# NigelTheCuber's Progression Thread: Practicing 2x2, 3x3 and 4x4



## NigelTheCuber (Mar 6, 2022)

hi, this is my progression thread 

im trying to get nr for skewb and 2x2 currently

here are my pb singles/ao5 or mo3/ao100 for all events

2x2: 0.44/1.23/2.12
3x3: 7.64/10.48/12.74
4x4: 45.78/53.86/59.86
5x5: 1:41.11/1:58.07/-
6x6: 3:45.71/4:12.83/-
7x7: 6:30.33/6:56.07/-
OH: 15.17/22.47/25.98
Pyraminx: 1.43/3.53/5.12
Skewb: 0.99/2.72/3.77
Megaminx: 1:10.90/1:23.83/1:31.85
Square-1: 7.36/13.26/17.01
FMC: 31/37.33/-


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Mar 13, 2022)

I've been getting consistent high 21 ao5s and a 13.34 single on 8/3


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 13, 2022)

Nice! The biggest thing for me when I averaged around your average was learning great F2L algs. you can use algdb.net to find good F2L algs.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Mar 13, 2022)

Ok thanks!


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 14, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> I average 23 on 3x3 with full oll and pll. Pb:13.75 single and 18.11ao5
> 
> Daily updates.


Cool, keep practicing!

Ask out in the forums for help, we are there to help new cubers out!


----------



## Garf (Mar 15, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Nice! The biggest thing for me when I averaged around your average was learning great F2L algs. you can use algdb.net to find good F2L algs.


Do not learn algorithms for F2L. Just get to a point where solving each F2L case is *LIKE *an algorithm.


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 15, 2022)

It's fine to look at optimal F2L solutions and understand why it works the way it does. Just my two cents.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Mar 16, 2022)

ok guys thanks for tips


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Mar 16, 2022)

I'm currently learning cll for 2x2, nearly done with pi cases, averaging around 6s.

Done learning pi for cll


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Mar 18, 2022)

ao12 

Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-18
avg of 12: 21.43

Time List:
1. 22.48 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 F' R U' R2 D2 U' F' L2 F' D 
2. 19.76 R' B2 R2 F L2 D2 B' U2 L2 F L2 F2 R D' F' U' B2 R2 B2 F 
3. 23.09 D' F' B2 D U B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U F2 L F' L2 R' U' F L' F 
4. 19.68 R L2 U' F' R' B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 R D2 L' B2 D2 L B2 D 
5. 19.74 R' U2 R2 L' D' B' R' U' L F' L2 D2 L2 B L2 F2 U2 B' L2 F 
6. 21.23 R2 F R D2 R2 D2 B2 L' D2 B2 L' D2 U2 L' U L' B D' L D U 
7. 21.88 D2 R' F2 D L2 D L D2 F' D2 R2 B' R2 F U2 R2 B U L' 
8. 25.30 D' R2 B' R F B D' L F L2 U2 B2 U R2 U B2 D2 R2 D' L2 
9. 20.36 F2 R' B U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 D B2 U' B2 R' F2 U' B' D' U2 B2 
10. (26.63) B2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 D B2 U L2 R2 B' R' F' R D' F R' U2 F2 D' 
11. (19.21) U2 B' U2 L2 F D2 L2 B U2 B' L2 F' L' R' B' F' U B D F' U2 
12. 20.76 U L B2 L F2 L' R2 B2 F2 D2 L' B2 R U L2 U2 B' U2 L U2

slightly better


Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-18
avg of 12: 20.89

Time List:
1. 20.23 D2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 F L2 F' U2 F' D2 L D U R2 F' R2 D' B2 
2. 21.02 U' L U L2 F2 U L2 F2 D R2 F2 U L' B2 U' B L F L' R2 
3. 21.26 D' R' L2 F2 R2 D B2 D L2 U R2 D' R' U B' D' L F' U' R2 
4. 22.44 D U2 L2 F2 L2 B' D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B' F' U R' F' D' R D U L 
5. (18.37) L' D2 F L2 D R2 D F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' R D2 B F2 L R' F 
6. (27.54) B' U2 D' B2 D' B U2 D F' L2 F2 R F2 L' B2 U2 R' L2 U2 B2 
7. 21.07 D2 U2 B2 L' U2 L' D2 R U2 F2 R2 D2 B L' D' L R F2 U R B' 
8. 21.04 D' F2 U B2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 U2 L B2 D2 L' F2 L D B' L 
9. 19.62 B2 L2 U2 R U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R' F2 R B D2 L F2 R U' R2 D2 R' 
10. 18.86 D' U2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 B2 R D B F U B2 R' B' R U2 
11. 23.50 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 F' U2 F R2 F L2 D2 L' B R B2 D R U F 
12. 19.83 U F2 D2 L D2 U2 L' F2 L' B2 R2 B2 U' R B' R2 B2 F2 R2 F'

my pb recon
13.34









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 18, 2022)

You did that solve really well. I average like 6 seconds faster and could only get a low thirteen.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Mar 19, 2022)

wow thanks!!

although it was pll skip so yeah



cuberswoop said:


> I average like 6 seconds faster


exactly what's your average?


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 19, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> exactly what's your average?


Around 14-15 with CFOP.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Mar 24, 2022)

err ok, fast. Btw I alr gave up learning cll because 2x2 matters to anyone.

NEW PB Ao5

17.03

(20.24) 18.83 16.21 16.06 (14.62) 

did this 3 days ago but forgot to post


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Mar 28, 2022)

Averaging consisten under 21! Sub 20 soon?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Mar 29, 2022)

lets gooo 13.68

recon here https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R2_B-...U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_//PLL
//13.68__4.23_TPS






 13.68 video


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Mar 29, 2022)

Good job! I just got my best average of 12 at 13 seconds. It will get better! If you know full I’ll and I’ll you can be sub ten. It just takes time and practice.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Mar 29, 2022)

ok. trying to get sub20 now


----------



## cuberjonas (Mar 30, 2022)

I´ve been cubing for 3 months now and I average about 25seconds( 2-look oll and 2-look pll). So youre average is a little bit faster than mine


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Mar 30, 2022)

15.70 pb ao5 lets go


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 1, 2022)

cuberjonas said:


> I´ve been cubing for 3 months now and I average about 25seconds( 2-look oll and 2-look pll). So youre average is a little bit faster than mine


Hope you improve soon! 

12.51 recon 








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





20.08 ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-02
avg of 12: 20.08

Time List:
1. 17.69 B2 L2 B D2 L2 D2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 U' R' F' L' U2 L2 B D R U 
2. 21.78+ U2 L2 D2 L' B2 R' U2 B2 R D2 R' D' F' U' R' U2 L R B' D2 
3. 20.86+ F2 R2 U B2 D L2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 B R2 F L' D2 L2 D' R' U R2 
4. (17.54) B2 L' B2 L2 D2 L R2 U2 B2 R' F2 D R' D' R' F L' B' 
5. 24.50 F L' B' L2 U2 B2 D2 U2 B' U2 B D2 B R' D L B2 L2 B R' U' 
6. 19.07 D2 B L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 U' R2 F L B2 D L' R2 F' L' 
7. 19.26 D2 R2 D R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 D L B L2 R' U L' D U L 
8. 22.75 D' R' U D F R U B' U D2 F' D2 F' B2 R2 F R2 U2 F' R2 F 
9. 17.80 L B2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 U2 R' U' F2 D2 R2 D F D' 
10. (DNF(27.06)) F U2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 B R2 U2 F2 U2 D' B' D2 L' B L R F2 D' 
11. 19.16 U' L2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 U' F2 D L2 U' B' L B D' U2 B2 L U 
12. 17.90 B2 D' B' R' D2 B' U2 R B L2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 2, 2022)

I still struggle doing Sub 20 ao12s but the single solves are pretty good. Just some stoobid 23s or 24s ruining the average.


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 2, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> I still struggle doing Sub 20 ao12s but the single solves are pretty good. Just some stoobid 23s or 24s ruining the average.


I've been there too. Sometimes I get a potential sub-10 solve, but I get a really bad PLL like V perm and then I miss it. Another time I hesitated just about 0.5 seconds during F2L, and that resulted in a 10.05.



nigelthecuber said:


> 12.51 recon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also fun fact: for your 12.51 solve, during your second pair, if you don't do y (cube rotation), and you solved the blue orange pair by doing R' U R2 U' R', you would just end up with 2 three move pairs, which completes f2l much faster.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 3, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Also fun fact: for your 12.51 solve, during your second pair, if you don't do y (cube rotation), and you solved the blue orange pair by doing R' U R2 U' R', you would just end up with 2 three move pairs, which completes f2l much faster.


Then it could have been sub 10...


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 3, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> But even though the F2L is good that way, the OLL would be a dot case, though still not too hard, and the PLL is a G Perm. If you did it fast enough, I'm sure you can get a sub-10. Hope you get more lucky scrambles in the future


Ok

Pb Ao12 

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-03
avg of 12: 17.77

Time List:
1. 16.81 U2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 F R B2 U2 F' R' D2 B D' U 
2. 17.74 R' B' U2 D R' F2 B2 D B L2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U B2 U2 
3. 18.13 L' U B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F' D2 L2 B U2 F D L2 F' U' L F2 D2 
4. (24.27) F2 L2 F2 R' D2 B2 R F2 L' B2 U2 R2 B' R2 D B R2 F U' L U2 
5. 16.54 U2 B2 L U2 R2 L D' R2 B R2 B R2 D2 B U2 R2 B D2 B R' 
6. (14.28) U2 L' F' B' D' R2 U' F U2 B2 D2 L F2 L D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R' 
7. 18.18 F' R2 B R2 B2 D2 F R2 B2 D2 U2 R' D B' L' U' F D U' L2 F2 
8. 17.59 B' R' B2 R U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R' D2 F2 L2 B' U B2 D R2 B' F' L 
9. 19.90 F R D' R U B' R' U' L F2 U2 D2 B' D2 F L2 D2 B' D2 L2 F 
10. 17.97 L2 F' U' B2 L2 U2 B' L2 R2 F R2 B D2 U' B' F' D R' F L' 
11. 16.41 U' R' L F' U B R D2 F U B2 U2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D' F2 D F2 
12. 18.40 F2 D2 R' D F D2 L2 F L' F2 D B2 D F2 R2 L2 U' R2 D F2


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 3, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Pb Ao12
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-03
> avg of 12: 17.77
> ...


Congrats! I see you only have 1 solve over 20 seconds, you've improved a lot! Just last month you still averaged 23 seconds, now you pulled that up more than 7 seconds! Keep going


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 3, 2022)

Just wanted to share a 2x2 single








Imsoosm said:


> Congrats! I see you only have 1 solve over 20 seconds, you've improved a lot! Just last month you still averaged 23 seconds, now you pulled that up more than 7 seconds! Keep going


Not exactly. I still average around 19-20 seconds. anyway, thanks for the motivation!

I made a website https://123cubing.wixsite.com/123cubing/


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 4, 2022)

I am learning how to solve a sq1 from Tingman vid. 

1. Cubeshape using scallop scallop

2. Intuitive corner orientation

3. Edge orientation using
(0,-1)/(-3,0)/(4,1)/(-4,-1)/(3,0)/(0,1)

4. Solve parity using mid-solve parity alg as I am very accustomed to PLLs: 
/(3,3)/(1,0)/(4,-2)/(-4,2)/(-1,0)/(-3,-3)

5. Permute corners using 
/(3,-3)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/(0,3)/(-3,0)

6. Use the adj-adj alg to solve EP 
(1,0)/(0,3)/(-1,-1)/(1,-2)/(-1,0)

7. Fix middle


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 5, 2022)

3x3 oh PB average 42.77

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-05
avg of 5: 42.77

Time List:
1. 41.98 R' B' L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U L B L U R2 F' R2 D' 
2. 46.56 D F2 D L2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 D B' U' R2 B F L R' U' L' R2 
3. 39.78 R2 B D2 U2 B R2 B' U2 L2 R2 F D' B2 L F' D B2 L' B' U2 L' 
4. (53.88) B U2 B2 U R L' F' L R2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 B 
5. (37.03) B' L' U' R' D2 R' B2 F2 R B2 R' B2 R' F2 D B' D2 F R F R'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 6, 2022)

I FINALLY SOLVED A SQUARE 1! The video is on my YT Channel, check it out.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 7, 2022)

New One handed PB 29.15


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 9, 2022)

New 3x3 PB 12.28 on cam! Nice solve. Easy F2l with nice lookahead and Pi OLL into PLL Skip.

12.28 recon https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R_F-_..._R2_U2_R_//ZBLL
U2_//AUF
//3.99_TPS_12.28s


The video is here: 




I posted the reconstruction as a seperate video on my Youtube Channel, check it out!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 9, 2022)

I was grinding OH and got a new PB average of 5.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-09
avg of 5: 38.86

Time List:
1. (36.50) L2 D2 B' F2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D' L' B F2 D' F' L2 U 
2. (55.84) B2 F R2 U2 B2 R F2 U2 L' U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U R' D2 F' U2 B 
3. 37.62 D F U2 B' U2 B' U L' D F2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 D F2 
4. 38.57 F' U B2 L2 B2 D2 F L2 U2 F' R2 L D B L2 D' R' F' D 
5. 40.38 B2 D R' B' U' B U F2 R2 F2 R U2 R B2 L' U2 R F2 L' F'

4x4 PB Single!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-09
single: 1:24.07

Time List:
1. 1:24.07 D B2 D2 L2 B' L2 B2 F D2 B D2 U2 L2 U B' D' R' B U' L R2 Uw2 F2 L Uw2 U2 B D2 L2 Fw2 F' L' D2 Uw L' U' B R' F Fw' D' Fw2 R Uw' L2 U2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 11, 2022)

Pb ao12!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-11
avg of 12: 17.58

Time List:
1. 20.22 U' L B U R2 U2 R2 F D F2 D2 R' U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R U2 R L 
2. 16.07 R B2 U2 R2 F2 L' B2 R' U2 L U2 R' F D L2 F2 U2 B' D2 U' R 
3. 15.55 D B2 D L2 R2 U B2 D L2 U' F U2 R2 U' B2 F' R U B U' 
4. 16.97 D' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 U' B L B' F L' R' B D L2 F 
5. 23.29 L2 D R2 U2 L2 U F2 U L2 B2 R2 U L' D R F R U' B2 F2 R2 
6. (13.84) U2 F2 D2 L' F2 U D' F R B2 L' U2 B2 L D2 R2 F2 R U2 D2 
7. (DNF(20.18)) D2 F' U B R D R2 L' F R U2 L2 B2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 
8. 15.19 R2 B2 U L2 R2 D L2 U L2 U F2 B D' U2 L2 R' D' L U' F' R' 
9. 18.26 F2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 F U' L' B2 U2 R B' L2 B' L 
10. 15.77 B' F2 L' D2 L B2 D2 R B2 R D2 B2 F L' F U R F' U R' 
11. 17.93 F L D' F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 D R2 D2 R' D' U R B' F2 L2 R2 
12. 16.58 R B D R2 B R2 F2 R' B U2 L2 B2 U R2 U' F2 D L2 F2 D' L2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 12, 2022)

Another Pb ao12!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-12
avg of 12: 16.76

Time List:
1. 15.81 D' F2 R U' F' B2 R2 F R2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 U F2 R2 D' B2 
2. 17.05 R2 U D' F B' R' F B2 D' R2 F2 U B2 D R2 L2 F' B2 L2 
3. 18.55 R2 D2 L' U' D F R' D' L B' R2 B L2 U2 F2 U2 D2 F D2 
4. 15.31 F2 L2 D' B2 D U2 L2 R2 U' L2 D R2 B U L' D2 B2 D F2 U2 L' 
5. (21.11) U2 R2 D' F2 U R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 R' D2 F L2 U' R2 U2 L' R' 
6. 16.51 L2 D B2 D R2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 D R' D' B2 D2 U L B' D2 
7. 15.59 R' U2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U F2 D L2 F2 U' L D' F' R' D R' U 
8. 17.13 B' D F' B2 U' L2 F2 U B2 L2 U R2 U2 F' U L U2 F2 L' F 
9. 18.61 D2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 D B2 D L2 D' L R2 U' L2 R' U F' L R 
10. 16.02 D2 B2 D L2 U L2 D F2 D F2 U2 L2 F' R D2 B2 L D B2 F R 
11. 17.05 D L2 R2 D R2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 U' F2 L' B2 D R2 F' L D' R U' 
12. (14.86) B U2 B2 U R2 U L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F' R' B' D F' D2 F' L'

I guess i am sub 18 now


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 13, 2022)

2x2 pb ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-13
avg of 12: 4.68

Time List:
1. 4.64 R F2 R F' R U2 F2 U' R2 
2. 4.59 R' U2 R F' R2 F' R2 F R' 
3. 5.18 R' F2 U R' U' F U R U' 
4. 4.13 R2 U' F U2 F' R F' R2 U' R' 
5. 4.28 R2 F' U F2 R U R2 U2 R2 
6. (2.68) R' F U2 R2 U' R2 F' R' U' R' 
7. 6.43 R U F2 U R2 F' R F' R' F2 
8. 3.39 R U' R' U' F U2 R2 U' F' 
9. (7.05) F' R2 U F2 U2 F' R2 F U2 
10. 3.80 U' F2 R F R U2 R U R' 
11. 5.45 R2 F2 U R' U2 F' U2 F U' 
12. 4.95 F' R' U2 R F2 R F U2 F2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 14, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Hey do you use any CLL?


Still learning, use pi and h

Just some pb i got

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-14
avg of 12: 4.33

Time List:
1. 5.54 F2 R2 F' R2 F' R U2 F R2 
2. 3.59 F U R U R2 F R' U2 R' 
3. 3.21 U2 R2 U F2 R' U F R2 U' 
4. 4.68 U2 R U R2 U R2 U R2 F' 
5. 4.53 U R' F2 R U' F' R2 F' R' 
6. (7.52) F R' F2 U' F U2 F R' U' 
7. 3.74 F2 R U' F2 R2 U R' F' U' 
8. 4.31 U F R' U' R U2 F U' F 
9. 3.62 U' F2 U' F' U' R' F2 R' U 
10. (2.78) U' R2 F' R' F R U F' R' 
11. 5.18 U R2 U' R' U2 R' F U' R 
12. 4.87 F2 U F R' U2 F' U R' U


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 16, 2022)

Today's Ao12
Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-16
avg of 12: 17.72

Time List:
1. 18.92 L' B D' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 L' D L' R U' B L2 U 
2. 19.24 B U2 F L2 F2 D2 U2 F R2 F2 R2 D' B' R2 B F D R' D2 B2 
3. 18.24 F' U' F2 B R' L2 F U' R2 U' R2 D L2 F2 U' R2 L2 U D L B 
4. (14.56) D2 R2 D2 B2 L R2 D2 R' D2 U2 R2 B R2 F2 U L B L2 B2 D' 
5. 19.23 R' F' U L B2 D2 B L' U R2 F2 B R2 U2 D2 B2 U2 B 
6. 15.35 R' U L2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 R F2 D' F D U B L U 
7. 15.96 D F U2 F2 U L U' R2 D' L2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 D B' 
8. 18.49 B' R' B2 D2 F' R2 L2 U B2 L' D2 L F2 D2 R' B2 L2 B2 L U 
9. 15.04 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D R2 D' B2 R' D B2 D' R' B U2 F' D' 
10. 20.56 L2 U2 F2 R' F2 L' B2 D2 R' F2 L' F2 U' B' R' U L' B L' 
11. (22.30) F' B D F L' U' R' B' R' U' R2 B2 R2 U B2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 L2 
12. 16.17 F' U2 L B2 L2 B2 F2 L B2 L D2 F' D' R F' D2 B2 L' D2

2x2 ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-16
avg of 12: 4.55

Time List:
1. 4.52 R F' U' R F' R2 U F R' 
2. 4.30 R U F R2 U2 F2 U' R U2 
3. (9.33) F U F' R' F R' U F2 R2 
4. (2.33) R2 F' R U' R' F R2 U2 F' U2 
5. 4.25 U2 R2 F2 U R U' F2 U' R 
6. 4.79 F' U F' U2 F2 U' R2 F' R' F' 
7. 4.62 R' U2 F2 U F2 U R' F2 U2 
8. 2.79 U' R' F2 U R2 F' U' F U2 
9. 5.11 R U2 R F' U2 R' F' U' F2 
10. 6.51 U F2 U R F2 U' R' F2 U2 
11. 4.48 R U F2 U2 R U' R' U R' U 
12. 4.12 R2 F2 R2 F2 R' F2 R F' R

Two sub 3s, nice!


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Apr 16, 2022)

im singaporean too and i am sub 20 and taking PSLE this year


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 16, 2022)

dumbest scram ever (pb2)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-16
single: 1.38

Time List:
1. 1.38 F2 U F2 R U' R' F2 U' F'



TheKaeden10 said:


> im singaporean too and i am sub 20 and taking PSLE this year


good luck with psle, also im 1 year younger


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Apr 17, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> 2x2 ao12
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-16
> avg of 12: 4.55
> ...


You need to be more consistent


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 17, 2022)

BRUH 2X2 IS SO LUCK BASED

On my 2s i get a 7 move cll case which i know while on the 7s i just screw up first layer

Depression


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 19, 2022)

Meanwhile just a 2x2 ao12
Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-19
avg of 12: 4.76

Time List:
1. 4.61 R F' U2 R2 U' F R U' R2 
2. 4.11 R2 F' R2 F' U2 F' R U' F 
3. 5.39 F' U' R' U F2 R' F' U2 R' 
4. 5.05 U2 F' R2 F U2 F' U F U2 R' 
5. 4.50 U R' U F2 R2 F' U' F R 
6. 4.96 R F2 U2 R' U R' F2 R F 
7. (5.90) U R2 U F U2 R' U F' U2 
8. 4.61 U' F U F2 R F2 R2 U' F' 
9. 5.22 R2 U2 R F2 U R' U2 R U' 
10. 5.13 R' F2 R' F U R' F' R' U2 
11. (3.39) R' F' R2 F2 R2 U' R' U F2 
12. 4.01 F' U2 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 F' U'

I also got a 1.70 single offcam (6 mover)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 20, 2022)

Nice ao5
Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-20
avg of 5: 3.59

Time List:
1. (3.29) R' F' U2 F U R2 F' R U2 
2. (4.83) F' U2 F' R' U' F2 U' F R2 
3. 3.35 R2 U' R F' U R' U R F2 R' 
4. 3.91 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U' F' R U 
5. 3.52 R F2 U' R' U F2 R' U2 F'

With full cll!

Also 1.75 single on 5 mover


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 22, 2022)

Yay new pb ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-22
avg of 5: 15.59

Time List:
1. (17.78) B' D R L U L' F' U2 R U2 L' B2 R' F2 R' F2 R D2 B' L' 
2. (13.32) F' L2 R2 D U L2 U B2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 F' R' F D' B D2 
3. 14.16 B2 F2 U2 B2 L D2 L F2 D2 L B L R2 U' F2 D' B' L' R 
4. 16.63 L' D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 U L2 F' D2 R' B2 U2 R2 U' B R2 
5. 15.97 F L' U L2 D2 R' L2 D R' B' L2 F L2 U2 L2 B R2 L2 F L2 D2

Yay PB single... by 0.01!!!!!
12.27









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





omg why is no one replying



nigelthecuber said:


> Depression


and if i didn't +2 this 12.27 will be pb Fail not pb


----------



## Timona (Apr 22, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> omg why is no one replying


It's your Progression thread not a discussion, it's supposed to be a log of your progress, not for people to discuss solves or something. People reply when they have tips for you or something


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 23, 2022)

Pb single again lol

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-23
single: 12.09

Time List:
1. 12.09 D2 L2 D R' U' D' B' L F R2 U B2 U2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 U F2

Recon. Lookahead was too easy on this solve









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Getting closer to sub 4

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-23
avg of 12: 4.32

Time List:
1. 5.50 F R F2 R' F U F' R2 F2 
2. 5.70 R U2 R' F U2 R U2 R2 F 
3. 5.12 R' F R2 F U' R' F2 R F 
4. 3.38 R' U R' F' U R F2 R2 U' R' 
5. 3.89 R' F' U R2 F' R2 F' R' F 
6. 3.38 F' U' R2 F U F R2 U2 F' 
7. (6.68) F R' F2 R' U F' R' U F 
8. 3.83 U R' U2 F U' F U' R2 U 
9. (2.12) R2 F R' F R' U2 R2 F R' U2 
10. 4.49 R2 U R2 U F2 U' F U R2 F' 
11. 4.64 F R' F' R' F2 U2 R U' R U' 
12. 3.23 R U2 R' F U' F' R2 U2 F2

I know full cll

Seperate pb ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-23
avg of 12: 4.18

Time List:
1. 3.58 F2 U' R2 U F U2 F R2 U' 
2. (2.59) U F' U R' F U2 F' U F' R' 
3. (6.84) F R' F R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R U' 
4. 3.29 U2 R2 U' F' R U2 F' U R 
5. 4.86 F' U2 R' U F' U' R2 F2 R' 
6. 5.77 U2 F R' U2 R U' F2 U2 R2 
7. 4.32 U2 R2 F' R' F2 U R U R2 
8. 3.29 F U2 F' R' F U R F2 U' 
9. 4.74 U R2 U F R' U2 F2 R U2 
10. 3.79 U2 R' U2 R U' F U' R U' 
11. 3.47 F R F2 U2 F' R F' R F R' 
12. 4.68 U F R' F2 R2 F' U' R' U'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 23, 2022)

SUB 4 AO12 WTH

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-23
avg of 12: 3.93

Time List:
1. 2.87 R2 U2 F R U2 R F2 R' F 
2. 3.68 F' U' R' F U' R F U R 
3. 3.50 F2 U' R U2 R' U2 R U2 R 
4. 4.84 U2 R' U R F2 U2 R' U' R 
5. 2.72 U F' U' F2 U R2 F2 U F' 
6. 3.02 F' U' F U2 R2 U' F' R2 F2 
7. 5.33 U R2 F' U R' U R2 F2 U 
8. (6.53) F R' F U2 F R' U2 F' U' 
9. 4.40 U2 F U' R U2 R U' F2 U2 
10. 3.97 R' U F U R' U' F R' U R' 
11. 4.94 R U' F' U F2 R' U' R' F2 
12. (1.74) R' U' F R F R2 F R' U'

Onelooked the last solve


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 23, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Last solve lmfao
> so easy one face + CLL


Yeah

Btw here's another sub 4 ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-23
avg of 12: 3.83

Time List:
1. 4.91 F R' F R2 U F R2 F R' 
2. (2.92) R2 F' U2 R U2 R F2 R' U 
3. (9.77) F2 U' F U2 R2 U' R' U R 
4. 3.42 U' R' F' R2 U2 F' U2 F2 R2 
5. 4.49 F U2 F' U' F2 R F' U R' 
6. 4.41 F' R' F U' R U2 R U F' 
7. 3.33 R U2 F2 R F R' F2 R U' 
8. 3.52 U2 R2 F U' R' U F2 U R 
9. 3.13 F2 U' R' U2 R2 U' F' U R 
10. 4.04 R F2 U2 R' F' U' R2 F2 U' 
11. 3.93 F' R2 U2 R U2 R' F2 R2 U 
12. 3.15 U' R2 F2 R' U' F U' R F


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 23, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Yeah
> 
> Btw here's another sub 4 ao12
> 
> ...


what happened with the 9.77 lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 23, 2022)

Screwed up first layer i guess

I got 3 3x3 pb singles in 2 days

11.87








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 25, 2022)

3x3 pb ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-25
avg of 12: 16.17

Time List:
1. 14.60 B U' L2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 D' F2 D2 U' F2 R D2 L F' D U R B
2. (19.14) F B2 R' U' L U' L2 B' U2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 F
3. 16.25 R' U' D2 L2 F' D2 L2 B' U2 F D2 B' U2 F D' F' U' B' R' D2 L2
4. 18.37 R L2 B U2 R2 F R2 F' L2 F' L2 R2 F2 R B2 F D' L U' L F
5. 15.14 F L2 B2 R B2 L F D L' F R2 U2 R2 F' B' U2 F'
6. 15.81 B2 U' L' R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L' B2 L' F' L U B2 D F' R'
7. 18.13 L2 D2 B U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 L B F2 R B U B2 D B' L2
8. 14.91 D2 R F' L F' U' R F' U' F2 R' F2 D2 L' B2 R U2 L' U2 L'
9. 16.72 L B2 L' R' B2 U2 L U2 R U2 R' U' B R2 F2 U L D' L B2
10. 15.64 R' U' F' L2 F2 D2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B L R2 U' R U B' R2
11. 16.11 D B2 D' F2 L2 F2 U F2 U B2 D2 B R' B2 F' D2 B U L2 U2
12. (13.71) B U' R' L2 B' R2 D' L F2 B2 R D2 L2 U2 B2 L' D2 R F2 U F2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 26, 2022)

PB AO5! nearly sub 15

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-26
avg of 5: 15.06

Time List:
1. 14.21 F L U2 L2 D2 R' D2 R F2 U2 L2 B2 U B' U L' B D' B2 F 
2. (22.49) R2 F' D2 F L2 B2 L2 U2 B' U B' U2 B2 D' L D2 R B D' 
3. 15.90 R2 D2 U2 B' R2 U2 B U2 B2 U2 F' R2 U R' B F R2 D L' D B' 
4. 15.06 U L B2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 D B2 L2 D' B2 U2 B' R' B' F D R U 
5. (13.94) R2 D' L B R2 F2 U F' R' D2 L D2 L2 D2 B2 L D2 R U2 D2

Stupid 22, im so inconsistent

Noice single

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-26
single: 12.30

Time List:
1. 12.30 U' R2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 R D' B D2 L2 D F L2 R' D2

I did skewb and got a pb

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-26
single: 8.43

Time List:
1. 8.43 B' U L U' B' R U L' U'

Also pb ao5. I average around 14.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-26
avg of 5: 10.44

Time List:
1. (8.43) B' U L U' B' R U L' U' 
2. 10.82 R' B' R L' R U B' R' L 
3. 11.57 R' B' U' L' U' B' R U' L' 
4. (14.53) B' L B' L' R B R U' 
5. 8.92 L' B L U' R' B R L'


----------



## Timona (Apr 26, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Also pb ao5. I average around 14.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-26
> avg of 5: 10.44
> ...


I'm confused, is this Skewb or 2x2?


----------



## AJT17 (Apr 26, 2022)

Timona said:


> I'm confused, is this Skewb or 2x2?


It is Skewb, because he mentioned above that he got a new personal best of 8.43 for skewb, and that same time and scramble is on that ao5.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 27, 2022)

Yeah it's skewb. I am learning some new algs to get the opposite side done in onle look (eg hedge or double sledge)



Timona said:


> I'm confused, is this Skewb or 2x2?


My 2x2 pb ao5 is 3.15


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 27, 2022)

Timona said:


> I'm confused, is this Skewb or 2x2?


2x2 scrambles only have RUF moves and there are half turns (R2) while skewb uses RULB and no half turns.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 27, 2022)

Yea

6.50 single






Nice 12!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-27
single: 12.24

Time List:
1. 12.24 U2 F2 D2 R2 F D2 F' U2 B U2 F' U2 L' D' R U' R D L B'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 29, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-29
avg of 12: 16.15

Time List:
1. 16.67 D2 F' R U R L U B U2 L2 F' L2 F' B2 U2 B2 D' 
2. 14.33 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 F2 R F2 U B2 U2 L B' D R2 D2 
3. 16.55 U F2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' B' R' D F' L F2 D2 B L U 
4. 14.56 L' B' U' F2 U' L2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 D R2 L D F' L' R F U2 
5. (19.04) D2 B D' B2 L' U2 L D2 U2 L D2 R' B2 R2 U B R B' L' F 
6. 18.57 U' B2 D L2 B2 U' R2 U B2 F2 U B' L F2 U' B D U' F U' 
7. 16.16 R D U R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U F2 B U' R' D2 B D2 L D' R2 
8. 16.35 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D B2 F2 U F' D' L' F' U2 L B' R' D U' 
9. 16.21 D' B' L' U2 D' L U' R2 F L B2 R B2 R2 F2 R' U2 R2 B2 D2 
10. (13.81) L' F' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B L2 U2 R' U' L' F2 U B D L2 
11. 17.09 L2 D' R2 F2 U L2 D' L2 U' R2 D' R' U' L B' U R F' R' B2 
12. 14.98 F U2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 U F2 B U F2 D2 B L' B' L

Pb

Hell i was not expecting this... a low 4 ao12 on a day where i was averaging 5.5

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-29
avg of 12: 4.16

Time List:
1. 3.21 U2 F' U2 R2 U R F2 U2 F2 
2. 3.06 R U F2 R2 U2 R' F U F2 U' 
3. (6.48) R F2 R' F' U F2 R2 U2 F2 
4. 5.68 U' F' R U' R U2 R U F2 
5. 3.73 F2 R F R2 U2 F R2 F R 
6. 3.24 R U F2 U F' U R2 F' U' 
7. 4.99 F' U2 F' R' U R F' U' F 
8. 4.63 F U F' U R2 U R2 F R2 
9. 5.50 U2 F U R2 F' U R' U2 R2 
10. 4.12 R2 F U' R' F R' F U R2 
11. (2.84) F2 U' R' U' R2 U F2 R' F' 
12. 3.47 R' F' R2 F R F' U' R' F'

Lmao i actually got a sub 5 ao50 so i wasn't averaging 5.5. Dnf was because i did the wrong cll 

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-29
avg of 50: 4.99

Time List:
1. 5.03 F2 R U2 R2 U' R' U' F' U2 
2. 7.17 F R' U2 F' R' U F2 R2 U 
3. 5.14 U R2 U' F' U2 R2 F' R F R2 
4. 4.42 U F R2 F2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 
5. 6.74 R2 F' R' F' U2 R U2 R U' F' 
6. 4.17 F U F2 R F' R' F U R2 
7. 5.97 F U F2 R2 U' F U' F2 U2 
8. 6.87 R F R2 F R' U R' F' U' F' 
9. 5.79 F2 U' F2 R' U R' F U F' 
10. 4.85 F2 U F2 R2 U' R' F U R2 
11. 5.69 F2 R U2 F R' U R2 F' R2 
12. 7.51 R F R' F R2 F' U' F2 R2 
13. (DNF(5.35)) F' U2 R F' U2 R' F R2 U2 
14. 7.53 R2 F U R2 U R2 U F2 U' 
15. 3.73 F2 R' F R2 U2 F2 U' R U' 
16. 3.58 R2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 F R' F 
17. 3.91 U F R U2 R F2 U' F' R2 
18. 2.86 U F2 R2 U R' F' U' F' R' 
19. 6.91 F' U R2 F U' R2 F2 R' U' 
20. 4.53 R2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 F R2 F U2 
21. 3.19 U F U2 R' U2 F2 U' F' U' 
22. 4.33 U' R U2 F U' F' R2 F U 
23. (7.56) F R' U' F R' F U2 F U2 F2 
24. 3.82 U' R U R2 U R2 F U' F 
25. (2.61) R' U2 F' R U2 F' R2 F R2 
26. 4.84 F2 U' R2 U' R F2 U R F 
27. 5.13 U2 R' U F' U2 R' F' U' F2 
28. 6.48 F R F U' F2 R2 F' R F' 
29. (8.56) U2 R' F R U F' R2 F' R2 
30. 5.80 R F U' F' U2 R2 F2 R' U 
31. 6.49 R F R U2 R U2 F' U R2 
32. 5.18 U R2 F U' F R U' F' R 
33. 4.54 R2 F' U' R' U F2 U R' F 
34. 4.31 F' U2 F R' F U' F2 R2 U 
35. (2.73) U2 F2 U R' F' R U R2 U' 
36. 4.32 F' U2 R' U F' U F' R F' 
37. 5.69 R' U F U F R U2 F R' 
38. 3.21 U2 F' U2 R2 U R F2 U2 F2 
39. 3.06 R U F2 R2 U2 R' F U F2 U' 
40. 6.48 R F2 R' F' U F2 R2 U2 F2 
41. 5.68 U' F' R U' R U2 R U F2 
42. 3.73 F2 R F R2 U2 F R2 F R 
43. 3.24 R U F2 U F' U R2 F' U' 
44. 4.99 F' U2 F' R' U R F' U' F 
45. 4.63 F U F' U R2 U R2 F R2 
46. 5.50 U2 F U R2 F' U R' U2 R2 
47. 4.12 R2 F U' R' F R' F U R2 
48. (2.84) F2 U' R' U' R2 U F2 R' F' 
49. 3.47 R' F' R2 F R F' U' R' F' 
50. 4.90 U F' R2 F2 R' U2 F2 U' F2


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Apr 30, 2022)

nigel I do LBL and Ortega for 2x2 and average sub 5 without CLL. I lazy to learn CLL so I just keep practicing LBL



nigelthecuber said:


> NEW PB Ao5
> 
> 17.03
> 
> ...


when do you think you can be fully sub 20?



nigelthecuber said:


> Lmao i actually got a sub 5 ao50 so i wasn't averaging 5.5. Dnf was because i did the wrong cll
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-29
> avg of 50: 4.99
> ...


practice more i think you can get consistent sub 5 solves



nigelthecuber said:


> err ok, fast. Btw I alr gave up learning cll because 2x2 doesnt matter to anyone.


no 2x2 matters if you are good at 2x2 you can be good at 1x1

what are your mains for 2x2-4x4?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 30, 2022)

TheKaeden10 said:


> practice more i think you can get consistent sub 5 solves


Yeah if i'm good i can. I got sub 4 ao12s before.



TheKaeden10 said:


> what are your mains for 2x2-4x4?


2x2: mgc 2x2
3x3: gan 11 m
4x4: meilong m

Megaminx seems fun. Did a solve

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-30
single: 2:42.24

Time List:
1. 2:42.24 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 30, 2022)

Holy s- I GOT A 3X3 PB!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-30
single: 11.84

Time List:
1. 11.84 F D2 L2 U2 R2 F' D2 B2 F' R2 F R U F' D2 L' U2 F U' B2









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 30, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Wait you are color neutral? Or dual color?


White yellow


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 1, 2022)

Lovely new mega pb





I know 4 Look Last Layer



TheKaeden10 said:


> practice more i think you can get consistent sub 5 solves


I have a sub 4 ao12 so i think i am sub 5 alr

when i first joined the forums i averaged 23 and now i average 17... 6 seconds knocked off! 

Happy 
although cube popped TWICE after the 2.24. I didn't count those

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-01
avg of 5: 3.14

Time List:
1. 2.51 U F2 U' F U' F U F2 U2 
2. 3.43 F2 U R F2 R2 F' R2 F' U' 
3. (2.24) R' F U F2 U R2 U F' U' 
*cube pops twice*
4. 3.47 U F' U2 F2 U' F2 U R' U' 
5. (6.70) R U' F' U' R F R' F2 R'

So just to update

4.7 2x2 average
17.5 3x3 average
1:40 4x4 average
14.0 skewb average
2:15 megaminx average


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 1, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Happy
> although cube popped TWICE after the 2.24. I didn't count those
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-01
> ...


You should see why the cube popped, maybe try tightening the screws or spring compression (primarily screws). Popping twice in an ao5 (more like ao7) is either really bad luck or your cube's settings could be better, so do some experimentation.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 2, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> You should see why the cube popped, maybe try tightening the screws or spring compression (primarily screws). Popping twice in an ao5 is either really bad luck or your cube's settings could be better, so do some experimentation.


My friend was handling my cube very roughly and it popped.I couldn't get the inner piece back in, so i yeeted it.


----------



## Greenish (May 2, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> I've been getting consistent high 21 ao5s and a 13.34 single on 8/3


Good job


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 2, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-02
avg of 12: 3.74

Time List:
1. 4.31 U2 R2 F' U F2 R' U2 R' F' 
2. 3.95 F' U' R' U F' R' U F2 U2 
3. 4.09 R F' U R2 F' U R2 U2 F' R' 
4. 3.74 F2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R U 
5. (2.55) F R2 U2 R' F U R2 U' F' 
6. 2.82 R' U' R2 U' R2 F2 R' U' R2 
7. 3.59 U2 F U' R' U2 R' F2 R' U2 
8. (5.41) U R2 F' R F' U2 F2 R F2 
9. 4.31 F' R' F R' U R2 F2 U' F 
10. 3.66 R F R2 U2 F2 U' R' F2 U2 
11. 3.13 R2 F R F' U R2 U' R' U' 
12. 3.77 R U' R' F U' R' U R' U'

Pb ao12 yey



Greenish said:


> Good job


that was 2 months ago


----------



## Garf (May 3, 2022)

Hey, you want some tips for improving megaminx in general?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 3, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Hey, you want some tips for improving megaminx in general?


YES

*crying sniff sounds*

1.68 2x2 mis scramble. No words

pb average of 5 by 0.54! big jump

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-03
avg of 5: 14.52

Time List:
1. 14.15 F' U' L F B2 D2 L2 U D2 R B2 U2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 R' F2 L B' 
2. 14.49 U L' F2 U2 F U2 B' L2 B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 F R' D F' R B2 L' B' 
3. (13.52) B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R' U2 B U R2 U F' D R2 B D 
4. 14.91 F' D2 F L2 R2 F U2 F D2 R2 B2 U L D R' U L' R2 B' D U' 
5. (15.19) D' R' F R2 D' R' L2 D B F2 R' U2 L' F2 R' F2 B2 U2 R

abit after
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-03
avg of 12: 15.52

Time List:
1. 14.15 F' U' L F B2 D2 L2 U D2 R B2 U2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 R' F2 L B' 
2. 14.49 U L' F2 U2 F U2 B' L2 B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 F R' D F' R B2 L' B' 
3. (13.52) B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R' U2 B U R2 U F' D R2 B D 
4. 14.91 F' D2 F L2 R2 F U2 F D2 R2 B2 U L D R' U L' R2 B' D U' 
5. 15.19 D' R' F R2 D' R' L2 D B F2 R' U2 L' F2 R' F2 B2 U2 R 
6. 18.02 F D' B2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 D2 U B2 L2 F' U L U' R2 B2 D R U 
7. 15.22 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D R2 F2 U' F' U B F2 L B D U' B 
8. 15.11 U F' U' F' R' F2 D' B2 R B' D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 L2 B2 U' R2 
9. 17.92 U' L2 B' D R L F U' F U2 B' D2 F L2 U2 F R2 B' L2 U2 L 
10. 14.76 F2 D B U2 R' F' D2 L2 D F2 L U2 R' F2 L U2 L' F2 R2 U2 B2 
11. (20.52) R2 D F' R2 D2 F D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F R2 F' L' B2 D' U B R U 
12. 15.46 B' F2 D' R2 D' U' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' L' F D' U F' U' R B' R'


----------



## Greenish (May 3, 2022)

in acouple of day my name will be curios cuber so if you see him say hi btw do you have any reccomendations for edge paring in 4x4 thanks alot 
*Have a GREAT DAY!*


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 4, 2022)

frick 4x4 parity, ruined a potential pb solve

My pb is 1:14 and i messed up double parity and got 1:25

without stupid parity would 100percent be sub 1:20 at least


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 5, 2022)

I think i am sub 17 now. (Ao100)

Also new 4x4 pb on cam 1:14.08


----------



## Timona (May 5, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


>


Good job

you should really check this out, I saw that you kept making and unmaking cross edges during F3E


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 5, 2022)

Timona said:


> Good job
> 
> you should really check this out, I saw that you kept making and unmaking cross edges during F3E


I dont use yau i do centers first then do cross


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (May 7, 2022)

hi

im sub 5 for 2x2 sub 18 for 3x3 so u are like 1 second faster than me for both and I dont have a 4x4 so you are better than me now. 

nigel how do i get good at 2x2 without CLL? Im currently sub 5 and i cant seem to improve


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 7, 2022)

TheKaeden10 said:


> nigel how do i get good at 2x2 without CLL? Im currently sub 5 and i cant seem to improve


do better first layers, on my channel i have a 2x2 example solve vid with 3 example solves

Pb Ao12!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-07
avg of 12: 15.31

Time List:
1. 16.23 L D F' U B2 D R F' U' B2 U R2 U L2 F2 U' L2 D2 B' 
2. (13.40) B2 U2 L2 U L2 U R2 D' L2 D' U' R' D' U2 L B' R U' L2 R 
3. 15.88 D R L' B' D L2 D2 R F L U2 L2 U2 R' F2 R B2 R F2 D2 
4. 15.86 B2 L F2 D2 F2 D F2 D' L2 R2 U B2 F2 L' B' R' F' U L R2 B2 
5. 14.20 U F U D' F L2 D F' D B2 L' B2 U2 B2 L' B2 U2 R' L2 U2 
6. 16.06 R2 D2 R' U2 B2 F2 L' B2 R' B2 U F' L2 U L D' U F' L' 
7. 15.48 R' L2 B' R2 U2 F R2 B L2 R2 B2 R2 B L B U B L R2 U R' 
8. 16.76 L2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 D' L' F U R2 B2 U' R B D2 
9. 14.03 B R' B2 R' B2 D' B R' L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' D2 L2 
10. 14.11 B' U2 R' U D R F2 B R' D F2 B2 R2 F D2 F2 B R2 D2 F B2 
11. (21.25) U' L B R2 D' L2 D L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 U' R' U2 F2 L' D' B L 
12. 14.53 B' L' U' B2 R2 F D L' B R2 U' R2 D2 R2 D F2 U R2 U B2 R2

Sub 16 soon


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 10, 2022)

what the hell

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-10
avg of 5: 13.98

Time List:
1. 13.44 L' B2 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 F' L D' U2 F2 U' L D R 
2. (17.09) R' B' R' B2 L' F2 B' U F2 B2 U D2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 L2 F' R' 
3. (12.43) D2 F' D2 F' L U L U' F2 R2 D2 L F2 D2 B2 D2 R' F2 D2 R 
4. 13.35 D' R D2 L U2 R' F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U' B' L2 R2 U2 L D F 
5. 15.14 D' U' B2 U B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 F U' F U' L' B D' F2 L' F

i average 16 and i got a 13 AO5? are you ****ing kidding me?

single is so hard to beat but ao12 pb

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-10
avg of 12: 15.25

Time List:
1. 15.31 L2 B' U2 B U2 B2 L2 F' L2 F L2 F' L' B2 F2 L2 U' B' R U B 
2. 13.06 U2 R' L' B D F2 L U' B' D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 U' F2 U 
3. 15.61 D B2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 F L' F' R2 F' L' U F R 
4. 17.81 D' L F R' L' F U R B' U2 F2 D2 R' D2 L' D2 B2 U2 R F2 
5. 16.29 F' U2 L F B' R' U D F' D2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 L2 U2 L' F2 
6. (21.14) F2 D2 R' D2 B2 L' F2 R' D2 B2 L2 U2 B' R' U2 R' F' U R B2 F 
7. 13.44 L' B2 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 F' L D' U2 F2 U' L D R 
8. 17.09 R' B' R' B2 L' F2 B' U F2 B2 U D2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 L2 F' R' 
9. (12.43) D2 F' D2 F' L U L U' F2 R2 D2 L F2 D2 B2 D2 R' F2 D2 R 
10. 13.35 D' R D2 L U2 R' F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U' B' L2 R2 U2 L D F 
11. 15.14 D' U' B2 U B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 F U' F U' L' B D' F2 L' F 
12. 15.35 L2 F D R2 B2 D F2 L2 D B2 U F2 B' R D L U' L' B' L


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (May 12, 2022)

nigel look at this haha



TheKaeden10 said:


> nigel look at this haha


i have not done skewb and pyraminx yet so once i do it i will over take you lol

haha 



nigelthecuber said:


> single is so hard to beat but ao12 pb
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-10
> avg of 12: 15.25
> ...


i tried that 12 sec single i had a easy cross good f2l and a easy OLL and PLL skip lol

my pb is 11.79 and I just did a solve I wa 0.2 sec from beating it ahhhhh
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-12
single: 11.99

Time List:
1. 11.99 D2 F R2 B' L U' L F2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 R U'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 12, 2022)

kaeden stop spamming posts in my thread but ok


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 16, 2022)

First Sub 12 Single in a while: 11.96









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 17, 2022)

PB 11.52

in school so i wasnt recording lol









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Smashed it 10 minutes later with a sub 11









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





PLL skip so lucky


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 19, 2022)

Im gonna drill 4x4 for a comp on june 25 (amk cc 2023)

And oh


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 20, 2022)

Oh pb ao12 and single

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-20
avg of 12: 34.66

Time List:
1. 32.39 R2 B U B2 R' U R D R2 B2 D2 L F2 L' D2 L2 B2 U2 R 
2. 32.39 F D' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D F2 L' B U R2 U F2 L F D 
3. (40.00) D' L B U R' L' D2 B' L' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 
4. 38.62 L R2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 R D2 U B' L' F D U' L' 
5. 39.14 B' L2 D2 U2 F R2 U2 F L2 F' R2 D L' B2 R U2 B' F D B D2 
6. 32.16 D' F2 R2 F' U R' B2 U2 B' R2 F2 R' B2 U2 D2 L2 F2 R' F2 D2 L 
7. (24.53) R' B2 U2 L' F2 D2 R U2 R2 U2 B U F D' B U L2 R2 F2 
8. 39.55 F U' F2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 U L D' B2 U2 L' B L F 
9. 39.38 B L2 U' D L D2 B U F2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 B2 D' B2 D' L' U 
10. 30.64 F U' R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 D L2 D' B' D L2 D' R D2 B' L' D 
11. 31.13 F U2 F R F R' F L F U' R2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 F2 
12. 31.21 R' U' R2 F2 R2 D2 B' F2 R2 B' R2 U2 R2 U2 R B2 F D' B F2 R

Grinding for sub 30 lol


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (May 21, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Im gonna drill 4x4 for a comp on june 25 (amk cc 2023)


hey im going there too and it is 2022 not 2023



nigelthecuber said:


> Oh pb ao12 and single
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-20
> avg of 12: 34.66
> ...


nice i average 45 for OH becos i dont practice it lol

nigel how do you locate pieces on a 4x4 quick? It is really affecting my times as I keep pausing to find them


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 21, 2022)

TheKaeden10 said:


> nigel how do you locate pieces on a 4x4 quick? It is really affecting my times as I keep pausing to find them


Edges? I use 323. I simply scan the top

Anyway don't ask me. I suck at 4x4. My yau pb is 1:38


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 21, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Oh pb ao12 and single
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-20
> avg of 12: 34.66
> ...


I have a comp on June 25. I will do 2x2, 4x4, 3x3 OH, and Skewb. (There is no 3x3, why) The NR for 2x2 here is 0.85 single and 1.99 average



Imsoosm said:


> Dang, my yau pb is 1:43 (I suck at yau, extremely slow at last 4 centers and finding the first three pairs, 323 is a little slow but not too bad)


Shocked as hell that I'm better than you at just 1 event.



nigelthecuber said:


> I have a comp on June 25. I will do 2x2, 4x4, 3x3 OH, and Skewb. (There is no 3x3, why) The NR for 2x2 here is 0.85 single and 1.99 average


I hope I can get the NR single but I need some insane grinding and one look skills


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 21, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Dang, my yau pb is 1:43 (I suck at yau, extremely slow at last 4 centers and finding the first three pairs, 323 is a little slow but not too bad)


Same problems as u



Imsoosm said:


> Hey, I main redux (currently) on 4x4, I'm faster with redux than yau. But if we're competing with yau, you would be faster than me.


I average 1:55 at yau and with my cross first method 1:30



nigelthecuber said:


> I average 1:55 at yau and with my cross first method 1:30


But I heard yau is faster so I'm switching to that


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 21, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I'm assuming you know how to see if there's going to be an OLL skip (three corners of a face are already done, the last one just needs R U R' to put in).
> Sometimes this will be LL skip, but you will need to predict AUF. Always remember to check the DFR corner with the UFL corner (see if the colors match up when you do the R), and remember to check the URB corner with the UFL corner (try and predict what will happen after you do U R'). ALWAYS remember to check both, you don't want to make the same mistake as Tymon, mistaking an LL skip with an OLL skip, getting a sub-WR but DNF.
> 
> I can one-look any four mover you could give me (even with double moves as well), as well as some five-movers. You just need to know how those simple cases affect the other pieces.


I will give you a 4mover I have absolutely no idea how to solve, then can you solve it and tell me how to find the solution:

R' F U' R U R U2 R' U' R' U'


----------



## Timona (May 21, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> I will give you a 4mover I have absolutely no idea how to solve, then can you solve it and tell me how to find the solution:
> 
> R' F U' R U R U2 R' U' R' U'


I can't onelook but I solved it and found the four mover. @Imsoosm if you get this ur actually goated


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 21, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I swear I didn't use solvers.
> y' x // inspection
> U2 F2 R' F


UR A GOD TELL ME HOW U DID IT



nigelthecuber said:


> UR A GOD TELL ME HOW U DID IT


in 15 secs?

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-21
avg of 5: 13.94

Time List:
1. (12.79) F2 R U2 L2 U' F' L' F2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 F2 B D' 
2. 12.99 R' U B U R2 F B2 R' F2 U R2 U L2 U' F2 U L2 F2 D B2 L 
3. 14.64 D2 L2 B U2 L2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 L' B2 D L B' R2 D' U2 F' 
4. 14.18 F2 L B2 U' R2 B2 F2 U B2 U B2 F2 D' U' R' D L B F L' U 
5. (18.26) F B2 U2 F' D' L2 F' L2 U2 B2 L B2 L F2 R' U2 B2 L B' U L2

PB Ao5, I did the wrong A Perm on the last solve because the lighting was terrible.

starting to see the benefits of yau. Pb3 single

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-21
single: 1:17.49

Time List:
1. 1:17.49 D2 R' F' R2 D B2 U' B2 L2 D F2 D R2 D2 F' U' R' U L U2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 B' D2 Rw2 L2 B' U' Fw2 Uw2 F' D' R' Fw2 U' Rw' U' L2 Fw L2 U2 Rw' Uw2 Fw2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 22, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I'm assuming you know how to see if there's going to be an OLL skip (three corners of a face are already done, the last one just needs R U R' to put in).
> Sometimes this will be LL skip, but you will need to predict AUF. Always remember to check the DFR corner with the UFL corner (see if the colors match up when you do the R), and remember to check the URB corner with the UFL corner (try and predict what will happen after you do U R'). ALWAYS remember to check both, you don't want to make the same mistake as Tymon, mistaking an LL skip with an OLL skip, getting a sub-WR but DNF.
> 
> I can one-look any four mover you could give me (even with double moves as well), as well as some five-movers. You just need to know how those simple cases affect the other pieces.



What did tymon do

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-22
avg of 12: 4.05

Time List:
1. (2.04) F R U2 R U F' R' F2 R2 
2. 4.56 U' R' U' F' R' F' R' U' F' 
3. 4.12 R' F2 U' R2 U R U2 F' U 
4. 4.96 U' F2 U' R' U2 F2 R' F' R 
5. 2.68 U' F2 R F R2 F R2 F2 R' 
6. 3.78 F R F' U R' F R2 U R' 
7. 4.12 F' R2 U2 F' U' R U' F2 U2 
8. 3.95 U2 F U' R' U' R F U2 F R' 
9. (5.64) R2 U F' R' U' R' U F' R 
10. 3.83 F2 R F2 R' U R' U R2 U' R' 
11. 4.07 F' R2 F U R' U F2 R2 U2 F' 
12. 4.43 R F' R2 F' R2 U R F' U2 R'

can i get sub 4 pls

2 sub 3s in an ao12 nice for me

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-22
single: 1.33

Time List:
1. 1.33 U F2 R U F' R' U' F' R'

8 mover PB2



nigelthecuber said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-22
> avg of 12: 4.05
> 
> Time List:
> ...


my pb is 1.29 on 8 mover but using a phone. This was stackmatted

sub4 lessgo boi

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-22
avg of 12: 3.85

Time List:
1. 4.48 U2 F U2 R' U' F2 U R U' 
2. 3.99 F R F R2 U' F R U2 F' U 
3. 3.34 U R F' R F' U R2 F' U 
4. (2.18) F2 U2 F' R' F R' F2 R2 U2 
5. 4.06 R U F2 U2 R F' U2 F' U' 
6. 2.87 U F2 U F2 U' F R' U F' 
7. 3.82 R2 F' U R2 F' R2 F2 R2 F' 
8. 3.57 U F2 R U R' U2 F U' F 
9. 4.96 U' R' F U' F2 U2 R' U' F 
10. (7.32) F R2 F2 U F' R2 F U R' 
11. 3.55 R' U' R U2 R U F2 R' F' 
12. 3.87 F' R' F2 U F U F R' U


----------



## Imsoosm (May 22, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> What did tymon do


Tymon only checked the UFL corner and the DFR corner, seeing that they matched up, but didn't check the UBR and UFL (they didn't match up). He did an R U R' U', and ended up with a J perm.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 22, 2022)

Cubing at 11pm because bubble tea just wouldnt let me sleep


----------



## Timona (May 22, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Good for you, I didn't drink bubble tea (or go outside my community) for three months already
> 
> but I'm also cubing rn


It's night where you are?


----------



## Imsoosm (May 22, 2022)

Timona said:


> It's night where you are?


Yeah, 11 PM. I would take a guess that you are 3 or 4 PM in the afternoon?


----------



## Timona (May 22, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Yeah, 11 PM. I would take a guess that you are 3 or 4 PM in the afternoon?


yeah


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 23, 2022)

4x4 double pb

1. 1:20.15 U B D F2 R F R2 B R2 F2 R' F2 R2 D2 L' D2 R' B2 L' D2 F Uw2 R U' Rw2 L F2 R' D' R2 U' R' Fw Rw2 B L Fw' U' F Rw' B2 U' F Uw' R' F'
2. 1:20.07 B2 R2 D R2 B U' B2 L U2 F U2 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 F D Uw2 F2 Uw2 B Uw2 Rw2 D B' U2 F' D' Rw Fw2 Rw R Fw2 Rw' Uw' Fw D' R' B U
3. (1:12.01) R2 D L' D' F2 U' B' R F U2 F U2 B' R2 L2 D2 B L2 F R' Fw2 Rw2 B Rw2 R2 U D' F U2 Rw2 B2 F' Rw' Fw2 B Rw Uw2 L' Fw R' D B Uw Rw' B2
4. 1:18.00 D F' U2 B' R2 U' L' F R F2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 L2 B D2 B' U2 Rw2 Fw2 F' L' U2 Fw2 B L2 Uw2 F B2 L' R Uw' R2 F' B' R2 Fw' Uw L' Uw' U2 Rw Uw'
5. (1:36.09) L U2 F' L2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 D R2 D' B' U' B R' F2 D' L Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 L' B L' Fw2 F' L D2 F B' Uw F2 B Uw' L Uw D2 Rw Uw' Fw2 L Fw2

Should I learn EG1? Averaging 3.8-4.4

+2ed out of a 3.46 pb ao12


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 24, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-24
single: 1:08.34

Time List:
1. 1:08.34 F D' B R2 F R L' D' B U F2 B2 L2 D' B2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 Rw2 F L R Uw2 D2 R' B F2 D2 R Fw2 Uw' D B' D2 Fw2 L2 D' U' Rw Uw' Fw B' Rw2


4x4 and 2x2 grind now

With yau

Ao5 Ao12 pbs

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-24
avg of 5: 1:17.17

Time List:
1. (1:08.34) F D' B R2 F R L' D' B U F2 B2 L2 D' B2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 Rw2 F L R Uw2 D2 R' B F2 D2 R Fw2 Uw' D B' D2 Fw2 L2 D' U' Rw Uw' Fw B' Rw2 
2. 1:23.44 R' U B L' F2 R2 U B' R2 U' L2 U' F2 D R2 L2 F2 D B2 D2 L Rw2 Fw2 B' Rw2 Uw2 R2 F' Rw2 B L2 R F2 Uw R Uw2 F L' F2 Rw Fw' B F Uw' B Uw' 
3. 1:15.16 F2 U' F' D F B D F L' U2 D2 F2 R' D2 B2 D2 L' F2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 R L2 B' Uw2 L B L Fw2 L R B Uw' B R Fw2 B2 Uw Fw' L2 Uw U R2 D2 
4. (1:36.38) D F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 B L' F' L' U' F R2 U B2 Fw2 D' R' D' Fw2 U L' Fw2 D R Fw2 Uw2 L Fw' B D2 R U2 Fw' Uw' Rw D' B' L 
5. 1:12.92 R U' F2 R F R2 D' F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F B2 R2 F' L2 F R' F Fw2 Rw2 U2 B' Rw2 R' B' Uw2 L B2 Uw2 F2 Uw' B R2 F Rw2 B' Rw' U Fw' B2 D' R' Uw2







Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-24
avg of 12: 1:21.14

Time List:
1. 1:24.97 B' R2 D R2 B D' R U F' R2 L2 B2 D' F2 U D F2 B2 U B2 Rw2 F' R2 Fw2 L Uw2 F' R Uw2 U2 F L2 Uw' Rw2 U L2 Uw2 U' D' Rw U2 Fw Uw R2 U 
2. 1:19.95 D F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 U F U2 F' R' B F2 D2 F2 R2 Uw2 F' Uw2 Rw2 B2 U Rw2 U' F2 D F R2 Fw2 Rw Fw2 B L U' Fw Uw2 Fw' Uw Rw2 Fw' 
3. 1:16.14 R' D R2 U2 F2 D' B2 F2 U L2 B2 L F2 R B R2 F D U' R' Fw2 L B2 Rw2 Uw2 U' Rw2 L D R2 B2 Fw' F' D' R Fw' F' R U Rw' U Rw2 Uw B2 Rw2 
4. 1:19.47 B' F R2 U2 F' R2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 U' L F' L R' B2 F D2 R' Uw2 B L2 Fw2 D' U' B Uw2 U Fw2 F U2 Fw2 L' U2 Rw Fw R U' R2 Uw Rw' D2 U 
5. 1:34.15 B' U R L2 F R2 U B2 R B R2 F U2 D2 B D2 F' L2 D2 F L2 Fw2 R U2 Rw2 F' R Fw2 L' B2 Rw2 B D2 Uw F' U Fw2 Uw U2 B Uw' Fw Rw R Uw2 Fw' 
6. 1:26.07 D F2 D2 R2 U B2 U L2 U F2 L2 R' B D' B2 L D' L D2 L' R' Uw2 Rw2 R F2 Uw2 U' B2 Rw2 D2 L D2 Fw' R' B' U L' B Rw Fw2 Uw' R' Fw Rw Uw 
7. (1:08.34) F D' B R2 F R L' D' B U F2 B2 L2 D' B2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 Rw2 F L R Uw2 D2 R' B F2 D2 R Fw2 Uw' D B' D2 Fw2 L2 D' U' Rw Uw' Fw B' Rw2 
8. 1:23.44 R' U B L' F2 R2 U B' R2 U' L2 U' F2 D R2 L2 F2 D B2 D2 L Rw2 Fw2 B' Rw2 Uw2 R2 F' Rw2 B L2 R F2 Uw R Uw2 F L' F2 Rw Fw' B F Uw' B Uw' 
9. 1:15.16 F2 U' F' D F B D F L' U2 D2 F2 R' D2 B2 D2 L' F2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 R L2 B' Uw2 L B L Fw2 L R B Uw' B R Fw2 B2 Uw Fw' L2 Uw U R2 D2 
10. (1:36.38) D F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 B L' F' L' U' F R2 U B2 Fw2 D' R' D' Fw2 U L' Fw2 D R Fw2 Uw2 L Fw' B D2 R U2 Fw' Uw' Rw D' B' L 
11. 1:12.92 R U' F2 R F R2 D' F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F B2 R2 F' L2 F R' F Fw2 Rw2 U2 B' Rw2 R' B' Uw2 L B2 Uw2 F2 Uw' B R2 F Rw2 B' Rw' U Fw' B2 D' R' Uw2 
12. 1:19.11 U B L' F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D F2 L2 D' F2 R2 B U2 R' B U B2 F Fw2 L' Fw2 Uw2 L2 F D2 L B R2 L F' Uw L' F2 D2 R' F' Rw' Fw F2 L R' Uw D'

4 mover 

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-24
single: 0.86

Time List:
1. 0.86 U F' R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F'

My First Sub 1


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 24, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Stackmat? btw what brand of stackmat do you use


Yes. Used a Qiyi.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 25, 2022)

How'd I get this?

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-25
avg of 12: 3.12

Time List:
1. 3.03 U F2 U2 R' F' U F U2 F' 
2. 3.47 R2 U2 R F' U F R2 F R' F2 
3. 3.09 U' F' U' F2 U' R U2 R' U2 
4. (2.44) R U' R' U' F' U F' U2 R' 
5. 2.75 F2 U' F U' F' U F' U2 R2 F2 
6. 3.10 U R U2 F2 R' F U' R2 F 
7. 2.91 U' R' F R2 F U' R F2 U' 
8. 3.28 F2 R F2 R F' R F2 U' R 
9. (3.88) F R F2 U' F' R2 U R U2 
10. 3.76 R F' R U2 R' F2 U F' U' 
11. 2.63 R F2 R U F' U F R' F' 
12. 3.15 U R2 U2 F2 R' U' F2 R' U

The 2x2 NR average in my country is 1.99 if anyone's wondering.

4 sub 3s, worst solve 3.88 ... woaj



nigelthecuber said:


> My 2x2 pb ao5 is 3.15


Upped that sub 3

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-25
avg of 5: 2.91

Time List:
1. 2.67 U R' U2 R2 U' R' U F' U2 
2. (4.87) R2 U' F' U F2 U' F2 R F' 
3. 2.95 U F' R' F' R' F U R U2 
4. (1.94) F2 U' R F' U2 R U' R' F' (6.7 TPS)
5. 3.10 F U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 F R2

Woohoo! Sub 15 ao12!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-25
avg of 12: 14.77

Time List:
1. 14.85 R2 B2 L R2 D B2 L2 U L2 U L2 R2 F2 R B' U2 R B' R2 F 
2. 14.14 L2 U' F R F' R2 F D' F2 B2 U2 R B2 L F2 R D2 F2 L B' 
3. (16.96) L2 D' R2 D B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D B' U L' D R B' R2 B' U' R' U 
4. (12.80) D' B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 D B2 D2 R' F U' B D2 R D' F D U' 
5. 14.00 B U2 R D B' U B' L' D2 B' D2 B' U2 F L2 F' L2 D2 L2 B' 
6. 13.78 U' F' R L B' U' R' F' R' U2 L' D2 B2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 R' D' 
7. 16.45 B' D B2 R2 B2 D' U' B2 R2 D' L2 U L F' U' R' U' L' F' L2 B 
8. 15.53 F' D' L2 B R2 B' F2 D2 U2 F' R2 D2 F' U' B' R D L2 U2 L' U 
9. 12.99 D L2 R2 D' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 U B' U2 R' F2 D U2 L2 U B U' 
10. 16.47 L2 F' D F2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 F2 L B2 D L R2 U' F R 
11. 15.08 L' R2 D2 F R2 B D2 F' D2 F U2 F2 U' L D2 L2 D' R' B2 U2 
12. 14.39 F R' U2 B2 L U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R' B2 L U L R' B L D' R2 F'

3.5 sec average pretty meh for a best average of a day

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-26
avg of 12: 3.56

Time List:
1. 3.57 R F' R' U2 F' U R F' R' 
2. 4.39 U2 R' F' U R U2 F' R' U 
3. 3.73 U F2 R2 U F2 R' F R U 
4. 2.93 U2 F R' U' R2 U' R F' R' 
5. 4.01 U' F R2 F' U F' U2 R' U2 
6. (4.50) R2 U2 R U2 R' F' R F2 U2 
7. 3.50 U2 R' F U' R' F2 R' U R2 
8. 3.44 R2 U' R' U F' U F R' F 
9. (2.90) R' F U2 F' R2 F U2 R2 F' 
10. 3.35 U2 F2 R' U F2 R2 F' R2 F2 
11. 3.57 F' R2 F' U2 R F R2 F R' 
12. 3.13 F' U' R2 F U' F' U2 F' U2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 26, 2022)

trust me after my .86 single i was rolling on the floor








nigelthecuber said:


>


just tps grind

Thats a stickered xman cube if anyone's wondering.

Learning eg 1 form J Perm

how to 1 look






I dont like the lefty algs that jperm givez


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 26, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> I dont like the lefty algs that jperm givez


Do yourself a favor and use these








Best 2x2 Algs


Home Best 2x2 Algs <a href="#gid=1700845611">Template</a>,What algorithms are on this page? 1,2,3,4,5 <a href="#gid=86561176">PBL</a>,<a href="#gid=653202178">EG</a>,<a href="#gid=646850830">LEG-1</a>,<a href="#gid=1927166195">TCLL</a>,<a href="#gid=1686689488">LS</a> PBL (Ortega/Varasano),CLL •...




docs.google.com


----------



## Timona (May 26, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> I'm finding other algs elsewhere


Everything you need for 2x2 is in there, trust me.


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 26, 2022)

Timona said:


> Everything you need for 2x2 is in there, trust me.


These are THE BEST algs out there. You won't find any better


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 27, 2022)

Alright, I'll switch some algs then

Still doing CLL for the moment as if I make a side and don't get an EG-1 I know, I will have to do ortega which is a bit slow. So here is my 3.46 ao12 for today

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-27
avg of 12: 3.46

Time List:
1. 3.50 F R' F2 R F' U R U F2 R 
2. 2.97 F' U' R F' R' F2 R2 F2 R2 
3. 3.22 F2 U R' F' U F2 U F R2 
4. 3.07 R' U R2 F2 U' F2 R F U2 
5. 4.25 U R2 U F' U2 R U2 R' U2 
6. 3.71 F' U2 R F' R U2 F' R2 U' 
7. (4.57) U2 R' U' F2 U R2 F' R U 
8. 4.48 U' R' U2 R F' R F2 U' F' 
9. 2.60 U2 F' U' F R2 U R F' R' 
10. 3.40 U F2 U F' U F2 U2 R2 F2 
11. 3.43 U F2 R' U R2 F' R' F' U2 
12. (1.58) F' U' R U2 F' R2 U2 R2 U'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 27, 2022)

i have learnt 19 eg1 cases as of now from the Best 2x2 Algs sheet eli gave me (thanks)

I have learnt:

Ortega
H
Pi
U

1 set per day lmao


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 28, 2022)

My 2x2 broke so i will use my spare

Downsolved a 3.55, the result is more satisfying than leo's 4.89






i am practicing 6x6 for my comp

My 6x6 pb is 5:44 minutes, i need tips


----------



## Timona (May 29, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> My 6x6 pb is 5:44 minutes, i need tips


Watch Kevin Hays on YouTube.
Know your color scheme.
Learn OLL and PLL parity (might already know it from 4x4)

I dont know what I'm saying tbh, I only do 5x5.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 29, 2022)

Timona said:


> Watch Kevin Hays on YouTube.
> Know your color scheme.
> Learn OLL and PLL parity (might already know it from 4x4)
> 
> I dont know what I'm saying tbh, I only do 5x5.


I know edge OLL and PLL Parity
I know my color scheme
Isn't that the guy who quit cubing?


----------



## Timona (May 29, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> I know edge OLL and PLL Parity
> I know my color scheme
> Isn't that the guy who quit cubing?


Yeah, I dont know about cubing, I know he quit YouTube.

From yesterday.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 29, 2022)

Timona said:


> Yeah, I dont know about cubing, I know he quit YouTube.
> 
> From yesterday



I will watch his vids

How...
4 2s?

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-29
avg of 5: 2.84

Time List:
1. 2.89 U' R' U F' U F' R' U' R' 
2. (2.65) F R F' R2 U' F2 U2 R' U' 
3. (3.11) F' U' F U' R F2 R' U R 
4. 2.95 U2 F' R F' R U2 R' U2 F2 R' 
5. 2.67 U2 R' F U R' F2 R' U2 R' F'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 30, 2022)

Tps god


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 31, 2022)

@Imsoosm How do you get 1.xx so often


----------



## Timona (May 31, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> @Imsoosm How do you get 1.xx so often


Onelooking.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 31, 2022)

Timona said:


> Onelooking.


Even if i onelook i get 2.xx


----------



## Imsoosm (May 31, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> @Imsoosm How do you get 1.xx so often


By getting 2 move faces and easy CLLs. and maybe OLL skips


Timona said:


> Onelooking.


I can one look some easy CLL with two move faces, but not 3-4 move faces (I might be able to do 3 move, I'm not sure)


nigelthecuber said:


> Even if i onelook i get 2.xx


If you one-look 2.xx try turning faster. Or it might just be that the CLL is not that fast. Also for some cases, try predicting the CLL, and if you can, cancel some moves.


----------



## hyn (May 31, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Even if i onelook i get 2.xx


same


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 1, 2022)

Today i got a 1.38 2x2 solve (7 moves) but it was a bad messup.






Beautiful sub 3








nigelthecuber said:


> Beautiful sub 3


Funfact: if I got anything higher than 2.35 on the last solve it wouldn't have been PB, but 2 move face+easy CLL=1.65 solve (2.93 ao12)



Imsoosm said:


> By getting 2 move faces and easy CLLs. and maybe OLL skips
> 
> I can one look some easy CLL with two move faces, but not 3-4 move faces (I might be able to do 3 move, I'm not sure)
> 
> If you one-look 2.xx try turning faster. Or it might just be that the CLL is not that fast. Also for some cases, try predicting the CLL, and if you can, cancel some moves.


My cll eg1s are NEVER fast.

I get like the WORST cll whenever its a 3 move face. If its a sune, then it's a lockup

If anyone cares im sub 16.5 on 3x3 now.

I have terrible comp nerves, prob gonna get a 5 average in 2x2 lmao.



nigelthecuber said:


> I will give you a 4mover I have absolutely no idea how to solve, then can you solve it and tell me how to find the solution:
> 
> R' F U' R U R U2 R' U' R' U'


Just realised the 4 mover is a EG1 cancellation.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 2, 2022)

i got a skewb pb by a full second

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-02
single: 5.49

Time List:
1. 5.49 R' B' L' B' L B L' U

3 move face + sledge + u-perm






another four mover 0.89 it had 2 double moves

U R2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' F'

z' y' R U R2 U2


damn, could have got 0.7x, why does this always happen

I TRIED THAT SCRAMBLE AND GOT 0.58 WHYYY


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 3, 2022)

5.06


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 4, 2022)

squan is addictive like 2x2

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-04
single: 51.23

Time List:
1. 51.23 (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (5,-1)/ (3,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (6,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-4,-4)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 5, 2022)

0.73 2x2 PB Single and 2.45 PB Average, let's go!

nr in my country is 0.85 single and 1.99 average. let's get that!


jk i still average 3.6


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 7, 2022)

8.24 tps 2x2 solve


----------



## Garf (Jun 7, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> 8.24 tps 2x2 solve


I am sus: why does the qiyi timer look SOOO much like a stackmat gen4?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 7, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> I am sus: why does the qiyi timer look SOOO much like a stackmat gen4?


idk, stackmat gen4 was quite expensive so i bought a qiyi timer, it's pretty good



nigelthecuber said:


> 5.06


good ol' wrist turning for thescramble


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 8, 2022)

32.42 square 1 solve!

Scramble: (-3,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (2,-2)/ (2,-2)

/(-4,1)/(3,3)/ -cubeshape

(-5,3)/ -CO

(1,0)/(3,0)/3,0)/(-1,-1)/(-2,1)/(-3,0)/(-1,0) -EO

/(3,3)/(1,0)/(4,-2)/(-4,2)/(-1,0)/(-3,-3)/ - Parity

(6,0)/(3,0)/(3,3)/(3,0)/ -CP

/(1,0)/(-1,-1)/(4,1)/(-1,-1)/(4,1)/(-1,-1)/(0,1) - EP

(6,6) -ABF

26slices (with cancellations)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 8, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> You learned all CO EO CP EP??


nope, learnt co and cp only, learning eo rn. algorithmic ep sucks (at least that is what cube master said)
only learn the easy cases


----------



## PiKeeper (Jun 8, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> algorithmic ep sucks (at least that is what cube master said)
> only learn the easy cases


Algorithmic ep does not suck, and afaik every top squanner knows it. You might have been looking at an outdated video or something, since the event has evolved over the years and cubemaster has changed some of his opinions.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 8, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> Algorithmic ep does not suck, and afaik every top squanner knows it. You might have been looking at an outdated video or something, since the event has evolved over the years and cubemaster has changed some of his opinions.



it does not suck, but for slo ppl like me, doing it intuitively is the best option. i dont want to learn 100 10 slice algs to shave 2 mere seconds. i would rather learn intermediate cubeshape.


----------



## PiKeeper (Jun 8, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> it does not suck, but for slo ppl like me, doing it intuitively is the best option. i dont want to learn 100 10 slice algs to shave 2 mere seconds. i would rather learn intermediate cubeshape.


That's true


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 8, 2022)

i will learn algs for co eo and cp. interestingly, i do not know the adj parity alg. any tips to learn it? looks disturbing.


----------



## Garf (Jun 8, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> i will learn algs for co eo and cp. interestingly, i do not know the adj parity alg. any tips to learn it? looks disturbing.


What's the Nike moto?


----------



## PiKeeper (Jun 8, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> i will learn algs for co eo and cp. interestingly, i do not know the adj parity alg. any tips to learn it? looks disturbing.


I learned fingertricks from this video. 




It wan't hard for me to learn, I just looked at how the pieces moved and did the alg a bunch to get it in muscle memory.


----------



## Timona (Jun 8, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> I learned fingertricks from this video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy heck, that's fast


----------



## Garf (Jun 8, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> I learned fingertricks from this video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never understood how people set up their volts to turn that fast. Maybe I am just bad.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 9, 2022)

Squan improving so much.

Day 1 PB: 1:17.05
Day 2 PB: 55.16
Day 3 PB: 39.36
Day 4 PB: 39.36
Day 5 PB: 37.12
Day 6 PB: 31.96
Day 7 PB: 24.75

the 24.75 scramble: (0,2)/ (1,-5)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ (4,-1)/ (4,0)/ (4,0)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 9, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> How many squan algs have you memorized? Also are they hard to memorize?


i have learnt full corner permutation, a bit of edge orientation and use 'smart' beginner cube-shape. some algs are pretty hard to memorise actually


----------



## Garf (Jun 9, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> i have learnt full corner permutation, a bit of edge orientation and use 'smart' beginner cube-shape. some algs are pretty hard to memorise actually


You should learn Scallop/Kite and Scallop/Scallop cases. Those are some easy stuff to learn how to solve into.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 9, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-09
single: 0.99

Time List:
1. 0.99 R F2 U F' R2 F2 U F2 R2

OMG YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Finally a sub 1 that's not a 4 mover.

Solution: y' R U' R' U' R U R' F'



Anthony Tindal said:


> You should learn Scallop/Kite and Scallop/Scallop cases. Those are some easy stuff to learn how to solve into.


i know scallop scallop but not scallop kite


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 10, 2022)

I have learnt the scallop kite cubeshape cases, got my average down to around mid-40.
no pbs today 

when you get parity







anyone has a good alg for j on the bottom

i have learnt a few eps
1-1, I-I, L-L, L-I, 4-4. 2 more left

also i am learning the adj parity alg. "What's the nike moto"


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 11, 2022)

/(-3,0)/(0,3)/(0,-3)/(0,3)/(2,0)/(0,2)/(-2,0)/(4,0)/(0,-2)/(0,2)/(-1,4)/(0,3)/(0,6)/(0,-3)

It is so long...

my recall for eg-1 SUCKS

i will finish the sune/antisune set this week

then the next week before my comp will be to improve my recall/recog. For squan, i will finish learning eo and then straight grinding

30.67 pb ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-11
avg of 5: 30.67

Time List:
1. 28.45 (0,5)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (4,-2)/
2. 35.41 (-3,-1)/ (4,4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (1,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (-2,-5)/
3. 28.14 (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (-2,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-4,-4)/
4. (35.88) (-2,0)/ (-4,2)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (1,-4)/ (0,-2)
5. (26.82+) (0,5)/ (3,3)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,-4)/ (6,0)/ (0,-4)


and single

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-11
single: 22.91

Time List:
1. 22.91 (-2,0)/ (-4,2)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (1,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0)

cs, why so ez?

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-11
single: 1.75

Time List:
1. 1.75 R2 F' R2 U F' R' F2 U R'

5.71 TPS

decided to do a bit of 3x3 and got an 11.03 4th best

3x3 best solves ever
10.90, 10.91, 10.99, 11.03, 11.52, 11.84, 11.87, 11.96

f2l in 6 seconds and i was freaking out during ll and got an 11


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 12, 2022)

last night i dreamed of getting a 0.4 second solve on 2x2

2.41 pb2 average. my pb is 2.32










Also nice reaction there


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 13, 2022)

am i finally sub 40

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-13
avg of 12: 39.86

Time List:
1. 44.29 (-3,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0)/
2. 43.61 (0,2)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,-5)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,-5)
3. 39.86 (0,5)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (2,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (4,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (2,0)/ (1,0)/ (-1,0)
4. 53.36 (-5,3)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (-4,-1)/
5. (28.90) (-5,0)/ (-4,5)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)
6. 40.95 (0,2)/ (3,0)/ (6,3)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/
7. (55.80) (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-5,0)/ (6,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)
8. 33.35 (-2,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (6,-4)/ (-2,-1)/ (-1,0)
9. 32.96 (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (2,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (3,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,-2)
10. 33.31 (-5,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (-4,-3)/ (2,0)/ (2,0)
11. 36.53 (3,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,-1)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-1)/
12. 40.35 (-5,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,6)/ (2,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)


and pb single with the LEGENDARY cube-shape skip

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-13
single: 18.03

Time List:
1. 18.03 (-5,0)/ (2,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0)/ (6,0)/ (-2,0)/ (6,0)/ (3,0)


----------



## Garf (Jun 13, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> also i am learning the adj parity alg. "What's the nike moto"


JUST DO IT.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 14, 2022)

my last pb ao5 with cfop

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-14
avg of 5: 13.91

Time List:
1. (15.20) B2 U' F2 U L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U R2 F' D R2 B L2 D' L B F2 U' 
2. (12.82) D2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D2 L' D2 F D B L R' F R 
3. 14.22 F2 L' D2 L R F2 U2 F2 R F2 R2 D R F D2 L2 U' F' R' U2 
4. 13.37 L U' L' B' R' D B' F2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 F' L 
5. 14.13 U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 U F2 B L U B2 L B U' R2 D' F

from now on gon do roux


----------



## hyn (Jun 14, 2022)

I'll change to roux as well, probs starting next week


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 14, 2022)

Averaging around 30-31 seconds with Roux


----------



## Timona (Jun 14, 2022)

Why is everyone learning Roux, don't leave me...


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 14, 2022)

Bruh I average sub-20 with Roux without even practicing


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 14, 2022)

actually no. i dont enjoy it. I will still do cfop


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 15, 2022)

I got a 5.32 Pyraminx PB on the weekly comp! solution: l' L' R' L' U' y L R' L' R







0.89 2x2 single! yey

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-15
single: 0.89

Time List:
1. 0.89 F2 R' F' R' U' F U R U'

z2 //Inspection
U R U R' //Layer
U2//AUF

inspection took quite long because i was like 'really, this?' and trying to track as many pieces


----------



## hyn (Jun 15, 2022)

Nice
though, probably get a towel to use as a mat if u don't have one(this is what I do)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 15, 2022)

hydynn said:


> Nice
> though, probably get a towel to use as a mat if u don't have one(this is what I do)


i'm lazy af


----------



## Garf (Jun 15, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> i'm lazy af


rip table


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 15, 2022)

I feel like the only person on SS Forums that actually records solves.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-15
avg of 5: 2.35

Time List:
1. 2.24 F U2 F R2 F R F2 R2 U' 
2. (2.23) F R F2 R F' R2 F U2 R' 
3. (3.08) U2 F R2 U' F' U F' R' F' R 
4. 2.46 R F2 U R2 U2 R' F U R' 
5. 2.34 F U2 R2 F R F2 R2 F' U






Solve 1 (2.24): F U2 F R2 F R F2 R2 U'

x' y' //Inspection
U' R' F2 (R2 //Layer
R) U R' U R U R' F R' F R U2 //CLL

Full solution without cancellations: U R' F2 R' U R' U R U R' F R' F' R

Solve 2 (2.23): F R F2 R F' R2 F U2 R'

x' //Inspection
U' R U' R //Layer
U R2 U2 R U2 R2 //CLL

Full solution without cancellations: U' R U' R U R2 U2 R U2 R2

Solve 3 (3.08): U2 F R2 U' F' U F' R' F' R

x2 y' //Inspection
R U' R2 U' R2 //Layer
U2 R' F' R U R U' R' F U //CLL

Full solution without cancellations: R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' F' R U R U' R' F U

Solve 4 (2.46): R F2 U R2 U2 R' F U R'

U2 R U R F2 R2//Layer
F R' F' R U R U' R' U' //CLL

Full solution without cancellations: U2 R U R F2 R2 F R' F' R U R U' R' U'

Solve 5 (2.34): F U2 R2 F R F2 R2 F' U

x2 y// Inspection
U2 F' //Face
U2 F' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' //EG1

Full solution without cancellations: U2 F' U2 F' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 16, 2022)

9.28 TPS 2x2 solve

had one side already done

i am training my sune eg-1 cases on Jperm's alg trainer, i think i have learnt all of them


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 17, 2022)

Spoiler: 3.25 ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-17
avg of 100: 3.25

Time List:
1. 2.78 U F U2 F2 U' R U2 F2 R 
2. 2.58 R2 F' R2 U' F U' R F' R2 
3. 3.80 R F U R' U F2 R' F2 R 
4. 4.24 R2 F R' F2 U2 R' U' R2 F' 
5. 3.03 F' R' U R2 F U' F' R U2 
6. 2.28 R2 F U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 
7. 3.26 R' U' R F U2 R' U F2 U' R' 
8. 4.69 R2 F' U R F R2 U2 F' U 
9. 3.33 U R2 F' U F' R2 F' R' F' U2 
10. 3.50 U R2 U' F R2 U2 R' F R2 U' 
11. 2.51 F' U F' R F R2 F' U' F' 
12. 2.98 R F' R' U' F2 R F2 R U2 
13. 3.64 R F R' U R' F R U R' 
14. 2.36 F' U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 F' U 
15. 2.85 U F2 U R F2 R F' R2 F' 
16. 3.13 U' F2 R2 U R2 U R F' R U' 
17. (1.78) F2 R F2 R' F2 U F' U2 F 
18. 4.55 F' U F' U F' U2 R2 U2 R' 
19. 2.57 F R U' F2 U' R2 F R' U2 R' 
20. 3.64 U2 F' R F2 U2 R' F U' R 
21. 3.14 F' R U' F U2 F R F2 U' F' 
22. 3.82 R F R' U F2 R2 U R U F' 
23. 3.14 U2 R2 U' R F' R F R' U2 
24. (1.86) R' F' U2 R F U R2 U' F' 
25. 2.40 F R2 F' R2 U2 F R' F R U' 
26. 3.74 R2 F' R' F2 U2 F2 U' F U' 
27. 3.67 U F' R' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 
28. 4.02 R F' U F2 U R F2 R F' U' 
29. 4.10 R' F' R F2 U2 F' R' U2 F' 
30. 2.96 U' F R2 F R2 F' R F U 
31. (1.49) F' R F2 U' F' R2 F' U' F U2 
32. 3.54 U' R2 U F U2 R2 U' R2 U' 
33. 3.62 F' U R F' R F2 R U2 F' 
34. 3.45 F R' F' U' R2 F' R2 F' U2 F 
35. 3.40 U' R2 F U R' U2 R2 F2 R' 
36. 2.87 F2 U' R2 U R F2 U2 R' F2 
37. 3.50 F U2 F' R2 U R2 U2 F R' U' 
38. 2.82 R F R2 F U F U R' U 
39. 3.33 R' F' U F2 R' F R2 F' U' F 
40. 2.69 R F R F2 R2 F2 U R' U' 
41. 3.72 F R' U' R' F2 U2 R F U 
42. 2.21 F' U R' F2 R' U2 F2 R2 U' 
43. 3.16 F2 R' F U2 R F' U' F' R2 
44. 2.71 F U R F2 R' F' R2 U R F 
45. 2.29 R2 F R' U' F2 U' F U2 R2 U' 
46. 4.35 R' F2 U' F' R U R U' R' 
47. 3.14 R2 U' F2 U' R2 F U F2 R 
48. 3.07 U R' U2 F U' R2 U2 R' U R2 
49. 2.78 R' U' F' U2 R F R' F' U2 
50. 2.50 F2 U R2 F' R2 F' R2 F U' 
51. 3.67 R F' R2 F' U2 R U R2 U 
52. 2.13 U' F R2 F R' U' R F2 R' 
53. 3.84 R2 F R F' U F2 U' R2 U 
54. 3.00 U F R2 U' R F U' R F 
55. 2.64 U' F R2 F' U' R F U2 R 
56. (5.13) U R' F' U2 R2 F R' F' U 
57. 2.88 U F' R2 F' U R2 F R F' 
58. 3.43 U F' U2 R F' R U R2 U2 
59. 4.01 R2 U2 R2 U' R F R2 U2 R' 
60. 4.70 U2 R' F U F' R' F U2 R2 U' 
61. 2.99 R F2 R U2 R' F2 R U F2 
62. 2.59 U R U R2 U2 F R' F' U' 
63. (4.75) F U' R F U F' U2 R U 
64. 3.72 U2 R2 U F' R2 U R U F' U2 
65. 2.94 R U' F2 U R' U R2 U F2 
66. 3.20 U2 F' U R2 U F2 U R' U2 R' 
67. (5.21) U' F U2 F' R F' U F2 U 
68. 2.72 F U2 F R' F' U F R' U R 
69. 2.72 U2 R U F2 R' F' U2 R F' 
70. 3.18 R U R2 F U' R U F U' 
71. 3.77 U' F R' F' R' U R2 U2 F2 
72. 4.43 R2 F' R F' R2 F' U R' F 
73. 4.22 R U2 F2 R U F2 R' U R2 
74. 2.79 U R U2 F' U F2 R2 U' R2 
75. 2.89 F U2 F' R2 F' U R' F R' 
76. 3.61 U2 F2 U R' U F2 U F' R F' 
77. 2.44 R U2 R' F U2 F' R U2 R2 
78. 2.93 U' R U2 F2 U' R' U' R2 U2 
79. 3.42 F' R' U' R U2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 
80. 2.14 F2 R' U' R' F R F2 U2 F2 
81. 3.76 U2 F' U R2 U2 F R' F2 R2 
82. 3.96 U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R2 F' R' 
83. (5.00) F R' U F' U' R U2 R2 U' R' 
84. 3.95 F' R' U R' U F2 U' R2 U 
85. 3.28 U2 F U2 R' F' U2 F2 U' R' F2 
86. 3.03 R' F' U R' U F2 U2 R' U' 
87. 2.57 F' U2 F R' U' R F U' F2 
88. 3.53 R U' F' R F' U F2 R2 U' 
89. 3.86 U2 F' U F' R F' R U2 F 
90. 3.73 F R' F' U R2 F' U' R2 F 
91. 3.46 U' R2 U R' F' R' F U2 R' U2 
92. 4.21 U2 F R F' R U' R2 U2 F 
93. (1.64) U R2 U R U' F' U2 F' R' 
94. 2.18 R F2 U2 R' U' R U' F2 U R' 
95. (1.42) R' F2 U2 R F' U2 F2 U2 F2 
96. 3.58 U F U' F2 U' R U' F2 U 
97. (4.87) R' U F2 U F U' R F' R2 
98. 2.91 U2 R F U2 F' U F' R U2 
99. 2.28 U' R U2 F' R F2 R' U' F2 U' 
100. 3.21 F U2 R' F' U F2 R2 F' R'




this was a while ago

pb fail 

R' U2 R' F' R F U2 F' R'

got 1.03 +2, but could have been 0.5x


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 18, 2022)

2.79 ao12!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-18
avg of 12: 2.79

Time List:
1. 2.03 R F' R U2 R' U2 F' U' F' 
2. 2.39 F R2 F R2 F R F' U F' 
3. 2.92 R U R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F U' 
4. 2.79 U2 R' U R2 F' U R2 U F' R' 
5. 2.50 R2 F2 R F U' F2 R' U F' 
6. (1.68) F2 R' U' R F2 U' F2 U2 F' 
7. (3.78) U R' U F' R U' R F' U' 
8. 3.39 F2 U2 R' F R' F R F' R2 
9. 2.54 R U' F U' R' U R' U R 
10. 3.35 R U' R2 F R F2 R F2 U2 
11. 2.96 R' U2 R2 U' F' U2 R F' R 
12. 3.03 R U F2 R2 F' R' U' R F'

Was recording but I'm too lazy to find the 12 solves that make up this amazing ao12.

Not again

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-18
single: 3.01

Time List:
1. 3.01+ F U R2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 U'

I did the wrong AUF.
DAMN IT WAS 4 MOVER

How should I punish myself? I have already slapped myself 20 times

@Timona You dare laugh at me?


----------



## Timona (Jun 18, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Not again
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-18
> single: 3.01
> ...


What's the solution?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 18, 2022)

Timona said:


> What's the solution?


x y R2 U2 R' U'

i did a U2 at the end


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 18, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Not again
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-18
> single: 3.01
> ...


Eat a tortilla chip vertically. cuberswoop is not responsible for anything that happens


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 19, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Eat a tortilla chip vertically. cuberswoop is not responsible for anything that happens


Ok


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 19, 2022)

2.28 PB Ao5!
(2.07), (3.53), 2.23, 2.25, 2.35


----------



## Timona (Jun 19, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> 2.28 PB Ao5!
> (2.07), (3.53), 2.23, 2.25, 2.35


Watched the video on YT before you put it here.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 20, 2022)

My second sub-0.8!



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-19
single: 0.77

Time List:
1. 0.77 U' F' U R U' R U' R' F'

4-mover, but still counts. Sub-1 single requires no skill at all.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 20, 2022)

AMK CC Cubing is in a week and I'm so nervous


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 20, 2022)

Getting sub-3 more often!


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 25, 2022)

GJ on getting to finals in your comp!! Also you might have met @xyzzy there cuz he was at a comp with Anyu Zhang and Firstian Fushada, and AMK CC was the only comp that had both of them.


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 25, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> GJ on getting to finals in your comp!! Also you might have met @xyzzy there cuz he was at a comp with Anyu Zhang and Firstian Fushada, and AMK CC was the only comp that had both of them.


I was there too! Talked to nigel and i did not do as well as him.
although i got a 6.86 single for skewb which is my PB
Also i think Nigel told me he was banned from the forums


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 25, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Wait how did you know which person is Nigel
> and also why was he banned


I saw the lanyard and contacted him


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 25, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> I saw the lanyard and contacted him


How did he get banned??


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 26, 2022)

I have no idea. But he said he was banned for two weeks


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jun 27, 2022)

unfortunately i could not go


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jul 4, 2022)

so i got banned lmao, i wrote some pretty stupid things in the 2x2 is best event post, lol. im literally just laughing it off by now.

Broke nearly every single PB while i was away.

2x2 Single: 0.73 -> 0.73 (-0.00)
2x2 Average: 2.28 -> 1.90 (-0.38)

3x3 Single: 10.90 -> 10.30 (-0.60)
3x3 Average: 13.91 -> 13.78 (-0.13)

4x4 Single: 1:03.36 -> 1:02.18 (-1.18)
4x4 Average: 1:17.17 -> 1:17.17 (-0.00)

5x5 Single: 3:03.05 -> 2:39.33 (-23.72)
5x5 Average: 3:18.xx -> 2:56.25 (-22.xx)

Skewb Single: 4.54 -> 3.40 (-1.14)
Skewb Average: 8.26 -> 6.11 (-2.15)

skewb/5x5 grind for the moment



NigelTheCuber said:


> lets gooo 13.68
> 
> recon here https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R2_B-_L_U-_L2_D-_B2_D_R2_D_B2_D_L2_R2_B-_L_D_U_B-_U-_B-&alg=z2_y_//insp D-_R-_L-_y_d-_L_F-_L-_y_R_U_R-_D2_//cross R_U-_R-_//_1st_pair d_R_U-_R-_//2nd_pair U2_L-_U-_L_U2_y-_L-_U-_L_//3rd_pair U_R_U_R-_U2_R_U_R-_//4th_pair U-_r_U_R-_U-_r-_F_R_F-_//OLL U2_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_//PLL //13.68__4.23_TPS
> 
> ...


This is my pb average now (Global around high 15)

Here is the recon of my lucky 10.30 3x3 pb single. Easy sub 10 without the lockups, maybe a low 9.









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





i have a discord





__





Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg





5x5 pbs in weekly comp!

2:28 single. 2:55 ao5


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jul 4, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Wait you got a 4 mover in comp????


no no no

i got a 10 mover 1.85

My 1.85 solve was a 1 move side into an easy eg1. (solution i did was R2 (R' F' R2 U R' F' R U R') U

I have 0 motivation to do well at NTU Big Cube Open 2022 idk why but I love small cubes instead

should i just pull out of bigcube open since i have zero motivation


----------



## Timona (Jul 4, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> should i just pull out of bigcube open since i have zero motivation


Nah, just go for it. At least have some times on the WCA page so you can be motivated to improve later.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 4, 2022)

Nigel what is Singapore NR for 2x2 Average. you are 13th


----------



## hyn (Jul 5, 2022)

bruh what


----------



## Timona (Jul 5, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> He said for one month


Too much messages in one day. Yesterday.


----------



## Timona (Jul 5, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Nigel said he won't be coming back onto the forums even after the ban lifts.


Cap. He'll still be back.


----------



## hyn (Jul 5, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Bruh Nigel told me he got banned again


Why did he get banned?


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 5, 2022)

hydynn said:


> Why did he get banned?


I don't think he'll know the reason until he gets unbanned, but I've asked Brest about it


----------



## cuberswoop (Jul 5, 2022)

hydynn said:


> Why did he get banned?


He said, a bad word oh no but with only the 'i' censored. The mods are kind of known for needing more than 1 letter censored.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jul 24, 2022)

nigel noooo why you banned again noooooo


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 24, 2022)

TheKaeden10 said:


> nigel noooo why you banned again noooooo


How did he get banned this time?


----------



## Timona (Jul 24, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> How did he get banned this time?


Minimal censoring.


TheKaeden10 said:


> nigel noooo why you banned again noooooo


What do you mean, he's been banned for up to 3 weeks now


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 25, 2022)

Timona said:


> Minimal censoring.
> 
> What do you mean, he's been banned for up to 3 weeks now


He will be unbanned on August 4th. We should hold a party!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 25, 2022)

Yeah! Sounds great


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 25, 2022)

OK. he gets unbanned at 12:00 AM his time which is 9:00 AM on August 3rd for me! (I'm in Pacific time)

I will be in Chicago, however, so basically, it will be 11:00 AM there. I will be busy.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 1, 2022)

hi i'm unbanned


----------



## Timona (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 1, 2022)

Broke nearly every single PB while i was away.

2x2 Single: 0.73 -> 0.73 (-0.00)
2x2 Average: 1.90 -> 1.90 (-0.00)

3x3 Single: 10.30 -> 9.29 (-1.01)
3x3 Average: 13.78 -> 12.39 (-1.39)

4x4 Single: 1:02.18-> 52.26 (-9.92)
4x4 Average: 1:17.17 -> 1:13.44 (-3.73)

5x5 Single: 2:39.33 -> 1:49.53 (-49.82)
5x5 Average: 2:56.25 -> 2:06.84 (-49.41)

Skewb Single: 3.40 -> 1.24 (-2.16)
Skewb Average: 6.11-> 3.23 (-2.88)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 1, 2022)

i got my first sub 10 the other day woohoo


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 1, 2022)

this 1 and a half months i attended 3 comps (yall prob know about the amk one already: 2x2 1.85/3.19)

the other 2
sunday silence sg:
fmc 
42 single 44.33 mean

ntu bigcube open: 
5x5 
1:52.95 single 2:09.01 avg (cutoff was 2 mins so i was kinda lucky lmaoo)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 1, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-01
avg of 5: 12.35

Time List:
1. (11.95) R B2 R2 U2 B' U2 B R2 U2 B R2 U2 B' D' U' L D' R2 F' U F' 
2. 12.22 F' D R' F2 B R F R2 F' U' F2 D' F2 B2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 F2 
3. 11.95 F' U F R' F' B D' L D F' B' R2 B D2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 
4. (15.05) B2 R D' R B2 D B L' U2 B2 L2 U2 L' F2 L F2 R U2 
5. 12.87 L2 D R' F B U' L F U2 R2 U R2 D2 L2 U' F2 B2 U L2 D' F'

3x3 PB Ao5


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 1, 2022)

Global around 15.4 gonna grind a lot for mco on sep 2-4


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 1, 2022)

you are back!
nigel there is a competition in singapore soon are you going it is called Singapore Mini 2022


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 1, 2022)

you are improving so fast


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 2, 2022)

TheKaeden10 said:


> you are back!
> nigel there is a competition in singapore soon are you going it is called Singapore Mini 2022


yea i plan to go


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 2, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-02
single: 0.95

Time List:
1. 0.95 U2 F2 R' F R2 F2 U' F' U2

sub 1 2x2 single but my timer turned on me it stopped when i let go my hands so i undid the move that i just did and got a sub-1


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 2, 2022)

awesome 2.73 avg in this weeks weekly comp with a counting 2.25 and pure sub 3.6 solves


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 2, 2022)

3x3 is a small cube?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 2, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> 3x3 is a small cube?


Idk, probably because top solvers can do it sub-5


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 2, 2022)

nice oh single (21.19) in weekly!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 2, 2022)

my second 4x4 sub-1

(i got a 52.26 the other day)


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 2, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> my second 4x4 sub-1
> 
> (i got a 52.26 the other day)


Let's go! Sub-1 gang!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 3, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-03
single: 1.37

Time List:
1. 1.37 U' F' U2 F R' F' U2 R' U'

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-03
avg of 5: 2.40

Time List:
1. 3.07 R' F U2 R' U R2 U R F' 
2. (1.71) F2 U' R U R' F2 R' F2 R 
3. (7.62) F R U' R U' F2 R' F2 R U' 
4. 2.23 U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' U 
5. 1.89 U2 R' F2 U R2 U' F' U F2

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-03
avg of 12: 2.71

Time List:
1. 2.82 U' F2 U R U' R2 F R' U 
2. 2.79 R F R' F U' F U2 F' U' 
3. 2.67 U' F R' U F2 U R U2 R 
4. 2.05 U' F' U R2 U F' U R' F' 
5. 2.57 F2 R2 F R2 F' U2 R F' R 
6. 3.12 F' U2 R' F U' F R2 U2 R' 
7. 2.21 R2 F' U' F' U2 R U' F' U 
8. 2.77 F' U' F U' R2 F R' F R U' 
9. 3.00 R2 U' F R U' F' R U2 F' 
10. (6.59) F2 R' U2 F' R' U2 R' F2 R2 
11. 3.07 R' F U2 R' U R2 U R F' 
12. (1.71) F2 U' R U R' F2 R' F2 R

nice single, ao5 and ao12


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 3, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-03
single: 1.31

Time List:
1. 1.31 R F2 U R' F U' F' U' F'

when you get a difficult 4 mover


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 4, 2022)

nigel how do i make the thing below my messages


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 4, 2022)

nice tps


----------



## hyn (Aug 4, 2022)

TheKaeden10 said:


> nigel how do i make the thing below my messages


It's called a signature, and it's in settings


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 5, 2022)

Some very nice 2x2 solves today!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-05
single: 0.93

Time List:
1. 0.93 F' U R F' U' F2 U R2 U'

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-05
single: 1.07

Time List:
1. 1.07 F U2 R' U' R F' R' F2 U'

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-05
avg of 5: 2.29

Time List:
1. 2.54 U2 F' U2 F R F2 R U' R F2 
2. 2.17 U' F U' R2 U' F R2 F' R2 
3. 2.15 U2 F U' F2 R U R2 F R2 
4. (3.39) F' R2 U R2 F' R U2 F' R 
5. (1.79) F R U' F U2 R2 F' U' R


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 5, 2022)

I would get used to stopping and starting the timer correctly as soon as possible if you ever plan on competing. Wrist stops can be a hard habit to break


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 5, 2022)

Yeah, I keep doing wrist stops, should be more careful about that


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 5, 2022)

globals for events i plan to do at sg mini 2022

2x2: 3.5
3x3: 15.5
3oh: 31
Skewb: 6.5
Pyraminx: 9


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 5, 2022)

Idk why comps near me must always be 2 in a row then a boring one month break tbh

Just look at the singapore/malaysia comps


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 5, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> if you ever plan on competing.


In case you didn't know I have participated in 3 comps


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 5, 2022)

also gonna buy some new cubes!

mgc 4/6
bell v2 pyra


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 5, 2022)

for Big cubes is it better to solve first center on top or bottom?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 5, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> for Big cubes is it better to solve first center on top or bottom?


i don't know the answer, but while we wait for some1 to answer, check this out




__





Reconstructions - Speed Cube Database


Free online speedcubing algorithm and reconstruction database, covers every algorithm for 2x2 - 6x6, SQ1 and Megaminx including F2L, OLL, PLL, COLL, ZBLL, WV and much more




speedcubedb.com


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 6, 2022)

I wanna practice megaminx too lol

I have way too many events to practice


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 6, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-06
single: 2:03.90

Time List:
1. 2:03.90 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'


noice, quite close to sub-2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 6, 2022)

Comps I plan to attend/goals

sg mini 2022

sub-3 2x2, sub 14 3x3, sub-25 oh, sub-5 skewb, sub-8 pyra

johor bigcube challenge

sub-1:40 5x5, sub 1:20 megaminx


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 6, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-06
single: 1.10

Time List:
1. 1.10 R U' F' U2 R2 F U2 R2 U2

Lol


----------



## Timona (Aug 6, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> for Big cubes is it better to solve first center on top or bottom?


Its better to solve it on the bottom to help with lookahead for the opposite centre. If you do solve it on the top, as your finishing the first centre, lookahead for prices of the second centre while you transition into the second one.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 6, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-06
single: 1.92

Time List:
1. 1.92 U F2 U R U R2 F' U' R2 U

x2 y' //inspection
R U R' //layer
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F' U2 //cll

17 turns in 1.92s = 8.85tps

lmao


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 6, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-06
avg of 5: 2.14

Time List:
1. (1.58) F' R F' R2 U2 F' R' U2 F' R2 
2. 2.42 F U R' U F2 R' U2 R F 
3. (7.64) R U2 F' U F R U2 R F 
4. 1.58 U2 F2 R2 U' F' R2 U2 R' U' 
5. 2.43 R F R' F' U F2 R F2 U'

2x2 ao5


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 6, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Comps I plan to attend/goals
> 
> sg mini 2022
> 
> ...


im going to singapore mini too im so excited its my first comp Nigel any tips for going to comp


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 6, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> im going to singapore mini too im so excited its my first comp Nigel any tips for going to comp


Pretend you're at home, don't just say 'im ready' when the judge says 'tell me when ur ready', wait until you're actually ready. And select a main event or two (for me im having 2x2 and 3x3)


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 7, 2022)

k thanks


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 7, 2022)

nigel if my parents come with me are they considered guests?


----------



## cuberswoop (Aug 7, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> nigel if my parents come with me are they considered guests?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 7, 2022)

i want to podium in 2x2 tbh

podium looks like it will be mid-high 2 which is defo possible but needs a bit of practice


and skewb that might be sub 4.5 so same for 2x2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 7, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-07
single: 9.60

Time List:
1. 9.60 F2 D B' U2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 U B2 R2 F L' B2 L B2 L2 D'

sub-10 3x3 single!

i just realised it was 48 moves so 5 tps and rotationless xdd


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 7, 2022)

alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





recon


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 7, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-07
single: 9.51

Time List:
1. 9.51 F R2 D' B' U2 L U F R U2 F2 L2 U2 F L2 B L2 F R2 B2 L

bruh again

this time no auf pll skip lmao









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





take note: i did not actually do the x-cross, i did the cross then inserted the pair, but i thought it would be better for the recon.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 7, 2022)

Many PBs LOL




Spoiler: PB ao5: 11.87 



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-07
avg of 12: 13.92

Time List:
1. 11.68 D2 U2 F' R2 U2 B L2 B2 L2 F' L2 F' D' B R' B F' D' L2 B R
2. (16.34) F D' F' D2 B L2 F L2 B L2 R2 B L2 F2 R D' F L2 B U'
3. 11.53 B2 L2 F2 U2 D L F R2 D F2 D F2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 L D
4. (11.15) B2 U F2 D' B2 L2 D U2 B2 L2 B' U2 L D' L' R B' L R2 D2
5. 12.41 F2 B' U2 F2 D2 R B F2 L2 F2 U D B2 U' F2 L2 D2 B L





Spoiler: PB ao12: 13.92



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-07
avg of 12: 13.92

Time List:
1. 15.11 U2 F2 D2 F2 L U2 R2 U2 B2 R' U B L2 R B' D' L F2 D2
2. 14.48 F2 U2 F2 D2 U' F2 U L2 D B2 L F2 D' R U' B' R' U2 B'
3. 14.75 F U' R2 D R2 U' F2 D' U2 R2 B2 U' R' U' B' U' L B' D' F2 D2
4. 15.80 U2 F D2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 U B2 L2 B2 U' F U' F2 L D2 F' L B'
5. 15.36 B U' B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 R' U2 F' D' B R2 U' R2
6. 11.74 R' U B L2 F2 R2 D2 F R2 U2 L2 U2 R' B U' L B2 L B2 D'
7. (16.43) L' U' L2 D' R2 F' R' B' U2 D2 R2 B U2 F U2 L2 U2 F' R2 D' R'
8. 11.68 D2 U2 F' R2 U2 B L2 B2 L2 F' L2 F' D' B R' B F' D' L2 B R
9. 16.34 F D' F' D2 B L2 F L2 B L2 R2 B L2 F2 R D' F L2 B U'
10. 11.53 B2 L2 F2 U2 D L F R2 D F2 D F2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 L D
11. (11.15) B2 U F2 D' B2 L2 D U2 B2 L2 B' U2 L D' L' R B' L R2 D2
12. 12.41 F2 B' U2 F2 D2 R B F2 L2 F2 U D B2 U' F2 L2 D2 B L





Spoiler: PB ao100: 14.95



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-07
avg of 100: 14.95

Time List:
15.78, 16.26, 12.01, 14.35, 12.26, 13.24, 16.03, 17.44, (20.25), 17.05, 14.53, 14.37, 14.81, 13.45, 16.61, (21.57), 16.86, (20.99), 15.96, 14.63, 13.39, 13.03, 18.44, 16.22, 12.95, (11.60), 17.00, 17.51, 13.67, 13.22, 12.72, 14.73, 13.93, 15.09, 15.57, 15.66, 11.78, 16.94, 13.32, 15.24, 15.55, 18.57, 18.88, 14.52, 13.60, 11.64, 12.17, 13.10, 17.47, 11.96, 13.21, 18.34, (20.43), 14.51, 17.39, (9.60), 14.31, 14.41, 15.40, 14.82, 18.78, (9.51), 17.26, 16.78, 12.07, 13.94, (22.18), 15.98, 12.89, 18.47, 13.32, 14.03, 18.37, 13.04, 11.60, 14.87, 16.35, 16.58, 16.09, 17.78, 12.44, 12.21, 16.75, 16.03, 16.89, 14.57, 12.25, 16.39, 15.11, 14.48, 14.75, 15.80, 15.36, 11.74, 16.43, 11.68, 16.34, (11.53), (11.15), 12.41



the ao100 is todays session plus around 15 from the day before or smth idk


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 7, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-07
single: 0.83

Time List:
1. 0.83 U R' U' F2 R2 F2 U' R' F'

Nearly +2 lol


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 7, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Also gonna get a MGC elite 2x2


It's amazing, but I like the Gan 251 M Pro more.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 7, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> It's amazing, but I like the Gan 251 M Pro more.


money bro


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 8, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> money bro


true


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 8, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> money bro


agreed


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 8, 2022)

nigel how fast are u at OH


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 8, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> nigel how fast are u at OH


around 31


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 8, 2022)

wow thats fast but it still wont make cutoff so wwe better start practicing


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 8, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> wow thats fast but it still wont make cutoff so wwe better start practicing


yea, just got a 27.32 ao12, but now around 30 lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 9, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-09
mean of 3: 11.52

Time List:
1. 10.53 D2 L' D' F' B D2 B2 U' L D2 L' D2 L2 B2 R D2 L2 B2 D2 B L 
2. 10.85 D' U B2 U R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B' D' R F D2 U L' D' F2 R 
3. 13.19 D' F2 D2 F' U2 R2 D2 U2 F' U2 B D2 F' R' B2 D B' F R' F L

2 10s in a row and pb mo3!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 9, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-09
single: 0.54

Time List:
1. 0.54 U F2 U' R2 U2 F U2 R2 U2


I broke my previous PB by nearly 0.2 seconds! won't break this in a long time...


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 9, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-09
avg of 100: 2.99

Time List:
3.83, 2.61, 3.42, 2.44, 2.28, 2.87, 2.28, 4.76, 2.39, 3.01, 2.53, 2.43, (0.54), 4.42, 1.71, 2.37, 3.53, 3.04, 4.09, 2.79+, 1.68, 2.65, 3.63, 5.01, 2.77, 3.24, 3.76, 3.53, 3.75, 2.47, 4.97, 3.38, 2.88, 2.03, 1.93, 2.35, 3.07, (DNF), 1.89, (DNF(3.05)), 2.45, 2.40, 2.54, 3.23, 4.02, 3.84, 1.68, 4.35, 2.47, 2.53, 3.96, 3.04, 2.31, (1.51), 4.53, (5.23), (1.03), (6.15), 2.53, 3.78, 3.24, 4.92, (1.27), 2.98, 3.48, 2.67, 3.74, 2.89, 3.14, 2.18, 2.12, 4.25, 2.71, 3.17, 2.10, 3.35, 3.85, 3.31, 1.93, 3.18, 2.85, 3.23, 2.93, 2.75, 2.40, 2.46, 2.37, (5.18), 2.09, 2.82, (1.15), 2.27, 3.67, 2.95, 3.10, 3.22, 2.43, 1.57, 2.35, 2.96

FINALLY SUB-3


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 9, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-09
> avg of 100: 2.99
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 9, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-09
> avg of 100: 2.99
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Well done! Congrats! NR soon?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 9, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Well done! Congrats! NR soon?


I wish...


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 9, 2022)

i got a 16.81 Squan single in the weekly


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 9, 2022)

what's ur youtube channel name?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 9, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> what's ur youtube channel name?


same as SS


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 10, 2022)

Spoiler: 16.81 recon (weekly comp, do not memorise)



(0,5)/(-5,-5)/(-3,3)/(-3,0)/(-4,-1)/(1,-3)/(0,-3)/(0,-3)/(-3,-1)/(0,-2)/(-6,0)/(-4,0)

(4,3)/(-1,-2)/(-3,0)/ cubeshape
(1,0)/ co
(6,-3)/(3,0)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(-2,1)/(-3,0)/ eo
(-4,0)/(0,-3)/(0,3)/(0,-3)/(0,3)/ cp
(1,-3)/(-1,-1)/(-5,1)/(-1,-1)/(3,1) ep

19 slices/16.81s = 1.13sps


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 10, 2022)

amazing skewb ao12

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-10
avg of 12: 4.43

Time List:
1. 3.68 U' L B U B' L B L U' 
2. 5.35 L' B' U' L' U B' U' R B' 
3. (2.21) L' B' U R B L R' L 
4. 3.60 B' L' U B R L B' L' 
5. 5.69 B' R U R' U L U' L 
6. (8.35) R B U' R U' L B' R' L' 
7. 4.30 L' R' U' L R L' R' B' R' B' 
8. 3.41 L R U' R L' U R' L' 
9. 4.64 R B' R L R U L' R U' 
10. 3.62 U R U B R U' L B' R' 
11. 4.25 B R U' L U B' R' L' R' U' 
12. 5.75 B R' B R' B' R' L' B R


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 11, 2022)

oh pb ao5 (keyboard)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-11
avg of 5: 25.49

Time List:
1. 27.28 F R D B L' F' U2 D R F R2 B U2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B' D2 R2 D2 
2. (28.43) L2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' F' R' U' L F L2 F2 D L' 
3. 25.13 R2 U R2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 L' D' U' F' R' U2 L D' L 
4. 24.06 U F' U2 R D2 L' U2 R D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R B' R U' B L2 U' F2 
5. (23.55) F2 R' D2 L B2 L2 R F2 L' U2 F2 U B' L' U F U2 R F'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 11, 2022)

buying $98 worth of cubes

Bell V2 Pyraminx
MGC Elite 2x2
MGC 6x6
MGC Square-1

I might also consider the WRM 4x4 soon, but I won't really need to practice 4x4 that much now


----------



## bulkocuber (Aug 11, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> buying $98 worth of cubes
> 
> Bell V2 Pyraminx
> MGC Elite 2x2
> ...


Why don't you buy them at Ziicube? You pay half as much (except for gen 4/5 stackmat timers ) so it's more convenient for big orders if you don't need premium set-ups or stuff like that.
Maybe you don't use it for some reason I don't know.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 12, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Why don't you buy them at Ziicube? You pay half as much (except for gen 4/5 stackmat timers ) so it's more convenient for big orders if you don't need premium set-ups or stuff like that.
> Maybe you don't use it for some reason I don't know.


i have been buying from cuberspace ever since i started cubing lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 12, 2022)

i wanna practice Square 1, it seems like a fun event


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 12, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> i wanna practice Square 1, it seems like a fun event


my ep is so TERRIBLE. I have to use like 3 and 4 adjadj algs, and with parity, it sums up to up to 15 seconds sometimes.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 12, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-12
avg of 12: 33.82

Time List:
1. 34.78 (-3,2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (2,-1)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (6,-2)/ (-5,0)/ 
2. 28.36 (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,2)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (-5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,-3)/ (2,0) 
3. 29.43 (-5,0)/ (0,6)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (4,-4)/ 
4. 32.78 (0,2)/ (6,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (-5,0)/ (-1,0)/ (1,0)/ (4,0) 
5. 42.03 (-2,0)/ (5,5)/ (4,1)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-4,0)/ 
6. (50.74) (1,0)/ (-4,2)/ (-5,4)/ (2,-4)/ (6,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (2,0)/ 
7. (27.16) (-5,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0)/ (2,0) 
8. 34.62 (0,5)/ (0,3)/ (-5,1)/ (3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-5,-3)/ 
9. 35.74 (-2,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (2,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (1,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (-4,0)/ 
10. 32.57 (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,3)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,-3)/ (2,0) 
11. 32.88 (0,-1)/ (-2,1)/ (-3,6)/ (5,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (2,0) 
12. 35.01 (-3,5)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-4,-4)/ (4,0)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-1)/ (-4,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/

squan ao12


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 12, 2022)

I did 55 squan solves and this was the best one

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-12
single: 23.89

Time List:
1. 23.89 (-5,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-5)/


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 12, 2022)

nice skewb single

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-12
single: 2.28

Time List:
1. 2.28 B' L B' U' B L' B' R U'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 13, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-13
avg of 5: 27.46

Time List:
1. (24.20) (-3,2)/ (-5,1)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (2,-5)/ (4,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (-4,0)/ 
2. 25.34 (6,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ (6,-2)/ (-2,-1)/ 
3. (33.36) (1,-3)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0)/ 
4. 26.28 (-5,0)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,-4) 
5. 30.77 (4,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (1,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-5)


squan pb ao5, and first sub-30! (i got 28.33, but rolled it to this)


----------



## SollsIsCool (Aug 13, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> I love 2x2


do you have a yt channel


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 13, 2022)

yes it is called 'NigelTheCuber'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 13, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> i have been buying from cuberspace ever since i started cubing lol


me too becos im singaporean. cuberspace delivers in like 2-5 days its very fast so I always buy from there instead of overseas stores


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 13, 2022)

congrats on the PB nigel i still have not gotten a sub 1 2x2 solve yet but i was very close when i got 1.01


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 13, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-13
single: 1.20

Time List:
1. 1.20 F' R' U2 R' F' U F U2 R'

lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 13, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-13
single: 1.74

Time List:
1. 1.74 R B' L' U L R' L U'

LOL.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 13, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> my ep is so TERRIBLE. I have to use like 3 and 4 adjadj algs, and with parity, it sums up to up to 15 seconds sometimes.


There are some easy EPs you can learn that are very helpful:
Opp parity
Adj/opp
O/opp
Z
H
H/H
Z/Z
Good U/U

Cube master has a video called "how to solve every EP intuitively" (or something like that)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 13, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> There are some easy EPs you can learn that are very helpful:
> Opp parity
> Adj/opp
> O/opp
> ...


i know all of them, apart from the last one. Idk parity slows me down so much (and recog)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 13, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-13
single: 0.78

Time List:
1. 0.78 U' F U2 R F' R' U' R' U'






lol


----------



## hyn (Aug 13, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> i know all of them, apart from the last one. Idk parity slows me down so much (and recog)


Do you do parity before CP?


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 13, 2022)

How do u film your solves


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 13, 2022)

hyn said:


> Do you do parity before CP?


during EP


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 13, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> How do u film your solves


tripod


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 13, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-13
avg of 12: 13.29

Time List:
1. 14.38 U' R2 B2 U R2 D F2 D2 R2 U' R B D U F' L' D B' L2 F' 
2. (16.92) L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 B2 U L B R' D2 L B2 L2 D B' D 
3. 14.61 D B U2 L2 U2 B U2 L2 B D2 F R2 L' U2 R' B D2 R' D L2 F 
4. 13.66 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 D' L' D2 B L R' F U2 L F2 D' 
5. 13.87 F U F2 U2 L2 R' D2 U2 B2 R D2 B2 D' L2 B F D' B' R2 
6. 10.75 U' D2 R U2 D' F L' U F2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 U L2 U D2 L2 B 
7. 14.25 L2 D' B2 D2 U R2 U' F2 U L2 F2 B D L' F' R B' U2 L' B2 U' 
8. 13.78 D' R2 L' U2 F2 U R B U' F2 U F2 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 U F2 U B 
9. 11.64 U' B L2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D B2 R B2 R2 F' D' B' L F' 
10. 12.66 L' U2 F2 R' D2 F2 R2 D2 R' U2 R2 B' L' F U2 R2 U' L' R2 
11. 13.25 L2 B' U' F R' D2 F2 B2 D' L2 F2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 B' R2 B U2 
12. (10.69) F2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 R' B' L2 R F D B U B2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 13, 2022)

lol if i ever win a comp i'll literally start crying


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 13, 2022)

nigel's next comp: 

winner of 2x2: nigel phang

nigel: *waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*

person at podium: okay lets give 2nd place first instead


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 13, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> nigel's next comp:
> 
> winner of 2x2: nigel phang
> 
> ...


*cries even harder*


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 13, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> nigel's next comp:
> 
> winner of 2x2: nigel phang
> 
> ...


off topic but winning avg might be 2.1 so lol


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 14, 2022)

what's your every event global average?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 14, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> what's your every event global average?


2x2: 3.2-3.5
3x3: 14-15
4x4: 1:10-1:15
5x5: 2:10-2:20
6x6: 6:00
7x7: 9:00
Pyra: 9
Skewb: 5.5
Squan: 34
Megaminx: 2:20
Clock:


Spoiler: lol



1:30


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 14, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> 2x2: 3.2-3.5
> 3x3: 14-15
> 4x4: 1:10-1:15
> 5x5: 2:10-2:20
> ...


yay we both r equal in 3x3 
for 4x4 too but i don't have anything 5x5-7x7 lol
can u inspect 1st pair on 3x3?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 14, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> yay we both r equal in 3x3
> for 4x4 too but i don't have anything 5x5-7x7 lol
> can u inspect 1st pair on 3x3?


no lol i only plan cross


----------



## Timona (Aug 14, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> no lol i only plan cross


Same


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 14, 2022)

yay me too


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 14, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-14
single: 8.05

Time List:
1. 8.05 B D' R2 U B R' F2 R B2 U R2 U L2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 F2

Guys holy what...


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 14, 2022)

alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





12 move xcross 3 free pairs 7 move oll PLL skip lmaooooo


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 14, 2022)

My pbs casually improving by over a second: 10.30 -> 9.29 -> 8.05


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 14, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-14
single: 9.62

Time List:
1. 9.62 U B' D2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 D F2 U' F2 L2 B2 F U' L U' L U'

yoooo pb6


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 15, 2022)

Spoiler: 2x2 session



Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-15
solves/total: 57/57

single
best: 1.52
worst: 6.68

mean of 3
current: 2.40 (σ = 0.70)
best: 2.40 (σ = 0.70)

avg of 5
current: 2.55 (σ = 0.28)
best: 2.55 (σ = 0.28)

avg of 12
current: 2.90 (σ = 0.55)
best: 2.78 (σ = 0.31)

avg of 25
current: 3.07 (σ = 0.54)
best: 3.03 (σ = 0.60)

avg of 50
current: 3.11 (σ = 0.65)
best: 3.11 (σ = 0.65)

Average: 3.11 (σ = 0.65)
Mean: 3.18

Time List:
1. 4.22 U F2 R F' R2 U' F' U2 F2 R'
2. 3.85 F2 R2 F U R2 U2 F2 R' U'
3. 2.97 R' F2 R' F2 R F2 U' R U'
4. 2.56 F U2 F' U2 F R2 U' F' U R2
5. 2.50 U R' F2 R' F2 U F' U F U
6. 2.98 F' R F R' F2 R' U' F' R2
7. 2.85 U' R' F2 U F' U F U2 R2 F'
8. 2.48 R' F' U2 R2 F U2 F' R F
9. 3.01 U2 F' R U2 F' U' R F R'
10. 3.00 U F R' F R' F R2 F R
11. 2.58 U' F2 U' F2 R' F' U2 R2 U'
12. 1.80 R U F2 R' U R U F R
13. 3.43 R U2 F' R F U' F R' F2
14. 3.38 F U2 F R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2
15. 2.43 F2 R' F2 U2 F U2 R2 U' R2
16. 3.98 F2 U' R F2 R2 U' F' R2 U
17. 3.25 F U2 F U2 F2 R2 F' U' R
18. 5.09 U2 R U R' F R2 U R' U
19. 2.25 U2 R' F' U' F R2 U R' U2
20. 2.42 U2 F' R U2 F' R' F U F' U2
21. 4.10 F2 R' F' U F2 R2 U' F' R2
22. 1.52 U2 R' F R F2 R2 F2 R' U
23. 6.68 F R' U2 R2 U' R' F2 R2 F'
24. 3.18 U2 F2 U' R F2 R2 U' F' R F'
25. 3.53 R2 U F' R' U' R F' U2 F'
26. 4.43 U' R F2 R U2 F U R F2
27. 2.69 R2 F' U2 F2 U' F' R U2 R2
28. 2.60 R' F U2 F R F U' F' U'
29. 2.90 F2 U R F' U2 F2 U' F U2 R
30. 4.93 R2 U F2 U R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U'
31. 2.55 F2 R2 U' F U' R U' R U2 R
32. 3.17 R2 U' F2 R F U' F' R2 U2
33. 2.37 F2 R2 U' F' U R' U F2 U
34. 2.65 F2 R2 U F2 U R U2 R2 F'
35. 3.28 F' U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F' U2
36. 3.50 F U F2 R2 U F' U' R F2
37. 2.61 F' R2 F U2 F' R F2 U2 R2
38. 2.16 R F U2 F U2 F U' R2 F2 U'
39. 3.36 R' F R2 F R F2 R U2 R
40. 4.00 F' U2 F' R2 F' R' F' U2 F'
41. 4.12 F2 R F U2 R2 F2 R' F R2 U2
42. 2.78 R2 U' R F2 R F R' U F
43. 3.30 R2 F' U' F2 U2 F' R F2 R'
44. 5.70 F R' U2 F2 R2 U' F R' U'
45. 3.46 R2 U2 R U2 R F' U F2 U'
46. 2.89 R2 F' U2 R F R2 F2 R2 F2
47. 3.00 U R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F R2
48. 3.28 R F2 U R U' R2 U2 F' R'
49. 3.87 U2 F' U F' U2 F' R2 U' F
50. 3.47 U R2 F R U2 F' U F' R'
51. 2.00 F U2 F' R F2 R' U2 R U2 R'
52. 3.92 U F' R U' F' U F' R F
53. 2.68 U2 R F' U2 R U F2 R' U2
54. 2.23 U' R U F' R2 U2 R' F' U2 R'
55. 2.85 F2 R U R U F' R F R2 F'
56. 2.75 R' U2 F' U2 R2 F R2 U' R2
57. 1.59 R2 F U F2 R' U' F' R2 U




Did a 2x2 session today


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 15, 2022)

congrats on the PB


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 15, 2022)

HA KAEDEN NOW YOULL NEVER BEAT ME


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 16, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-16
single: 5.93

Time List:
1. 5.93+ B' R B L B R' B' L r b' u


i'm so sad... i +2ed a pyra pb


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 16, 2022)

pyra pb ao5

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-16
avg of 5: 6.83

Time List:
1. 7.90 R' L' U L B' L B L' b' u 
2. 5.96 L U' R U R U L' U' l' u' 
3. 6.64 U' B U' B' U' R' U L' l r' b 
4. (10.89) L' B' R B R' B R L l' b' u 
5. (4.99) R' L B' R' B' L' R' U l' u'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 16, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-16
single: 3.76

Time List:
1. 3.76 U' R L B' L' R' U' L' l' r' b' u

bruh, new pb single for pyra.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 16, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> HA KAEDEN NOW YOULL NEVER BEAT ME


yet


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 18, 2022)

so my mgc square 1, mgc 2x2 and weilong pyra arrived! they are my new mains.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 18, 2022)

so you did not but the wrm 4x4?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 18, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> so you did not but the wrm 4x4?


I'll buy it at sg mini 2022 (if cubewerkz has a booth there)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 18, 2022)

Weekly comp squan PR average by *0.01*


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 18, 2022)

Today's pyra practice went quite well. I got new mo3, ao5, ao12 pbs!


mo3:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-18
mean of 3: 5.62

Time List:
1. 5.87 U L' U' L R' L' B R' l u' 
2. 5.18 B U B R U' R' L B b' 
3. 5.80 R' L' U R' U L' R' B' L' l' r' b

ao5:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-18
avg of 5: 6.51

Time List:
1. 7.85 U' L U R B R' B L' r' b' 
2. (14.12) L' R U B' L' U' B U l' r' b 
3. 5.87 U L' U' L R' L' B R' l u' 
4. (5.18) B U B R U' R' L B b' 
5. 5.80 R' L' U R' U L' R' B' L' l' r' b

ao12:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-18
avg of 12: 7.50

Time List:
1. 9.12 B L' R' U' R' U B' R' l r' b' u' 
2. (5.51) R' U' R' B L' B R' B' l' r b' u 
3. 7.46 R' B R' U R' B' U' R' b' 
4. (12.29) L B L U' R' U' L' U R' l r' b u 
5. 8.57 B L B' R U L U' B l' r' b' 
6. 5.97 R L B U L U' B' R' r b' 
7. 6.95 R B' R' L' U R B R l b' 
8. 7.69 B' R B' R' L' R' L' B b u 
9. 6.68 U' L B' U' B' L B' L r b 
10. 7.18 R' L R' U' L U L U l b' 
11. 9.02 U R L U' L R' U B l' u 
12. 6.33 U R' L R' B R' L' R b' u


Also my ao50 for pyra is 8.08, which means I'm quite close to sub-8!


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 18, 2022)

good job


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 18, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-18
avg of 12: 4.42

Time List:
1. 4.07 U R' L U' R L' B L' R' 
2. 5.52 B U L' R' U L U L' B' 
3. 5.68 U' R U R' L' U L U' L 
4. 4.02 U R' L R' L R' U' R 
5. 5.80 U R B' U R L' R L B 
6. 3.44 B U R U L' B' U L 
7. 3.93 U L B' L R B' R U L' 
8. (6.60) U' L R' B L' R' U R 
9. 3.54 L R L' R' L' B R U' 
10. 4.34 B R U L R' U R L' R' 
11. 3.88 U' R B' L U' B' R U' R 
12. (3.05) R' B' R B L U' R L' B'

new skewb pb ao12 by 0.01 lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 19, 2022)

Just timed myself stackmatting 2x2 sexy move, got low 0.3 times


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 19, 2022)

pyra: first sub-6 ao5, first sub-7 ao12:

ao5:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-19
avg of 5: 5.74

Time List:
1. (4.88) L' B' L' R L' B' R' B' r b' u
2. (9.85) L' B L B L U' B' L l r u
3. 6.53 L' R U R B' U B U' r'
4. 5.32 L' B L U' B' L' B U r' b'
5. 5.37 L' B U L U L' U' L b' u'

ao12:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-19
avg of 12: 6.76

Time List:
1. 4.75 B R' U B' R L R L' l r' b
2. 6.46 L R' B' L R' L' R B' r
3. 8.07 L' U' L' B R L R' U' b
4. 10.35 B L' U R' L U' R L' l b' u
5. 7.00 U B' L U' L R L' U r' u'
6. 5.71 R' B' L R' L' R' L R' l' r b u
7. 6.46 U' R' L U L' U L' U' l' b
8. 5.38 R L' R B' R B L' U' r' b'
9. (11.85) L' B L R U' B' U' R U' l' r u'
10. 6.17 L U' R' B U' L R' L R' u'
11. 7.24 L U B R' U' B L B' l b' u
12. (4.26) U L' R B' R L' R L' l' r b u'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 19, 2022)

When your PB is pi

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-19
single: 3.14

Time List:
1. 3.14 U L' U L U R' B' R r u


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 19, 2022)

Spoiler: Sub-8 Pyraminx ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-19
avg of 100: 7.92

Time List:
1. 9.29 U' L' U L' R U' R U' b' u 
2. 10.22 L U' L' U L' R' U' B' l r b' u' 
3. 7.17 L' B L B L U L U' l r b' u' 
4. 8.64 R' U L' U' B' L U' L r u' 
5. (4.82) U L B U' R' U R' B' l u 
6. 8.84 B' U' B L' B U' L U' r' b u 
7. 8.90 R B L R' U' R' L U' l' r b' u' 
8. 10.51 B' U' B L' U B L U l' 
9. 6.46 U' B U L' B' U B' U' r u' 
10. 8.89 U B' U B R' L U' R' r b' 
11. 7.82 L R B U B R B L r b' 
12. 9.25 L' B' U' R' L' U' R' L' r b' 
13. 7.18 U' B R U R' U R' L' l' r' u' 
14. 6.31 L' U' B L R B' U' R' l' r b u' 
15. 11.89 L' B' R' L U R L' R r' 
16. 8.06 U B' R' L B U' B R l' r' b 
17. 6.53 L' R' B L' B L' R' U l' b 
18. 8.15 R' U B U' B' R' U L' l b 
19. 7.22 L R B' L R' B R U b' u' 
20. 7.70 L' B' L U' B L R' L' u 
21. 7.11 B L' R U L' U B R' l r' b 
22. 7.18 L B U' L' B U L R B l' r b' u' 
23. 10.57 R U B' U' B' L' B' U r' u 
24. 9.32 B' U' L R U' R' B' L l' r b' 
25. (4.73) L' B' L B' R' L B R' b' 
26. 9.35 B U' B U' L R L' U l r b u 
27. 8.57 U' R L' R' B' L' B' L l b u' 
28. 9.82 L' U L R U' R B R l r' b' u 
29. (13.18) B R U' L' R' U B R' U' L' l r b 
30. 5.97 R' U L' U L U L' R' l' u 
31. 8.31 U' B' U R L B' U R' l r 
32. 9.03 U B R B U L' B U' l r' u 
33. 7.41 R U L' U L B' L R l u 
34. 7.72 B' U B' R' B' U B' R' l r u 
35. 8.49 R' B U' B R' L B' U l' r b' u 
36. 7.21 U' R B U' R' B R' B b u' 
37. (12.28) U R B' U' B' R' L' U' B r b' u' 
38. 7.22 R' U L' U L B R U l' r b u 
39. 6.56 U L U L U' R U' L U l r' b' 
40. 8.03 U' L' B' L' B R' L B r' b 
41. 9.10 L' U' R L U B' R U' L' l r u 
42. 11.57 B U L' U B' R' L B R l b 
43. 11.66 R' B' L' U B' R L' B l' r 
44. 5.83 B' R U' R' L' B' R U l' r' u' 
45. 5.78 B U B' U' R' B' R' U' r' 
46. 6.68 L' R' L U L B' L' R L' l r b 
47. 7.57 B' U L' R B' L R' B' l r' u 
48. (DNF(6.58)) L U R' U' R' U' B R' b' u' 
49. 8.42 R' U R L' B' R' L' B' l' r' b u' 
50. 5.82 U' L R' L' U' L R' L l r u' 
51. 7.65 R' U' B R' L' R L' R' l b u' 
52. (DNF(5.03)) R' B' L B R' L' B' L b u' 
53. (4.75) B R' U B' R L R L' l r' b 
54. 6.46 L R' B' L R' L' R B' r 
55. 8.07 L' U' L' B R L R' U' b 
56. 10.35 B L' U R' L U' R L' l b' u 
57. 7.00 U B' L U' L R L' U r' u' 
58. 5.71 R' B' L R' L' R' L R' l' r b u 
59. 6.46 U' R' L U L' U L' U' l' b 
60. 5.38 R L' R B' R B L' U' r' b' 
61. 11.85 L' B L R U' B' U' R U' l' r u' 
62. 6.17 L U' R' B U' L R' L R' u' 
63. 7.24 L U B R' U' B L B' l b' u 
64. (4.26) U L' R B' R L' R L' l' r b u' 
65. 9.07 B' R' U R' U L' R' U' l r b u' 
66. 7.56 U' L U' R' B L' R' L' l r' u 
67. 8.42 U R U L B' U' B' U b u 
68. 7.06 B L' B R' B' L' B R' l r' b' u' 
69. 8.43 B' U' R' B L R B' R' b u 
70. 5.41 B' U' R' L' U L' U' R' b' u 
71. 8.85 R' U B R' U' L B' R r b 
72. 9.82 R L' U' L U' R B L' R l' r' u 
73. 10.34 R L' R L' U B' R' B r' b' u' 
74. 6.18 U' R' L B' L' R' U' B l' r' b' 
75. 7.73 L' R' L' R L B' R' B l r u 
76. 8.39 B L U' L R L B' L' l' r' b' u 
77. 10.21 R L' B R L B U' R' l r' b' u 
78. 7.29 U B L R' L B' U R l' r' 
79. 7.36 R' L R B U' L' U R l b u' 
80. 8.68 B' L R L U' L' R L' l u 
81. (13.75) B' L' R L' U' B R' L l' r' b u' 
82. 5.99 R' L B' R' L R U L' b u' 
83. 7.18 R' B L' U B' R' L' U' l' r b u' 
84. 6.45 R U B' L R' L' R' B' l r' b' 
85. 7.72 L' U' B' U' L' R U' L' U' 
86. 6.60 L' U' R L' U L' R' U r' b' u 
87. 6.66 U' R' U' B' R U' B' U l' r' u' 
88. 7.82 U R U' B U' R B' U' l' u 
89. 8.05 L' U B' R' B L' U' R r' 
90. 7.01 B' U B L' R' U R' B' l' r u 
91. 7.27 U' B' U' B R L' B' U' l r' 
92. 6.61 B U' R' L U B U' R' l' b u 
93. 5.57 U' R' U L' R' L' R' L' l r' u' 
94. 6.44 R' B L' B' R' B' R' U l r' b' u' 
95. 9.11 U' L R L' R L U B l r' b' u' 
96. 6.19 B U R' U L U R' L l b 
97. 7.71 L' U' B' L' R' L U' R' u 
98. 9.34 U' L' R' U R B R' L' r u 
99. 8.96 L R' B U L' B' U L' R' l' r u 
100. (3.14) U L' U L U R' B' R r u


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 20, 2022)

So i do have a chance of PODIUMING in skewb and 2x2, but that's if I can cut my average by a bit


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 20, 2022)

At what competition? Singapore Mini??


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 20, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-20
single: 17.14

Time List:
1. 17.14 U' B2 D L2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 D R U L F L' B2 F L' D2

new OH PB, by 2.2 seconds omg

3.09 tps, 2h pb has 3.97 tps lmao how are they so close

recon:








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 20, 2022)

goals for comp

2x2 sub 3
3x3 sub 14
3oh sub 27
pyra sub 7
skewb sub 5


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Aug 20, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> At what competition? Singapore Mini??


im going there too, i really want to get to atleast 2 of these 3 finals:
pyra
skewb
2x2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 20, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> im going there too, i really want to get to atleast 2 of these 3 finals:
> pyra
> skewb
> 2x2


see you in those finals


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 21, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-21
avg of 5: 22.17

Time List:
1. (23.21) (-5,0)/ (0,6)/ (5,2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,-1)/ (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (1,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (-4,0) 
2. 21.50 (4,0)/ (0,3)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-2)/ (6,0) 
3. 23.13 (0,-1)/ (1,1)/ (0,3)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (6,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (4,0)/ (2,-2)/ (4,-1)/ 
4. 21.88 (4,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (3,-3)/ (6,-3)/ 
5. (20.39) (-5,0)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-3)


Absolutely amazing squan average, smashed previous pb by 5 seconds and the best solve in the average is literally better than the worst in the old pb. Also 5/5 no parity lmao


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 23, 2022)

i got a sub 4 SKEWB average in the weekly comp (3.78)

only .43 worse than 2x2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 25, 2022)

sub-5 skewb ao100!!!!



Spoiler: Skewb ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-25
avg of 100: 4.98

Time List:
1. 3.49 U B U L R L' U L B L
2. 4.13 R' B U' R B L U' B
3. 4.75 B' U' R' B' U R' L B' U'
4. 4.53 L' B' L B U' B' L B' U'
5. 4.78 B U' B U' B' R' L' B
6. 3.86 B' R B L' R' B U B'
7. 5.96 B' R' B' L B' R' B U' L
8. (3.10) R B' L B' L U' L B' R'
9. 5.87 U L' R B' U L U' R'
10. 5.05 R' U' B' L' U' R B' L U
11. (8.56) L' R' U B' L' B' L' U L'
12. 6.71 U B R' B' U L R B'
13. 5.14 B' R' U R' U L' B' R' L'
14. 3.35 B R' U' L' R' L R B'
15. 6.07 B L' B U' L' U' L' B'
16. 4.50 B' L' U' B U R' U' R
17. 5.02 L' U B' R U' B R U L'
18. 3.59 U' L B' L U' L' B' U
19. 5.71 L R B' R' U' L R' B
20. 5.50 L' R' B U' L R' L R' L
21. 3.12 L R L' B' R U' B' R'
22. 5.99 R U' L' U' L' R' U' B' L'
23. 4.96 L B' R' B' U' B R' U'
24. 4.46 B U' L B' U' R' B' U' R'
25. 3.96 L B' U' R' U' R U' L U
26. 7.06 L R' B' R U L' U L R'
27. 3.46 R' U' B R' U B R' B U'
28. 7.41 B' U' L' R' U' B R B' L
29. 3.65 U L' R' B U L' B R'
30. 4.88 U' R' L R U L' R' U' L'
31. 5.29 B' L' B' L B U' R' U
32. 4.21 B L' B U' R B' L' U
33. 3.57 R U' B R U' R U' R L'
34. 4.20 U' R U' L' B L' U B' R' U'
35. 7.12 R U' B' L' B' U' B' U' B'
36. 5.69 L B' L' R L U' L' B
37. (7.95) U' B R' L' U B R B L
38. 3.61 L' U R' L U' B' U R' B L'
39. 6.96 B' R' U' L' B R L' R B
40. 3.82 B R U' R' L' U L' U L'
41. 3.13 B U L U R' B' L' U'
42. 4.21 R U' R' B R' B' U L' R
43. 5.10 L U L' B' R' B' U L
44. 4.83 L U' L' B' L B R U' L'
45. 3.78 L' U L' R U L U L'
46. (7.90) B U' R B' L' R B R L'
47. 4.18 L U R U R L U L R
48. 4.66 L B R U L' B' U' L' U
49. 4.68 B' L' B L' R L B U'
50. 5.43 U' L R' B R U B' L' B
51. 6.02 R' U R U B' L' B R' B'
52. 4.02 L B' U' R' U' R L R B'
53. 7.75 U L B' R' B U R' L B'
54. 4.83 B' L B R U R' L R' U'
55. 6.28 U L' U L' U L' R' B R
56. 5.11 R L' U' R B' R' U' B' R'
57. 4.28 U B R U L' B L B U
58. (2.53) B' U' R' L U B R' L
59. 4.34 U R L R L' U L U' L
60. 5.29 L R' B' U B' U L' U'
61. 4.52 R B' R' L B L' B R'
62. 4.75 B U' B R U' B U' R L'
63. (2.90) B R U L R U' R L' U'
64. 4.30 B' L' U R L U L U'
65. 5.48 R B' U' L' R' L U B'
66. 4.38 U' R U' B R' L' U R'
67. (7.86) L R' B' U L' R B' L
68. 7.08 L B' L B U R L' U' B
69. 4.69 L R U' R B R B L' B'
70. 3.32 R B U' L' U' L' B' R'
71. 3.32 B' L U B' U B' L R U'
72. 6.44 R' L' R B' L B' R' L B
73. 4.18 B' U L R' L R' U' L
74. 7.12 L' B U L R' U R' L
75. 7.42 L B U' R' L' B U' L U'
76. 4.92 U' L' B' U' B' L R U' L'
77. 4.84 U' R' B' U' L R' B U L'
78. 6.21 B U R U' B' U R L R'
79. 3.89 U' L B' R B' L' U R' L
80. 5.83 L' R' L U' L R' L R B'
81. 5.96 B' U' L' U' B' R L R'
82. (2.37) U B L' R L' U' L' U
83. 5.18 B' U' L' U R L' R L R
84. 3.37 R L' R' L' U B' R U R'
85. (8.01) L' R' B' L' U L' B R
86. 4.21 L' B U' B' U' R L B'
87. 6.96 R U' B R B U' B U'
88. 3.40 L R B' R U R U' L'
89. 4.38 U B' L B' L' U' L U'
90. 5.28 R' L U' R' B R B U'
91. 5.52 U' L' B' U R' B U' R U
92. 6.79 R' L' U' R U L U' B' U
93. 3.18 L U' B' R U R U' R'
94. 5.39 L' R L R L B U' R U'
95. (3.10) U' L R U B R' U R'
96. 5.68 R B U' R' U R' U' R B'
97. 5.45 L' R L' B R' L' R' B'
98. 4.57 L B' L U L U' R U
99. 4.30 L' B R L U' L B' L
100. 6.46 B' L' B' R L' B L R' U


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 26, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-26
single: 9.65

Time List:
1. 9.65 R F U L2 U' R B U B' D2 F D2 B' L2 F U2 L2 U2 L2

Another sub-10, my 8th so far. Made an xcross on this one


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 26, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> my 8th son


Dang, I don't even have a wife


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 26, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Dang, I don't even have a wife


Imsinglesoom
I think we found the new catfishing name


NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-26
> single: 9.65
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Nice, looks like you're approaching 10 sub-10s!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 26, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Dang, I don't even have a wife


Same


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 26, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-26
avg of 5: 11.58

Time List:
1. 11.47 B2 R U R' U2 R F R' B' R2 L' B2 R U2 L B2 L F2 B2 U2 
2. 12.17 U2 F B2 L U' F' D' R2 B F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R D2 L2 B2 R U2 D2 
3. (10.70) R F U R2 D R2 D2 F2 U R2 D L2 R2 B R B D' B' U' B' 
4. 11.10 B2 L' B2 R' F2 D2 L2 F2 R U2 F2 D R F D' F U2 B' D2 R2 
5. (16.07) R' B D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 U' F2 L U2 B2 D' F L' B'

PB ao5


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 26, 2022)

I like the consistency from 1 to 4 and I wasn't even solving too well in that session (i was averaging 15-16)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 27, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-27
avg of 5: 1.98

Time List:
1. (3.20) U R' U' F2 R F2 R F R' 
2. 1.89 U F' U R U R' F2 U' R 
3. 2.15 U R F' U2 F' U R U' R 
4. 1.90 U R' U F2 R U' F2 R2 U' 
5. (1.79) U2 F' U2 F U' F2 U F2 U'

Will make recons on this


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 27, 2022)

1. U R' U' F2 R F2 R F R' (3.20)

y' x //inspection
F' R F' //face
U2 F2 R U R' U2 R U R' U' F //eg-1

full solution: y' x F' R F' U2 F2 R U R' U2 R U R' U' F (4.37tps)

2. U F' U R U R' F2 U' R (1.89)

x2 y //inspection
R' U (R2) //face
(R) U R' U' R' F R F' R U R' U R U2 R' //cll

full solution: x2 y R' U R' U R' U' R' F R F' R U R' U R U2 R' (8.99tps)

3. U R F' U2 F' U R U' R (2.15)

x2 y //inspection
R2 U' R2 //layer
U R' U R U' R2 F R F' R U R' U' R //cll

full solution: R2 U' R2 U R' U R U' R2 F R F' R U R' U' R (7.90tps)

4. R' U F2 R U' F2 R2 U' (1.90)

y' //inspection
F R2 U' R2 //layer
U' F R U R' U' F' U' //cll

full solution: F R2 U' R2 U' F R U R' U' F' U' (6.31tps)

5. U2 F' U2 F U' F2 U F2 U' (1.79)

x2 y' //inspection
(R) //layer
(R') U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R2 U //cll

full solution: U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R2 U (6.14tps)


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 27, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> x2 y //inspection
> R' U (R2) //face
> (R) U R' U' R' F R F' R U R' U R U2 R' //cll


You can predict three mover face CLL in inspection? I can't even do it yet lol (maybe 20 sec)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 27, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> You can predict three mover face CLL in inspection? I can't even do it yet lol (maybe 20 sec)


It was an easy 3 mover lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 27, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-27
avg of 12: 13.03

Time List:
1. 11.41 U B' R' F D' R2 F B R B2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 
2. 11.25 U' L' F2 B2 D' B R D2 F' U2 D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B L2 B D F 
3. 13.67 L2 D2 L B D R2 B' U2 B D L2 B2 D L2 U F2 U' F2 D' 
4. 15.12 B' R2 L' B U F R' B U F B L2 F L2 U2 D2 B U2 L2 F2 
5. 12.79 D2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L D2 B' U' L2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 B 
6. 12.46 D R B R2 U2 R2 B D2 B R2 B D2 B2 D' F' L2 R' D' B' F 
7. 16.03 F2 U2 L U' L2 B' D2 R' L2 D' F2 B2 U' R2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 
8. 12.73 L2 B2 R D2 R D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R' F L' U B L R2 U F 
9. 12.61 B D' R L' D B2 D2 B L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L F2 B2 
10. 12.27 F' R U2 R2 F' R2 U2 B2 F2 U2 F L2 F' R' U B' F' U R2 D2 F 
11. (10.96) R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 U' B R U' L D' R2 B' U F' D 
12. (16.85) R' F' D' F' R B U' R2 B' R2 U2 F D2 B U2 B2 D2 F R2 U

3x3 PB ao12. SO MANY 12s


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 27, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-27
avg of 5: 3.36

Time List:
1. 3.25 U' B' L R' B' R L B' 
2. (2.61) L R' U' R' U' R' U B' 
3. 3.68 B' R U R U R B' R 
4. (6.01) U' R B' R U' R' B R' B' 
5. 3.15 R B' R' L' R' B' L B'

Getting closer to the 3.23 that I got over a month ago


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 27, 2022)

This was so close to sub-2

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-27
single: 2:02.79

Time List:
1. 2:02.79 R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 27, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-27
single: 1:54.85

Time List:
1. 1:54.85 R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U


Nevermind I got my sub -2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 27, 2022)

__





Johor Big Cube Challenge 2022 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org





Might wanna go. Registeration closes in 4 days


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 27, 2022)

This is the 3.36 ao5, with another nice single I got


----------



## Timona (Aug 27, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> This is the 3.36 ao5, with another nice single I got


Guy, ur so good at Skewb, wtf


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 28, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-28
avg of 12: 2.50

Time List:
1. (1.44) R2 F' U' R F' U' R U R' 
2. (3.50) R' F2 U2 R F' U' F U' F' 
3. 1.55 F' U R U' F R F' U R 
4. 2.91 F2 R U F2 U R' F R' F2 
5. 2.37 U' F R2 F' R U F U' F' 
6. 2.28 R' F R' F2 U' R F R' U' 
7. 2.78 F2 U R2 U' R U2 F' R' F 
8. 2.53 R' F R U2 R F2 R U R' 
9. 3.16 F' R F2 U2 R F' R' U R2 
10. 2.75 R2 F' R' F U2 F R2 F U' F2 
11. 2.32 U F U' R2 U2 F2 R' U F2 
12. 2.39 F2 R2 U' F R F' R2 F U

2x2 pb ao12


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 28, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-28
> avg of 12: 2.50
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Only 2 solves above 3 seconds lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 28, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-28
avg of 5: 2.15

Time List:
1. 1.37 U F R2 F2 R' U2 R U2 R' 
2. (1.36) R F2 U2 R U R' U F2 U' 
3. (3.27) R' F U' R2 U' R U2 R' U2 
4. 2.56 R2 U' R' F U2 F U F R2 U' 
5. 2.53 R U2 F U2 F U2 F' U' R

My best counting time (1.37)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 28, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-28
avg of 12: 4.05

Time List:
1. 4.04 U L B' L R' B' U R' B' 
2. (2.35) B L' U L' B' U' R' B' L 
3. 3.89 U' L U L B' R L' B L' 
4. (DNF) U' R' B L' R' L U' L' B' 
5. 5.22 R' U R L' U' B' R L 
6. 4.18 L R' B' U L' R' B' L' 
7. 3.60 R' B L U' R' U' L B' 
8. 3.04 L B R U R' L R B R' 
9. 4.08 B' L' B' R L' U R U L' 
10. 2.97 R L B' R' L U L U' B 
11. 3.97 B R' L' B L U R' B' U' 
12. 5.52 U' B' R B R' U R' U' L'

PB skewb ao12! (4.02 without DNF)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 28, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-28
avg of 12: 2.46

Time List:
1. 3.04 U2 R' U2 R F2 U' R' U' R 
2. 2.69 U' R2 F U2 R' F' R F' R2 
3. 2.25 U2 R' U' F' U F U2 R' U' 
4. 2.39 R' F U' F2 R' F' R2 F2 U2 
5. (1.71) F2 R2 F' R F2 U F2 U R' 
6. 1.82 F' U2 R2 U F R2 U R2 U 
7. 2.41 U F' U F R U2 R2 F U' 
8. 2.35 U' R F U' F U' R F2 R' 
9. 2.81 U F' U F' R F' U' F R2 
10. (5.68) R2 F R' F2 R F U2 R U2 
11. 2.85 U' F' U' F R2 F' R F2 R2 U' 
12. 2.00 U2 R' F U2 R U' F U2 R'


SUB 2.5 AO12


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 28, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-28
avg of 5: 4.33

Time List:
1. 4.88 L' U B R' B' U L R r 
2. 3.35 U B' L U B U B' U b' u 
3. (6.29) R' B' U' R' B' L B R r b' u 
4. 4.77 L' U L U' L R' L R' L' b u 
5. (3.31) L' B' L B' U' L U L' r' b'



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-28
avg of 12: 5.39

Time List:
1. 5.89 U R' U' L' R U' L B l r b 
2. 6.10 U L R U' B' L' U B U' r' u 
3. 4.88 L' U B R' B' U L R r 
4. 3.35 U B' L U B U B' U b' u 
5. 6.29 R' B' U' R' B' L B R r b' u 
6. 4.77 L' U L U' L R' L R' L' b u 
7. (3.31) L' B' L B' U' L U L' r' b' 
8. 5.25 U' B' U R' U' R' U L' b 
9. (9.81) B L' U B' U L R L l' r b u 
10. 5.34 B U R B L B R' U l r' b' 
11. 6.80 U R L' R U B U R' l r b 
12. 5.25 R' L R B R' L' R' U' l' r' b u'

New pyra PB ao5 and ao12!

I beat my previous pbs by over 0.7 seconds lmao


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 29, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-29
single: 10.18

Time List:
1. 10.18 L2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 U' R2 D2 B2 L' R B' R' B2 R D2 R F

Sub-10 fail, I locked up terribly on PLL. F2L was great tho


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 30, 2022)

14.71 3x3 pr avg in weekly is FINALLY broken! (I got 14.46)

Times: (16.48), 14.73, 13.45, 15.19, (12.49)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 1, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-01
single: 52.26

Time List:
1. 52.26 F2 L2 F' D2 F2 L2 U2 F L2 B L2 U2 L' B2 R' U B D2 R F2 R' Uw2 L2 Fw2 D' R2 F U Rw2 L2 D' Rw2 B Rw' R' Fw2 U2 B Uw Fw' R2 B L Uw D F'


just found the scram for my first sub 1 long ago


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 1, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-01
single: 11.06

Time List:
1. 11.06+ B2 L2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 L2 F D2 F' L2 U R D R' D2 F D' U


i'm crying so hard rn


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 1, 2022)

i reconned the 52.26









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 2, 2022)

I'm going to do an ao12 for all of tommorow's events


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 2, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> I'm going to do an ao12 for all of tommorow's events


i did 30 minutes for each event


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 2, 2022)

Spoiler: 2x2: 3.05



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-02
avg of 12: 3.05

Time List:
1. 2.78 F' U F R' U R U' R' F2
2. 2.84 U2 F' U2 F R' F U' F R
3. 3.24 R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 F2 U' F2
4. (2.45) F2 R2 U R F2 U F' R' U
5. 2.80 R' U2 R' U2 F U2 F' U' R F'
6. (5.11+) R' F R' F2 R' U R2 U F2
7. 2.81 R' U' R' U2 F2 U' F' U' F'
8. 3.82 U R F U R2 U F2 U F2
9. 3.18 U2 F2 U F2 R2 F' R2 U' F
10. 3.53 U2 F' R2 F U' R U2 F2 R2 F'
11. 2.64 U2 F2 U R' F' U F' U F
12. 2.84 F2 R' U' R' U R' F' U F2 R'

decent, but not great.





Spoiler: 3x3: 14.16



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-02
avg of 12: 14.16

Time List:
1. 15.31 B' D2 F' D2 F' R2 B L2 F' U2 B2 D L D' B2 D U' L R2
2. (16.14) D2 B' D F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U' B2 F' L' D2 L B D' R'
3. (10.57) R' U' L U B L F U' D F L2 D2 F2 B D2 R2 B' R2 F R2
4. 13.01 F R2 D L2 R2 U B2 L2 D' B' R' U B' F2 L B' F2 U'
5. 13.72 B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 D' R2 U2 L2 F L B' U B2 U' B' D' R
6. 14.17 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 D F2 U' B' D2 R D' L' U R2 F' U
7. 13.75 D2 B R2 U2 L2 F R2 F D2 B' F' L B R D' U' R' U R2 D2
8. 12.18 B2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B' L' U2 F' U' F' L' D' L
9. 13.09 U' F' B2 D' F2 L2 D2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 F L B L2 R' D F D U
10. 15.83 B' D U2 R2 F L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 F' R U' F2 U F' U'
11. 14.57 D U2 L2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R' F L U' L2 D2 R F D U2
12. 15.92 F' R U R2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 B' F2 U2 L2 B L D F2 D L' U L'

This was nice, nearly sub-14





Spoiler: Skewb: 4.52



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-02
avg of 12: 4.52

Time List:
1. 4.25 B' L' B L' R' L B U B' U'
2. (3.93) B U' L R' B' R U B'
3. 4.60 U R' L B U R' L B
4. 4.64 R U B L B' U' R' U' B'
5. 4.35 R' B' U' B L U' B' U' R'
6. (5.87) U L' R B' L U' L' B'
7. 4.43 U' L R U' B' L R' U'
8. 4.26 L R L B' U' L' R B L'
9. 4.76 L U L' B' L' R' U' B U
10. 4.08 B' L U B R' U R L' U'
11. 4.35 L R B U' R' U' B U'
12. 5.52 R L' R L B' U' L U' B'

nice, only 2 solves above 5 seconds.





Spoiler: Pyra: 7.40



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-02
avg of 12: 7.40

Time List:
1. 8.56 B' L B' R L' B U' R' B' l' r b' u'
2. 5.74 B' L' R' B' L' B L' R l' r b'
3. (10.56) B' L' U R L' B' L' U l r' b u
4. 6.50 U L' B R L B' R' L l b' u'
5. 6.74 B' L' U' R U' L' U R' l' r
6. 7.96 U' B U' L' R' L' B' R' r b u'
7. 6.84 L B R B L' B' U B l r' b u
8. 7.32 L R U' R U' R B L
9. 8.39 L' R B L' U' R' B' R' l' b
10. (4.96) R' U R L' R' U L U r' u
11. 8.30 L U L B' U L R' B L' l' r b u'
12. 7.63 B' L U R' B L U' L l r b' u'

Not that good, but I'll take it





Spoiler: OH: 28.53



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-02
avg of 12: 28.53

Time List:
1. (35.95) B' F2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 U' R' D2 U' B F2 D' U L' F'
2. 31.96 U2 L' B2 R2 U2 R' U2 L U2 R' B2 R2 U' R' B L2 D' F2 R' D R2
3. 31.26 L' B L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B F2 U2 F U2 D R B2 R' F R' B R2
4. 30.20 L2 D' R' F' L U' F' D2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 B U2
5. 31.50 U2 B L2 D2 F' U2 B' F' U2 L2 F2 L' U L2 R' B L B2 D' L' U'
6. 26.54 L U2 R2 F2 L' U2 R2 F2 U2 L' F2 R2 D' B F' D' B U2 R' D
7. (18.51[LL Skip]) U2 B' L2 F' B2 D' R2 B F2 L2 F2 U2 D2 R D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R
8. 24.02 U L' F2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 F2 B U' R2 B' F R2 D'
9. 31.43 D2 L2 D F2 D2 U' R2 F2 U F2 B' L F R F' D B2 R2 F2 U'
10. 28.42[OOPS Method lol] F2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 R U R2 U' F2 R' B' D2 L R'
11. 27.40 U' L2 U B2 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 U R' B U' L2 D' R' B'
12. 22.56 D B U2 F' D' R2 B L F' L D2 R' U2 D2 B2 L F2 R' B2 U2

amazing 18.51 ll skip LOL


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 2, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-02
single: 18.51

Time List:
1. 18.51 U2 B' L2 F' B2 D' R2 B F2 L2 F2 U2 D2 R D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R

A LAST LAYER SKIP???


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 2, 2022)

i changed the title of the thread cause that's what i plan to do after comp


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 2, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-02
single: 2.59

Time List:
1. 2.59 B' R B' R U' R' B' R' r b

Pyraminx PB single! (9 moves)


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 2, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-02
> single: 2.59
> 
> Time List:
> ...


wow we got pyraminx PB on the same day lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 2, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> wow we got pyraminx PB on the same day lol


Nice!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 2, 2022)

stackmatted 4-flip on pyra and got 1.06 okish


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 2, 2022)

Ok, so today's the comp. I will be posting the updates here.


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 3, 2022)

Good luck! Hope you meet your goals.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 3, 2022)

3x3 round 1. Pretty bad


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 3, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> 3x3 round 1. Pretty bad


Same happened with me last comp, i got a 16.16 average on 3x3


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 3, 2022)

2x2. 3.10 ao5, but I misonelooked the last solve. Could have been the best solve, but decent avg lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 3, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> 2x2. 3.10 ao5, but I misonelooked the last solve. Could have been the best solve, but decent avg lol


This is PR btw


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 3, 2022)

nigel, do you think I can get sub-3 with eg-1 without learning how to one-look?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 3, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> nigel, do you think I can get sub-3 with eg-1 without learning how to one-look?


yes


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 3, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> yes


can you DM me some tips?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 3, 2022)

damn u got 2nd in 2x2 wth


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 3, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> can you DM me some tips?


Ok


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 3, 2022)

Damn DNF... The G2 Timer didnt even start lmao

Nice 4.46 single, average was nice too! (6.43)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 3, 2022)

30.63 PR OH average!

28.63, (32.64), 30.66, 32.61, (27.30)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 3, 2022)

4.27 Skewb Average!

4.58, 4.09, 4.15, (3.59), (5.43)

lol everyone started cheering after the 3.59

The 3rd solve was a sub 4 fail, I stopped the timer late (could have been 3.7x) but idc


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 3, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> 4.27 Skewb Average!
> 
> 4.58, 4.09, 4.15, (3.59), (5.43)
> 
> ...


Damn, you can legit get skewb NR.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 3, 2022)

bruh i won


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 3, 2022)

there is still finals tho


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 3, 2022)

I'm second in 2x2 finals. Podiumed


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 3, 2022)

damn skewb finals. 0.08 of podium


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 3, 2022)

Comp is over! Here are my new PRs

2x2
Single: 1.85, Avg: 2.42

3x3
Single: 14.47, Avg: 16.19

4x4
Single: 1:18.60, Avg: -

5x5
Single: 1:52.95, Avg: 2:09.01

6x6
Single: 6:28.33, Avg: -

Skewb
Single: 3.59, Avg: 4.27

Pyra
Single: 4.46, Avg: 6.43

3oh
Single: 25.87, Avg: 30.66

Sq1:
Single: 29.24, Avg: -

FMC:
Single: 42, Avg: 44.33


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 3, 2022)

Im so happy about podium, lmao


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 3, 2022)

bro did u see my 2.88 skewb single in finals? also my 1.6 in 2x2? also good job on podium!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 4, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> bro did u see my 2.88 skewb single in finals? also my 1.6 in 2x2? also good job on podium!


huh what did you do on that skewb scram i got a 4.56 lmao


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 4, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> huh what did you do on that skewb scram i got a 4.56 lmao


i did a layer (i forgot what colour lol) and got a u perm


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 4, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> i did a layer (i forgot what colour lol) and got a u perm


bruh i missed it lmao


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 4, 2022)

nigel podiumed and i told him that he might get a megaminx as a prize. He was like NONONO I DONT WANT MEGAMINX I WILL REJECT IT.




he actually got one


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 4, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> huh what did you do on that skewb scram i got a 4.56 lmao


Pretty sure there are different sets of scrambles in a competition, I think you guys would be grouped by your last names. Dunno if you're in the same group so the scrambles might be different.


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 4, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Pretty sure there are different sets of scrambles in a competition, I think you guys would be grouped by your last names. Dunno if you're in the same group so the scrambles might be different.


nah the layer i did was not rlly that obvious idk why i did that layer lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 4, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Pretty sure there are different sets of scrambles in a competition, I think you guys would be grouped by your last names. Dunno if you're in the same group so the scrambles might be different.


It was in finals so everyone got the same scrams


Triangles_are_cubers said:


> nah the layer i did was not rlly that obvious idk why i did that layer lol


 I did a 5 mover on white which is some specific layer case alg I learnt


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 4, 2022)

I will make a breakdown on my 2.42 2x2 average when the scrams are on WCA


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 4, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> It was in finals so everyone got the same scrams
> 
> I did a 5 mover on white which is some specific layer case alg I learnt


theres layer algs? idk that those existed, i just do my layers intuitively lol. is there an alg sheet?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 4, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> theres layer algs? idk that those existed, i just do my layers intuitively lol. is there an alg sheet?


I play around with my skewb and find those


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 4, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> I play around with my skewb and find those


It was like a U oll case on 3x3 and i did R' r R' r' R' (hold layer on left)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 4, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> nigel podiumed and i told him that he might get a megaminx as a prize. He was like NONONO I DONT WANT MEGAMINX I WILL REJECT IT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I confirm this


----------



## Timona (Sep 4, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> It was like a U oll case on 3x3 and i did R' r R' r' R' (hold layer on left)


Till this day, Skewb notation scares me


----------



## Timona (Sep 4, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> theres layer algs? idk that those existed, i just do my layers intuitively lol. is there an alg sheet?


Cuberoot has some, maybe thats where Nigel got the alg from









Skewb FL - CubeRoot


Skewb FL.pdfDownload Skewb FL.docxDownload




www.cuberoot.me


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 4, 2022)

Timona said:


> Cuberoot has some, maybe thats where Nigel got the alg from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I found it by myself


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 4, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-04
single: 9.88

Time List:
1. 9.88 D2 F' U2 L' F R2 D' L' B2 R' F2 R U2 F2 L' U2 F2 L' B'

bruh what is this


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 4, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-04
single: DNF

Time List:
1. DNF(1:59.59) R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

Dnfed a sub-2 smh (I did the wrong CP)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 4, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-04
single: 1:55.73

Time List:
1. 1:55.73 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

Ignore that lmao


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 4, 2022)

Ok, here is a drawn out 'essay' about the comp.

3x3 round 1:
I forgor  to warm up and the venue was very cold lmao. i was chatting with @Kaedenthecuber before the round.

Solve 1, 14.58: ok
Solve 2, 20.52: would have been a 17 if the timer stopped when i first touched it. Lol g2 timers
Solve 3, 14.47: ok
Solve 4, 17.90: i did keyhole f2l a lot but had bad cases lmao
Solve 5, 16.08: just bad solve lol

Ended up being a 16.19 meaning no round 2 for me 


2x2 round 1:
I got my PR avg on 3.10. I did warm up this time and I did better than 3x3 tbh.

Solve 1-4 (3.19, 3.02, 3.09, 2.59): ok. On solve 3 I locked up a bit on auf costing me a sub 3 but I don't really care
Solve 5, 3.86: could have been my best solve but i misonelooked a 2 move eg-2 face.

Pyra round 1:
I started with a decent 5.94, but dnfed the second solve because the timer didn't start. then, I got a 7.55 (which was counting  ). then, I got a 5.81 which would have been the best solve until on my last attempt, I got a sub-5: a 4.46!!! It ended up being a 6.43 average which is kind of decent.

3oh round 1:
I beat my PR average of 31.39 by 0.76 seconds- with a time of 30.63 seconds. I don't really wanna go into details of the solves, but here are the times:
28.63, (32.64), 30.66, 32.61, (27.30)

Skewb round 1:
I got first . everyone was cheering at my 3.59 single
The 3rd solve (4.15) should have been a high 3 but for the same reason as the 20.52 on 3x3, i missed the sub 4

2x2 Finals:
Ok, this was the highlight of the comp. I got a beautiful 2.42 average which placed me 2nd in the comp and 5th in singapore.   

Solve 1, 2.40: This was a well executed solve with no lockups etc. Couldn't have asked for anything better
Solve 2, 2.04: I cannot exactly remember my solution, but from the video it looks like a one-look solve. Had a bunch of lockups which may or may not have cost me a sub-2 but I will take this lol.
Solve 3, 2.81: This was a well executed solve with no lockups etc. Couldn't have asked for anything better
Solve 4, 3.65: This was just a bad solve. I could have done an 3 move anti-cll one-look, but decided to do CLL instead and paused on recog.
Solve 5, 2.00: The scramble was funny, with a side solved so I went straight into the anti-cll. I could have got a sub-2 (and should have), but I had to safety this so that I don't +2 and get a counting 3.65

Pyra Finals:
This was bad. I started off with a 9, then an 8, then 2 sub-6 solves and ended with an absolutely terrible 12 counting the 9. Average was 7.83 placing me last in the round.

Skewb Finals:
I started off badly with a 7.04 but recovered with a 4.68, 3.95 and 4.56. I needed a 5.81 on the last solve to podium but guess things weren't meant to be and I got a 6.07, placing me 0.08 off podium.

Several people got sub-3s on the fourth solve and when I asked them about it they said it was a few moves into a u perm. If I saw that and did it, I could have got my best solve and a 4.90 average placing me second. Why must this happen on my main event??? There's always next time though.

And during the awards ceremony, because I got 2nd in 2x2, I got a prize.


Spoiler: The prize



A megaminx, which is an event that I do not even practice lol. Still, nice cube.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 4, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-05
avg of 5: 2:01.33

Time List:
1. 1:55.68 R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

2. 2:09.83 R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

3. (1:52.54) R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

4. 1:58.47 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

5. (2:10.07) R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U



Glad to finally break mega pb average from over 4 months ago. 

Also 1:59.35 pb mo3 from solves 1 to 3

Time to get that 1:45.88 single now!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 5, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-05
single: 7:27.49

Time List:
1. 7:27.49 3Uw2 R2 Bw2 3Lw 3Fw2 L2 F 3Fw' Rw2 3Bw2 Uw2 3Bw' B Fw2 L2 3Uw2 R' Fw' 3Bw L U2 R' Fw2 L 3Fw Bw' Dw' 3Lw2 3Rw2 U 3Dw 3Fw Bw2 Uw2 Rw D Lw' 3Uw2 Rw' 3Lw Dw 3Bw2 3Uw' U' 3Fw Bw2 3Bw D2 3Bw2 D 3Rw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' 3Lw Fw2 3Bw' 3Uw' 3Dw Bw' Lw' Dw 3Uw2 Fw 3Dw' Uw F2 Bw' Rw2 3Lw Fw2 3Uw 3Lw Lw 3Fw2 Fw R 3Lw2 3Bw2 B L F' R' U 3Rw' F 3Lw' 3Dw Lw U' Rw2 L2 3Dw' R2 Fw' 3Bw2 Bw Dw' 3Fw Fw2

First sub-8 7x7 solve! Also a sub 7:30 too lol

Using my new Aofu WRM cube that I absolutely love, might get me into 7x7.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 5, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-05
mean of 3: 7:58.98

Time List:
1. 7:27.49 3Uw2 R2 Bw2 3Lw 3Fw2 L2 F 3Fw' Rw2 3Bw2 Uw2 3Bw' B Fw2 L2 3Uw2 R' Fw' 3Bw L U2 R' Fw2 L 3Fw Bw' Dw' 3Lw2 3Rw2 U 3Dw 3Fw Bw2 Uw2 Rw D Lw' 3Uw2 Rw' 3Lw Dw 3Bw2 3Uw' U' 3Fw Bw2 3Bw D2 3Bw2 D 3Rw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' 3Lw Fw2 3Bw' 3Uw' 3Dw Bw' Lw' Dw 3Uw2 Fw 3Dw' Uw F2 Bw' Rw2 3Lw Fw2 3Uw 3Lw Lw 3Fw2 Fw R 3Lw2 3Bw2 B L F' R' U 3Rw' F 3Lw' 3Dw Lw U' Rw2 L2 3Dw' R2 Fw' 3Bw2 Bw Dw' 3Fw Fw2 
2. 8:25.00 3Fw U 3Rw D' 3Uw 3Fw2 Bw' 3Bw' Fw Lw2 U Fw' Dw2 Bw2 Uw2 Dw R2 U L' 3Rw U Bw' 3Uw 3Fw2 D U2 R2 U' D2 3Bw2 L' 3Uw2 U' 3Fw U2 D B2 Fw' 3Fw U Rw2 Fw' Uw2 L2 Lw Fw D 3Rw2 3Fw L 3Dw2 Lw' 3Uw B L Dw' Bw R2 3Dw2 3Fw2 3Dw' Dw Lw' 3Bw' Lw Rw2 3Bw Dw' B 3Bw' U B' 3Bw2 Dw' 3Uw2 3Bw2 Uw Lw B2 3Rw2 L R' F B' 3Uw2 3Bw2 D' 3Fw2 Rw2 3Bw' 3Uw2 3Fw Uw' Fw' Lw2 Bw2 Rw' 3Dw Bw2 Rw' 
3. 8:04.45 3Fw2 Lw' U Lw' Fw Uw' L' 3Bw R F Lw' B' 3Uw2 R2 D2 R L Fw' Bw 3Bw2 L2 Bw' B' 3Lw2 Uw Bw' 3Dw' Bw Uw' Rw2 Fw2 3Dw' L2 Uw 3Bw2 Lw2 U2 Lw2 Fw' Lw Rw2 D' B2 L2 F B Dw 3Dw 3Uw2 L Dw' R 3Bw' 3Rw Bw 3Bw' Rw' 3Dw' R2 3Fw' Dw2 R' Bw' Rw Uw 3Bw' 3Fw' 3Rw2 3Lw2 Bw2 Fw' 3Fw D' 3Rw' 3Bw Bw2 3Dw' 3Rw F' Fw2 3Dw' Dw2 Bw2 Uw B' Dw2 Fw' Uw2 U2 3Dw 3Rw2 U 3Uw' 3Lw2 Fw L Fw 3Lw Dw2 3Uw

Sub-8 mo3


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 6, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-06
single: 1.55

Time List:
1. 1.55 U L B' R B U' B' R' l' u

First pyra sub-2! It was an 8 mover


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 6, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-06
mean of 3: 3.76

Time List:
1. 1.55 U L B' R B U' B' R' l' u 
2. 4.31 L' U' B' L B' L B L r b' u 
3. 5.42 L' R' L' U' B L' R' L' l r b

Mean got hardcarried


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 6, 2022)

2.42 breakdowns (scrams are on wca)

1. R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R' F' U' F' U2 (2.40)

x2 y2 //insp
R2 U2 R' //Layer
U R' F R F' R U' R' U' R U' R' U' //CLL

2. R' U2 R U R F' R2 U' F' U' F' (2.04)

U R2 F R F' R U2 R' U //done

3. R F' U' R2 U2 R' F U2 F U2 F (2.81)

x' //insp
U' R2 U R F2 R2 //layer
F R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 F' U' //cll

4. U' R' U' R U2 F R' U F' R U (3.65)

x' y' //insp
U2 R2 U F2 R2 //layer
U F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' U //cll

5. R' U F U R U2 R' U2 F U2 R (2.00)
z //insp
R U R' U' R' F R2 F' U' R' U' R' F2 R2 U //anticll


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 6, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> 4. U' R' U' R U2 F R' U F' R U (3.65)
> 
> x' y' //insp
> U2 R2 U F2 R2 //layer
> U F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' U //cll


better solution

x' y' 
U2 R2 U R2 //face
U R U R' U R U R' F R' F' R' F2 R2 U //anticll 

Easy sub 3


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 6, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-06
avg of 12: 5.33

Time List:
1. 6.34 L U' L' U' L' U' L' U l' r u 
2. 4.88 R' L' U B R L U B b' u 
3. 4.61 B U' B R' U B' L' R' U' r 
4. 4.74 B' U' R' U B R' U R U' l' r' u 
5. 6.21 B' L R B R L U' R l' r' 
6. 5.99 B R U' B' U' L B R' l b' u 
7. 4.47 U' L' R B' U L B' L b u' 
8. (8.64) L U L R' U L R' B' u 
9. (4.34) R L' R' U R' U' B' U l' 
10. 4.69  B' R' L R L' U' R' L' l' 
11. 5.71 B' L B L' U L' R' B' u' 
12. 5.63 L' B' R' U B' U' R' U' B r' b' u'

So many sub 5s lmao


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 7, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-07
avg of 5: 1.97

Time List:
1. 2.36 R2 U' R U2 F R2 F' R U' 
2. (2.96) U' F R2 U2 R' U' F R F 
3. 1.87 R2 U R2 F' U R F U2 F' 
4. 1.69 U' R2 U F' R U2 R' F R' 
5. (1.04) F U2 R' U' F' U2 F R U'

I finally got a sub 2 2x2 average on camera!!!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 7, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-07
> avg of 5: 1.97
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Breakdowns:



Spoiler: 1.97 recons



1. R2 U' R U2 F R2 F' R U' (2.36)

U' R2 U R' U' R U R' // layer
F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' U //cll

17/2.36 = 7.20 TPS

2. U' F R2 U2 R' U' F R F (2.96)

x2 y' //insp
R U' R' //face
U2 R U F' R U R2 U' R U R' U //eg1

15/2.96 = 5.06 TPS


3. R2 U R2 F' U R F U2 F' (1.87)

x' //insp
U R' U' R U' R2 //layer
F R' F' R U R U' R' U' //cll

15/1.87 = 8.02 TPS


4. U' R2 U F' R U2 R' F R' (1.69)

z y //insp
R U' R' //layer
U2 R' F2 R U2 R U' R' F //cll

12/1.69 = 7.10 TPS



5. F U2 R' U' F' U2 F R U' (1.04)

x' y' //insp
R2 U R2 U' R2 U' //ls

6/1.04 = 5.76 TPS


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 7, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-07
avg of 5: 1.83

Time List:
1. 1.87 R2 U R2 F' U R F U2 F'
2. 1.69 U' R2 U F' R U2 R' F R'
3. (1.04) F U2 R' U' F' U2 F R U'
4. (4.57+) R U F' U2 F2 R2 F' R' U
5. 1.93 U F U' F U2 R' U F' R

rolled it


----------



## Timona (Sep 7, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> What's your solution for this one?


Im guessing something along the lines of x' y' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 7, 2022)

Timona said:


> Im guessing something along the lines of x' y' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U


No, it was R2 U R2 U' R2 U'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 7, 2022)

also where did imsoosm's post go?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 7, 2022)

might be sub 14 on 3x3 idk


----------



## bulkocuber (Sep 7, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> also where did imsoosm's post go?











Banana Beach · Epar.Od. Zakinthou - Vasilikou, Zakinthos 291 00, Greece


★★★★★ · Tourist attraction




maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 8, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-08
avg of 12: 3.91

Time List:
1. 4.76 R B U L' B U' R B L 
2. 3.45 B' U B' L' B L' U' B R' 
3. (2.90) U' R B L B' L R' B' U' 
4. 3.68 U' L' U R' B' L R' B' U' R 
5. 3.70 R U' R L B' L' B' R 
6. 3.81 R B U' R B' R B U' L' 
7. 4.51 R B U R U B' R L' R 
8. (8.04+) B' R B' L' R L' R L' U' 
9. 3.37 R' U L B' R' U B' L 
10. 3.39 R' B L R U' B U B L' 
11. 5.03 B U' B' U' B L B' L U R' 
12. 3.44 U' B' U R' L B U' L'

Beat my 3.93 from yesterday


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 8, 2022)

Somehow decided to do megaminx in the weekly comp and got a 2:01 average and 2 sub-2 solves!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 8, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-08
avg of 25: 2:13.71

Time List:
2:02.79, (1:54.85), (2:41.05), 2:18.22, 2:21.66, 2:36.32, 2:16.03, (2:37.63), 2:15.55, 2:11.17, 2:29.33, 1:55.68, 2:09.83, (1:52.54), 1:58.47, 2:10.07, 2:17.86, 2:15.21, 1:58.21, 2:03.93, 2:06.02, 2:29.71, 2:27.12, 2:04.09, 2:20.56

supernova ao25


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 8, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-08
avg of 5: 2.96

Time List:
1. 2.43 B' L' U R' U B' U B U' 
2. 3.19 B' L U' R' B R B' R' B' 
3. 3.25 B L B U R' B L B 
4. (1.72) R L B' R B' R L U' L' 
5. (4.32) R' L R U B' R' L' U

SUB 3 SKEWB AO5 YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS LETS GOOOOO MAN


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 8, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> 2.42 breakdowns (scrams are on wca)
> 
> 1. R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R' F' U' F' U2 (2.40)
> 
> ...


yo we have the same solution for 2, did u lock up on it? i got a 1.64


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 8, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> yo we have the same solution for 2, did u lock up on it? i got a 1.64


yea locked up a bit


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 8, 2022)

3x3 ao12 from this afternoon

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-08
avg of 12: 12.97

Time List:
1. 12.19 U B U2 R2 F L2 U2 F2 R2 B' U2 F2 L D' B' D2 L2 F' R' U2 F2
2. 14.03 F' U2 F' D2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F U2 L' F2 R D B F2 R' D B2
3. (11.25) F2 L2 U2 B U2 B' D2 R2 B L2 F L' D F' U2 R2 U' R' B2 L' B'
4. 13.14 U2 F2 R2 D2 U F2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 B U' F' U2 L F D L' F2
5. 11.53 R' L2 F' R2 D2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' R D' U2 R' B D L2
6. (22.14) B' U R L2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' B L2 D L' B R B U'
7. 11.89 D2 F R F' R' D B D' B2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 R D'
8. 13.01 D' B2 R' F B' U R' L2 B U R2 D2 B2 U L2 U R2 U2 F2
9. 13.46 U2 L F' L2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 B R2 B' D2 F2 R U2 L2 D' B' R F'
10. 13.84 D2 L' R2 D R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 L' B U' B' R' F' D R
11. 12.39 D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R D2 L F' L B' L' F' U B2 R U'
12. 14.20 B D' F2 B L' B' U F' D2 B2 L2 B U2 F D2 B U2 R U'

imagine 11 and 22 in same ao12 lmao


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 9, 2022)

Nigel, you should start a website of 2x2 stuff. I can help too. 

That's actually not a bad idea.....

wait

i just did something smart wat


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 9, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-09
single: 9.96

Time List:
1. 9.96 R2 F R2 D2 B' D2 F2 U2 L2 F U2 F' U' B' R B2 F R' D L D2

By far my slowest sub-10 solve. Really disappointed in myself.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 9, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-09
avg of 12: 2.32

Time List:
1. 2.51 R U R F' R2 U' F2 U2 F2 
2. 1.85 R' U' R F U2 R' F2 R' F2 
3. (0.89) U F2 R2 F U2 F' R2 F' R2 
4. 3.01 F2 U F R U R2 U' F' R2 
5. 2.68 R F' R U' F2 U F2 U2 R' 
6. 2.24 R2 U R' F U' R F U2 F2 
7. 2.65 U F2 U R2 F U2 F R' U2 
8. 1.89 F' U2 F' R2 F' U' R2 U2 F' 
9. 2.44 F2 R F U' F2 U R2 F U' 
10. (3.10) U' R2 F' R' F2 R F' R2 F' 
11. 1.68 R2 U' F2 R U2 R' U R2 U' F' 
12. 2.27 U' R F2 U' R U R2 U R

2x2 pb ao12! not sub @baseballjello67 tho...


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 10, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-10
single: 10.00

Time List:
1. 10.00 U L2 U2 L' U2 B2 R' U2 R2 B2 R D2 B L B2 L' U' F D F'

is this a sub 10


----------



## Timona (Sep 10, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-10
> single: 10.00
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Lol, nope.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 10, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-10
> single: 10.00
> 
> Time List:
> ...


No its not sub 10 but recently I beat you by .001 seconds. Yesterday I got 9.999!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 10, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-10
single: 0.75

Time List:
1. 0.75 R2 U' F' R2 U' F R2 U R2

lol 2x2 single

solution might not be too obvious so here it is
z' y' R U' R U' R' U2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 10, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-10
avg of 12: 2.17

Time List:
1. 1.62 R' U2 R' U F2 U R2 U' F2 
2. 2.71 F R F U' F2 U F2 U F' 
3. 1.67 U2 R F2 R F' R F' U2 F2 R' 
4. 2.22 R' U' F U' R' F2 U' F' R2 
5. 2.25 F R2 F' U2 R F2 U' F' U 
6. 2.14 F R U F' U2 F2 R2 U' F' 
7. 2.05 R U' R F' U2 F R2 F R' 
8. 2.75 F U R' F R' U F' U' R F' 
9. (1.40) R' F' R' F' U2 R U' F U' R' 
10. 2.46 U F U' R2 U R' F U F R' 
11. (3.19) R F' R F R2 U F R2 F' 
12. 1.82 F2 R F' U F2 R2 U R2 U2

lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 10, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-10
> avg of 12: 2.17
> 
> Time List:
> ...


how did i get 5 sub 2 in an ao5


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 10, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-10
> avg of 12: 2.17
> 
> Time List:
> ...


forgot to show you this, @NigelTheCuber

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-10 (solving from 2022-09-09 19:59:47 to 2022-09-09 20:04:46)
avg of 12: 2.01

Time List:
1. 1.21 @2022-09-09 19:59:47 
2. 2.23 @2022-09-09 20:00:11 
3. 1.68 @2022-09-09 20:01:08 
4. 1.99 @2022-09-09 20:01:21 
5. 2.93 @2022-09-09 20:01:34 
6. 2.84 @2022-09-09 20:01:51 
7. 1.81 @2022-09-09 20:02:05 
8. (0.99) @2022-09-09 20:02:17 
9. (5.54) @2022-09-09 20:02:53 
10. 3.31 @2022-09-09 20:03:09 
11. 1.07 @2022-09-09 20:04:00 
12. 1.02 @2022-09-09 20:04:46


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 10, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> forgot to show you this, @NigelTheCuber
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-10 (solving from 2022-09-09 19:59:47 to 2022-09-09 20:04:46)
> avg of 12: 2.01
> ...


you fake solves

where are the scrams? HUH?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 10, 2022)

ok i will put them in

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-10 (solving from 2022-09-09 19:59:47 to 2022-09-09 20:04:46)
avg of 12: 2.01

Time List:
1. 1.21 U F U2 R' U' R U R' U2 @2022-09-09 19:59:47
2. 2.23 U2 F2 R2 F' R' F2 R2 U R' @2022-09-09 20:00:11
3. 1.68 R F' R U2 F' R F2 U' F2 @2022-09-09 20:01:08
4. 1.99 R F' R2 F R F2 U F U2 @2022-09-09 20:01:21
5. 2.93 U2 F2 U F2 U F' U2 F R2 @2022-09-09 20:01:34
6. 2.84 U' F2 U F2 U2 F' U2 F U @2022-09-09 20:01:51
7. 1.81 F' U2 F U' R' F' R U R @2022-09-09 20:02:05
8. (0.99) R' U' R F' R U R' F U' F' U2 @2022-09-09 20:02:17
9. (5.54) U2 R F R2 U2 F U' F U @2022-09-09 20:02:53
10. 3.31 F2 R' F R' U R2 U' F2 U @2022-09-09 20:03:09
11. 1.07 F' U' R2 F' U R' F' R' U' @2022-09-09 20:04:00
12. 1.02 U' R F' R2 F' R' U2 F2 R' @2022-09-09 20:04:46

forgot to mention that i was on call with @Luke Solves Cubes so you can ask him too


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 10, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> ok i will put them in
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-10 (solving from 2022-09-09 19:59:47 to 2022-09-09 20:04:46)
> avg of 12: 2.01
> ...


keyboard issue


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 10, 2022)

*cough cough*

I was using a Gen5 Stackmat timer

NigelTheCuber: *nervousness sets in*


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 10, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> lol 2x2 Single
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-09
> single: 0.76
> ...


apparently this is a 17tps solve in 0.76 seconds with pickup. believable


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 10, 2022)

17tps? dang, i am fast turning

seriously, didnt know that

wait, let me see when was that. that solve might have been keyboard.



EDIT: Look at the date. Compared to my ao12. That day, I was doing keyboard because I couldn't find my stackmat.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-10
single: 0.76

Time List:
1. 0.76 R2 U2 F2 R' F R' U2 R F' U' @2022-09-08 19:53:17


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 10, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> 17tps? dang, i am fast turning
> 
> seriously, didnt know that
> 
> ...


if you can't find your stackmat then what makes you able to find it later HUH


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 10, 2022)

u know what? i will grind the sub 2 myself idc what happens


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 10, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> if you can't find your stackmat then what makes you able to find it later HUH


it was in my closet because my brother put it there as a prank


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 10, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> it was in my closet because my brother put it there as a prank


Lies, all lies.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 10, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Lies, all lies.


If you want to hate on me, just because you can't handle being behind in something. I am okay with that. Just know that it won't help you in the future. I gave reconstructions for my 2.00 ao12 on my thread.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 10, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> If you want to hate on me, just because you can't handle being behind in something. I am okay with that. Just know that it won't help you in the future. I gave reconstructions for my 2.00 ao12 on my thread.


Sorry, um but your bro putting it there as a prank is pretty sus tbh lol. I totally believe you now, after the call.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 10, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-11
avg of 5: 1.58

Time List:
1. 1.80 U2 F R F' U2 F2 R' U' F2 
2. 1.05 R2 U F U2 F' U R F2 R' 
3. (0.97) F U R' F U' R2 U2 F2 R' 
4. 1.90 F2 U2 R F' R U2 F2 R' F 
5. (2.99) F2 U' F R F' R' F2 R2 F'

forgot to turn on the camera


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 10, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-11
> avg of 5: 1.58
> 
> Time List:
> ...


1. U2 F R F' U2 F2 R' U' F2 (1.80)

x y2 //insp
U' R2 U' R2 //layer
U F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' U2 //cll

full solution: x y2 U' R2 U' R2 U F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' U2 (7.77 TPS)

2. R2 U F U2 F' U R F2 R' (1.05)

x z' 
(R2) //layer
(R) U R' U' R' F R F' U2 //cll 

full solution: x z' R' U R' U' R' F R F' U2 (8.57 TPS)

3. F U R' F U' R2 U2 F2 R' (0.97) 

x2 //insp
F R' F' R F R' F' R U2 //tcll

full solution: x2 F R' F' R F R' F' R U2 (9.27 TPS)

4. F2 U2 R F' R U2 F2 R' F (1.90)

x //insp
R F2 //face
U2 F R' F U' F2 R U R U' //eg 1

full solution: R F2 U2 F R' F U' F2 R U R U' (6.31 TPS)

5. F2 U' F R F' R' F2 R2 F' (2.90)

x y2 //insp
U' R U2 R U' R' //layer 
U F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' U //cll

full solution: U' R U2 R U' R' U F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' U (5.86 TPS)

missed a 2 move side on last lmao
on last solve i missed a 2 move side into a good eg1 im so bad lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 11, 2022)

all my sub 1 2x2 singles (solutions only cuz i might have lost the scrams)



0.54 R U' R2 U' (4 mover pb)

0.64 U R' U' R2 U' (5 mover pb)

0.73 U R' U2 R

0.74 R' U' R' F2 R2

0.75 R U' R U' R' U2 (6 mover pb)

0.77 R2 U R' U

0.78 U' R' U R2 U

0.81 U' R U R2 U

0.82 R F' R U R' U

0.83 U R' U2 R' U' 

0.86 R' U2 R U

0.89 R U R2 U2

0.89 U R U R' U2

0.89 R2 U R' U' F' 

0.89 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' (7 mover pb)

0.93 U2 R' U2 R U

0.94 F R2 U R' U' F'

0.95 R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' (9 mover pb)

0.97 F R' F' R F R' F' R U2

0.99 R U' R' U' R U R' F' (8 mover pb)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 11, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-11
avg of 12: 2.19

Time List:
1. (1.57) F2 R U2 R F' R2 U2 F' U2 
2. 1.99 U F2 R' F' U' R' U' R2 F 
3. (3.72) R' F' R' F2 R2 F' U' F U' 
4. 2.30 R' F2 R' U' F2 U' F U' F2 
5. 2.39 F U R F' U F' U2 F' U2 
6. 2.04 R' F' R' F' U2 F2 U' F U R' 
7. 2.85 R F' R U F2 R' U' F2 U2 
8. 1.57 F2 R' U2 R F' R2 U2 F R2 
9. 1.75 R2 F' R2 F' U2 R U2 R' F2 
10. 1.84 R' U' F R2 U' F U2 F' U' 
11. 3.21 R F2 R' U' F U2 R' U F2 
12. 2.00 R' U' F2 U' F' R2 F2 U2 R'

I was on track to beat baseballjello67


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 11, 2022)

new cubes

mgc 4x4
dayan megaminx
weilong maglev skewb


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 11, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-11
avg of 12: 1:04.62

Time List:
1. 1:05.03 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 U' F' R' B L D U2 R2 B2 U2 L U Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 B Rw2 F U R2 F2 U Rw2 R2 D Rw' B2 D2 Rw' Uw' B L R U Rw' Uw' B2 
2. 1:04.18 R' F' R B' D F' L U' L' R2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 D' B2 R2 D Uw2 L2 B R' Uw2 Fw2 R B2 R' B2 R' F' Uw R2 U2 R' Fw2 L' F2 U2 Fw L Fw2 Rw' F' 
3. 1:08.32 B2 D' R' B2 L B2 D2 L' U2 B2 L B2 R F' D' L U2 B2 F U' Rw2 Uw2 F' D B Rw2 U' B D2 Fw2 D2 L2 Rw' Uw2 F' R2 F Rw' Fw' D2 R' Fw2 L2 Uw' F Rw' 
4. 1:07.09 L2 B2 D' L2 U' R U D L' F U2 D2 B R2 L2 F R2 F2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 F' U L2 Fw2 R2 D' Fw2 F' U' D2 R2 Rw' F Uw2 B' L R' Uw' R2 Fw U B2 R' 
5. 1:04.65 F2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L' D' R2 B2 L2 B2 L F' Rw2 U' Fw2 Uw2 B Rw2 F L2 B F Rw2 U2 L2 Rw' U' R' Uw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw U' R' Fw Rw2 
6. 1:00.85 B' R F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D' B2 D2 U R2 U' R F D' B D' F U Fw2 Uw2 F Uw2 L F' R2 L' Fw2 B2 L B' Uw' U' R' Fw2 Uw2 R2 U Rw' F2 D' Rw2 B Uw' F' 
7. 1:07.85 L2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U F2 D' U2 L2 F L B' F U2 F R U B Rw2 Fw2 L Uw2 R D U R' L' D Rw2 F2 D Fw' R2 F2 D F Rw Uw2 L' F' Rw' B' Rw 
8. 1:07.68 U2 L' F2 D2 L U2 F2 L' U2 F2 L2 R D R D' R' U L2 F Fw2 R F2 L2 U Rw2 F2 U' Fw2 R' D' U' Fw' Uw2 B2 L B Uw2 Fw' Rw D F R Uw' L' 
9. 1:02.08 F B2 R2 U L2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 B L' B' F D2 B' U' B Rw2 U' Rw2 F' D2 B2 Rw2 D' Fw2 F2 U' L2 F2 Rw' Fw2 L B2 F' Fw' Rw' Uw2 U2 R2 F D2 Fw' 
10. 58.51 F U B2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 L' B' U2 L U' R2 B' L F Uw2 Fw2 U L' D F2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 D' U2 Fw Rw2 D' F L B2 Rw' Fw' F U Fw' L D 
11. (1:28.03) R' D' R2 U2 L' D2 F2 U2 R F2 L U2 R' B D R2 F' R' B' U2 Rw2 B' L Fw2 Rw2 D2 B' Uw2 D2 Fw2 L U2 Rw2 Uw B2 U' R2 Uw' F Rw Fw' Rw Fw' D2 R2 U2 
12. (56.89) D L2 D2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 U L2 U2 L' D' U' L' Fw2 D2 L' U' Fw2 L U' L R' Fw2 F2 R F2 Fw U2 Fw' F2 L' B' Uw' B2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' Uw L'

4x4 ao12. The consistency (except the 1:28) is insane.


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 11, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-11
> avg of 12: 1:04.62
> 
> Time List:
> ...


what method do u use


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 11, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> what method do u use


Yau


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 11, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Yau


nice, i use hoya


----------



## Timona (Sep 11, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> nice, i use hoya


Why isn't there a reaction for disgust...


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 11, 2022)

guys chill, there are pros and cons to each method


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 12, 2022)

Timona said:


> Why isn't there a reaction for disgust...


you dont like hoya? its much smoother for me imho


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 12, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> you dont like hoya? its much smoother for me imho


Yeah, it's a very good method, quite comparable to Yau, but some people have a bias of things outside of the norm.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 12, 2022)

nigel you went from grinding side events to not knowing what you are grinding


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 12, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> all my sub 1 2x2 singles (solutions only cuz i might have lost the scrams)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bruh i dont even have a sub 1


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 12, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Yeah, it's a very good method, quite comparable to Yau, but some people have a bias of things outside of the norm.


problem for me in yau is prolly the first 3 edges and centers, i couldnt rlly get them down so yea i tried a diff method


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Sep 13, 2022)

Do you learn eg2? And anti call?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 13, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> Do you learn eg2? And anti call?


anti cll


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 13, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> problem for me in yau is prolly the first 3 edges and centers, i couldnt rlly get them down so yea i tried a diff method


i just stick to reduction because im already sub 1:30 with it


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 13, 2022)

Bruh my OH average in weekly is so insane i got sub-official pr single on all 5 solves and was off my pb average by just .45 ( i got a 24.45 avg)

i'm so shocked right now helppppp


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 13, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> my pb recon
> 13.34
> 
> 
> ...


i re tried this and got 9.78


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 13, 2022)

bruh the weilong maglev skewb is so fast it keeps falling out of my hands i think i should continue maining gan


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 13, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-13
single: 0.78

Time List:
1. 0.78 R U' R F U' R U2 F R'

6 mover  find the solution for a cookie


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 13, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-13
avg of 5: 1:01.93

Time List:
1. (1:04.90) B2 R D R2 B' U' F' R' D' F2 D2 B2 U F2 U' L2 D B2 D B2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 F' L2 Uw2 R2 U B U B Rw' B2 F2 U' Rw' Uw L D2 Fw Uw2 L D F 
2. 1:00.67 B' D' R2 B2 D L2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 B R' D' U L' D F2 R2 U' Rw2 U L2 Fw2 R D Fw2 D Rw2 R B2 Rw2 Fw R2 L U' B' Rw2 Uw' L' Fw' Rw2 B' R' 
3. 1:01.46 L U2 F' U2 R' F' U' F D L U' L2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 F Uw2 L2 F' U B Rw2 U' D F2 Rw' F' Uw2 U L' B' Uw B' L' Fw2 Uw2 Rw' B 
4. (53.63) D R' B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B U2 F R2 U2 F2 L2 R' D L2 F' D' B2 R Uw2 R' Uw2 U2 Rw2 U' R L' F2 D2 Fw2 D' Fw L' B F2 D2 L2 Fw Rw' Fw Rw L Fw Uw' 
5. 1:03.66 R' U2 L2 B R2 F R2 F2 R2 F' L2 D2 F L U' B' L D2 R' B2 R Rw2 F D' Rw2 U' Rw2 F' B U2 D2 Fw2 B2 Rw U2 F D' L Fw' Uw' Fw R2 Fw' U F'

sub-1 coming up!


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 13, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-13
> single: 0.78
> 
> Time List:
> ...


y2 x //inspection
R' U R' U R U // layer cancelled into sune


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 13, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> y2 x //inspection
> R' U R' U R U // layer cancelled into sune


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 13, 2022)

Huh? No









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 14, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Huh? No
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he prob meant x'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 14, 2022)

ok my english teacher stole my 2x2 and accused me of misbehaving so ig i cant to 2x2 today


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 14, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


>


lesgoo


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 14, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-14
avg of 5: 1:00.17

Time List:
1:07.07, (54.50), 57.88, (1:26.02), 55.56

so close to sub 1


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 15, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> ok my english teacher stole my 2x2 and accused me of misbehaving so ig i cant to 2x2 today


lmao my friend brought his 2x2 to class and played it without hiding and did not even get it confiscated


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 15, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> lmao my friend brought his 2x2 to class and played it without hiding and did not even get it confiscated


i did that for 100 days and this was the first time it got confiscated


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 15, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-15
avg of 12: 2.65

Time List:
1. 2.56 R2 U R' F2 R2 U' R' F' R 
2. 2.66 U2 R U' R' F' R2 U R F' 
3. 2.85 F R2 F2 R' F' R' U2 R' F2 
4. 2.74 U R2 F U' R2 U2 R' U' F2 R' 
5. 2.85 R2 F' U2 F' U F' U F' R2 
6. 2.68 U' R2 U' F U' F2 U' R2 U' 
7. 2.29 F2 U' R' U' R' F U2 R' U' F2 
8. 2.80 R' F' U' F' U2 R F' R' F2 R' 
9. (2.87) R2 F R' U R F2 R U R2 
10. 2.86 R' F' R' F2 R2 F' R2 F2 R' 
11. (1.99) F' U F' R' U2 R2 F' R' F' 
12. 2.20 U2 F U R' F' R' F U2 F'

pure sub-3 


also i got my 2x2 back


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 15, 2022)

OMG I got a FMC PB of 32 moves in the weekly comp!!!!

Big brain solution, but with a lot of luck in it too, such as the green F2L square and the zbll cancellation.

please don't copy my solution





__





NigelTheCuber's 32 Move FMC Solution - CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool






www.cubedb.net





without cancellations:





__





NigelTheCuber's 32 Move FMC Solution (without cancellations) - CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool






www.cubedb.net


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 15, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-15
single: 51.17

Time List:
1. 51.17 L' F2 L2 B U2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 F' L' F U L U2 R' B' Rw2 Uw2 D' B D Fw2 D' Rw2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 Rw B' U B2 R2 B2 Uw Fw' D R Uw' Rw'

4x4 PB! Apparently I was in the same clothes as in my old 52.26 pb single so that's cool lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 16, 2022)

__





NigelTheCuber's 51.17 4x4 PB Single (Yau) - CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool






www.cubedb.net





51.17 4x4 solve recon


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 16, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-16
avg of 5: 58.77

Time List:
1. 55.40 F U2 B D2 F' D2 L2 B L2 U2 F L D' L2 U2 R F2 U2 B D' Uw2 R' Fw2 D L' Uw2 D U2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 R' B R' Fw L R2 U Uw B Uw2 Fw L' Fw2 Uw2
2. 59.71 L F2 U2 B2 F' U2 F' R2 B' D2 R' D R' B' R' D2 B Uw2 F2 R' Uw2 F' R2 Fw2 F' U2 L2 Uw L' U Fw2 B Rw2 R Fw Rw F L Uw' U
3. (1:07.27) U' F' L' R2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 F' R' B' D F L' F Uw2 F B R2 Fw2 R Fw2 R F R' Fw2 F Uw D Rw2 F Uw' R U2 Fw2 Rw U2 Rw' U' Fw' R2
4. 1:01.20 U2 B' R' D L U' L D' B2 R2 U2 B U2 B' U2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F Fw2 R' Uw2 U2 L' Fw2 B D2 R2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 F Uw' Fw2 F' R' L Uw2 Fw' D Rw' U2 Rw' Uw F
5. (52.90) B D2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F' R F D' B' R' U' L' R U2 F2 Uw2 R U2 Rw2 B' L' Uw2 U2 Rw2 R2 L' Fw2 L' Uw' F D B Fw D2 Fw2 D2 Fw

Sub 1 ao5!!!!!

Also 1st ao5 of the day lol


last solve could've been PB had i not got OLL parity


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 16, 2022)

congrats!


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 16, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-15
> single: 51.17
> 
> Time List:
> ...


those are your lucky clothes


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 16, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> those are your lucky clothes


unfortunately im not in those today so no pbs


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 16, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-16
single: 51.93

Time List:
1. 51.93 U F L2 U B2 L' F' B2 U2 R D2 F2 L F2 U2 L' F2 R2 B2 U R' Rw2 F' Uw2 Rw2 R B2 F' L' F' Uw2 U2 F Uw D' B D2 F2 Uw R B2 Rw' U Rw2 F2

2nd sub 52


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 16, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-16
single: 49.05

Time List:
1. 49.05 U2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 U2 B' U2 B' D R2 D2 F' R Rw2 B' D Rw2 L2 U F Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 U' L2 D2 R' D Rw' L Uw Fw' B2 Rw2 F R Uw' D'

SUB 50 AND SUB @Abram Grimsley LESSGOOOOO


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 16, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-16
avg of 5: 56.49

Time List:
1. 1:03.97 B U' L U R D R B U' B2 L' D2 R B2 D2 R U2 L2 B2 L' U2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 B' Uw2 B L Uw2 D2 L D2 B2 R2 Uw' B U2 L2 Uw' F L' Rw D' Fw' Uw2 U2 L 
2. 51.93 U F L2 U B2 L' F' B2 U2 R D2 F2 L F2 U2 L' F2 R2 B2 U R' Rw2 F' Uw2 Rw2 R B2 F' L' F' Uw2 U2 F Uw D' B D2 F2 Uw R B2 Rw' U Rw2 F2 
3. 53.58 U' L2 U F2 L2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R' U' F D L' D' L B2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 U F' Rw2 L2 D' Rw2 B' F2 Uw2 B U Rw' Uw2 B' Rw2 L' Fw U B' Rw' B' D2 Rw' 
4. (1:05.35) U L U R B2 L' F U2 L2 F' L2 F' L2 U2 L2 B L Rw2 D2 Fw2 L' D L2 U' Fw2 L U' D2 Fw L Fw2 U2 R2 Fw2 Rw' U Fw' F2 Rw Fw2 L2 
5. (49.05) U2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 U2 B' U2 B' D R2 D2 F' R Rw2 B' D Rw2 L2 U F Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 U' L2 D2 R' D Rw' L Uw Fw' B2 Rw2 F R Uw' D'

Also a 56 average with counting 51 and 53


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 16, 2022)

NigelTheCuber's 49.05 4x4 PB Single (Yau) - CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool



49.05 recon


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 16, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> NigelTheCuber's 49.05 4x4 PB Single (Yau) - CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool
> 
> 
> 
> 49.05 recon


The fact that you have the fricking energy to reconstruction a 4x4 solve is crazy.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 17, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> The fact that you have the fricking energy to reconstruction a 4x4 solve is crazy.


ikr


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 17, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> The fact that you have the fricking energy to reconstruction a 4x4 solve is crazy.


@Brest : recons a 7x7 solve


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 17, 2022)

I remembered that I got a 0.75 2x2 solve on a 5 mover the other day, solution was U' R U2 R U' iirc (I'm not at home rn)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 17, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-17
single: 55.59

Time List:
1. 55.59 R' B U2 F' D2 F' R2 B D2 L2 D2 R2 L' D B' D2 U L2 D2 Fw2 R' B' Rw2 B' R Uw2 Fw2 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 Uw B L Uw' U2 R2 Fw Rw' Uw R U' Fw

first sub 1 of the day


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 17, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> NigelTheCuber's 49.05 4x4 PB Single (Yau) - CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool
> 
> 
> 
> 49.05 recon


i need to learn how to recon my 4x4 solves lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 17, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-17
avg of 12: 1:03.43

Time List:
(1:08.86), 1:08.46, 1:06.32, 1:01.64, (55.59), 1:08.62, 59.01, 1:05.03, 58.39, 1:05.56, 1:01.72, 59.51

Decided to do 12 solves. Not pb or anything, I just think this is around my global


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 17, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-17
avg of 12: 1:01.63

Time List:
1:05.03, 58.39, 1:05.56, 1:01.72, 59.51, 1:05.48, 59.55, (1:06.47), 1:02.50, 1:01.57, 56.98, (54.80)

pb ao12


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 17, 2022)

no one can be this consistent no matter how hard they try


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 17, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-17
single: 50.38

Time List:
1. 50.38 U F' D B2 R2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F' D2 R' F2 D' B' R B Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw2 L' U2 B L' R Fw2 B2 Rw2 R' U' R Fw2 Uw' L R' Uw' Rw' F' U' Fw' Rw L2

pb2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 17, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-17
single: 0.53

Time List:
1. 0.53 F' U F R' U' F2 R' U R'

Lol, new PB single by 0.01! The solution I did was very fingertricky (6 mover)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-17
single: 8.94

Time List:
1. 8.94 L U' F B L' D F' D2 F2 R L2 U2 R2 D2 L D2 F2 R' D F2

Also PB2 on 3x3, second sub-9!


----------



## Timona (Sep 17, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> no one can be this consistent no matter how hard they try


Got 11.68 twice in a row lol.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 18, 2022)

I got an 11.345, 11.344, and 11.338 consecutively while doing a comp sim.

Also, https://jonatanklosko.github.io/wca_statistics/smallest_diff_between_single_and_average


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 18, 2022)

Timona said:


> Got 11.68 twice in a row lol.
> View attachment 20752


I did that too lol, got 12.14 twice in a row

Also got 4 2x2 solves in a row all in the 2.82-2.85 range


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 19, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-19
avg of 12: 2.04

Time List:
1. 2.50 F' U R' F' U2 R U' F' R 
2. 1.53 U' F' R F' R' U2 R' U2 R 
3. 1.30 F' R U2 R' F2 R' F R U' 
4. (4.27) R' U2 R' F2 U2 F U' R U 
5. 2.73 F' U2 R' F2 R' F R' F R' 
6. 1.46 U R2 F2 R' F' R F' U' F2 
7. 2.85 F2 U F2 U' R F2 U2 R' U' 
8. 2.33 F2 R F2 R' F2 U2 F R' U' 
9. 1.39 R' F' U' R2 F R' U' R U' 
10. (1.17) R' F2 U R' U F U' R U' 
11. 2.64 F U R' F2 U F2 R' U' R2 
12. 1.62 F' U R' F U' F2 R F R U


Bro why can't I get this on cam... Still nice ao12!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 21, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-21
avg of 5: 11.49

Time List:
1. 11.44 U2 B2 R' F2 R' B2 R' B2 R' F2 R2 U2 D F L2 B' D R B' D2 F 
2. (12.56) U R2 B2 U F B' L' U' R' L2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 B2 R2 
3. 11.39 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 R B' F2 U L2 R B' D' F' R2 
4. (11.25) F' U' F2 D2 R' F2 R F2 U2 R' B2 F2 D2 R2 F R D B U L2 
5. 11.64 D B' D2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F' L' U R2 F2 U L F' D'

what just happened


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 22, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-22
avg of 5: 1:49.28

Time List:
1:51.21, 1:47.93, 1:48.69, (1:53.19), (1:47.58)

BRO DAYAN MEGAMINX IS TOO GOOD LMAO I BEAT MY PB AO5 BY 12 SECONDS


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 22, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-22
single: 1:38.97

Time List:
1:38.97

FINALLY PB AFTER 4 MONTHS


----------



## Timona (Sep 22, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-22
> avg of 5: 1:49.28
> 
> Time List:
> ...


It's the cuber not the cube Congrats on your new PB.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 22, 2022)

Timona said:


> It's the cuber not the cube Congrats on your new PB.


True, but a nice cube does help with events like big cubes and mega and such.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 23, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> True, but a nice cube does help with events like big cubes and mega and such.


i confirm this, aofu wrm dropped my 7x7 pb by 51 seconds


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 23, 2022)

7x7 pb: 7:18.33

Anyone knows how to do l2c without spamming commutators for 40 seconds straight?


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 23, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> 7x7 pb: 7:18.33
> 
> Anyone knows how to do l2c without spamming commutators for 40 seconds straight?


do bars from left to right


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 23, 2022)

7x7 pb 6:30.33!

2x2 pb 0.44 (first sub wr)!

scram: F' U' R F U' R' U2 F' R'


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 23, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> 2x2 pb 0.44 (first sub wr)!
> 
> scram: F' U' R F U' R' U2 F' R'


What was your solution?

I did y' U R U' R and got 0.42 on my first try.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 24, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> 7x7 pb 6:30.33!
> 
> 2x2 pb 0.44 (first sub wr)!
> 
> scram: F' U' R F U' R' U2 F' R'


x y R U R' U


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 24, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-24
single: 0.57

Time List:
1. 0.57 U' R F U R F2 R' U' F'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 24, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-24
> single: 0.57
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 0.57 U' R F U R F2 R' U' F'


retried and got .48


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 25, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-25
avg of 12: 2.10

Time List:
1. 1.71 U' F2 U' F2 U' F U F2 U' 
2. 1.93 F' U F2 R2 U F' R' U F' 
3. 2.88 F' R F R U2 F' R F2 R' 
4. 1.34 F R' F2 R F' U' F2 U' F' U' 
5. 3.24 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 F U2 R2 
6. 1.65 U2 R U' F2 U R2 U2 R2 U' F' 
7. 1.83 F' R2 U2 R F R' U' R2 F' 
8. 2.92 R U F2 R U2 R' U R2 F2 U 
9. 1.92 U R' F R2 U' F R' U2 R 
10. (1.27) R' U R U2 F' R2 F' R2 F 
11. 1.57 R U' F2 U' R F2 R' F U2 
12. (3.47+) R2 U F R F R U2 F R2
I'm so depressed


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 26, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-25
> avg of 12: 2.10
> 
> Time List:
> ...


If you hadn't +2'ed what would it have been?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 26, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> If you hadn't +2'ed what would it have been?


1.92


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 27, 2022)

i got my first sub 40 fmc mean in the weekly comp! there was a lot of luck involved (i used cfop lol) but i optimised the f2l a bit



Spoiler: Solve 1: 44



R' U' F U2 F U' L D' R2 F B2 U D2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 R' D2 R' U' F

F D2 L' D B D'//cross (6)
U' L' U L2 U' L'//1st pair (6)
R U R' B U2 B' //2nd pair (6)
F U2 F2 U' F2 R' F' R //3rd and 4th pairs (8)
B' R' F R B R' F' R //oll (8)
L2 U F' B L2 F B' U L2 U2 //pll (10)





Spoiler: Solve 2: 44



R' U' F U2 L U' R D B2 U2 R' B' U F U2 F' B' U2 F' L2 F2 L2 B2 R' U' F

R U' L F' B U' //cross (6)
L' D' L R' D R //1st pair (6)
F' D2 F D' F' D F //2nd pair (7)
D2 B' D B D' L' D' L R D' R' D B' D' B //3rd and 4th pairs (15)
L2 U' R F2 R' U L D2 L D' //zbll (10)





Spoiler: Solve 3: 31 (PB Single!)



R' U' F R B2 L D2 L2 D2 F U B' U2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 B' U2 R' U' F

F' L' F L2 F' R D2 R //xxcross (8)
F' D' F D' F' D F //3rd pair (7)
R D R2 B R B' //4th pair (6)
L2 U R' B2 R U' L' D2 L' D2 //zbll (10)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 28, 2022)

6942. 2.75 R F2 U2 F' U R2 F' R U2 R'

funny number 2x2 solve


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 29, 2022)

5x5 pb. misscramble, but the scramble I had was very similar to the actual scramble so I'll count it lol

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-29
single: 1:42.53

Time List:
1. 1:42.53 Bw' R' L2 Bw' Uw' B Fw L' Dw R2 D Bw Fw2 R' D' F2 Lw2 Bw2 R Dw' Fw' Rw' Bw' D2 Uw R2 Dw' Bw' B2 Uw L Fw2 D2 U2 Lw2 Uw2 U2 R Bw2 Lw' Dw Lw R' U2 B' Uw2 D2 U' Bw' R' Fw' L Dw F Bw Rw' Fw Bw' Lw Dw


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 30, 2022)

7x7 pb mo3!

6:57.98, 7:00.64, 6:49.60 = 6:56.07 mo3


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 30, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-01
avg of 5000: 2.99


sub 3 ao5k


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 1, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-01
avg of 5: 1.33

Time List:
1. 1.60 F R' F2 U F' U2 F' U' F'
2. (1.03) U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U R U2
3. (2.29) R' F2 R U2 R2 U2 R' F' U'
4. 1.33 F' R F' R F' U F2 R F
5. 1.06 U2 R2 U R U' R2 U F' U


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-01
avg of 12: 1.98

Time List:
1. 1.46 F' R F2 R' F2 U R' U2 F2
2. (3.15) U2 R F2 R' U2 F R U F2
3. 1.60 F R' F2 U F' U2 F' U' F'
4. (1.03) U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U R U2
5. 2.29 R' F2 R U2 R2 U2 R' F' U'
6. 1.33 F' R F' R F' U F2 R F
7. 1.06 U2 R2 U R U' R2 U F' U
8. 3.14 R2 U2 F R' F' R' U F2 U2
9. 1.51 U' R2 F2 R U R' F U2 F'
10. 2.63 U F' R' U2 R2 F U' F U
11. 2.93 U2 F2 U' R' U2 F R2 F R' U'
12. 1.82 R' F2 R F2 U' R F R' U F2



YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS OMG FINALLY YESSS WHAT JUST HAPPENED I CANNOT COMPREHEND YESSSSSSS ON CAM AS WELL THE 1.06 WAS JUST A JPERM LMAO IM SO MIXED UP OMG


----------



## Timona (Oct 1, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-01
> avg of 5: 1.33
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Calm down lol, it's just sub-2.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 1, 2022)

Timona said:


> Calm down lol, it's just sub-2.


I've had like 433848834330 fails across the past month or so


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 1, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-01
> avg of 12: 1.98
> 
> Time List:
> ...


1. F' R F2 R' F2 U R' U2 F2 (1.46)

x y2 //inspection
F //face
U2 R U F' R U R2 U' R U R' U' //eg1
8.90tps



2. U2 R F2 R' U2 F R U F2 (3.15)

x y //inspection
R' U R U' R' //layer
U' R' F2 R F' U2 R U' R' U' F U' //cll
5.39tps


3. F R' F2 U F' U2 F' U' F' (1.60)

x //inspection
U' R //face
R' F' R2 U R' F' R U R' U' //eg1
7.50tps



4. U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U R U2 (1.03) 

U' R U' R' U R U' R' U //tcll
8.73tps



5. R' F2 R U2 R2 U2 R' F' U' (2.29)

z y2 //inspection
R' U R2 U' R2 //layer
U' R' U R' F U' R U F2 R2 //cll 
6.55tps

better solution: z2 U R U' R2 U R2 U

6. F' R F' R F' U F2 R F (1.33)

z2 y //inspection
R U R2 //layer
U R U R' U' R' F R F' U //cll
9.77tps

7. U2 R2 U R U' R2 U F' U

x' z2 //inspection
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' //cll
12.26tps

8. R2 U2 F R' F' R' U F2 U2 (3.14)

x2 y2 //inspection
L U' L2 //face
U R' F R2 U' R' U R U' R' F U' //eg1
4.77tps



9. U' R2 F2 R U R' F U2 F' (1.51)

z' //inspection
F R' F2 R //layer
R U' R2 U R2 U R2 U' R U' //cll
8.60tps



10. U F' R' U2 R2 F U' F U (2.63)

x z' //inspection
F R' U R2 //layer
U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' U' //cll
5.32tps



11. U2 F2 U' R' U2 F R2 F R' U' (2.93)
x //inspection
R2 U' R U R' U' R' F2 R2 //layer
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 F' U' R' U' R U2 //cll
7.84tps

12. R' F2 R F2 U' R F R' U F2 (1.82)

z' //inspection
U2 R U' R2 //layer
R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' U 
7.14tps

needed strictly sub 2 on the last solve for sub 2 ao12


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 2, 2022)

How much do you practise every day? Just curious


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 2, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> How much do you practise every day? Just curious


weekdays around 2h, weekends a lot more idrk


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 2, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> How much do you practise every day? Just curious


also did you see me at sg mini? i podiumed 2x2 and won skewb round 1


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 2, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-02
avg of 12: 1:49.22

Time List:
1:53.77, 1:54.62, 1:49.03, 1:47.90+, 1:46.35, 1:52.46, 1:57.18, 1:42.87, 1:42.86, (1:59.31), 1:45.16, (1:41.89)

Megaminx, last 5 solves are pb ao5 (1:43.63)


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 2, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> also did you see me at sg mini? i podiumed 2x2 and won skewb round 1


I was cheering you on
I also dnfed a 2x2 solve by not placing my hands on the timer quickly enough


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 2, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> I also dnfed a 2x2 solve by not placing my hands on the timer quickly enough


Everyone did lol, g2 timers be like


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 2, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-02
single: 8.12

Time List:
1. 8.12 L' B2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 D' F2 L2 B' D L2 F' D2 U' B'


0.07 off pb smh still nice solve


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 3, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-03
single: 1:38.93

Time List:
1. 1:38.93 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

Beat megaminx pb single by 0.04, probably by smallest pb drop since I dropped my 3x3 pb from 12.28 to 12.27


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 4, 2022)

Weekly comp:

2x2: disaster. got 2 +2s that caused me a sub2 avg
3x3: finally got a 13 avg after 2 long months 
4x4: wat. 57 avg? that was so close to OVERALL PB (56.49)
skewb: 4.87 average despite some disasterous 5s
pyra: 6.92 average with one sub 6 and a 6.05  bad counting 8 though


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 5, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-05
single: 1:29.45

Time List:
1. 1:29.45 R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'


sub 1:30 megaminx single!!!!!!!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 6, 2022)

ok today in school we had a childrens day concert and one of the songs was never gonna give you up


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 6, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> ok today in school we had a childrens day concert and one of the songs was never gonna give you up


Lucky.
I got exams


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 6, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Lucky.
> I got exams


who doesn't


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 6, 2022)

5x5 pb, 1:41.17 in weekly comp!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 6, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-06
avg of 5: 12.40

Time List:
1. (8.96) U2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F' U L2 D' B' D' B' R F2
2. (16.87) F' D2 L' D B2 L2 F U R' D' L2 U D2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B2
3. 14.86 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 U F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R B' R D L2 B' U2
4. 13.32 L D2 R2 D U2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 U F' D2 R U B2 D' B R D'
5. 9.03 L' B' R' F2 D L2 R2 B2 U L2 D' U' B F' D L B L2 U2

counting 9.03 



Spoiler



9.03 was n perm











alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





7.30 tps woaj


----------



## Cuber2s (Oct 6, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-06
> avg of 5: 12.40
> 
> Time List:
> ...


nice, with an n perm as well? I usually get high 9s with nperms and i average 9


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 7, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-06
avg of 5: 11.05

Time List:
1. (9.03) L' B' R' F2 D L2 R2 B2 U L2 D' U' B F' D L B L2 U2 
2. (13.42) U B' D2 U2 L' F2 U2 L' D2 U2 R2 D2 R' B D2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 
3. 12.28 D2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U B' L2 F' D' L' D R' U 
4. 9.78 D2 L R2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 U' F R' B2 U2 F 
5. 11.09 F R' B2 D R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 U' R2 L' U2 B R F' D' F2

ok pb ao5 got another sub 10 lmao


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 7, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-07
avg of 12: 12.44

Time List:
1. 11.60 D2 F D2 B R2 D2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 F D' L U' B2 U B' D B 
2. (10.68) D2 L' F R D2 F2 D F U R2 D' L2 B2 D L2 U' D' B2 R2 L' 
3. (15.95) B L' D B2 U R2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 R B2 D2 F' D' U' R U' 
4. 12.46 R' D' F R2 U2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 R D U L2 F U' R 
5. 14.80 R U D R F R B U2 R F' U2 R2 D2 F' D2 F U2 L2 D2 F' L2 
6. 11.51 D2 F2 R D2 R2 B2 R' B2 R' F2 U2 B R2 U B D' B L D L' 
7. 12.66 L' D R' D2 L' B2 D2 R' U2 B2 F2 L D2 B2 D' F U' L' F L' B' 
8. 13.90 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 R2 U2 F R B L R' B2 F' U F' L' 
9. 11.38 F D2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B' F' D2 F D' L D' B2 R' D F U L2 R2 
10. 14.15 L2 F' U2 R2 F U2 B U2 L2 B D2 F2 D L' B' R' D' F' L2 B F2 
11. 10.75 F' B2 D' R D2 B' R F D2 F' U2 F L2 F D2 B2 U' L2 
12. 11.14 L2 F2 R' F L' F' U B' U2 F2 L U2 L F2 B2 R F2 R2 D2

ok 3x3 pb ao12


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 7, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-07
single: 1:29.17

Time List:
1:29.17

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-07
avg of 5: 1:38.24

Time List:
(1:48.76), 1:34.71, 1:37.50, 1:42.50, (1:29.17)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-07
avg of 12: 1:40.93

Time List:
1:41.03, 1:39.68, (1:35.79), 1:39.19, 1:36.89, 1:40.11, 1:46.69, (1:55.04), 1:38.94, 1:37.62, 1:47.96, 1:41.22

Bunch of mega pbs. Averaging around 1:44-1:48 rn


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 8, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-08
single: 17.71

Time List:
1. 17.71 (1,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-3,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)

Squan PB2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 9, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-08
single: 2.00

Time List:
1. 2.00 B L U B' U' R B' U

8tps Skewb solve


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 9, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-08
> single: 2.00
> 
> Time List:
> ...


bluburbu!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 12, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-12
single: 1.00

Time List:
1. 1.00 R' U' F' R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 12, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-12
single: 1.02

Time List:
1. 1.02 U F' U2 F2 R' F' R U F'


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 12, 2022)

What events are you doing?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 13, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> What events are you doing?


2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, OH, Skewb, Pyra, Sq1, Clock, Mega, 3BLD, 4BLD, 5BLD, MBLD, FMC.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 13, 2022)

hi nigel


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 13, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-13
avg of 5: 1:33.07

Time List:
(1:25.84), 1:39.46, 1:32.29, (2:12.30), 1:27.46

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-13
avg of 12: 1:36.42

Time List:
(1:25.84), 1:39.46, 1:32.29, (2:12.30), 1:27.46, 1:45.94, 1:34.02, 1:33.23, 1:40.46, 1:39.96, 1:36.46, 1:34.94

Megaminx


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 14, 2022)

I may be buying cubes this weekend/next week (we have one week of holidays woohoo). I tried my friend's tornado v3 pioneer edition and it was a bit too fast for my liking, so I probably am going to buy the flagship. Also gonna get the mgc 6x6, would have to wait a while for the aoshi unfortunately


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 15, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-15
single: 1:21.97

Time List:
1. 1:21.97 R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

Nice, megamimx pb single! Skipped both eo and ep lol


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 15, 2022)

nigel try this scram

pb fail
cause i was nervous
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-15
single: 10.14

Time List:
1. 10.14 U2 L2 B2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 F2 L' B2 F U' B' R F' U' B L2


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 15, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> nigel try this scram
> 
> pb fail
> cause i was nervous
> ...


Its not great. I got an 8.81 due to a bad OLL and Na perm.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 15, 2022)

I did some weird F2L into a 6-move LL lol

7.32


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 16, 2022)

Pov your parents don't want to buy you cubes, so you decide to go yourself:


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 16, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-16
single: 1:20.84

Time List:
1. 1:20.84 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 16, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-16
avg of 12: 1:34.49

Time List:
1:39.73, 1:34.53, (1:59.83), 1:34.82, (1:20.84), 1:33.60, 1:38.68, 1:35.48, 1:24.82, 1:36.51, 1:37.34, 1:29.43

Averaging sub-1:40

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-16
single: 1:16.60

Time List:
1. 1:16.60 R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

Also PB single again, sub @Imsoosm


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 16, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-16
avg of 12: 1:29.97 (sub 1:30!)

Time List:
(1:19.72), (1:44.62), 1:40.40, 1:34.75, 1:22.03, 1:24.71, 1:31.48, 1:36.14, 1:23.00, 1:32.12, 1:24.19, 1:30.84

1:22.03 to 1:23.00 make a 1:26.40 ao5


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 16, 2022)

Spoiler: Skewb ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-16
avg of 100: 4.31

Time List:
1. 4.10 R U' L' U L' R L' U' L 
2. 2.98 R B' R' B L U' L U 
3. 4.60 B' L' U B' R' B' U L' B 
4. 3.89 U R L U R B R' L B 
5. 5.43 U L U B' U R B' U 
6. (2.64) L' R' B L B' L' R L 
7. 6.16 U L B' U R U' R L U 
8. (7.91+) U' B' L' U' B' R L R B' 
9. (9.18) U' B' U R' L U' B' U R 
10. 5.77 U' B L' U' L' U L' R U' 
11. 3.05 L B R' B' R L U R U' 
12. (2.12) R L' U' R' L' U' R' U' 
13. 4.52 U' B' R' U' R' L B L' 
14. 4.29 L' R L U' R L U R U 
15. 6.64 L B L' R B' R' U' B' U' 
16. 3.78 R U' B' U' L' B R L 
17. 3.01 U L' U R' B' L' R L U 
18. 4.37 L R B' U L' B U' B' L' 
19. 5.21 U B L B U' R B U B' 
20. 6.15 R U' L' U' L' B R U' B' 
21. (2.71) R B L' U L U B L' 
22. 4.61 U' B' U L B' U B U' 
23. 3.19 R B' L' R' L' B L B' U' 
24. 2.93 L U L' R B R' B' L' 
25. 3.22 L' U' B R' U' B' L B 
26. 4.97 R' U' B U R B' L U' 
27. 4.56 R U B L B' U' R' U' R' 
28. (2.71) U L U' B' L' U L' R' L' 
29. 4.41 U' R' L' B' L' R B U' 
30. 4.66 B' R' L' B' U L' U' R 
31. 4.21 L R B R U' B' L' U L' 
32. 3.99 B L' R U' R U B U L' 
33. 4.87 R L B' R' U B' R L R 
34. (7.05) U' B' U B L' B U' B' 
35. 5.04 U' L' U' B' L' R B L 
36. 5.70 R B' R B' R B' R L U' 
37. 3.37 U R B' L U' B' R B' R 
38. 3.89 U' B' L' U B L U B' 
39. 4.63 L U' R B R' L U B 
40. 4.35 R' B U R' U R L' R 
41. 4.59 R' U L R L B R B' 
42. 4.83 R L U' B L' R' L U L' 
43. 4.45 L' R L' R L' B U R' 
44. 2.75 L' U' L' B' U L' B' U' 
45. 4.35 U L U' L' U L R' L' B 
46. 5.38 L R U' L B R U' B U 
47. (2.66) R' U L B U' R L R' 
48. 5.18 R' L' R B' R U B R' 
49. 4.45 R U' R' U L B U B' L 
50. 3.85 L' R U' R B U' R' B' 
51. 4.57 R L U B L' U R' U' B' 
52. 3.88 R B' L' R' B U' R L' R' 
53. 4.81 L B L B R L' R L' 
54. 3.25 R B' R' B' U' R L U L' 
55. 4.01 U' R' U L B' L' B' U L' 
56. 3.72 R' B R' B' R L' R' U L 
57. 4.53 L U' R L' U' B' U' B 
58. 5.35 L' R L' B' R U L' R L 
59. 4.97 B L' R' U' B L' B R U 
60. (6.97) B' U' B R L' B L B' 
61. 4.72 U' B' U B' U' B' R L' R 
62. 3.52 R U' R U' L B U' R' L 
63. 6.38 U L U' L' U R U' R' 
64. 4.18 U' R' B' L R L' U R' U' R' 
65. (7.99+) L B' L' U B' U' R U B' 
66. 5.14+ U R' L' R' B L R L B' 
67. 2.75 B R U B' U' B' U' R' 
68. 3.56 L' B' U R L R L B' 
69. 4.65 L R' U' R U R' U' R B 
70. 3.78 R L' U' L U' B R' L' U' 
71. 3.06 U' R L' R U' L B U' B 
72. 3.28 R B' L U R U L' B' 
73. 2.93 B' U B' R' B' R' L' B' L' 
74. 3.83 U' R' U L' R L' R' B' R' 
75. 4.86 B L' U' R B' L' R' U L' 
76. 3.39 R' L' U R' L' U L' R' U L' 
77. 3.67 B U R B' L U L' B U' 
78. 4.75 L B' R' B' U' B' U' L' 
79. 5.21 R' U' R L' R B' U' B R 
80. 2.85 B' L B L B' L' U' B' R' 
81. 3.97 B U L' B' U B' R' L B 
82. 5.19 L U' B L B' R B R' B' 
83. 4.62 B U R' L' R' L B U R' 
84. 3.94 L U B R' B R B' L' B 
85. 6.62 B R U L B L R B' R 
86. 3.77 B' L' U L U' L B' R 
87. 5.80 U B' R L U' L R' B 
88. 4.78 U R L R' U' R' B R 
89. 3.44 U L U L B' L R' L' R' 
90. 3.46 B L' U L' U' L' R' L 
91. 4.43 R' B' L B R' B' R L' 
92. 5.35 B' U L B' L' U L' B 
93. 3.31 U B' L B R U' R U 
94. 3.03 B' R' U R' U L R U' 
95. 3.08 L' U B' L' R U R' L R' 
96. 2.76 R L' B' L U' B' U' L U' 
97. 5.43 B U' B R B L R' B' R' 
98. 3.34 R' L R U' L' R' L U' 
99. 6.82+ U R L' U R L' U' B' 
100. 3.07 U' B' L' B U' L' U B'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 16, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-16
single: 1:13.71

Time List:
1. 1:13.71 R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'


The fact I got it 3 times in a day...

This solve also had 22s F2L and 36s S2L (LL reached before 1 minute)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 17, 2022)

Just timed a pll time attack, 34.32


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 17, 2022)

dang failed a 4 mover solution was U' R' U' R' **** really


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 17, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-17
single: 1:11.51

Time List:
1. 1:11.51 R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-17
avg of 5: 1:24.81

Time List:
(1:35.68), (1:21.38), 1:23.53, 1:25.22, 1:25.68



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-17
avg of 12: 1:28.35

Time List:
(1:16.83), 1:31.76, 1:35.68, 1:21.38, 1:23.53, 1:25.22, 1:25.68, (1:43.34), 1:32.05, 1:22.03, 1:28.19, 1:37.95

PBs


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 18, 2022)

Bro I keep +2ing on 2x2 (2.67 weekly comp avg, 2.18 without +2) dang


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 18, 2022)

so in the weekly comp in megaminx i got 4 sub 1:30 solves and a pr avg that is sub my old pr single lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 18, 2022)

Today's practice


Spoiler: 3x3 ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-18
avg of 100: 13.97

Time List:
1. 16.28 U B2 D' R2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U B' R2 F D U2 F' L F2 R' F2 
2. 13.63 B' D2 B R D' B L D R' U2 B2 R2 L' B2 D2 R F2 U2 D2 R' 
3. 18.56 U' D' R F L B2 R2 U F' U2 L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' D2 R2 F2 L 
4. 14.48 D B D2 B U2 F D2 B2 D2 L2 F R2 F2 L' U' L F2 D F2 D' 
5. (10.78) D F' L' B U2 R D' L U2 B' R2 U' B2 R2 U D2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 
6. 13.00 L2 D2 F D2 F L2 F U2 L2 F U2 D' B U2 F2 R B F D L' 
7. 18.34 B U' F U2 L2 F2 L B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U D L2 F2 B D2 
8. 13.16 B' L F U2 B' D2 L2 D2 F D2 B' U2 F R D U2 L B D2 B2 
9. (19.10) R' F2 U B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 R2 B R' B2 U' R B2 U F' U 
10. 12.37 L' U L2 R2 B U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F' R2 F2 U' R D' B D F2 U' 
11. (19.61) F L2 B U2 F2 L2 F D2 R2 F2 D2 F' R' D' B' D' U' L R D F 
12. 16.82+ R' F U' B2 R U2 L' B' U D2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 D B2 L2 D' B 
13. 14.87+ D2 R F' D' F B R' U' L D L2 F2 D R2 B2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 U' 
14. 11.80 B' D2 U R' U2 L R2 U2 R' D2 B2 D' R2 B2 L B' L B2 F' 
15. 14.98 R2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U B2 L2 D F' R D' U B' D R U' F' 
16. 12.21 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 D B2 U R2 D2 B' L' D2 R2 U B' L U2 B 
17. 13.02 L2 D B' U' B2 D' R' D' L U' R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 D 
18. 12.71 B' U2 R' B2 L F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L' F' D L2 U F L B' L F2 
19. 10.89 L' U B2 D L' B2 R' U' F L2 B2 D' L2 D F2 D F2 D2 B2 
20. 14.14 U2 B' D2 U2 B L2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 U2 L' B2 U F R' U L' D' 
21. (9.78) B' L' B' R2 B R2 F' L2 R2 U2 F' U2 F D' L2 R' D U R D2 R 
22. 12.87 R2 B2 R2 D R2 U2 R2 D F2 U' B' L D F' D' R' D' R2 B' R2 
23. 16.76 L2 B' D2 B' L2 R2 U2 F L2 B U2 R D2 F D2 B' U B F' U2 L 
24. 11.33 L2 U2 R L' F' D' B R F' B2 U2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 D2 
25. 14.32 B2 U L2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 L F R2 D2 R2 U' R B2 L2 
26. 10.95 L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 R B' R2 B2 F2 D' R' U B' U' 
27. (DNF(15.50)) F2 R L2 B R U F L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R' F2 R F2 
28. 12.44 U' R L' D F2 B' D' B2 R2 B R2 D2 F' U2 R2 L2 B R2 B L' 
29. 12.53 R' D2 L' U2 R D2 L' F2 U2 L2 F R2 U' L' B' D F U2 B2 L2 
30. 12.37 R2 D R2 D2 F' R' B' R2 U2 B2 R U2 F2 R' B2 L' F2 D2 U' F2 
31. 15.30 F' U B U F2 D2 L2 U L2 R2 D L2 D' R F2 R2 B R2 U' L2 
32. 16.82 U2 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F L2 D' B' L R2 B2 L R F2 U 
33. 17.21 L' U R' D L2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 U L2 D2 F2 L B' L' D' B2 L F' 
34. 13.68 F' L D' F' L2 B2 D2 B R2 U2 B L2 D R B U R2 B' F 
35. 13.61 U B' U' D L F2 U' L F R2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 U2 B U2 B 
36. 11.84 U' D' B' L D2 R F' D2 L U B2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U 
37. 12.42 D R2 F L2 F' L2 F' L2 U2 R2 B2 R' B' R' F' D L' B D' 
38. 13.77 F2 B' D L' U' F U B L' U2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 D L2 D' R2 
39. 12.15 L B D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' R' D2 L' F D' B2 F2 
40. 14.04 L R2 B' U2 B L2 B' F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L' D2 U2 L' U R2 U 
41. 14.57 L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L' R' D' F R2 U B2 D B2 R2 
42. 11.24 R' U' B' U' D' F' L' F D2 R2 D2 B' U2 L2 F L2 F' L2 D F 
43. 14.41 U' R' B U2 D' B' R F' D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 R 
44. 11.83 R' F2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 R' D U2 B2 D F' R D 
45. 17.54+ D F2 R' U2 F R' L' B2 U' F2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 B' 
46. 11.80 R2 U2 D B' L2 U2 L2 U' R F R2 U2 L2 F' L2 U2 D2 B2 L2 F' 
47. 16.44 R' D F2 U' L U L F' D2 R D2 R U2 B2 R' B2 D2 L' 
48. 16.39 F2 R' F2 L2 U L' F B R' U2 F2 U D' F2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 D' 
49. 12.32 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D F2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 B R2 B' D R D' B2 D U' 
50. 14.31 F' D' B' R U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 D2 R U2 D2 R' L2 U2 B2 D F' 
51. 16.46 D2 F R' U2 R U2 D' B2 U' R' U2 R B2 R2 D2 L B2 D2 L' U2 
52. 13.46 R' B' L U F2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R F' R' B2 U2 L B2 
53. 12.55 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' U' L2 D' U2 F2 U2 F' L' U R B F D L B2 U2 
54. (DNF(7.65)) B' F' R2 F L2 B' D2 F' U2 R2 L' B U2 B' F U' F D' R2 
55. 13.92 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 U L2 F L2 R D F' L' U F R' 
56. 13.46 U F R2 B' L2 B' R' U R2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 U L2 F2 D2 R' F2 
57. 15.65 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 D L2 D' U' F R2 D2 U' R' U B L R' 
58. 11.32 D R2 B U2 D' R' F R L2 U2 B L2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 F B2 U2 
59. 15.57 U L' U2 L2 B D2 B2 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 B' D' R B R2 B' L' F2 
60. 15.14 F' U2 F' U2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 D' R B L' F D F2 L' 
61. 11.69 L' U D2 F2 R' D2 U2 L F2 L2 R' F2 D2 R B' D2 R D L U F 
62. 17.14 D L' U' F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 D L2 F' U B F2 L' D2 R2 
63. 14.17 F D2 F' D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 L2 D' U B' D B F R F D2 L' 
64. 11.65 U' L' F2 U D2 L D F L2 U2 B' R2 B2 L2 D2 B L2 R' 
65. 13.90 F2 R D2 L' U' B' U' D2 F' U2 F2 B2 R B2 R' B2 R D2 F2 B2 
66. 13.71 B' R2 U2 F L2 F D2 R2 F U2 F' U' R F' D U L' D2 U2 B' D2 
67. 14.98 D2 B' R' U2 F2 R F2 R B2 R D2 L U' B2 L2 B U2 L 
68. 12.70+ L' D2 U2 B2 R' B2 D2 U2 R U2 R2 D B' L D L' F D R D2 
69. (23.13[pop]) F' R' D2 L B2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 R D R' F D B2 R' D F2 
70. 11.39 D F L U F' B R' B U2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 D R2 D B2 R2 B2 L 
71. 11.90 F' D2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 D L2 U R2 U' R B2 R2 U L B' F D' 
72. 16.89 L2 D L2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L B F2 D F' R' F L B2 R 
73. 14.12 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 D U2 F2 U' R' U L2 B' D2 R' D F' L' U2 
74. 16.74 D R' D2 F L2 B' U2 L2 B2 R2 B D2 B L' U' F U' R2 U R2 
75. 12.36 U2 F2 R' L' B' R' L2 D R F2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 R D2 F2 L D 
76. 17.52 L F' L2 F U2 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R' D B U B R' F' 
77. 14.26 B' L B D2 F' U2 F U2 B2 L2 B' D2 L2 F2 R U2 B D2 R2 D F2 
78. 14.06 D2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 F2 U2 B' L2 F D2 R' B' R' F2 L' D2 L D U 
79. 15.50 R2 D2 R D2 U2 F2 L2 R' B2 U2 B2 D' F L B' R' B' L B2 R2 
80. (10.71) F2 U L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 B2 U2 L B' U' F D U2 R2 B U 
81. 15.75 F2 L2 D2 U2 F R2 F' L2 R2 D R' F' L2 R' B F2 D2 U' 
82. 14.32 R U2 R F2 D2 L2 R2 U F2 D' L2 U' R2 D R D B2 U L2 B F 
83. 14.76 B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 B U2 L F' D2 R U2 F L B2 
84. 12.95 R2 B2 D F' R' F2 D' L U B' U2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 B' D2 F2 D2 
85. 13.39 D2 L' U2 F2 R D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L' R2 B' R2 U F' U L2 R D2 L' 
86. 13.69 F2 L2 U B2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 U F2 L' F' L2 D L2 B U2 B R' F2 
87. 16.50 F' R D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L' B2 F2 R' D2 B' D' B' F U F2 L' B' 
88. (10.32) B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 R B' L2 D' B' D2 U B L' R' 
89. 15.39+ D2 R U F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 U R' B L2 R' F' R2 D 
90. 11.35 L' F2 L B2 L F2 R2 B2 R' F2 U2 F2 U' R B' L2 D2 L B' R' B2 
91. 14.53 D2 U F2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 B2 R B' D U L' F2 R' B' F2 R2 
92. 13.85 R2 B2 F2 L D2 B2 U2 F2 L' R' D2 R' U' R2 F2 U B R' D L R2 
93. 13.45 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D R B F2 D L' U' L2 U' R' D2 
94. 10.78 U F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U' L' D' L2 B R' B F L' R' D 
95. 15.05 B U' R' F' R2 L F' R' U' R2 F' U2 F U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' U2 
96. 14.21 R F2 U' F2 L2 U L2 B2 D L2 U' L2 B' R D' L2 D' L B2 L' 
97. 11.45 F2 D2 L2 F U2 B' L2 F L2 D2 B' U R' F' U' B2 L2 D' L' U2 R' 
98. (9.85) L' F R' U2 B2 L U2 L R2 D2 L B2 F2 D R2 U B' R' B2 F' L' 
99. 14.31 D B2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 L2 D2 B L F D' B2 D F2 D2 F' 
100. 13.05 R F2 R F2 R U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D L' F2 U L2 R2 F D2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 18, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-18
avg of 12: 3.41

Time List:
1. (1.72) L' R L U' R B R' B 
2. 2.95 L B' R' B U B U' R' U 
3. 3.59 B' R B' R L R' B' R' 
4. 4.42 R B' R' L R U' L B 
5. 3.66 U' L' R' B' U' R' U R' 
6. 2.84 B R' L R' B L' U B U' 
7. 3.65 U R L R B' L' R U' 
8. 4.46 L R' U L' R B U B' 
9. 3.68 B' R B L U' L B' L' U' 
10. (5.16) R' L' R' U B' R U' B' L' 
11. 1.81 R' L' U B L R U' L' 
12. 2.99 R B' L U' B U' R B L'

Skewb pb ao12!!!! first sub 3.5


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 18, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Its not great. I got an 8.81 due to a bad OLL and Na perm.


i did freefop


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 18, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> i did freefop


i got 8.03


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 18, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> i got 8.03


thats better than your pb


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 18, 2022)

omg tcy noticed me


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 18, 2022)

Who?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 18, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Who?


the megaminx asr holder


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 19, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> the megaminx asr holder


Oh Tristan Chua Yong...


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 19, 2022)

I think I'm currently sub 4.5 on skewb globally (on a good day). Finishing off sarahs advanced rn


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 19, 2022)

how 2 improve in skewb?
i avg like 5.5-6 lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 19, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> how 2 improve in skewb?
> i avg like 5.5-6 lol


i can give solve critiques


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 19, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> i can give solve critiques


sure ill record by the end of the week


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 19, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-19
avg of 5: 1:23.83

Time List:
1:23.74, (1:37.14), 1:22.88, (1:16.03), 1:24.87

megaminx pb ao5!!! )))))


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 20, 2022)

Learning a few ns algs


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 21, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-21
avg of 1000: 4.49

Sub 4.5 on skewb!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 21, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-21
single: 2.97

Time List:
1. 2.97+ U B U' R L' R' U B

Also pb fail


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 21, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-21
avg of 5: 2.86

Time List:
1. 3.24 R B' U' B' U' B' R' U R 
2. (6.10) R' B' R B R' B' R B' U' 
3. (2.25) U L R B' L' R B R L' 
4. 2.53 B' L B L' B R' L R' 
5. 2.80 B' L' U B' U B U' L R'

pb ao5


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 21, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-21
> avg of 5: 2.86
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Sarah's advanced or intermediate


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 21, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-21
> avg of 5: 2.86
> 
> Time List:
> ...


mine is the one I got in comp lmao


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 22, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Sarah's advanced or intermediate


advanced, tryna get used to it


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 22, 2022)

Fun fact: 1/3 of all my posts are in this thread


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 22, 2022)

Spoiler: 4.11 skewb pb ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-22
avg of 100: 4.11

Time List:
1. 5.43 L' B' R' L R' B L' U' B' 
2. 4.50 R B U' R' U B U L B 
3. 3.46 U L' R B U' L R' U 
4. 3.44 L U B L' U B' L U' 
5. 4.20 B U B' U B' L R L B 
6. 3.57 B' U' B' L' R' U R B' R' 
7. 3.53 U B R' U' L U R L' 
8. 3.79 L R' L' B L' B' R L 
9. 2.99 B' R' U L' R B' R' B U' 
10. 6.32+ R B U R' U B' R' L' U 
11. 5.18 R' U R' U L B' L R' 
12. (2.35) U' B U L R' U' B R 
13. 3.32 B' U L R B' R' B L' 
14. 3.51 B L B U' R B' U' B' R 
15. 3.85 R' U' R L' B' R B R L' 
16. 3.50 L U L B U' B U R' B' 
17. (2.57) B' R' L' R' U' B' L' B' 
18. 4.36 B' U R' U' R B L B 
19. 3.10 L' R' L' R B' R L' B' 
20. 4.63 R' L U B U' L' U L U 
21. 5.50 L B U L' R' U' B U L U' 
22. 4.07 U R' U' R' U R' U R' L' 
23. 4.11 B' U' L' R' U' L' R L' 
24. 2.81 R' L' U' L' R L' R L' 
25. (1.91) B' L B R' L' B' U' B' 
26. 3.69 B' R B L B' U R' B' R' 
27. 3.43 U R U R U L U R' L' 
28. 4.03 U' R B L' B' L U' R 
29. 2.78 R' U' B L' U' B L U' 
30. 5.68 R' B R' B' L' U' R U' L 
31. 2.88 B L' U' R' L' U B' U' 
32. 3.55 U R' U L' U' B' L B' 
33. 4.59 U L' R' U B' U R' B 
34. 3.42 L U R' B' R L' R B 
35. 4.38 U R' B L' R' B R U R' 
36. 4.00 B R U' R' B L R' B' U' 
37. (7.14) B' L U B' L' U L U 
38. 3.85 R' L U' B R' B U' R 
39. 4.61 B U' B U L' R U L' 
40. 5.46 B' L' R L B' R' B' U R' 
41. 3.46 B' U R B' R' L' R B' U' B' 
42. 3.25 U' L B L' B' L R' L U 
43. (2.56) L' U L' R U' R L R' 
44. (11.51) U L U' L B L B' R' 
45. (7.45) L B R U L' U R L B' 
46. 3.82 L' B' U L U L' U' L 
47. (6.93+) L R' L' B' R' U L' U 
48. 5.14 U R L' B' L U' B R' B 
49. 4.63 U B R U' B' U L' B' L 
50. 4.64 R' U R L R' B L B 
51. 6.24 L R L B' L' B' R B R' 
52. 4.13 U L' B' L' R U' L' R 
53. 4.35 B' L U B' U L B L' 
54. 5.08 U' R L' R' L' B' R B' L' 
55. 4.53 U' R' B R' B' U L' R 
56. 3.14 R' U B' R' B L' B' R 
57. 3.39 L' B L U L' U L' R U 
58. 5.47 B L' B' L U L' B' R' L' 
59. 4.16 R' U B' U' B' U L' U 
60. 3.70 L R U' L R L' R' B' 
61. 3.58 U R L B' R' U' R' B' 
62. 5.40 U L' R U B' U' B' U R' 
63. 2.78 B' L' R B' L' B R' L' 
64. 4.57 B R' L' R U L B' R U' 
65. 6.14 B' U' R B' U' B U' L B' 
66. 4.07 U' L U' R' B' R L' R' B' 
67. 4.60 B' L' U L' B U R' L' R 
68. 4.15 U' L' B R U' L U L 
69. 3.77 L' B U B U R B L 
70. 3.68 R B' L' U' B' U B L R 
71. 4.59 U L' R L U R L R' 
72. 3.68 R B R U R' U R' B' 
73. (2.36) L' U' L R' L R L' U' L' 
74. 5.84 R' L' U R' B U' L R' 
75. 3.60 L' B U' B R B' U B L 
76. 3.29 R' L U B' U' L U' L B' 
77. (7.60) L' R U' L U B' R U 
78. 2.85 U' L' U B' U' L' R L B 
79. 3.07 R' L' U B R' U' B' U' L 
80. 3.89 B' L B L' U' L' R' B R' 
81. 3.33 L R L U' L' B' L' U 
82. 3.07 U L U' R' B U R' L' B' 
83. 6.16+ U' B U R' U' R B R' 
84. 4.38 B U' R B R U' L R L 
85. 4.76 U' L' U B' R' L' B' U' L' 
86. 4.35 L' B L' U' R' L' B' R' 
87. 4.11 L B' U' B' R L U' B U' 
88. 4.67 L R U' R' U' L' U L 
89. 4.06 R' U' L' B' L B U L 
90. 4.41+ B' L R' L B U L B U 
91. 4.89 B' U B' R' B U' B' U' 
92. 4.05 R B' R L B R L R B 
93. 4.28 R' L' B U R' B L' R L' 
94. 3.60 B U' R B' R' L' U' B' 
95. 3.39 L' U' B U L' R' L' B' U' 
96. 4.04 R B' L' R L R B' R' 
97. 3.11 R' L B' U B' U' L' R U' 
98. 2.96 U' B L' U L R' L R' 
99. 3.96 L R' U L' U B R U' L' 
100. 4.07 B' L' U B' U R' U B U'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 23, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-23
single: 1:10.90

Time List:
1. 1:10.90 R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U


WHAT? A PLL SKIP? NO WAY! I'VE GOTTA REWATCH THAT!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 23, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Spoiler: 4.11 skewb pb ao100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


faster than my pb ao5.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 24, 2022)

I can execute all of my skewb ns algs sub 1.25 (the 8 I just learned)


----------



## Nevan J (Oct 25, 2022)

@NigelTheCuber what's your square-1 pb and global average


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 25, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> @NigelTheCuber what's your square-1 pb and global average


16.81, 27


----------



## LBr (Oct 25, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-23
> single: 1:10.90
> 
> Time List:
> ...


MeMyselfAndPi moment


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 25, 2022)

screwed up 2x2 and 3x3 in weekly comp, and +2ed a 2.98 single in skewb 

however pyra was nice and got a sub 6 avg with 3.60 single!


----------



## Nevan J (Oct 25, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> 16.81, 27


I have a faster single than yours but my global average is like around sub-50 to sub-30


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 26, 2022)

Ignore what I said about averaging 27 on squan, I just got 24.08 in the weekly with a counting 21


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 26, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-26
avg of 5: 21.97

Time List:
1. 19.22 (-2,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0) 
2. 24.50 (-5,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ (-1,0)/ (6,0)/ 
3. 22.18 (4,0)/ (3,-3)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (4,-3)/ (2,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ 
4. (36.57) (1,3)/ (0,6)/ (0,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-5) 
5. (18.62) (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,6)/ (5,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (6,-2)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 26, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-26
avg of 12: 3.15

Time List:
1. 2.86 B R' L U L R L' R 
2. 3.08 U B L' U' L' B' U' R 
3. (2.36) R' L' U L' R U' L B 
4. 3.68 U R U R' B R' L R 
5. 3.00 L' U B L' B' R' B' L 
6. 3.16 L' U' L' U' L' R' B' R' U 
7. 3.64 L' U R' L B L B R' 
8. (4.36) U B R L' B U B R' 
9. 2.82 L B R L' R U' L' U' 
10. 2.37 R B' L' U L R U R L' 
11. 3.57 B L R' L' U L' U B' U' 
12. 3.28 L B U' B L B' R B U


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 27, 2022)

Spoiler: 3.99 skewb pb ao100 (finally sub 4!!!)



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-27
avg of 100: 3.99

Time List:
1. 3.58 L U B' L B' R' B R' B' 
2. (7.80) U' L' R L R' B' R' U' 
3. 4.60 L R' L B' U L' B' L' U' 
4. (6.50+) U B' U R' B' U L R' B' 
5. 4.31 L R' U R' B L' U' B 
6. 3.80 U R' U' B' U R' L U' L' B' 
7. 4.56 L' R B' L' U L R' B' R' 
8. 3.47 L' B' U R U' L B R B' 
9. 4.12 L B' R L U R' B' U L' 
10. (2.29) L U R B R' L B L' 
11. 4.75 R U L U' R' U' R B 
12. 5.30 B L B' R B' L' U B' 
13. 4.01 U' R' U L' B R B L' U' 
14. 5.62 B' U' L U B' L' U B' 
15. 3.36 U R' L B L' B' L' R 
16. 4.21 B L' B' U R L' B' U' 
17. 2.65 L' R' L' R' L R' L' U' 
18. 3.73 U B R' B' R U R L' U' 
19. 3.25 U' L' B L U R B' R' 
20. 2.95 R' L R' B L' B' L' R 
21. 4.49 U L' R U' R' U' R L' 
22. 3.26 U' B L' B' R B' L' B' U' 
23. (2.12) L B' R' U L' B L U 
24. 2.62 L' U L' B R L' B' R 
25. 3.65 L' R' B U' L' B R L 
26. 4.53 B U R U' L B' U L R 
27. (6.29) L' R L' R U' L B' R U' 
28. 3.98 L' R' B' U B U' B' L' 
29. 3.08 B U L B L R B U' L' 
30. 6.07+ L U' B U R' U R' B' R' 
31. 3.08 L U' B R L' U' L' B 
32. 5.17 L U' B L B L' R' U B' 
33. 4.14 L B' L' R B' L U' R' L 
34. (7.75+) B' U' B' U L' B U R 
35. 4.72 R' L R' U R B' R B' 
36. 2.86 B R' L U L R L' R 
37. 3.08 U B L' U' L' B' U' R 
38. (2.36) R' L' U L' R U' L B 
39. 3.68 U R U R' B R' L R 
40. 3.00 L' U B L' B' R' B' L 
41. 3.16 L' U' L' U' L' R' B' R' U 
42. 3.64 L' U R' L B L B R' 
43. 4.36 U B R L' B U B R' 
44. 2.82 L B R L' R U' L' U' 
45. (2.37) R B' L' U L R U R L' 
46. 3.57 B L R' L' U L' U B' U' 
47. 3.28 L B U' B L B' R B U 
48. 5.40 L' B' R L U R' B L' 
49. 2.82 L B' L B' R' U L R' L 
50. 2.94 U B' L' U R U R' B U' B' 
51. 3.38 R' L B' U L R' U' R' U 
52. 4.31 B U B' R L R' U R' U' 
53. 5.31 B L' B L' B U' R U' B 
54. 2.63 B L' U' L B' R U L' 
55. 5.39 L U' L' B U' B U L B' 
56. 5.23 R L B U' R' L B L U' 
57. 3.45 R' L' U L' B' U R U B' 
58. 4.76 L U' R L U B' R' L B' 
59. 3.93 L R L B' U L R' L 
60. 5.05 B R' B' U' L' B L U L B' 
61. 4.57 L' U B L' U B' L B' U' 
62. 4.83 R' B U R L' U R L' B' 
63. 3.61 B R' B L B L U' B' R' 
64. 2.81 L' R' U R B' L U' R' 
65. 3.42 B' L' R' U B L U' B' 
66. 4.78 B' U B' U' R B L U B 
67. 3.68 L U L' R' L' U' B R 
68. 5.38 R' B' U' L' B' R' U L' R 
69. 3.77 L B' L' R L R U' B' L 
70. 3.57 B R L' U' R' U' L R 
71. 3.32 U L' R' U R L U' R 
72. 5.48 L' B' R B U B L' R' 
73. 3.57 U L R' L' R' B' L' B' L' 
74. 6.00 R' B' U' B U B' U' L' R' 
75. 3.39 U R U' B' L' R L R' U' 
76. 4.15 L' B R L' U B R U 
77. 2.96 R' B R' B L' R' B U 
78. 4.40 U' L R' L' R L' U B L 
79. 2.84 L' R' B L R' U B R' L 
80. 3.39 L' R' B L' B R L U B' 
81. 3.59 L' R U B R U' B U' 
82. 6.03 U R U' R L B' R' B U 
83. 3.25 B' L U B U L R' U B' 
84. 3.32 L' B' L' U B U' B' L R 
85. 3.95 B' L U B' L' R B' L R' 
86. 4.42 R' U R U B R' L R 
87. 4.24 B' U B' R U' L' B L' 
88. 4.95 L R' B' U' L B' R U B' 
89. 3.30 U' L' B' U R' U L' R' 
90. 3.71 R' U R' U' B L' R' L 
91. 3.97 B L' B' R' U' L' U' L' 
92. 6.16 U L R L B R L U' R' 
93. 5.44 B' U' B R' U' R' B' R U 
94. (2.52) L B' R' U' R L' B U 
95. 3.20 R B' R L' R' U R L' R 
96. (DNF(8:05.43)) B R L' B' U' R' L B' U 
97. 4.32 R U B' R U' B' R B' L' 
98. 3.39 B' L' U R' B L' B R' L 
99. 3.84 B' L R L' B L U R 
100. 2.89 L B' U R' L' R' B' U' B'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 28, 2022)

Spoiler: 3.96 skewb ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-29
avg of 100: 3.96

Time List:
1. 3.19 U L' R L' B' U' R' B 
2. 5.11 U' L' U B R L R U' B' 
3. 3.21 U L' B U R' L R' L' U 
4. 5.38 B R' U B R B L' U 
5. 3.51 U L' U L B' U' B L' 
6. 3.40 B U B L' B' L' U B' U 
7. (1.93) B' U L R' U B' U' L' 
8. 3.13 U L' R' B U B' R U B' 
9. 5.15 L B' U R B R' B L 
10. 4.13 B' R L' R' U L' U' B 
11. 3.93 U R' L' R' B' U' R L U' 
12. 3.56 U L U B' U' B R' L' B 
13. 3.93 R L' B' R' L' R L' R L' 
14. 2.44 B L U' L U R' B' L' 
15. 4.03 B' R' L' B' L' B L R B' 
16. 3.68 L' B R' B' L B R' U' B' 
17. 4.53 B' R L' R' U' B' R B' 
18. 5.60 R L' B R' U R U B R 
19. (8.04) B R L' R' U L' R B' 
20. 2.65 B' L R' L' R U L R' B' 
21. 2.94 B' R' B' U' B U' L' R 
22. 3.71 L' U B R U' R' L' U' 
23. 4.57 R' U' B L U' R' U' L 
24. 3.85 U B L' B L' R' L B 
25. 2.78 L' R' U' L' B' R' L' B' R 
26. 5.94 R B U' B R' B' U' B L' 
27. 4.83 U R' L B' R' B L B U' 
28. (6.01+) R B L' R' L U B R 
29. 4.09 U B' U' R' L B U R B' 
30. 2.93 U' B' U' B U' R L U L 
31. 3.55 R' B' U' B' R' B U R' B' 
32. (1.99) U' B' R' U' B L B' R' 
33. 4.10 R' B' U R' B L U B R 
34. 3.60 B' L B' R U L B' R' 
35. (6.07) L U' R' B' U B U R U' 
36. 3.79 B' U' R U' L B' U L' U' 
37. 5.10 L' R' U L' B R' B' L' B' 
38. 4.46 B L R B U' L' R U' 
39. 3.31 U' B' U' L B' R' B' U R 
40. 4.59 U R L' U B U B U' 
41. 4.75 B' U B U B L' B L 
42. 2.53 R L' B R' B' L B' R' L' 
43. 4.35 L' U' L B L' B' L U' B 
44. 2.70 U R' B' L B' L' B R 
45. 4.34 U' L' R' L R B L' R' U 
46. 3.64 B R' U B L R' L' R U 
47. (6.40) U' B' U' B R B' R L 
48. 3.89 B' U' L B' R' L' B' U B 
49. 4.65+ U R' L' R B R' U' B 
50. 4.58 R B' U L R' U' R' U' L 
51. 3.50 R L U' L R U' L' B 
52. 3.44 L B' U B R L' B U' B' 
53. 5.40 U' L R' U' R B R' B' R' B' 
54. 2.75 L' B' U' L' B' R U B U' 
55. 4.00 L' U' L B' R' L' B L' 
56. 5.10 R L' U L R' U' L' R' 
57. 3.89 R' B' R L' R B' U R U' 
58. 5.00 R U L U' L U' R U 
59. 4.46 B' R U' R' U' L U R' L 
60. 4.62 R' B R L' U' B R U' 
61. 3.01 L U R U' R B R U' B 
62. 3.35 U L' B' L' R B L R 
63. (1.24) L U' L U R' B' L B 
64. 4.32 B' R' B' L U B' L' U 
65. 4.71 L B R' U L' B' R' L U' 
66. 5.54 U L' R L U' R' U' B L 
67. 3.18 B L' B' L' B' U' R' L' U' 
68. 3.41 L' R' L' R L' B R' L U' 
69. 4.00 U' L B R L B' R U L 
70. 5.69 U' L R' U' B L' R U B 
71. 4.10 L B' U R L B R' B R' 
72. 3.67 R' U B' U L' U' B U' B' 
73. 4.39 L U' R' B' R' L' R' U' 
74. 2.73 U' L U' R' U' R U L 
75. 3.93 U R L' U B U' B' R' U' 
76. 4.43 R' L' U' L' B' U' B' L' 
77. 4.32 L R B L' R U B' U' B' 
78. 4.98+ U' L B' L R B L U R' 
79. (6.03) B U' B' U' L' U L B' 
80. 3.03 B R' U' L' U R L' B R' 
81. 4.92 L' U' L B L R B R L' 
82. 3.02 L' U' R' B' L' B' R L' 
83. 4.20 R U R B' R B' R L B 
84. 5.06 R' L' U' R' L B L B 
85. 2.97 R L U' R L' B' U' L B 
86. (2.03) L' U' L' R L' B' R U L' U' 
87. 3.34 L U' B' U' L U' L' R 
88. 4.73 U R' L' U L U B' L' B 
89. 2.85 B' U' R' B' R' L U L' 
90. 4.71 L B' R B' R' U' R' L U' 
91. 3.56 R' B L R L B U R' L' 
92. 3.21 U' R B L' U' R U' L U' 
93. 4.46 U L' R' L' B' R L' B' 
94. 3.00 U' B' U B R U' B U B' 
95. (2.13) L' U B L R' B' U' R' 
96. 4.39 R L' R B' R' B L' R' U 
97. 2.21 U' R L R' L' U R B 
98. 3.55 L R L' U R' U' B' U' L' 
99. 3.20 L' U' R' L U B L' U' B 
100. 3.57 B' R' L U' R' L' B' U L'



contains 3 1's


----------



## gsingh (Oct 28, 2022)

Wtf happened here?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 28, 2022)

gsingh said:


> View attachment 21044
> Wtf happened here?


He fell asleep from boredom. 

#skewbmoment


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 29, 2022)

gsingh said:


> View attachment 21044
> Wtf happened here?


I had a really bad solve and decided to reset the timer, leaving the solve as dnf and i just spammed numbers on my keyboard lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 29, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> He fell asleep from boredom.
> 
> #skewbmoment


Did that once during a 3x3 session, but not skewb


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 29, 2022)

I have finished the 5 sledge ns, and am going to learn these easy cases


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 29, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-29
avg of 5: 3.29

Time List:
1. (3.06) U R B L R' L' B' U' 
2. (3.60) L' B L R' L B' R' U' B' 
3. 3.24 B U' L R' B' R B' R U' 
4. 3.39 U' L U R' U R L' R' 
5. 3.23 U L B U' R' U B' R L'

Beat nr by 0.01 and also insanely consistent


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 30, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-30
avg of 5: 2.94

Time List:
1. 2.39 U R U R' B U' R' L' 
2. (2.32) R L B' L' R U L R 
3. 3.84 B U L' B L B R U B 
4. (DNF) R' U R B' U L' R' B' 
5. 2.60 R L' B R' U B L' R B

PB2 skewb average  Could have been PB if I done better on the 3.84 but still really solid!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 30, 2022)

I might switch back to yuhu for megaminx...


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 30, 2022)

Spoiler: 3.82 skewb ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-30
avg of 100: 3.82

Time List:
1. 4.53 R' B U L U L' B R' B' 
2. 4.11 R U R B' R' U R' U' 
3. 4.31 B' U R U' R B R' U' 
4. 4.10 U' B R' B' U' R B' U' 
5. 3.39 B R L U R U' L R 
6. 4.05 R' L U' L' B' L B U' L' 
7. 3.58 R' L B R U L R' B' 
8. 3.50 U B' L U L U' L B' 
9. 3.11 L' U B L R' B' U' B' 
10. 4.40 B R L B R U B' R' U' 
11. 4.18 R L R' B' L U L' R' U' 
12. 3.45 U B L B L' R B R 
13. 2.82 L R U' R B' R' B' R 
14. 4.09 U' B' L' R' L' B R L' 
15. 2.41 L' R' U' R U R' L' U 
16. 4.39 L' U R' L U B R' L' U' 
17. 3.36 R L R L' B U' B R' 
18. 4.09 R L B' R' B' R U L' 
19. (1.99) R' L' B R' U' B R U 
20. 3.30 B R B R U' R' L' U 
21. 2.34 L' R' L R' B L R B' R' 
22. 3.85 B' R' L R' L B' U R 
23. 3.70 U' B R' L R B R' L U' 
24. 3.10 L' R' U' L B L' U' L R' 
25. 3.16 U' B L' U R' U L' B L' 
26. 3.95 B' U' L' U' B' U R L R' 
27. 4.12 L U' B R' B L B' R B' 
28. 3.88 U' L U R L R B' L U 
29. 2.87 U R' B R' U L U L' 
30. 4.35 U' L U L' R U' L R' U 
31. 2.59 R U' B R' U' L' R' U' R 
32. 2.69 R' U R' L B L U' R' U' 
33. 3.90 B' L' B' U L' B' U B' 
34. 3.46 L R' B' L' R' L R' L' R' 
35. 3.21 R' B' R' L' U B L' U 
36. (7.22+) L U R U' R' B U' R' 
37. 4.20 B L' B U L U' B' U L 
38. 4.03 B L U L' B L R' L B 
39. 3.66 R' L U R U' R U R' 
40. 5.12 U L U' B R' L' U B' L' 
41. 2.59 B' L' R' L U R' U R' 
42. 3.59 R B U R U B' U' L R' 
43. 4.85+ B L U L B L' U' L' B 
44. 5.27+ R B R U L' B' L' B 
45. 3.21 R' U L' R U B R' B 
46. 2.60 L U L' U R L' B L' B' 
47. 5.55+ B L B U' L R' B' U 
48. 3.94 U B U' R L U B L' 
49. 3.76 L' B U' B' U L U' R' 
50. 3.68 U L' B R U' R U L' U L' 
51. 3.50 L B R U B R' L U B' 
52. 3.64 L' B R' U' L' R' U L' 
53. (2.25) L' R B U L' R' B' L' 
54. 2.51 L U' L' B' L' B' L' U 
55. 5.68 B' L' B' L' U' L R' L' 
56. 3.88 R L' R B' L R U' L 
57. 5.08 U' L' R B' U' B' L' R 
58. 4.66 B U L' R' B R' L B' 
59. 4.59 U' B U' R' U B' L B' U' 
60. 3.71 U' B L B L B' U' B' U 
61. (6.75) L' B R B R' B' U L' B 
62. 5.56 L R U' L B' R L R U 
63. 3.21 L' R L U L' B L U 
64. (1.68) B' R L B U' B L U' B' 
65. 4.37 L U' L' U' B' R' U' B L 
66. (6.25) R U' R' L' U B' U' R' 
67. 3.56 B' R B R' U' R' L R' 
68. 3.64 R' L' B' L' U' B' R' L B' 
69. 6.02+ R L B U B' L B' U' L U 
70. 5.73 R' B R U L U' L B' 
71. (1.81) R L U B' R U R' L' B' 
72. 3.88 R' U L U' R U L R' 
73. 3.09 R B R' B' L B' L U' 
74. 4.30 L' U' L B' L' B' L' R 
75. 3.14 R' U R' U B' R U' R 
76. (1.70) B' L R' L B' L' U' B' 
77. 3.14 R U' R' U' R' B L' R' 
78. 2.96 U' L R' U B L' B U L 
79. 4.41 R L B' U B' L U' B' U' 
80. 4.02 B' R' L B U' L U' B' 
81. (6.04) B' U' R L' R' U' R B R' 
82. 2.71 R B' U' R B R U B' 
83. 3.63 R B U B' U' L U' L R 
84. 4.00 L B' U' R' U L U' L' U' 
85. 3.42 R' U L' B' L' U' L' R L 
86. (8.28) U' R L' U' B L' R U L' 
87. 2.30 U' L B' U L' R B' R 
88. 5.84+ L' R U' B U' B' L' U' L 
89. 4.11 R' B' L' B' R' L' R' B 
90. 4.14 R L B' L' R' U B L' 
91. 4.12 R' L U R' B' U B' R 
92. 3.82 R' B U' R L R' B' R' U 
93. 2.38 U L B' R U' B L R' 
94. 2.80 L U' L U' B' U L B' U' 
95. 4.79+ R U L B R B' L R L 
96. 3.31 L' U' B R' L' B R U 
97. 3.99 L' B' L R L' B R' U' 
98. 3.67 U' R L U R L B R 
99. 4.27 B U' R L' B U' R U' B 
100. 4.00 B R' L U' R B R' U'



My ao1k is 4.12 now, so sooner or later I should be sub 4


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 30, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-30
single: 16.20

Time List:
1. 16.20 (0,-4)/ (0,3)/ (-2,1)/ (5,-4)/ (4,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-4,-5)/

Finally squan pb single

Recon
(2,0)/(-4,3)/(-3,2)/(-1,-2)/(0,-3)/ //CS
(4,0)/(6,-3)/(3,0)/ //CO
(-3,6)/(3,0)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(-2,1)/(-3,0)/ //EO
(5,3)/(-3,0)/(3,3)/(0,-3)/ //CP
(1,0)/(0,3)/(-1,-1)/(1,-2)/(2,0) //EP

22 slices, 1.35 sps


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 31, 2022)

I tied my skewb pb ao5 with another 2.86 lmaoo


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 2, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-02
avg of 5: 2.81

Time List:
1. 2.18 R' B U B L U' L' R' 
2. (3.51) L' U R L B U' R' U 
3. (1.89) R' L U' L' U' L' B R 
4. 3.35 L U B' R U L' U' B 
5. 2.91 B' L B U' R' U L' R L'

New pb skewb ao5


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 2, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-02
> avg of 5: 2.81
> 
> Time List:
> ...





Spoiler: 2.18



R' B U B L U' L' R'

y z' //inspection
R r' //layer
S z' x S z2 S //last layer

13 moves in 2.18= 5.96 tps





Spoiler: 3.51



L' U R L B U' R' U

y' //inspection
b R' r' R' //layer
z' S z S z2 S //last layer

16 moves in 3.51= 4.56 tps





Spoiler: 1.89



R' L U' L' U' L' B R

x //inspection
R' r' R //layer
S z H //last layer

11 moves in 1.89= 5.82 tps





Spoiler: 3.35



L U B' R U L' U' B

z y //inspection
B' r' b B' //layer
z r' B' r B r z2 R r' R' //last layer (l4c)

12 moves in 3.35 = 3.58 tps 





Spoiler: 2.91



B' L B U' R' U L' R L'

y2 z //inspection
R r' z2 r' R' //layer
S z H //last layer

12 moves in 2.91= 4.12 tps


----------



## Hyperion (Nov 2, 2022)

How much of NS do you have learned?


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Nov 2, 2022)

@NigelTheCuber How many solves have you done to get very good recognition for NS Cases? I learned a bunch of NS algs and done around 200 solves, but my recognition is still bad and my solves are not even sub 6, and I average 4 with Sarah's Advanced.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 3, 2022)

Hyperion said:


> How much of NS do you have learned?


I have learned the 5 sledge cases and peanut+swirl and wat perm


SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> @NigelTheCuber How many solves have you done to get very good recognition for NS Cases? I learned a bunch of NS algs and done around 200 solves, but my recognition is still bad and my solves are not even sub 6, and I average 4 with Sarah's Advanced.


I have done about 1000 solves with ns knowledge, and I recommend just specifically just training recog for those cases (You could use a trainer, but I just do it in my free time lol)

Also completely agree with your name lol


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Nov 3, 2022)

Ok, Thank You! Also, Skewb is my main event and I didn't know what name to put that had Skewb in it so I just put SkewbIsTheBestEvent.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 3, 2022)

SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> Ok, Thank You! Also, Skewb is my main event and I didn't know what name to put that had Skewb in it so I just put SkewbIsTheBestEvent.


You chose the best name, lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 3, 2022)

0.07 off sub 1 for 4x4 in this week's weekly comp


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 3, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-03
single: 49.34

Time List:
1. 49.34 R U B2 D' L2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 U' F2 B' L2 R B U' R' B2 U' Rw2 Uw2 L Uw2 F L' F L2 F2 Rw2 R' Fw2 Uw D Fw2 F Uw Rw' Fw' Uw2 Rw R' U' L' B2

Cubedrop out of pb


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 3, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-03
avg of 12: 59.31

Time List:
1:01.41, (1:19.78), 1:03.02, 58.69, (49.34), 1:01.02, 57.23, 1:06.75, 53.35, 57.39, 55.03, 59.19

Sub 1 ao12, solves 7 to 11 make a 56.55 ao5 (0.06 off pb)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 3, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-03
avg of 12: 58.49

Time List:
(49.34), 1:01.02, 57.23, (1:06.75), 53.35, 57.39, 55.03, 59.19, 1:00.02, 1:00.71, 1:02.73, 58.21

Rolled the average


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 3, 2022)

"How to stop the timer" video is just inspiring. 

#plsteachme


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 4, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> "How to stop the timer" video is just inspiring.
> 
> #plsteachme


1. get a bad solve
2. use your underside and place it on top of the timer and it stops


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 5, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-05
single: 14.28

Time List:
1. 14.28 (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-2)


Let's go, first sub 15





__





14.28 Square-1 PB Single - CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool






cubedb.net


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 5, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-05
avg of 5: 20.68

Time List:
1. 21.24 (0,-1)/ (4,1)/ (-1,5)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (2,0) 
2. (42.93) (4,0)/ (-1,2)/ (1,4)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (-5,-3)/ (4,0)/ (-1,0)/ (4,0)/ 
3. (14.28) (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-2) 
4. 18.47 (-5,0)/ (0,6)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-5)/ (2,-3)/ (2,0) 
5. 22.33 (0,2)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,-5)/ (2,0)

Also pb ao5, sub 20 soon


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 5, 2022)

Finally getting my tornado v3


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 5, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-05
single: 4:14.86

Time List:
1. 4:14.86 3Uw D R2 3Fw' F2 Bw U' R' Dw D' 3Fw L 3Fw2 Rw' U2 L2 3Uw2 D' Dw' 3Rw F U2 3Fw' Bw' Fw2 3Rw2 Rw' Dw2 Lw' L2 3Uw' Uw 3Rw2 B' D F U2 3Rw' U B2 3Rw2 F' U2 Fw B' Lw2 Dw R Bw Lw' U2 D' Lw2 Dw F2 Fw Dw2 3Fw2 Bw Fw2 Dw Bw2 F' Fw' Dw' 3Rw2 R' U2 Rw' Uw2 3Uw D2 Bw2 Rw2 3Rw' D2 U' 3Rw R2 L

Getting kinda fast at 6x6


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 5, 2022)

brooo time flies i have been cubing for a year already


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 6, 2022)

Spoiler: 5.95 pyra ao100



Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-06
solves/total: 99/100

single
best: 3.02
worst: 11.08

mean of 3
current: 5.88 (σ = 0.46)
best: 4.20 (σ = 0.86)

avg of 5
current: 5.88 (σ = 0.46)
best: 4.81 (σ = 0.53)

avg of 12
current: 6.01 (σ = 0.65)
best: 5.37 (σ = 0.86)

avg of 100
current: 5.95 (σ = 1.10)
best: 5.95 (σ = 1.10)

Average: 5.95 (σ = 1.10)
Mean: 5.98

Time List:
1. 6.34 U L U' L R U L' U l r' u
2. 6.88 L R' U' R L U' B R l r b'
3. 4.12 L B' L R' B' U' B' U l u'
4. 6.85 U B L U L' R' U B r' b u
5. 4.99 L R' U' L' R U' L' U' l' u
6. 6.14 U' B L' U L' U L' R' r b u'
7. 7.08+ U B R B' U' R U' R' r u
8. 7.80 U L R U' R U' B' U' l' r b'
9. 7.28+ R U R' U R' L R U' R' l b u'
10. 3.89 R' U B' L' B R' L R' l r u'
11. 6.68 U R B L U B' R L' l r' b' u'
12. 6.43 R L U' R' B' L' U' R U' r u'
13. 5.44 R U B R U B' U R L' l r'
14. 5.65 R B L' R' U R U R r' b' u
15. 3.02 R' L' U' L' R' U R L' r' b
16. 5.53 L R' B U' B' U' R' L' l r' b u'
17. 7.75 B' U B R' U B L B u'
18. 5.37 L' B' U L' U' R U' B' U l b'
19. 5.88 R B R B L R B R' l r' b u'
20. 5.00 B' U' B' R B' R' L B' l u
21. 6.05 U B U' R' L B R U l b' u
22. 5.31 B' R B U L' B L B u'
23. 5.36 U R L B R' U R' L r'
24. 4.96 B L R' U' B R L U r b' u'
25. 5.03 L B R' L' B R L B L' l r b
26. 6.14 L B L' U L' R L' B l r b
27. 5.07 U B' U' R U L' B' L u'
28. 7.43 R B L R' L' R' U' B' l'
29. 5.18 R' L' R' B' L' R' B' U' b u
30. 3.53 B U R' U' B U R' U' r' u'
31. 8.43 B U' L U' B' U B' R' U' l' r b' u
32. 4.20 U' B' U' L U' B' R' U l' b u
33. 5.06 B' R L R' L' B' L U' l r u
34. 8.71+ L R L R U' L U B r u'
35. 8.09 B' U L U' R B L B U' b'
36. 4.54 U' L' R B' U B' R' B' U' l r b u
37. 5.84 B' L B U' L' R L' B' r' b u'
38. 5.32 U' L' B' L' B' R' L' B L l' r'
39. 7.09 L' R' U' L U' B' L B' l r' u'
40. 4.07 R' B' L' U R' U' B' R' U' u
41. 5.19 L' U R B' R B R' L' l u'
42. 6.28 L' R' U B R U' L' R U l'
43. 5.92 U B U R B U' R U l' b
44. 5.96 L' R L' B R' L B' U' B' l r' b'
45. 4.77 L R' B R L' R L' B l' u
46. 5.96 U L' R B R L U' B' l' r b' u'
47. 5.19 B' L' U B L' R' U' L l' r' b u
48. 5.19 B U' L' R L' R B' L' r' b u'
49. 6.93 U R' B U L' B' L' R' l r b
50. 9.22 R' L R U L U B' R' r b u'
51. 6.40 L' R' U L U' R B L' R' r' b u
52. 4.01 U R U' R' L' U L' R' l' r u'
53. 6.71 B' U L' B U L' B R l b u'
54. 5.94 B U' B R U' B' L U l r b u
55. 9.96 L' B R' B L' U' B' L' l' r' b' u'
56. 5.24 B R B L' R' B' U L' l r'
57. 4.02 L' U' B U R' U' B' L' r b
58. 6.25 L' R' U L' U' L B R' l r
59. 7.18 U R L' B' L B' L R' l' b' u'
60. 6.28 R' L R' U' L B R' B' U' r' b' u
61. 3.95 L B U R' B' U' L' R' l
62. 5.38 B' L' U R L U R' L' l' b' u'
63. 7.08 L' B' U' L' R B L B' l
64. 5.90 L R' B U R' B' U L' l' r' u
65. 6.43 U' R B L' B' U R U r' u
66. 5.53 B R B R' B U' L' U r u'
67. 4.89 L R' U' L' R' L' U R l r' b
68. 4.39 L' B' R U' L' B L' U' l' u'
69. 5.12 R' B' U B' L U' L B' l r
70. 5.66 B L' R L' B' R' U' B' L' l r' b' u
71. 7.03 R U R U R' B' U' L' l r b'
72. 6.97 B L' R' B' L' B' L' R' l' u
73. 6.42 L U L' R U B' R U' l b
74. 9.37 R' U L R' B R U L' l' r' u'
75. 4.25 U' L R' U' B' U B' R l' b
76. 5.03 U' B' U L R' B' R U' b'
77. 3.31 B U' R U' L B' R' L'
78. 7.77 L' R U' B U B U' R' U' l' r'
79. 9.00 U' B' L' U' B U' R' B l' r b
80. 5.83 B L U R' L' B U L' l r' b' u'
81. 6.36 U' B U R L' B' L' B r b' u
82. 5.21 B' L' B U' L R L U' l b' u'
83. 6.46 U' L' R' B' U B L' U l' b u'
84. DNF L U' B' R' B R B R l' b u'
85. 4.78 U' B R' U L' U' L U l' b' u
86. 7.03 B' U' L R' B L' R' B' l'
87. 5.07 B U L B' U' R U' L' l' b' u
88. 11.08+ L U R' U L' R B' R r u'
89. 5.84 U' L' R' L B L U B' l' r b u'
90. 5.12 U B' R B' R' B U R l' b u
91. 7.32 R B' L' U R U' B U' l' b' u'
92. 7.15 U' R' U R' B U' R' U' l r b' u'
93. 3.14 U' B' R' L B' R U L' u'
94. 5.71 L U L' R' U R L' U' b u'
95. 6.32 U' R L U' B' R L' B' r b u
96. 5.47 U' B R' U L U' L B L l r'
97. 6.89 U' R' B L B' R' L U' B' r' b
98. 5.49 U' R L U' R' B' R' U' l' r' u'
99. 5.75 L' B U R' B R U' R r b u'
100. 6.39 L R' U' L' B' R B R' l' r' b'



Pb is 5.73, but I just decided to do an ao100


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 6, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Finally getting my tornado v3


saw you in cubewerkz lmao

anyway hows the tornado v3


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 6, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-06
avg of 5: 4.18

Time List:
1. (5.05) R' L U B' U R B' L' r
2. 3.80 B L' B' L' U L' R U l' b u'
3. (2.25) U' B' L R' U L' B L l
4. 4.93 L U B' R U L' B R' l r' b'
5. 3.81 L R B R' B' U R' U' l' r b' u'

Pyra pb ao5, getting closer to sub 4

Also tied with @tetraaa lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 6, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> saw you in cubewerkz lmao
> 
> anyway hows the tornado v3


Nice but cornercutting is meh, magnets are kinda weak (tho u can adjust that)


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 7, 2022)

i recommend these tensions
tensions 2
springs 1
magnets 4

it is very stable so it is alright to put to weakest springs


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 7, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-07
avg of 12: 12.22

Time List:
1. 11.72 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 U R2 U' L F' U L2 U2 B' F2 U R' B 
2. 13.00 B2 R D2 R B2 F2 L' U2 B2 R2 D2 R B' D F U B R D' F' L 
3. 10.75 R F2 L2 B L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L D2 F' D F2 U' F D 
4. 11.88 U' F U2 L2 U2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 R2 B' U' F U' R' F L' U2 B 
5. 10.90 F' L2 B' U2 L2 B' D2 U2 F' L2 B L2 R' B' U' B' R' B2 U R' 
6. 13.03 D F' R2 F D' R B L2 U' F' D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 B 
7. 11.76 B D' L' U' L' U' D F B2 R D2 F2 R' F2 R' B2 L 
8. (14.32) L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 U F2 R D2 F R' U' F' U2 R B2 
9. 12.12 R' B2 U' R B D' F2 L2 D F2 B2 U2 L' F2 R2 U2 F2 R B2 L 
10. 14.21 L B U2 R F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R F2 R' U' L2 D R D2 R F' 
11. (10.57) B' R U2 R2 B F2 R2 B D2 B' D2 F' L2 R D' L2 U F2 U R 
12. 12.78 R U F U2 L2 B F R2 B L2 F R2 F2 D' B2 D2 L D' F' U'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 7, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> i recommend these tensions
> tensions 2
> springs 1
> magnets 4
> ...


ok i like strong magnets so i set it to max and the tensions and springs are also great ootb


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 8, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-08
avg of 12: 12.14

Time List:
1. 11.28 R L2 U B2 U' L2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 R B D' B D2 R' B' F L' 
2. 13.96 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 D R2 B2 D' L2 B' L' B F' R' U' R2 D' F 
3. 10.89 B' L' U D L' D B D L2 B2 U2 B2 L F2 L' D2 R U2 B2 F 
4. 11.51 B L D2 R B2 U2 R D2 L R2 U2 B2 D' B U F L2 R F' L' 
5. 11.21 L2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 D F L D R' U2 R' B' U2 
6. 13.31 B' L' D' B' D2 R' B' R2 U R2 U2 D2 B D2 B U2 B' L2 U2 B 
7. 14.88 R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 R2 D2 L' B' L2 B2 U' F D' U2 B 
8. 10.59 B2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U B2 L2 R2 B' U L U2 L R2 D' B2 R' 
9. 12.51 R B L' F2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D L R2 B R2 U L2 R 
10. (15.41) B' F' U2 L2 B L2 D2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 D' L D U R B' R2 B2 R 
11. (9.71) F' L2 R2 D2 L2 F' U2 B2 L2 F L2 U B2 F2 L B' U L2 U R D' 
12. 11.24 U B2 D2 R2 F2 L' R2 U2 R' F2 D U R B R' B2 R' B

3x3 pb ao12 again


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 8, 2022)

nice


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 8, 2022)

I have a comp in a month and am learning 3BLD.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 8, 2022)

mental breakdown?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 8, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> mental breakdown?


yes


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 8, 2022)

Spoiler: 3x3 13.19 ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-08
avg of 100: 13.19

Time List:
1. 11.01 R2 D2 B' L2 F' L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 L F D L R D R F' L2 
2. (9.80) D' B U2 R2 F R2 F' D2 B U2 F' L2 U R' F2 D' L2 B' L2 F2 
3. 12.89 F' L2 U2 B D2 F L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B R U' L D' L2 R F' R' U2 
4. 13.39 L' D2 L2 B R' U2 D2 B' D' B' R2 F U2 F B L2 U2 L2 D2 B' 
5. 15.64 F U' R' L2 F2 D' B2 D U' B2 F2 D' R2 F D2 L B2 R2 D B' 
6. 10.08 R2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 L' R' D2 F2 D2 F L' U2 B' L R' B' D' 
7. 13.61 D R B' D' B2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 L' D2 B D2 R' D F' 
8. (17.51) F' D2 F2 R D' L F' B U2 L2 B2 L' F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R F2 D2 U 
9. 13.43 L' R' U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R F2 R B2 D' B2 U F' U R' F' R' B F2 
10. 14.92 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B R2 B U2 F' D F' L R2 U2 R U' R' U' 
11. 11.64 D2 L' U2 R F2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 L' R' U' B L' U2 B2 L D B2 F2 
12. 12.66 D L2 R2 D F2 U' B2 U R2 F2 U' L2 R B' R2 U' R' D' U' B U2 
13. 15.45 R F2 L F2 D2 B2 R' B2 U2 R2 B U R F' R' D2 B U2 R' 
14. (9.71) D B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B U2 F D B2 L2 R' U2 B' R D F' 
15. 12.58 R B' U' L D' B' D F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F U2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 L' D2 
16. 14.09+ L B2 D L U' B' R' F' L' R2 F' D2 F L2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 D' 
17. 15.30 L2 U F2 D2 U2 L' U2 L' F2 L' U2 L R2 B U' L' B U' F L' B' 
18. 12.70 D F2 D F2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 B R' U2 F2 D2 U F D U' 
19. 11.60 D2 R2 D U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 B' L2 D2 R' U L2 U F2 
20. 15.09 L2 D2 U2 B R2 F D2 R2 F R2 B2 R' F R B' D F U F2 D2 
21. 13.09 B D' F R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F' U2 D' L U R B U B' F' 
22. 13.99 L D R' L2 U B2 U B2 F2 D' F2 U R2 D2 B' L' B' F U' B 
23. 11.54 U' L2 R2 F2 U L2 D' L2 D' B2 D2 L F' L' U L' D' L' B2 U2 
24. 14.87 D B2 D2 L U2 R2 B2 R B2 F2 R B2 L' U' F U L' U L F 
25. 10.48 R2 F2 B L' U' R L2 B F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 
26. 13.99 U' L2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 D' U' R' B L2 D2 L' D2 F R2 U2 F' 
27. 13.56 L' U2 F2 R B2 R' B2 U2 L2 B2 R B D' F2 L F2 D2 F2 U' L 
28. 11.32 U2 L2 D B2 U F2 U R2 L B' F L B2 U L2 B L2 F' 
29. 13.97 F' L F2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 D B2 L2 U2 F' R' U R' F R' U 
30. 12.93 D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R D2 L2 R B2 F2 D' L' B' R' D2 L' U' B2 D' 
31. 16.23 R2 U L2 R2 F2 D F2 D' L2 D B2 R2 L' F' U' B D R U2 L' R' 
32. 11.04 U L D' B2 D L2 D F2 L2 R2 D' R2 U' B' L2 U F L U2 
33. (16.99) F2 D2 R' F2 R F2 D2 L' D2 U2 F2 L' F L B2 R F D' L2 
34. 10.54 B' U2 F2 U R2 U R2 D' B2 D' F2 U' B' D' B F L U F' R' D2 
35. 14.73 U L2 F R' U2 D' F R B2 R L U2 L F2 R F2 U2 D2 L2 F' 
36. 13.39 L D' F U2 D2 F2 U F R2 F R2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 D' R' 
37. 11.28 R L2 U B2 U' L2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 R B D' B D2 R' B' F L' 
38. 13.96 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 D R2 B2 D' L2 B' L' B F' R' U' R2 D' F 
39. 10.89 B' L' U D L' D B D L2 B2 U2 B2 L F2 L' D2 R U2 B2 F 
40. 11.51 B L D2 R B2 U2 R D2 L R2 U2 B2 D' B U F L2 R F' L' 
41. 11.21 L2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 D F L D R' U2 R' B' U2 
42. 13.31 B' L' D' B' D2 R' B' R2 U R2 U2 D2 B D2 B U2 B' L2 U2 B 
43. 14.88 R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 R2 D2 L' B' L2 B2 U' F D' U2 B 
44. 10.59 B2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U B2 L2 R2 B' U L U2 L R2 D' B2 R' 
45. 12.51 R B L' F2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D L R2 B R2 U L2 R 
46. 15.41 B' F' U2 L2 B L2 D2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 D' L D U R B' R2 B2 R 
47. (9.71) F' L2 R2 D2 L2 F' U2 B2 L2 F L2 U B2 F2 L B' U L2 U R D' 
48. 11.24 U B2 D2 R2 F2 L' R2 U2 R' F2 D U R B R' B2 R' B 
49. 12.68 F' R2 B L B2 U R' L2 B U2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 F R B 
50. 12.98 B2 R D2 B' R2 D2 R2 F R2 U2 F' R2 B' D F2 R F' U' L' F2 
51. 15.19 B' L' D2 F2 U2 F' L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L D R B' U2 R' F2 U' 
52. 14.03 D2 U B2 R2 D' R2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 L F2 L B2 U R' B2 F R 
53. 12.09 B2 R D2 U2 L' R2 F2 L' R2 D2 F2 B D2 B2 U L2 B L' U2 B' 
54. 14.27 F2 U' R D B' L B' L' D2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F U2 D' 
55. 9.95 R D2 B2 L2 F U2 B' F' L2 U2 B L2 U' L R2 B' R2 D' B2 L2 
56. 12.95 R2 U2 B F R2 F R2 D2 B U2 R2 F U B R' F2 L' D' U' 
57. 12.74 L D2 B2 F2 L' B2 U2 R U2 L2 F' L' D' B U' F R2 D' R' B' 
58. (16.33) B L' B2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 U L2 D2 R' D' F' R D B' U2 F' 
59. 11.84 L2 B2 L2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 B R2 F L' U' R F' D' L' B U2 F2 U2 
60. (9.44) F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 B R' F' D' L R' F U' L' 
61. 13.21 L B' U' R' F2 R' D' L B' R2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 F2 B U2 F' 
62. 14.82 F' D2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 R2 L' B2 D' F U2 B2 U R B 
63. 14.43 F' D R B L2 R2 D U2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 U2 R F L' U L B2 L' 
64. 14.63 R2 L2 D R U2 F' B R B' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 F2 R2 B' D' 
65. 12.16 B' L' R2 F2 R2 B2 F' R2 F R2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' F' D2 U2 R' 
66. 12.19 D R' U' R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D L2 R B F2 U L2 U L 
67. 15.28 U B' U2 B L2 F2 U2 B L2 F2 U2 F' D2 R' U L2 R B' D U' R' 
68. 16.16 B' F' R2 D2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 F2 R' U L' B L2 R B' F2 L U 
69. 11.35 B2 D B2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 D R2 F2 R' U' R2 U2 R D' U2 B F 
70. 12.25 U2 R' L2 D2 L' F2 D2 B D F2 R2 F D2 B2 U2 R2 B R2 B L2 
71. 15.18 R' D2 R2 B2 L' D' B L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D R2 U' R2 D L2 D' R' 
72. 13.73 U2 L' D2 R2 D2 F U2 L2 B2 F' R2 B' U2 B' R F2 U' R' U' F2 D 
73. 10.40 F2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' B L' D2 L B' R' D' L2 R 
74. 12.95 D2 F' R2 D2 L2 U' R' F D' B R2 B L2 B' L2 B U2 L2 B2 
75. 14.39 B U2 F U2 F' L2 B2 L2 D2 F' R2 F2 L' F D' U' L' U' R' U2 R' 
76. 13.12 U R2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U L' F2 R2 F2 D2 F D B' U L' 
77. 15.32+ F' L' U2 B2 L2 U L2 D R2 D' L2 D F2 R' U' B' L2 D' U F2 L2 
78. 12.26 F2 R F2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 R U2 F' R' F L' B2 
79. 12.03 D F2 D B2 R' L' U' F' L' R2 F2 L2 U2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 F' 
80. 12.46 R' F' L F2 B U' D F U' R' U' R2 D L2 F2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' 
81. 14.65 D' B F2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 B L2 U2 B D2 L F' 
82. (18.92) R F U2 F B' L' F' R2 U F2 B2 R' D2 R U2 L F2 L D2 L' U2 
83. 12.46 L' U F L2 U2 D' L U' R B U2 R2 F L2 U2 D2 B' L2 B D2 B' 
84. 12.12 D' R2 D' R' D' R2 D' L B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B D2 F L2 B' L' 
85. (9.48) D B' L F' U2 R L' U' R2 L2 F' U2 L2 U2 B R2 U2 B2 
86. 15.53 F' D2 B2 U F2 L2 D L2 B2 D F' D R' U B' D U' R 
87. 16.00 F2 L U2 B' U D F' D2 L' D2 L D2 F2 D2 R F2 L B2 F R2 
88. (20.09) F2 R2 U2 L' B2 R D2 B2 F2 R D' R' F' D' U2 R2 U' B' R' F' 
89. 13.74 F U2 R' F2 U2 B2 D U2 L' U2 F2 L B2 R U2 B2 D2 R' U' 
90. 13.60 L U D2 L2 B L' F L2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 D' B' L' 
91. 13.08 R U' B U B2 L D R' B U F2 D F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 U 
92. 14.07 U F2 D2 R' F2 D2 L F2 D2 F2 D2 R' F2 U' L' F' D' B' D L' U' 
93. 13.78 F2 L' B' R2 D B' U R' D R2 F' D2 B2 U2 D2 B' L2 U2 L2 D2 B 
94. 15.31 L' D2 L2 U2 F2 R U2 R U2 R D2 R2 D' R2 B' L R' F U B 
95. 12.75 U' F' U B' R' U2 F B' D' U2 F' U2 B D2 B2 U2 L2 B' U2 D2 B 
96. 13.47 U F R' B R B2 R' U R L2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U 
97. 13.86 U F2 D' B2 D' R2 U B2 U2 R' B2 D' F D U B L F' U 
98. 12.31+ D' F R B U' R' F2 R B L' B2 R' D2 L2 B2 L' U2 R2 B2 
99. 12.21 L D' F2 D' U B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 R F R2 B' D U2 B L 
100. 12.93 B L2 R2 F2 D R2 D' U' B2 D' F2 B' U' L2 D' L' D2 B' F'



I have officially became sub 13.5


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 9, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-09
avg of 5: 10.72

Time List:
1. 12.35 F2 D' L2 F2 D F2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 U' R D2 U2 B D2 L U' L 
2. (13.43) B2 R D' F' B2 L2 B' L2 D2 L F2 D2 R F2 R' B2 L' U2 R' U B' 
3. 10.28 L2 U' L' F2 U2 L U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 D' U' L' U B' 
4. 9.52 L B' L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B R2 D2 B' L2 D2 U' B2 F D B' U R' 
5. (8.78) U2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 D F2 L U2 B' F' D U L D' B' R2

YES


----------



## great cuber (Nov 9, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-09
> avg of 5: 10.72
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Do you do look-ahead?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 9, 2022)

great cuber said:


> Do you do look-ahead?


yep


----------



## great cuber (Nov 9, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> yep


I'm gonna call off the interrogation here.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 11, 2022)

I just timed some exec-only 3bld solves in school, and got a best time of 1:18. The culmulative time limit at my next comp is 15 mins (5m per solve), so I should be memoing in about 3:30 to get sub 5


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 12, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-12
avg of 5: 20.47

Time List:
1. (16.74) (-5,-3)/ (2,2)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (6,-2)/ (-2,-2)/ 
2. 19.66 (0,2)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (6,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-3)/ (-4,-2) 
3. (25.53) (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,-2) 
4. 22.06 (0,5)/ (-3,6)/ (1,4)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (1,-2) 
5. 19.68 (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,3)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (3,-2)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)

pb avg, 3 sub 20s is nice


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 12, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-12
avg of 5: 10.65

Time List:
1. 11.91 F2 U D2 L2 D2 B' D2 B2 F L2 U2 F' U2 L D' L2 D2 B R U2 F2
2. (8.33) B2 U' L F2 R U2 L F U2 R2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R'
3. 8.71 L' B R2 D' F2 B' R B2 D F2 R2 U' L2 U F2 U' L2 B2 D2 B
4. (DNF) F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 B2 F' L2 R' U B2 D' R' B' D2 L F'
5. 11.34 F' U' D' F U2 D' B' R2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' R U'

Counting 8. Ridiculous

DNF was a 16.85 (off by an M slice)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 12, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-12
single: 8.18

Time List:
1. 8.18 R D' L2 U B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' R' B2 U' R B' F' R2 U L2

this is the closest i have came to beating my 8.05 pb in a long time

y' //inspection
R U' L F' D //cross
y' U' R' U R //1st pair
U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L //2nd pair
y2 U R' F R F' U2 L U' L' //3rd pair
U R U R' U2 R U R' //4th pair
U2 r' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U M' //1lll
U//auf

47 moves 5.74 tps


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 12, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-12
mean of 3: 11.85

1. 11.84 D' L2 B2 D' U' F2 D R2 U' L2 B2 F L D L2 D2 R' U' B' F2 
2. 11.86 U F D2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 F' L' F2 D' L2 R2 B D2 
3. 11.85 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 F' R2 F2 D L R B' L B R F' L'

C O N S I S T E N C Y


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 13, 2022)

i missed registeration for the comp


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 13, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-13
avg of 5: 18.71

Time List:
1. 18.28 (0,5)/ (4,-2)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (4,0)/ (-5,-4) 
2. 17.48 (-2,3)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (2,0)/ (4,-1)/ (3,0)/ 
3. (26.80) (-2,0)/ (-1,2)/ (0,6)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-4)/ (4,0) 
4. 20.36 (4,3)/ (5,5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,-1)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0) 
5. (15.96) (0,-4)/ (1,4)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-1,0)/ (6,-4)

sub 20!!!!! phone timer tho


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 13, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-13
avg of 12: 11.99

Time List:
1. 12.30 F R D L D' F' D R' F' R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U' D2 F2 D' R2 B2 
2. 11.66 L2 F R2 U2 R2 D' F2 D L2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 R D2 U L' B F D' 
3. 13.18 R2 U2 B' U2 B2 L2 R2 B' F' D' U' F U2 L' F' L U2 B2 
4. 11.05 B' L2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 R U' L' B2 U' L2 B U2 
5. 11.01 R F B U' R D F' D2 L' U' D2 R' D2 B2 L' D2 R' D2 R2 B2 R 
6. 13.53 D' L2 U F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 F' D F D L U' R F D U 
7. (9.94) L2 B2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 L' D2 B2 R' B' R D' L2 U2 
8. 12.46 D' B2 L2 D2 L' U' D R F D2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 D2 F L2 R 
9. (19.34+) F L2 D2 L2 B' D2 F U2 L2 R F' L' D' R' D2 L B' U' F 
10. 12.47 U2 B L2 U2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 F L D2 R B U L2 U' L' B' 
11. 10.13 B U D L2 F2 R' U B' L' D2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 D F2 U2 
12. 12.15 R2 U L2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 D U F2 R' U2 F' R' D U' R2 B L' B

SUB 12 AO12 LFG


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 13, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-13
avg of 5: 4.06

Time List:
1. 3.62 R L' U' R' U L' U' L' l r' b
2. 4.77 B' R' U B' L' B R U' l' r' b' u 
3. (6.20) L' U' B' R U L' B' L' r' b' 
4. 3.79 B U' L' B U' R U' L r b' 
5. (2.89) B R' L U L R' U' L' r b' u'

pb


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 15, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-15
avg of 12: 11.98

Time List:
1. (8.40) F2 L F2 R B2 D2 L' F2 L2 U2 L B2 U F2 R' U R' B R2 D' F
2. 11.93 D2 B2 U F2 D B2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F L' D F2 D2 B2 L' F' U'
3. 17.12 U2 B2 R2 B2 L D2 L' D2 F2 R F D' U B D L' R' U' F' R2
4. 13.70 D2 B F2 U2 F L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F' U F2 R2 B R B U R B'
5. 11.01 R2 F2 L' U2 D' B' L D R F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 D R2 D2 L2 D
6. 9.09 B2 U F2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 D2 B U2 L' U R B2 U R' B
7. 10.44 B' R2 L D' B R U F' L2 F2 R2 B' D2 B' U2 B R2 U2 F R F'
8. 13.08 R' L2 B' L' U' D2 F2 B' L' U R2 B2 R2 D L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' R2
9. (DNF(13.15)) R2 B' F' R2 B U2 B2 L2 D2 F' R B' U2 L D' F' U' R2 B2 L
10. 11.99 U2 L2 B' R2 B2 D2 B' L2 F' R2 F' D F2 R2 U' R' B' L' F' L'
11. 10.61 L D' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U' L' F' L2 B' L2 D2 B' R2
12. 10.79 D2 B R' U F2 D U' L2 D B2 F2 D' B2 L' D F D' L2 B' U

pb ao12 by 0.01

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-15
avg of 100: 12.89

sub 13 ao100

also got sub20 sq1 avg in weekly comp so ig thats kinda cool


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 15, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-15
avg of 12: 11.82

Time List:
1. 11.01 R2 F2 L' U2 D' B' L D R F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 D R2 D2 L2 D 
2. (9.09) B2 U F2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 D2 B U2 L' U R B2 U R' B 
3. 10.44 B' R2 L D' B R U F' L2 F2 R2 B' D2 B' U2 B R2 U2 F R F' 
4. 13.08 R' L2 B' L' U' D2 F2 B' L' U R2 B2 R2 D L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' R2 
5. (DNF(13.15)) R2 B' F' R2 B U2 B2 L2 D2 F' R B' U2 L D' F' U' R2 B2 L 
6. 11.99 U2 L2 B' R2 B2 D2 B' L2 F' R2 F' D F2 R2 U' R' B' L' F' L' 
7. 10.61 L D' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U' L' F' L2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 
8. 10.79 D2 B R' U F2 D U' L2 D B2 F2 D' B2 L' D F D' L2 B' U 
9. 13.82 R B2 L2 F2 U2 L U2 B2 D2 L U2 R' U B2 D R B D F L' U2 
10. 10.71 L2 D2 R F2 L B2 R' F2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' L' U2 F' D F 
11. 12.82 U' B' R2 D' R2 L2 D2 R F2 D2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' 
12. 12.93 U F L U R2 D2 U F2 U L2 D' L2 R2 U' R' B2 F' L' D2 F2 U2

rolled


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 15, 2022)

noice


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 15, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-15
single: 7.84

Time List:
1. 7.84 L B2 U' R2 D' B2 D B2 F2 U L2 D F2 B' L' R2 F' D L' F R2

First sub 8, pretty dumb double x cross

y //inspection
D R' y' R U' R2 U R U2 R' F R y' R U' R2 F2 R //xxcross
U2 F U' F' //3rd pair
y R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U R' //4th pair
U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' U //ZBLL

41 moves in 7.84s = 5.35tps


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 15, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> i missed registeration for the comp


F

I regged in like 10 seconds and was the _third_ to register; ten minutes later, there were only 3 free spots left, I think. Comps fill up too damn fast these days.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 15, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-15
avg of 12: 2.43

Time List:
1. 2.89 F R2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U' 
2. 2.75 F R U F2 U2 F2 U' F R2 
3. 2.74 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R U2 R U2 
4. 2.43 F' U' F' U R U' F' U R 
5. (1.87) R U' F U F2 R U R' U2 
6. 2.24 F U' F U' F2 R U F2 U' 
7. (4.07) R' U F' R2 U F R U2 F' 
8. 1.93 F U2 F' R2 F' R U' F R' 
9. 2.03 F2 U R2 U' F U2 R F2 R2 
10. 2.84 R' U F2 R2 F' R U R2 F 
11. 2.30 R F U' F2 R2 U R U R2 
12. 2.18 U R' U' R U' F2 R2 F' R'

nice 2x2 ao12 considering how little ive been practicing


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 15, 2022)

xyzzy said:


> F
> 
> I regged in like 10 seconds and was the _third_ to register; ten minutes later, there were only 3 free spots left, I think. Comps fill up too damn fast these days.


Ikr, they should have more slots at least.

whats up with singapores obsession with quiet comps


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 15, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Ikr, they should have more slots at least.
> 
> whats up with singapores obsession with quiet comps


5 million people in a island that cant be seen from space + kiasu people who have fast fingers + not so many big venues to hold comps


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 16, 2022)

sq1 pbs today!

13.18 single
16.67 mo3
17.81 ao5
19.75 ao12



Spoiler: 13.18 reconstruction



(1,0)/ (-4,5)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-5)


(0,5)/(-3,2)/(-1,-2)/(0,-3)/ //cs
(-2,0)/ //co
(6,-3)/(-4,-1)/(1,1)/(3,0)/ //eo
(-4,0)/(0,-3)/(0,3)/(0,-3)/(0,3)/ //cp
(1,0)/(5,-1)/(1,1)/(-5,0)/(5,3) //ep


18 slices in 13.18s = 1.36sps


----------



## tetraaa (Nov 17, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-16
avg of 5: 3.47

Time List:
1. 3.73 L' R U' B' U' B L' B r'
2. (8.61) U L B' U L' R U' L' l' r b'
3. 3.33 L B L U' L B R L' r' b'
4. 3.35 L' U' L B R' L R L' l' r'
5. (3.24) U' R U' L B L' B' R' l' u

@NigelTheCuber im sub you again


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 17, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-17
avg of 100: 22.93

Sq1 btw


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 17, 2022)

tetraaa said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-16
> avg of 5: 3.47
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Nice Pyraminx average of 5. I'm loving it!


----------



## tetraaa (Nov 18, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Nice Pyraminx average of 5. I'm loving it!


thank you, the scrambles were very good (except solve 2 lol)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 18, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-18
single: 11.24

Time List:
1. 11.24 (-2,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (2,-1)/ (6,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0)



Spoiler: Recon



/(-1,0)/(2,0)/(1,2)/(3,0)/ //cs (co skip)
(4,3)/(3,0)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(-2,1)/(-3,0)/(-1,0)//eo
/(3,0)/(-3,0)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/ //cp
(4,0)/(0,3)/(-1,-1)/(-5,-2)/(6,0)/(2,0) //ep

21 slices in 11.24 = 1.87sps


----------



## brickinapresent (Nov 18, 2022)

if you just live in nauru, vatican, st vincent& the grenadines, and many more small countries, pretty much any pb u get is NR lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 18, 2022)

brickinapresent said:


> if you just live in nauru, vatican, st vincent& the grenadines, and many more small countries, pretty much any pb u get is NR lol


ik but i live in singapore and the nrs here are not trivial


----------



## brickinapresent (Nov 18, 2022)

ye ik


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 18, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-18
avg of 5: 16.07

Time List:
1. 16.43 (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,6)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (3,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-4) 
2. (23.55) (-2,3)/ (0,3)/ (-3,3)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-5) 
3. 15.92 (4,0)/ (2,5)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (4,-3) 
4. 15.86 (1,0)/ (5,2)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ 
5. (15.24) (-2,0)/ (-3,6)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (6,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (3,-2)/ (2,0)/ (1,0)

3 15s make me happy


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 18, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-18
avg of 100: 20.75

Sq1 btw


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 19, 2022)

sq1 pbs again

10.28 single
13.97 mo3
15.70 ao5
16.69 ao12
18.99 ao100



Spoiler: 10.28 recon



(3,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)

(3,0)/(3,0)/ //cs
(6,-2)/ //co
(3,0)/(-4,-1)/(1,1)/(3,0)/ //eo
(0,2)/(-3,0)/(3,3)/(6,-3)/(6,0)/(-4,4) //cp
//ep skip

12 slices in 10.28s= 1.17sps 

Could have easily got a sub 10 if I had used double flicks on the bar flip cancel (idek why I didn't lol)


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 20, 2022)

nigel check wca

ntu welcome 2023
theres like almost all the events
registration in 6 days


----------



## i eat air (Nov 20, 2022)

ntu welcome 2023 registration on saturday, btw


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 20, 2022)

yeah ik


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 21, 2022)

Ima learn csp at sub 15


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 21, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-21
avg of 5: 15.00

Time List:
1. (13.25) (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (1,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ 
2. (30.60) (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (-5,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (1,0)/ (4,-4)/ (4,-3)/ 
3. 15.82 (-2,-3)/ (-3,6)/ (-4,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (4,0)/ (6,-2)/ (-2,0)/ 
4. 13.74 (-3,2)/ (4,1)/ (2,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (5,-1)/ (4,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-4)/ (4,0) 
5. 15.44 (-3,-4)/ (0,6)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (2,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (-1,0)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 21, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-21
avg of 5: 22.95

Time List:
1. 20.26 B' U D2 R' F2 R' B' D2 L D R2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 B2 U2 L2
2. 26.21 L2 B' L2 U' F' D2 R' U2 F L2 D2 F U2 B R2 U2 L2 U F
3. 22.38 U' L' F U2 F D' R F' U B L2 D R2 U' D F2 D' R2 U2
4. (20.13) L' B D R2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U R' B' F L F' U F2 U2
5. (29.86) L2 U2 R2 U B2 U' F2 U' R2 D' F2 R B D' F' L' U R F2 D2

oh pb


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 22, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-22
avg of 5: 54.84

Time List:
1. (49.91) L F L2 F2 L2 D L2 U B2 R2 F2 U' L' B R2 B R F L2 Fw2 Uw2 B' F L' F2 Uw2 L' U2 F Rw2 Uw' L' F U' B' D Fw' D' Fw' Rw Uw D L' B
2. 55.85 D L2 B2 U2 R2 L' U' L2 F' R2 B U2 F2 R2 F L2 U2 B2 D2 U' R Rw2 B D R2 Uw2 F D' B' D' Fw2 D Fw2 F' Rw R' U' Rw2 U' Fw' Rw2 F' Uw' Fw Rw U'
3. (1:02.39) L2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 D2 U' L2 U' F L2 R2 F' U' L2 B' R U' B' Uw2 Rw2 L' F2 Uw2 D' Rw2 R2 F2 L U' F2 U Fw U B2 U2 L Uw Fw R2 Fw R2 Fw
4. 54.78 F D2 F L2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 U' L' D' U' R' B' L F Fw2 R2 Uw2 F D' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 B L' F2 D2 Rw' Uw2 D B' Fw Rw' Fw F2 D2 B' L'
5. 53.89 R2 D2 B2 F2 D F2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 L D R U' F R' D2 R B Rw2 D' R' Uw2 R' D Rw2 B2 U' D R' L2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' F2 R B' Uw2 Rw' B2 Uw' D' Rw' U'

4x4 pb ao5 @Abram Grimsley

Also pb ao12 of 56.72


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 22, 2022)

1:13.70 megaminx single in weekly comp WHAT


----------



## Garf (Nov 22, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> 1:13.70 megaminx single in weekly comp WHAT


Race to sub-1 megaminx? ao12?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 22, 2022)

Garf said:


> Race to sub-1 megaminx? ao12?


Well i'm really rusty and average about 1:35 to 1:40, but sure! (You would probably win lol)


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 22, 2022)

It’s okay bro I average 2:40


----------



## Garf (Nov 22, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Well i'm really rusty and average about 1:35 to 1:40, but sure! (You would probably win lol)


Oh, I thought you averaged 1:20. I average around sub-1:10.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 22, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-22
> avg of 5: 54.84
> 
> Time List:
> ...


You beat me by 0.08!


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Nov 22, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Well i'm really rusty and average about 1:35 to 1:40, but sure! (You would probably win lol)


I'll race with you, I just got a YJ megaminx and now my pb is 1:11.78 and I wouldn't mind some extra motivation


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 23, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> I'll race with you, I just got a YJ megaminx and now my pb is 1:11.78 and would mind some extra motivation


Oh my pb is 1:10.90


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 23, 2022)

More squan pbs today

10.28 single (no change)
12.97 mo3
14.10 ao5
16.44 ao12
17.99 ao100
Globalling about 18.5-19 rn, which would place me top 15 in my country if I were to get that in comp (not saying I won't improve before december)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 23, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-24
avg of 5: 1:29.30

Time List:
1:32.54, (1:19.45), 1:32.65, (1:32.93), 1:22.72

decent (mega)


----------



## Garf (Nov 23, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Oh my pb is 1:10.90


If I remember correctly, my PB is 52 seconds, but I haven't done much practice since the summer.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 24, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-24
avg of 5: 14.06

Time List:
1. 15.42 (-2,0)/ (5,2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (5,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
2. 11.80 (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,4)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (2,0)/ (5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ 
3. 14.96 (4,0)/ (-4,5)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ 
4. (15.93) (-5,0)/ (5,5)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0) 
5. (11.51) (-5,0)/ (5,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (2,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (2,0)

PB ao5 by 0.04!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 24, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-24
avg of 12: 15.35

Time List:
1. 15.42 (-2,0)/ (5,2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (5,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
2. 11.80 (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,4)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (2,0)/ (5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ 
3. 14.96 (4,0)/ (-4,5)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ 
4. 15.93 (-5,0)/ (5,5)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0) 
5. (11.51) (-5,0)/ (5,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (2,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (2,0) 
6. 19.25 (1,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (5,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,-1)/ 
7. 15.72 (1,-3)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (3,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ 
8. 16.61 (4,0)/ (-4,5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (3,0) 
9. 18.60 (-2,-3)/ (5,5)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (2,-3)/ (6,-4)/ (-2,0) 
10. (20.78) (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (4,-1)/ 
11. 13.53 (-5,0)/ (-4,5)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (2,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0) 
12. 11.65 (4,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (3,-2)

also pb ao12


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 24, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-24
avg of 5: 13.26

Time List:
1. 13.29 (0,-1)/ (1,4)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (1,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ 
2. 12.46 (-5,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-1) 
3. 14.03 (3,5)/ (4,4)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-4)/ (-4,-5)/ (6,0) 
4. (15.00) (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (6,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0) 
5. (11.93) (4,0)/ (-1,5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)

NO WAY


----------



## hyn (Nov 24, 2022)

bruh u bet me


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 25, 2022)

hyn said:


> bruh u bet me


wanna race to sub 10 ao5?


----------



## hyn (Nov 25, 2022)

k


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 25, 2022)

im going to learn the most efficient way to solve each cube shape case, then proceed to learn csp

i also have a 17.09 ao100


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 26, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-26
single: 7.36

Time List:
1. 7.36 (0,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)

LEGIT MY FIRST SUB 10


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 26, 2022)

Spoiler: 7.36 recon



(0,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)

/(0,3)/ //cubeshape
(4,0)/(6,-3)/(3,0)/ //co
(0,3)/(-1,-1)/(0,1) //eo
(-3,0)/(3,-3)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/(0,3)/(-3,0)/ //cp
(1,-3)/(0,3)/(-1,-1)/(1,-2)/(-1,0) //ep

17 slices in 7.36 = 2.31 sps


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 27, 2022)

Spoiler: 2.59 2x2 pb ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-28
avg of 100: 2.59

Time List:
1. 2.64 F U' R U F2 U F' U R' F2 
2. 1.93 R F' R' U2 R' U R2 U2 R2 
3. 2.35 U' F U R2 F' U2 F U2 F 
4. 1.83 F R2 F2 R' U R' F2 R' F 
5. 2.54 R U2 F2 R' U' F R2 U' F' 
6. (1.57) R F2 U R' F' R' F' U R2 
7. 2.32 R' F2 R' U F2 R' F2 U2 R' 
8. 3.32 F' R F' U' R F2 R' F' R' 
9. 3.63 R' F' R U2 R' U R F2 U2 
10. 2.47 U' F R' U F R2 U' F R 
11. 2.32 F U F' R' F U F U2 R' 
12. 2.93 R U2 F2 U' R2 U F' R F' 
13. 2.62 U2 F' U F' R F U' F2 R 
14. 2.45 R U' R' U' F' U2 F2 U' R' F' 
15. 3.10 R' F2 R' F R' F2 U F' U F 
16. 2.14 R U R2 F' U R2 U' F U' 
17. 4.22 U' R2 F' U F2 U F U' F2 
18. (5.26) F U F R U2 R2 U' R' F2 
19. 1.65 F2 R2 F R' U2 R F2 R2 F' 
20. 2.32 R U R' U R2 U F' U F 
21. 4.09 F R2 F' R2 F2 U' R' F U' 
22. 2.46 F U2 F' R' U2 F R F2 U2 
23. 2.84 R' U R F' R2 F' R' U2 R F' 
24. 2.27 F U2 F U F R U2 R F' 
25. 2.14 R F' U R2 U' F2 U F2 U2 
26. 1.81 R2 U2 R' F' U2 F' R2 F U' 
27. 1.94 F' U2 R F' U R F U R2 U' 
28. 3.29 R2 F' U2 F' R F2 U F U2 
29. 2.58 R2 F2 R' U R2 U R' F R' 
30. 4.24 R' F2 U R' U2 R U F2 U F' 
31. 2.17 F' U R' U' F R' U F2 U2 
32. 1.63 R F2 U' R2 U R F2 R F2 
33. 2.85 F2 R F' R2 F' U2 R' F R2 
34. 2.06 U F2 R U2 R U F' R2 U 
35. (5.21) U F U' F R2 F' R' U' R' 
36. 2.14 U' R F2 R U R' U2 F U 
37. 1.79 U' F' R U2 R F' R2 F R 
38. 3.34 R2 F' R U2 F2 R F R2 U 
39. 2.70 U' R2 F R2 F U' R U F' 
40. 3.00 F U2 R U2 R U R2 U2 F 
41. 3.55 F U' F R F' U' R F' U2 
42. 2.77 R F' R' F U2 F' R U R' 
43. 2.94 R F' U' R2 U2 R' U' F2 R' U' 
44. 4.43 U F R' U2 F R' U F U' 
45. 1.70 U R U R2 U R U F R F2 
46. 2.53 U' F U R2 U F' U' F U2 
47. 2.85 F' U2 F R' F2 R2 F' R' F' 
48. 2.66 F2 U F2 R U F2 U R' U2 
49. (1.57) F2 R' F U R2 F' R U2 F' R' 
50. 1.64 F U2 F U2 R2 F U R2 F' 
51. 1.97 R' U2 R' U F2 U2 R' U' F' 
52. (4.67) U' R' F R' F' R F2 R2 U' 
53. 2.31 R U R' F' R F2 U R2 F' 
54. 2.70 U2 F R U2 F2 U' F U R 
55. 2.84 U' F2 U' F U R' U2 F R' U' 
56. 1.99 R2 U' F' R2 U F' R2 U F' 
57. 2.29 R' F R U2 R F' R U R 
58. 2.65 R' U2 R U' F2 R F' U' R' 
59. (1.02) F2 U2 R U2 F2 U' R2 F2 R' 
60. 3.31 U' R' F' R2 U F' U R U2 R2 
61. 2.48 U R' F2 R U2 R F2 R' U2 R' 
62. 2.75 R F' R2 F U' F' U2 R' F' 
63. 3.45 U' F' U2 F2 U2 R U' R F' 
64. 2.35 U' F U2 R2 F U' R' U R2 U2 
65. 2.43 R2 F2 U2 R' F U F' U2 R 
66. 2.58 F' U2 F R' U' F U2 F2 R 
67. 1.69 R U F R' F2 U' F2 U2 R' 
68. (1.18) F U2 R F U' R2 F2 U F 
69. 2.45 F' U' F' U' F R F2 U' F R' 
70. 1.98 R U' F2 U F2 R U R U2 
71. 2.80 F R F2 U2 R2 U' R' F2 R' 
72. 3.11 F' U' R' F R U' R U' R2 
73. (5.69) U' F R2 F R U R U' R 
74. 2.45 R' F2 R U' F' R' U F' R' 
75. 2.74 U' F' U R' F2 U F R2 U' 
76. (5.00) U R2 U' R F' R2 F' R F' 
77. 2.80 F2 R F' R U2 R U' F R' 
78. 2.32 F' R' F2 U2 F' R2 F' U R' 
79. 3.57 U2 F2 R U' F2 R U' F2 U F' 
80. 2.19 R F' U2 R F' R U R U2 
81. 2.46 F2 U2 F' R F2 U2 R' U' F' 
82. 2.96 R F' R' F' U2 R F' U2 F2 U' 
83. 2.34 U' F2 U' F U' F2 R U2 R' 
84. 1.82 F' U F2 U R F' U F U' 
85. 4.07 R' U F' R F R2 U2 F2 U' 
86. (1.46) F2 R F U2 R' F U2 R2 U' 
87. 2.11 F' R' F R F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 
88. 3.12 U2 F U' R U2 R' F' R U2 
89. 3.10 F R U' F U2 F' U' F' U' 
90. 2.82 F2 U2 F2 U' F' U F2 R' U 
91. 2.21 F2 R' F R' F2 U R' U2 R2 U' 
92. 2.53 U F U2 R' U' F' R2 U F 
93. 2.21 R2 U2 R' F2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U' 
94. 2.25 F U R2 U' R' U2 R' F' U' 
95. 2.12 F' U F' U F2 R' U F R2 
96. 2.31 R' U2 F R' F' U F' U R' F2 
97. 1.70 F2 U F2 R' U2 R F2 R' F2 
98. 1.96 R2 F U2 F R' U R2 F' R' 
99. 1.94 F' R2 F' R2 F R2 F R2 U' 
100. 3.31 U' R2 U' R' U R' U R2 F'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 27, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-27
single: 2.56

Time List:
1. 2.56+ F U F' U' R F U' R' U'

Sadge


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 30, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-30
avg of 12: 14.66

Time List:
1. (20.63) (0,5)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (3,-2)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,0) 
2. 15.32 (-3,5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,3)/ (1,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (-5,0)/ (4,0)/ (3,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-2,0) 
3. 13.86 (3,-1)/ (-5,1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-5)/ 
4. 13.23 (0,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (2,-3)/ (4,-4) 
5. 17.96 (0,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (3,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (3,-4)/ (6,-2)/ (-2,0) 
6. 13.65 (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-5,1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (-2,-4)/ (2,0)/ 
7. 14.59 (1,0)/ (5,2)/ (4,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (4,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
8. (11.59) (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (1,1)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (5,-2) 
9. 13.47 (1,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-1,-2)/ (-5,-2)/ 
10. 14.12 (-2,-3)/ (5,2)/ (1,-2)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,-4)/ (6,0) 
11. 15.87 (1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-5)/ (4,-3)/ (2,0) 
12. 14.56 (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-4)/ (1,-2)

Finally sub 15 ao12


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 30, 2022)

Spoiler: 2.44 ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-30
avg of 100: 2.44

Time List:
1. 2.36 R' F2 U R' U F R2 F U2 R
2. 2.24 F2 U' R2 U' R' F2 U R2 F'
3. 1.48 U' F2 R2 F R' U F2 U R
4. 1.58 F2 R' F2 U F' R2 U' R2 U
5. 1.67 R2 F' R2 F' R' F2 R F R'
6. 2.09 R F R F' U2 F' R F2 U2
7. 2.65 R' U R F' R F R' F2 U2 R2
8. 1.92 R' F R U F' U' R F2 U2
9. 3.18 U R2 U' F U2 F U2 R2 F2
10. (DNF(2.42)) R U2 F' R2 F2 R' U F' R'
11. 3.19 R2 U2 F' U R2 F' U' F2 R'
12. 3.36 R' F U' F2 U R F2 R F'
13. 3.61 R' F2 R U2 R F' U' F' R F'
14. 1.91 R' F2 R' F R F2 U' R' U
15. 1.60 U' R' U2 F2 U' F U' R' U'
16. 1.71 U R U' R' F' U' F2 U' F R2
17. 2.60 R2 F U2 R' U' F R' F R2
18. 3.39 U R2 U F R F' R F R2
19. 2.29 F R U R' U2 R' F R' U'
20. 2.24 F' U' F U F2 U2 R F' R2
21. (DNF(2.93)) U2 R U2 R U' R F' U2 F R'
22. 2.31 R' F' R' F U' R U2 R' U2
23. 2.16 R U F' R F2 R' U R' U2
24. 2.61 R U2 R' U F2 R U2 F' R'
25. 1.88 R U2 R F' U2 R F U2 R2
26. 2.48 U' F2 U F R2 U R U' F2
27. 2.75 F2 U2 F R F2 U F2 U F U'
28. 1.49 R2 F R U2 R F U F' U
29. 2.30 R F' R F2 U2 R2 U' R F' R'
30. 1.68 F R U' R' F R' U' F2 U'
31. 2.72 R U' R2 U R' U' F R U'
32. 2.57 F2 R' F U2 R' U' R F2 U2
33. 2.37 R' U F' R' F2 R2 F2 U F2
34. (6.18) U2 R U F' R F R2 F2 U' F'
35. 3.48 F R F2 U2 R U' F U2 R2
36. (0.66) U2 R' F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U' F'
37. (0.96) R U' F' R F' R' F U R2
38. 1.92 F U2 F U' R2 U' R2 F' U F'
39. 3.18 R F' U' R F R' F U R' U'
40. 2.96 U' F R' U' F2 U' F U R2
41. 2.00 F U F' R' F U' F2 R F' U'
42. 1.61 R2 F2 R' F' R U' F' U2 F2 R'
43. 2.60 U' F2 R' F R U2 F2 R' F'
44. 3.07 R' F2 U2 R2 F' R' U F2 R
45. 2.31 U F2 R F R U2 F R' U2
46. 2.03 U2 R' F U' F2 U R2 F' R'
47. 2.05 R F U' R' U' R U2 F2 R2 F'
48. 2.37 U2 F R F2 R2 U' R' F R'
49. 2.15 U2 R2 U' F' U' F2 R2 F' R'
50. 2.14 F U2 F R' F R' F U' R
51. 2.68 R F R' U R' F2 R U' F2
52. 1.46 R U' F2 U' F R2 U2 F R'
53. 4.36 F2 U R' F U2 F2 R' U' F2
54. 2.53 F R F2 R2 U' F' R2 U R2
55. 2.46 R' F R2 U F' U2 R F' R'
56. (1.18) F' U R' F R' U R' U R'
57. 3.35 U2 F2 U R' F U' R' U F2
58. 1.75 R' F R' F2 R F R2 U F
59. 1.79 R2 U' F R' U F' R2 F U'
60. 3.13 R U F2 U2 R2 F' U' R F
61. (6.73) R2 F' R2 F' R2 U R2 U2 F2
62. 3.10 R2 F R U2 F2 R2 F' U' R2
63. 3.60 R U' R' U2 F2 R' U F' R2
64. 2.21 R U' R U2 R U' F U2 R
65. 1.56 U' F2 U R U2 F R2 F U R2
66. (1.14) R2 F2 U F' R2 U' R U' F
67. 3.37 U' F R2 F2 U F2 R' U2 R2
68. 2.23 F' U R2 F' U R2 F2 R' F' R
69. 1.87 F' U2 F U' R2 U R U2 R'
70. 1.68 F2 U' F' U F2 R F' R U
71. 2.00 F2 R F U' R U2 R2 F' U' R'
72. (7.82) R2 U F' U2 R F' U2 F' U2
73. 1.62 R' F R F' U2 R F U R' F'
74. 2.83 R2 F' U2 F' R U' F R' F2
75. 3.38 U' F2 R2 U' R F U' R F2
76. 1.94 F2 R U' R F U' R2 F' R' U'
77. 1.55 R' U F' R' U2 R' F R' F'
78. 2.07 F' U R' F' U2 F' R' U F'
79. 2.44 F2 R F' R' F2 R U R U'
80. 2.49 F R F2 R2 F2 U F U' F2
81. 1.49 F' U R' U' R U F2 U R'
82. 2.01 R U F' U R2 F' U R' U' R2
83. 3.79+ F' R U' F' U2 R' F2 R2 U2
84. 3.82 F U' F R2 F' U2 F2 U' R'
85. 2.35 U2 F' U R U2 R2 F2 R' F R
86. 2.36 F' R F R' U' F R U' F'
87. 1.50 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F2 U'
88. 2.05 F2 U' F U' R' U2 F2 U' R2 U'
89. 2.97 U F2 R' U F' U2 F2 U' F2
90. 4.14 U F2 U F' U R' F U' R2
91. 2.50 F R F' U' F U2 F' U2 F
92. 2.68 F R' F2 R2 F' U R F U
93. 2.72 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' F U' R U'
94. 2.11 F R2 U' F' R F' R U F'
95. 3.99 F' U' R2 U2 F R' F2 U' F2
96. 2.47 F R' F2 R F2 R' F2 R2 U
97. (1.37) F2 U F' U' R' F' R F' U
98. 3.70 U R U2 F2 U' F R F2 U' R'
99. 1.52 U' R' U' R2 F2 U F' U' R' F2
100. 1.80 R' U2 R2 U' F2 R F U R

Also look at solve 36, 27, and 38, that is my pb mo3 of 1.18



I got the Gan 251 M Leap and it has made a big difference in my times

I also got the Maglev Super RS3M and am gonna make a review about it


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 30, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Spoiler: 2.44 ao100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


magnets too strong?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 2, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> magnets too strong?


Just nice ig


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 2, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Just nice ig


nice


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 2, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-02
avg of 12: 2.02

Time List:
1. 1.56 U' F R2 F' U R' F' U F2 R' 
2. 1.97 F2 U2 R F R F2 U F' U2 
3. 1.76 F R2 F' U2 F' R U2 R F2 
4. 1.97 U F2 U' R2 U' F U' F' U2 
5. 2.25 R' F U2 R2 F R F U2 F 
6. 1.85 F2 R' F' U R' U2 F U F 
7. 2.90 F2 U' F2 R F' R F' U2 F U 
8. 2.14 F R U R' U2 F2 R U' F 
9. (3.10) U2 R2 F U' F' R2 U R U2 
10. 2.23 F R2 U R F2 R F2 R U' 
11. 1.55 R U F2 R' F' U F U2 R2 
12. (1.37) U F R' F R2 U' F R2 U2

Nice ao12

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-02
single: 10.56

Time List:
1. 10.56 (-3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (-4,-4)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (0,-4)

Stackmat pb3 I think, and overall pb5


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 2, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-02
single: 8.12

Time List:
1. 8.12 (1,0)/ (-3,6)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0)/

lol now i have a 7 and 8 but no 9


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 2, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-02
> single: 8.12
> 
> Time List:
> ...


z2 //inspection
(6,0)/(-2,0)/(-1,-2)/(-3,0)/ //cs
(6,3)/ //co
(-3,0)/(3,0)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(-2,1)/(-3,0)/ //eo (I could see that I would have a j perm on bottom and solved corners on top)
(-1,0)/(3,-3)/(0,-3)/(0,3)/(-3,0)/(0,3)/(-3,6) //cp
//ep skip

17 slices in 8.12s= 2.09 sps


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 2, 2022)

I don't get how I am sr105 for skewb average, I'm not even good


----------



## Nevan J (Dec 2, 2022)

how many EPs do you know Nigel
also how many CS cases


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 2, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> how many EPs do you know Nigel
> also how many CS cases


For the eps, i know about half of them (i'm learning from cube masters tutorial) not including parity cases
for cs, i can solve most (80% or so) optimally

and i should probably learn csp soon


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 2, 2022)

oh and i broke my megaminx sr average in the weekly comp with a 1:28.03


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 2, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-03
avg of 5: 2.78

Time List:
1. (1.48) B L' B' L' B L' B U 
2. 2.07 L R U' L B L' R U' L' 
3. 3.46 R' L R' B U' L U' L R' 
4. (3.54) R B' U' B U' L R' L U 
5. 2.81 L' B L B R B L U R'

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-03
avg of 12: 3.02

Time List:
1. (1.48) B L' B' L' B L' B U 
2. 2.07 L R U' L B L' R U' L' 
3. 3.46 R' L R' B U' L U' L R' 
4. 3.54 R B' U' B U' L R' L U 
5. 2.81 L' B L B R B L U R' 
6. 2.95 B U' B' R' L U R B' U' 
7. 2.90 L' U' R' L R' L' B' R' B 
8. 2.74 B R' L R U L' B U' R' 
9. 3.93 L' B' R' U' R' U' R' U R' 
10. 2.46 U B' U L R' U L' U 
11. 3.38 B L R B R' L' B R' U' 
12. (4.04) B' U B R' L' B' U' B

Skewb pbs

Also my cstimer was wiped


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 2, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Also my cstimer was wiped


Same, I lost like 50K solves across all events


----------



## sDLfj (Dec 2, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Also my cstimer was wiped


I save a download of my cstimer solves to email about monthly (I download it and then send it to myself through email), so if it does get lost (which has happened to me multiple times) I can just recover everything except for the past couple weeks.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Dec 2, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Also my cstimer was wiped


Same happened to me a couple of weeks ago


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 3, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Same happened to me a couple of weeks ago


same happened to me a few weeks before Abram


----------



## Nevan J (Dec 3, 2022)

@NigelTheCuber I want to become sub-20 so should I learn more cubeshape cases (I only know the base cases) and a lot more EPs?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 3, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> @NigelTheCuber I want to become sub-20 so should I learn more cubeshape cases (I only know the base cases) and a lot more EPs?


Not really, but you should want your splits to be:
CS: 5s
CO: 2s
EO: 2s
CP: 2s
EP: 8s at most (4s for reducing into adj parity, 4s for the parity alg

For the eps, learn adj-adj, adj-opp, opp-adj, opp-opp, the cases with solved layers, opp-O, and good U-U and you should be good to go.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 3, 2022)

Spoiler: 2.31 2x2 ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-03
avg of 100: 2.31

Time List:
1. 2.46 R' F' R2 F' U' R2 U F' R2 F2 
2. 1.58 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' U' F U' R2 
3. 2.80 R' U R F2 R U' R' F U2 
4. (1.09) F2 U F2 U R' U F U R' 
5. 2.55 R U2 R' F' R F' U F R' U' 
6. 2.13 F' R2 U R' U F2 U' F R 
7. 2.16 F R2 F2 U F' U F2 U' F' 
8. 2.02 U F' U F2 R F2 U' R' U 
9. 3.13 R2 U F U2 F' U F' U2 F 
10. 1.36 R U2 F R' U F2 U R2 U' 
11. 1.95 R F2 R' U F2 R' F' R' F 
12. 2.21 U F' R F' R' F R2 F R' U 
13. 2.18 U F' U R' F R' U2 R2 F 
14. 1.82 F2 U R U' R2 F' U2 F' R 
15. (9.05) U' R' U F2 U F R' F R' U' 
16. 1.74 F2 R F' R' F' U R U' F 
17. (5.21+) R' F R U F2 R2 F' R2 F2 
18. 3.58 F' U2 R U' R' F R2 F U2 
19. 1.98 R U' F U2 R' F R F R2 
20. 1.60 R' U' F U' R2 U2 R' U2 F2 
21. 2.05 F U F' R F R2 F2 R2 U2 
22. 2.44 R2 F2 U' F U' F R2 F' R' 
23. 2.72 U2 F2 U F2 U2 F' R' F' U' 
24. 2.72 F' R' F R' U F2 U2 R2 U' F2 
25. 1.82 F2 R' U R2 U R' F R F' 
26. 1.89 R U2 F' U2 F' U' R F' R2 
27. 1.90 U R' U2 R U' R' U R U2 
28. 2.00 F R F2 U' F R2 U' F2 U2 
29. 2.89 U2 R2 F U R2 U R' U F' U2 
30. 2.16 U' F' U' F2 U' R' F' R2 U' 
31. 2.35 R2 U2 R F' U R2 F' U R 
32. 2.75 R F' R2 U F' R2 F U2 R' 
33. 2.91 U R F' U F R F2 U2 F' U 
34. 2.41 R' F' R2 U2 F' U R' F2 U 
35. 2.85 U' R' F U' F2 U F U2 R' 
36. 2.10 F U' F U' R' F' U2 F2 R' 
37. (6.96) R U R2 U F' U' F2 R' U' 
38. 1.62 F2 R U F U' R U R' U' 
39. 1.66 R' U2 R' U2 R U' R U F' 
40. 2.75 R U2 F2 U' F R2 U2 R' U 
41. 1.72 F' U' R U F' R2 U' R' U' 
42. 2.59 U2 R U' F R2 F2 R' F R 
43. 1.44 F' R2 U2 F' R' F2 R2 F' R' 
44. 1.67 U' F R2 F' R2 U2 F U R 
45. 2.25 R2 U F2 U2 F' R2 U' F' U' 
46. 2.14 R F R F' R2 F' U F' R2 
47. 1.71 U' F2 R2 F' U2 R U F2 U' 
48. 4.49+ U F' R F' R F2 R U F' 
49. 2.40 R U R U' F U2 F U F' R' 
50. 2.04 U2 F U' R2 F2 U' R2 U' F' 
51. 2.57 R2 U R2 F2 R F2 R' U F' 
52. 2.66 R2 F2 U2 R F2 R' U R' F2 R' 
53. (0.74) U' R U F R' U2 F' R' U' 
54. 2.00 R' F U' F U' R F2 R' U 
55. 3.97 U F R F' U F2 U' F2 U2 
56. 2.75 U' F U F' R2 F U' F' U2 
57. 1.55 F' U2 R U' F R U R2 F' 
58. 1.57 U' R' F U2 R2 F' U' R F' 
59. 1.35 R F2 R' F U' R U' F' R 
60. (5.90) U2 F' R F' U' F' U R U' 
61. 1.63 F2 U R2 F U F U2 R U' R2 
62. 2.08 F R' U' F2 U F' U2 R U2 
63. 3.67+ U R2 U' F' R2 F2 U R' U 
64. 2.03 F' R' U' F' R U2 F2 U' R' 
65. (DNF(2.21)) U2 F R' U2 R' U' R U' F' R2 
66. 1.93 U2 F2 R F U' R2 U' F' U 
67. 2.22 R2 F R2 F R2 F2 R' U' F' 
68. 2.63 F2 R2 U F R2 F R2 F2 U2 
69. 2.69 F' U F' U F2 U R2 U F' 
70. 3.20 F R F2 U2 F' R F2 R U' 
71. 1.68 F U2 F' U2 F R U2 R F' 
72. 2.66 U F' R2 U R' F R' F2 R2 F' 
73. 1.94 F' U R' U2 F U F R U2 R2 
74. 2.39 U2 F2 R' F R' U2 F2 U' F 
75. (0.71) U' F' U2 R' F R' U' F2 R' 
76. 2.36 R' F U R' F2 R' U2 F2 U' 
77. (1.10) U R U' F R F R U' F' 
78. 4.92 F' R U R U2 F R2 U2 R' 
79. 2.24 U F R2 F U' F U' F2 R' 
80. 2.32 R F2 U' R F R2 F2 U F' 
81. 2.42 F' U2 R F' R2 F R U2 R U' 
82. 2.69 U F2 U' R U2 R U F R' 
83. 2.06 R2 F2 R' F U F' R' F2 R 
84. 2.29 R F' R2 F2 R' U' R' U' F R' 
85. 1.86 F U' R U R2 U F R2 F 
86. 3.05 U2 F' U R' F U2 R' F U' 
87. 2.12 U2 F2 R F' R2 F' U F R' 
88. 1.98 U2 R2 F R' F2 R F R' F' 
89. 2.17 U' R' F U' R U F U F' 
90. 2.19 R2 U' F U2 F U' R U' R' 
91. 2.07 U F' U2 F R2 U' F U' R' 
92. 3.07 U R2 U' R F2 U F' U' R' 
93. 2.07 F' U R F2 U2 F' R' U' F 
94. 1.50 F U' R U' F U' F U' F2 
95. 3.39 R2 F' U' F R F' U F2 U 
96. 2.07 R2 F2 U F' R' U R' F2 U2 
97. 2.32 U F' U' R' U2 F2 R F' U' 
98. 1.13 U2 R F U' R' U' R' F' R' 
99. 2.72 R2 F2 U2 R' F U2 F' R F2 
100. (0.72) R U F' U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2





Spoiler: 3.77 skewb ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-03
avg of 100: 3.77

Time List:
1. 3.55 U' R' B L' B U R L B 
2. 4.03 U' B' R B U' L' R' B U' 
3. 4.32 L' R' U' L' R B R' L' R' 
4. 3.68 B L' R B L' B' U' B 
5. 3.04 L B R' B' R L' R' B U' 
6. 3.00 R' B' R' U R U R' U' L' 
7. 4.89 U L' U' B' U' B U L' B' 
8. 2.37 U' R' B L' U' R' B R' 
9. 5.03 U R B' L' R B' U B' U 
10. 3.43 B' R L' U' R' U R' L 
11. 3.97 L B' R' B L B' U' R 
12. 4.15 B' L R U R L' U L 
13. 3.51 R' U L' U' B L' R U R' 
14. 4.29 L' B R L' U' B R' L R 
15. 3.43 U' R L B' R' L' B R 
16. 4.00 B' U R B L' U' B R L' 
17. 2.68 U L U' L R L' R U' L 
18. 3.35 B L R' B U R B' L' R' 
19. 3.59 L' U R' U L' B L' R L' 
20. 3.77 R' B U B' R U L R' L 
21. 5.30 U B U' B R U B L U 
22. 4.82 U R' B' L R U' L R' U' 
23. 3.80 U L' B' L' B U' B L U' 
24. 4.24 U B' U R B R U L 
25. 3.55 U B U R' U' R U' R' 
26. 4.28 B U' R' U' L B' L' U' 
27. 3.39 L' U L U' R U' R U' B' 
28. 3.32 R L' B U B' R L' R' 
29. 3.34 U L B U' L' R' U' L' R' 
30. (7.03) R B' R B U L B R' 
31. 3.18 L' B R' B U R' L' B 
32. 4.88 L R' B L B R B U' 
33. 3.35 R U L R' L' U' B R' L 
34. (2.27) R L B U' L U B' U R' 
35. 4.63 B' R U' R' U B' U' B' L' 
36. 2.87 U' R B U R' U B' L R 
37. 3.06 R U' L B' U L' R' L' R 
38. (9.82) R' B' U' R L B R U' 
39. 4.18 L' U' B' L' R B' U' R' 
40. 3.26 U' B' R' B' R L B L' 
41. (DNF(5.85)) L R L R' U L' U' B' 
42. 6.42 R U' L R' L B R' L 
43. (1.48) B L' B' L' B L' B U 
44. (2.07) L R U' L B L' R U' L' 
45. 3.46 R' L R' B U' L U' L R' 
46. 3.54 R B' U' B U' L R' L U 
47. 2.81 L' B L B R B L U R' 
48. 2.95 B U' B' R' L U R B' U' 
49. 2.90 L' U' R' L R' L' B' R' B 
50. 2.74 B R' L R U L' B U' R' 
51. 3.93 L' B' R' U' R' U' R' U R' 
52. 2.46 U B' U L R' U L' U 
53. 3.38 B L R B R' L' B R' U' 
54. 4.04 B' U B R' L' B' U' B 
55. 4.75 R' L R' B L B U' R B' 
56. 3.54 U' B L R' U' L R B' R' 
57. 5.39+ B' R U L U B' L R B 
58. 3.60 B' R B R' B R' B L B' 
59. 2.56 U' B L' B' L' R L' U 
60. (7.28) U R' B' U' R' U R' L' R' 
61. (7.67) R' U R' B' L' B R' B' 
62. 3.18 U' B' U' R L R U L B' 
63. 5.13 L' U' L R L B' L R B' 
64. 3.49 B R U' B U R U' L' R' 
65. 5.13 R' U B U B' R' B U 
66. 3.48 U' L R' L B U L U 
67. 3.50 U' B U R U' L' U' L B' 
68. 3.70 B U' B' R' B U' L' U 
69. 5.35 U L' R B R L B L' 
70. 4.67 B R' B U R' B L' U' B' 
71. 3.50 R U L U' R L' B' R' B' 
72. 4.44 U R' B' R' B' U L B' R' 
73. 3.87 R' U L' U R' U' B U B 
74. 4.07 U R L R' U' L' B R' 
75. 3.33 B' U' R' U L' U' L' B L' 
76. 6.92+ B' R L B' R' B R' B' 
77. 2.89 L' U B' R' L' U' L U' B' 
78. 3.56 B L' B' R B' L R' U 
79. 3.18 B' U' L U L' B' L' U R' 
80. (2.36) U' B' L U B' R' U' L 
81. 4.09 R U R' L' U' L U R L 
82. 3.06 U R B' U L' B' R U 
83. 3.68 B U' B' R L R' U L' 
84. 3.79 B' U L B' L' B R L' 
85. 2.89 R U' R U' L U R' B' 
86. 4.50 L' R L' U' L' R' L R' B' 
87. 3.93 B L R B' U' L R' U B 
88. 3.56 B' L R U' L U' L' B' U' 
89. 3.85 B' L U' B L B L R' 
90. 3.74 U' B' U' L' B' R L' B' 
91. 4.14 R' L R' B' L U L' U 
92. 3.92 L U' R L' U B R' B' U' 
93. 2.42 L' R' B' U' L' B R' U 
94. 3.57 R' B R L R' U R' B 
95. 2.52 U B' U' B U' L U' L' 
96. 3.25 L U' R' U L U L' U L 
97. 3.01 L' U' L R' L B' U' L' 
98. (2.29) B R' B' U' R L' U' B' L 
99. 3.73 U L' B L U' B' R B 
100. 3.92 L R B R B R U B' U'



Nice ao100s


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 3, 2022)

I have gotten faster at all events overnight

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-03
avg of 5: 1.40

Time List:
1. (2.19) U R U' R' F' U' R U R'
2. 1.38 U R2 U' R U' R' U2 R2 U2
3. (0.64) R' U R' F U' R2 U' F U'
4. 1.75 R U' F' R' U' F2 R F U'
5. 1.06 R' F' R' U R F' R F2 R

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-03
avg of 12: 1.90

Time List:
1. 2.05 F2 R' U2 R U2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 
2. (3.39+) U F2 U F R' U F U' R2 U' 
3. 2.19 U R U' R' F' U' R U R' 
4. 1.38 U R2 U' R U' R' U2 R2 U2 
5. (0.64) R' U R' F U' R2 U' F U' 
6. 1.75 R U' F' R' U' F2 R F U' 
7. 1.06 R' F' R' U R F' R F2 R 
8. 2.32 F' U' F' R2 U F' R' F R2 
9. 1.71 U' F2 U' R F2 R' F2 R U2 R' 
10. 1.39 F R U F' R' F U R2 F' 
11. 2.99 F2 U' F R F' R U F2 U 
12. 2.16 F2 R' F R' U' F2 U2 F' U2

0.01 off pb


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 3, 2022)

Spoiler: 1.40 2x2 PB2 Average Recons



1. U R U' R' F' U' R U R' (2.19)

U' F //face
U F' R' F R2 U R' U' F R' F' R //eg1

14 moves in 2.19s= 6.39 TPS

2. U R2 U' R U' R' U2 R2 U2 (1.38)

x y2 //inspection
R' U R //face
U R U' R' F R U' R2 F R U //eg1

13 moves in 1.38s= 9.42 TPS

3. R' U R' F U' R2 U' F U' (0.64)

x y2 //inspection
U R' U R2 U//layer
//ll skip

5 moves in 0.64s= 7.81 TPS

4. R U' F' R' U' F2 R F U' (1.75)

y //inspection
R' F R //face
U2 F' U R U2 R' F U2 F U' //eg1

11 moves in 1.75s= 6.29 TPS

5. R' F' R' U R F' R F2 R

x2 z //inspection
F' //tcll layer
U' R' U' R U R' U R U //tcll

10 moves in 1.06= 9.43 TPS


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 4, 2022)

some stats from yesterday and today's 2x2 solves

Total no. of solves: 615/628
Mean: 2.47

mo3: 1.15 (PB)
ao5: 1.40
ao12: 1.89
ao100: 2.31
ao500: 2.40

Number of:
sub 1s: 16
sub 2s: 188 not including sub 1s
sub 3s: 286 not including sub 2s

The fact that about 1/3 of my solves are sub 2 is nice as the nr average here is barely sub 2 (1.93) and I could try to get it


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 4, 2022)

Spoiler: 2.24 2x2 ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-04
avg of 100: 2.24

Time List:
1. (1.04) U2 F2 R2 F R2 F2 R2 F' U' 
2. 1.87 U2 F' R' U R' F2 R F R2 
3. 2.59 F R F' R U' R2 U' F R' 
4. 1.86 F2 R2 F' R U R2 U2 F' R' 
5. 2.46 F' R F U' F2 R' U' F2 R U' 
6. 2.23 F' U R' U2 F' R U F' U' 
7. 1.97 U' F' U2 F2 U' R U2 R U2 
8. 2.89 F2 U2 F' R F R U2 F R' 
9. 2.34 U F2 R' F' U2 F' R F' R' 
10. 2.79 R2 F' U R2 F2 U2 F' R' F' 
11. 2.21 F R' U' R2 F U2 F2 R' U2 
12. 1.72 F2 R F' U R2 F' R F' R' U' 
13. 2.05 U' R F' U R2 U R U2 R 
14. 2.03 F2 R' U F2 R2 F' R2 F' R' 
15. 2.93 R U R F2 R' F R2 F' U2 
16. 1.89 R2 U' R' U R2 U R' F U 
17. 2.73 F R' U R F2 U2 R' U' R' 
18. 2.58 R U2 F' U' F U2 R' U R 
19. (6.82) U2 R F' R U' F2 R' F' R' 
20. (1.21) U2 R F U2 F' U R2 F' R 
21. (4.55) R' U R2 F2 U R F2 U' F 
22. 2.00 R2 U R' U R2 U' F U2 F2 
23. 3.39 U' R' F R2 F R' U F U 
24. 2.09 F R2 U R' F R F U' R' 
25. 2.76 U R' U R' U' R U2 F' R U' 
26. 1.70 U' R' U2 R F' R2 U F' U' 
27. 1.84 U2 R F' R2 U' R2 U' F' R2 U' 
28. (0.77) R F U2 F R F U2 F' U' 
29. 2.68 U' F R' F R2 U2 R2 U' F2 
30. 2.56 F' U2 F' U' R2 F R2 F2 R' 
31. 3.32 R2 F2 R F' U' R' U2 F R' F2 
32. 4.07+ U' R2 F' U R2 F2 R' U2 R' U' 
33. 2.00 R2 U2 F2 R' F R U2 F R' 
34. 1.85 U' R' U F' U2 R F' U F' 
35. 2.40 U' R2 U2 F2 R' F U' R U R' 
36. 2.77 F' U F U' R' U2 R2 F' U' 
37. 2.43 R2 F R' U2 F U' R' F R 
38. 2.29 U2 R' F' R2 F' R2 F U' F' 
39. 2.64 F R F' U' F R' U F R' 
40. 2.13 R U2 F' R' U F' R' U F2 
41. 2.83 R U F' U2 R F U R' U2 
42. 1.41 U' F R F' U R2 F2 R2 U' 
43. 1.47 U2 R' U R2 U' R U R' U2 
44. 1.39 F' R U F' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 
45. 1.66 R F2 R' F2 R' F U' F R' 
46. 1.91 U2 F' U' R' F' R F2 U' R' 
47. 2.33 U R' F2 U2 R' U R F2 R' 
48. 2.45 F2 U F' R U' R2 U' F' R' 
49. 1.69 F' U' R2 F' U F R' F R 
50. 2.81 F2 U2 R' U' F2 R2 U R F' 
51. 2.31 R' U' F' R' U2 F R' F2 U2 
52. 1.67 R U2 R' U' F2 R F' U2 R' 
53. 3.86+ R2 U F' U' R U' F2 U F' 
54. 1.31 U F2 R' U F' R F2 U R 
55. 2.90 R2 U' F U' R U F2 R' F' 
56. 2.28 R F U R' U F' R F2 R2 
57. 1.87 F2 R F2 U F U' R U' R' 
58. 1.78 R F' R F2 R F2 R2 F' R F' 
59. 2.16 U' F R2 F2 R' U R U F 
60. 2.50 R2 F U' R' F U2 R' F' R2 U2 
61. 1.86 R2 F' U R' U2 R U2 R U2 
62. 2.50 U' R' F2 U' F' U2 F2 U' R' 
63. 3.40 R U2 F' R U2 F2 R' U' R 
64. 1.75 R' F2 U' F' R2 U R2 F' R' 
65. 1.38 U R2 F2 R2 U' R' F' U F2 
66. (0.96) F2 U' F2 U R2 U F2 U2 F' 
67. 2.35 U F' R F U2 R' U F U2 
68. 2.81 U' F2 U R F U2 F U' R 
69. 2.05 U2 F R U2 F2 R F' R F 
70. 1.75 U R2 U' R F R' U R' F' R2 
71. (0.95) U' R F' R2 F R' U F2 R' 
72. 2.53 F R' U R2 F U' R U2 R2 
73. 2.64 R2 U F U2 R2 F U' R2 F' 
74. 1.83 R' U2 F2 R' U F R' U' F' 
75. 1.92 F' R2 F2 R' F U F R' U2 
76. 1.97 F' U' F' U2 F' R F2 R U' 
77. 2.06 U' F U' R F U2 F2 R' U' 
78. 1.82 F2 U F R' U2 F U F2 R' 
79. 1.92 F' R F' R2 U2 F' R' U F' 
80. 1.98 F' R2 F' R' F2 U' F' U F' 
81. 2.17 F U' F2 R U' R' F2 U2 R' 
82. 2.57 F R2 U2 R' F' U F2 U2 F' 
83. 1.76 R' U R2 F' U' R' U2 F' U R2 
84. 2.22 F' U R2 F2 U F R' F2 U' 
85. 1.50 U' R' F2 U2 F' U2 F U' F 
86. 2.47 R F' R U' F U2 F U F2 
87. 2.78 R2 U2 F2 U R U R' F2 R 
88. 1.54 U R' U' R2 U F' U2 R2 U2 
89. 2.03 R F R' F R' U F2 U' R' 
90. 1.78 F' R2 U2 F' U' F2 U' R U2 
91. (5.39) U2 R' U' R F2 U' R' F2 U' 
92. (4.14+) U' F R F' R2 U F U' R2 
93. 3.05 U R2 F R' U' R2 U' F' U2 
94. 1.44 F' U' R F R' U' F' R' U' 
95. (5.63) F' R2 F U2 F U F2 U2 R' 
96. 2.24 F2 R F' U2 F' R U2 R2 U' 
97. 1.80 U2 F2 R F' R F' U R2 U2 
98. 2.68 R' F2 R U2 R F' U' F R 
99. 1.59 F R' F' U R2 F' R' F R2 
100. 2.77 F2 U2 F' U2 F U2 F' R2 F' R2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 4, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-04
avg of 5: 2.86

Time List:
1. 2.86 U F' U2 F U F' R2 U2 F2 
2. 2.86 R U F' U R' U2 R' U2 F2 
3. 2.86 R U2 R F2 R' F U' F U2 
4. (1.82) R2 F' R F U' R2 F U2 F2 
5. (2.87) F' R2 U R2 F' R' U F2 R' F'

look at solves 1, 2, 3 and 5


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 4, 2022)

My setups for gan 251m leap

Green nuts
0.6 tension
Weakest magnets


----------



## Cubinginatree (Dec 4, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> My setups for gan 251m leap
> 
> Green nuts
> 0.6 tension
> Weakest magnets


What lubes?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 5, 2022)

Cubinginatree said:


> What lubes?


Dnm 37


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 5, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Spoiler: 3.25 ao100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have improved 1 second in 5 months...


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 5, 2022)

ok, so my current goals for the next month b4 comp are:

1. Get better in the NxNs (2-5)
2. Learn csp for square 1 and get to about a 12 second average 
3. Not be rusty at Skewb, as it wouldn't be my main event but I do not want to choke it at the comp.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 6, 2022)

I did 50 OH solves, 25 with the super RS3M and 25 with the Tornado V3, and the mean of the solves on the RS3M was faster than that when I was using the Tornado V3 so yeah ig thats my new main.

(I currently average about 26 on oh)


Spoiler: 50 oh solves, first 25 were with rs3m



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-06
solves/total: 49/50

single
best: 20.33
worst: 35.07

mean of 3
current: 27.47 (σ = 3.23)
best: 22.53 (σ = 3.15)

avg of 5
current: 28.14 (σ = 2.72)
best: 23.77 (σ = 0.89)

avg of 12
current: 26.51 (σ = 2.58)
best: 24.41 (σ = 1.88)

Average: 26.12 (σ = 2.61)
Mean: 26.10

Time List:
1. 26.19 R B' R2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 U B2 D B' D2 R B' L D' L 
2. 22.08 F U2 L F U2 R2 F2 L F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U F2 D B2 U2 R2 U' L' 
3. 29.21 F R F2 U2 B' L2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 B R2 U' L' D2 L2 R' D' B2 D' 
4. 22.68 U2 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 B' L2 F2 R2 B' R' B D' L2 D' R2 B' U2 
5. DNF(1:25.63) R' F' B L' U2 D R' B2 D2 F2 U D2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D B L 
6. 27.05 U F2 L2 U' L2 U L2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' F' L2 R' F' U2 L U2 L2 F2 
7. 25.39 B D L B2 F2 R U2 L U2 B2 R' D2 F D' F R2 D2 B U' 
8. 35.07 F' U F R U2 D L' D' L' U2 B L2 B L2 B2 R2 D2 B D2 B2 R2 
9. 28.73 B' D F B2 U' B' R' L' D R2 F' D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 B 
10. 23.90 R D2 B L F2 R B D' F R2 F' D2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 
11. 27.06 L B R2 U L2 U' L2 U B2 U' R2 D L2 D2 F' U2 F2 L' U' R 
12. 25.09 L' B2 R' F2 L F2 R D2 L D2 R2 F2 D B' D' L R' U' L' F 
13. 21.56 D L2 B' R' L B D' F' D2 R2 F' R2 U2 D2 B2 D2 F U L' 
14. 27.56 D R' U L2 F D R U R2 U' R2 D F2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U2 R 
15. 25.14 R U R2 B' D L F R2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 U' F2 U2 F' B2 R' D2 
16. 25.31 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D U' F2 L2 B' D2 R U2 B U' L' D2 L2 R2 
17. 24.08 R F U2 R2 B2 F R2 B' L2 D2 R2 L' U' L' U2 R' U L2 D 
18. 25.39 D' L2 F2 L2 D R2 U' B2 U' R2 F D L' B R' F2 U B D2 B 
19. 20.85 U2 F R F2 D L' U D2 F' U D2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 
20. 26.36 B2 U2 R U2 F2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 U2 F' D2 U' B F L' F D U 
21. 22.11 U' B2 R2 U2 L U2 B L2 U R' D2 L2 B2 R D2 B2 L' F2 U2 R' 
22. 31.78 U B2 D2 B R2 F2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 D2 L' D R D' U R' D2 F U 
23. 24.42 U2 B2 D2 L R B2 L' U2 R F2 D2 U' B' R D' F' L U2 R2 D' F 
24. 30.74 B' R F2 L2 U' D2 L' F' R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 D L 
25. 24.13 R2 B R2 F' L2 R2 U2 F' D2 L2 D' F2 R' B2 U R D2 B2 R 
26. 23.91 R2 U B2 D F R B R2 D' L' F2 L' F2 R D2 L B2 U2 L' B2 D2 
27. 29.22 D R2 U' F2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 B L' F2 R D F2 L2 F R' 
28. 27.84 L2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 L D2 R' D' L2 R F' R' B U 
29. 31.17 L U' R2 F R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 F U' L2 R2 B' L2 R' U 
30. 24.96 U' R2 B2 R B2 L' D2 L F2 U2 R B2 R' B D' F2 R2 F2 U L' F' 
31. 24.68 F2 R2 F U2 F2 D2 F' U2 F R2 F' U R F2 D' U L' B2 L' B' 
32. 22.53 L' F R2 D2 B D B L2 F2 R D2 B2 L' F2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R 
33. 27.39 F2 R U2 B2 U2 F2 R' F2 L2 R' U2 R D B' F2 U' L' F L' B D2 
34. 22.74 F2 R' U2 F2 R U2 B2 L U2 B2 R' U' R' F2 R2 F L R2 D2 B 
35. 24.22 L2 U2 R2 U B2 D L2 B2 U' L2 D' F' L2 R F R' D F L' B U' 
36. 24.35 F' D F2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U R2 D R2 U2 F' R B' U B2 L' B' F 
37. 30.60 U' R B R2 U R2 U B2 R2 D U2 R2 U' L' U' R' B2 D R U' 
38. 25.93 F' U2 F2 U F2 D' U' L2 U' L2 R2 F2 L B D' R F' U L B' D2 
39. 26.14 U2 B2 U B2 D L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 L F2 L' U2 F2 D B' L' 
40. 20.33 L2 R2 B2 D U2 B2 D' U2 R2 B D2 B D2 F' L B U B' R 
41. 21.13 B L2 D2 B2 L2 F' U2 F' U2 B2 F' R2 U' L D' F' R' B' U' F' U2 
42. 26.85 R2 B2 R F2 D2 R' F2 L2 F2 R' F2 D B2 F' U R' U2 F' L' B 
43. 28.82 R F R2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U B2 F R2 F2 L' D' F2 L R 
44. 26.84 B' R2 U' B2 U R2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 B U' R' U R' F L' R2 
45. 25.59 U F' B2 U B U R' U R D F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 D B2 U L2 
46. 27.33 R D L D' R' D2 F' L D' R F2 R' B2 U2 L B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 L' 
47. 31.83 F2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 B2 U' B F' R' D L' B R2 D R' 
48. 25.92 B2 L B2 U2 L2 F2 R' U2 L' F2 R' F2 D' F' D' B' U F L' R' B 
49. 25.31 U L2 U F2 D' B2 D2 U' B2 U F2 B D U' L' B' L' F' U R' 
50. 31.18 U' R' F U' R' L2 B' L' U L2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 U'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 6, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-06
avg of 12: 4.40

Time List:
1. 4.39 B U' L R U' L' U' L' l r 
2. 4.46 U B U' L' B R' L' R l' r b 
3. 5.66 L B' R L' U R' L R' L' l r' b u' 
4. 3.71 B' L' B' R B' L' B R' L' l r 
5. (6.39) R L' R U' L U' B' L B' l b 
6. 5.02 L R' B' L' U' B U' R' b u' 
7. 3.71 L' R U' R U L R L' b' u' 
8. 4.32 B' L U R U' B R U' l b' u' 
9. 4.46 B R L' B' U' B' R' L l' r u' 
10. (2.37) R B L' B' L' R' L B' r u' 
11. 5.01 L R B U L' R' B U l' u' 
12. 3.28 R' U L' R L' U B' R l'

Pyraminx pb ao12


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 8, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-08
avg of 5: 10.48

Time List:
1. 10.50 F2 L' B2 U2 L' D2 U2 L2 R' D2 R2 B U F2 U B D' R U' R2 
2. 11.14 B2 R' U2 D2 R' U2 L' U D2 F U2 F R2 B2 R2 U2 F' R2 F' D 
3. 9.79 R B' U' B' R2 F' U' R' L' B' L2 B L2 F2 D2 B' R2 F2 R2 
4. (14.10) F' L2 F R2 B L2 F' D2 R2 F' U2 R U2 B2 D' B2 R U R U2 
5. (9.48) F B2 D2 F' D' R' F' U' L2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' F' L'

PB ao5!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-08
avg of 12: 11.73

Time List:
1. 11.62 F B2 R2 U L' U R' F D2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 B L2 B' L2 F' L' 
2. (20.16) U2 R' D2 U2 B R2 F D2 F D2 U2 F D2 R U2 L' D B F' L' 
3. 10.10 B2 F2 R2 U L2 D' F2 U B2 L2 F2 B R F' U' L' R2 F R2 B2 
4. 13.00 D2 R2 B2 D F2 U B2 R2 L' F' D2 R2 U2 B2 F' L' R2 U' 
5. 11.53 F B2 L U2 R B2 R2 U2 B2 R' B2 F R2 D R U' L' R' D' 
6. 11.89 B2 F2 D' U' L2 U2 L' D2 B' D B R' D L' B' F 
7. 13.62 B R' U2 L2 B2 L U2 R' B2 R F2 U2 R2 U B2 D2 R U2 F D2 B 
8. 10.50 F2 L' B2 U2 L' D2 U2 L2 R' D2 R2 B U F2 U B D' R U' R2 
9. 11.14 B2 R' U2 D2 R' U2 L' U D2 F U2 F R2 B2 R2 U2 F' R2 F' D 
10. 9.79 R B' U' B' R2 F' U' R' L' B' L2 B L2 F2 D2 B' R2 F2 R2 
11. 14.10 F' L2 F R2 B L2 F' D2 R2 F' U2 R U2 B2 D' B2 R U R U2 
12. (9.48) F B2 D2 F' D' R' F' U' L2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' F' L'

Also pb ao12 which is nice


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 8, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-08
avg of 12: 1.86

Time List:
1. 1.62 F' U' R F2 R U R' U' F2 
2. 1.98 R2 U2 F2 R F' U R' F R' 
3. 2.77 U' F' U R F2 R F' R2 U R 
4. 1.48 F R U' F U2 F' U F' R' U' 
5. 1.59 R2 U2 F' R U F' R F2 R2 U 
6. 1.65 R F R' U F R2 F2 R2 U2 
7. 2.14 U R2 U F' U2 R' F R' U 
8. (0.82) F2 U2 F' U' R F U2 R2 U' 
9. (DNF(1.62)) F R' U2 R2 F2 R' U' F' R' 
10. 2.32 R2 F R' F R F' R F2 R U' 
11. 1.67 U' F2 R F' U2 F U2 F R 
12. 1.34 F2 U' F2 R F' U' R F' R2

2x2 pb ao12 let's goooo!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 8, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-08
avg of 100: 12.74

Time List:
1. 12.38 F R2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 R' D L' R D2 L2 F L2 
2. 11.20 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 B' D' R F L' R2 F' D2 U R2 U 
3. 12.14 R2 U L F U2 D' L R2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' F' R 
4. 16.56+ U2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 D L2 D' F2 L2 D' B U2 F L' D' B' R U 
5. 12.28 R U2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U R F U' R D2 B2 R2 B2 
6. 10.52 L2 B' D B R' U B' U' L2 D L2 F2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 D L' B2 
7. 13.04 U R2 D2 B' U2 F2 L2 F L2 B' D2 F2 R2 U' L D' L F' U R2 D' 
8. 13.60 R F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U F2 U' B2 D' U F U' L' D' R' B' F R' 
9. 14.68 D2 L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F L D R2 D2 R U' R D R 
10. 13.75 D F2 L2 F2 D F2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 U' F' U B' F2 D R B2 D R 
11. 11.70 D L' F' U2 F' D2 B2 L2 U2 F L2 F' R' U L2 R F2 R2 B2 
12. 10.79 U' L2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 L U2 R' F' D' U2 F' R' U2 
13. 14.68 R D' B2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 U B2 L2 U L' F R2 D2 R U2 F' L2 U 
14. 13.04 D B2 U B U' L D2 R' U' F2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 R2 
15. 11.49 U F2 U2 B' U' L' F' U' R L2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 L2 U B2 D F2 U2 
16. 15.11 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' B' D' L' U' R' F' R2 B2 R 
17. 14.21 U' L D R2 B' R D' R' F R U2 R B2 R U2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L 
18. 11.62 F B2 R2 U L' U R' F D2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 B L2 B' L2 F' L' 
19. (20.16) U2 R' D2 U2 B R2 F D2 F D2 U2 F D2 R U2 L' D B F' L' 
20. (10.10) B2 F2 R2 U L2 D' F2 U B2 L2 F2 B R F' U' L' R2 F R2 B2 
21. 13.00 D2 R2 B2 D F2 U B2 R2 L' F' D2 R2 U2 B2 F' L' R2 U' 
22. 11.53 F B2 L U2 R B2 R2 U2 B2 R' B2 F R2 D R U' L' R' D' 
23. 11.89 B2 F2 D' U' L2 U2 L' D2 B' D B R' D L' B' F 
24. 13.62 B R' U2 L2 B2 L U2 R' B2 R F2 U2 R2 U B2 D2 R U2 F D2 B 
25. 10.50 F2 L' B2 U2 L' D2 U2 L2 R' D2 R2 B U F2 U B D' R U' R2 
26. 11.14 B2 R' U2 D2 R' U2 L' U D2 F U2 F R2 B2 R2 U2 F' R2 F' D 
27. (9.79) R B' U' B' R2 F' U' R' L' B' L2 B L2 F2 D2 B' R2 F2 R2 
28. 14.10 F' L2 F R2 B L2 F' D2 R2 F' U2 R U2 B2 D' B2 R U R U2 
29. (9.48) F B2 D2 F' D' R' F' U' L2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' F' L' 
30. 14.08 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 L2 R' B' D' L' D F' D L2 
31. 13.25 B2 R F2 B' L' D R F B2 D2 B L2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 R' U2 
32. 11.10 L2 U2 F R2 D2 L2 F' L2 D2 B' D2 U R' D' B L U2 L2 B' F 
33. 13.82 U2 B D2 B2 R2 D B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U F D U2 R F2 D2 R' U' 
34. 13.93 R' U F2 R2 U2 F U2 B' L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R' F' U R' U2 L' R' F' 
35. 14.94 F2 U' B2 F2 D L2 D U' R2 B2 U2 L' U' L2 F' R2 B' L2 B' L 
36. 12.35 B2 U B' U2 L' D' B' R U R2 F2 U2 L2 F U2 R2 F U2 F' B' 
37. 13.37 R' U F L2 F D2 F R2 B' U2 B' U2 F' L' B' L2 B F2 L R' 
38. 13.94 U' L D2 R D2 R' F2 D2 R' U2 L' D2 B2 F R2 F' U2 F' D L U 
39. 12.61 F U' F D' R' B U' R F' D2 R2 L' F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 D2 R' F2 
40. 13.66 B2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 L D2 F' D2 B' R B2 D' B F 
41. 15.95 F' R U2 F2 R2 U2 F L2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 F U' B' L' U' R F' L' 
42. 13.28+ R2 D2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' L' D' B' R F' D U2 R U L2 
43. (20.42) R' F D2 B' R2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 D' R D F' U2 R2 
44. 14.22+ R' F2 D2 F' R D' R2 L' U2 L2 U' F2 R2 L2 F2 U' R2 D B2 D F 
45. 12.57 L2 B U B' L F2 L' F' D2 B' U2 L2 F R2 L2 F L2 U' 
46. 15.98 U B2 R2 U2 B U2 B' L2 B U2 B' R2 B' D' F L2 F' U' F' L' D 
47. 13.15 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 U' R D' F R2 F2 L' R B U2 
48. 11.84 B' D2 U2 L' F2 R D2 R B2 F2 R D2 L2 D' L' F2 D2 F R U B 
49. 12.18 B2 U' R2 F L' U2 B R2 B' R2 F2 U' B2 D L2 D R2 D2 F2 U' 
50. (10.03) D' F2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' F2 L' B R2 F' D2 R2 D F 
51. 12.25 R2 D2 B U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B D' R2 D B D2 F' R' D F 
52. 11.80 L' D L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L D2 L' D' R2 F' U' R' D' B' 
53. 11.91 L2 F' D R' B' D F L U' B2 R2 L2 B' R2 L2 D2 F2 B' L2 B L2 
54. 11.79 U R2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 F L D R U' L' D2 F' R2 
55. (17.59) R F2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U F2 D' L2 U2 L F2 L U2 F' R2 B2 D 
56. 11.17 B D2 R U F2 U2 D B' R F2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 L2 B R2 F 
57. 13.65 L2 B2 U' L2 D U' L2 B2 D2 U' L U2 F R2 D' B R B' D2 B 
58. 11.40 D' R U2 B' R F2 R F2 U D2 R2 U F2 U' R2 B2 L B' 
59. 10.68 U' D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 U L D F D2 B R' F' 
60. 13.96 R2 B' L' F2 R U2 R' U2 R' D2 F2 R2 D2 F' D U R D2 F' R2 
61. 12.60 B2 F2 D L2 U' B2 L2 D2 U' L2 B' L' F2 U2 R' B2 L2 U L' F 
62. 13.51 R2 B D' U2 F2 D B2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 B' L B2 L D2 U' 
63. 13.43 U R' D2 R U L2 F D' R L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D 
64. 14.01 B' R' B2 L2 R2 U2 F R2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 B' L B' L2 D2 U R' F2 
65. 11.47 B' U R2 F' R2 B' L2 F D2 F' U2 R2 U2 F' L' D R D U2 L U' 
66. 11.06 F L' B2 F' D2 F L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F' L U2 R' B2 D U B R 
67. 12.33 D F2 D L2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 U L' U R' F' L R B U' B' R2 
68. 13.71 R' D2 L' U2 R2 D2 L' B2 R' B2 R U2 D' B L F' D2 L B2 L R' 
69. 13.61 D' L2 D L B D2 R F' L2 U' B2 D L2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 F2 
70. 11.48 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' R' B D R' U2 F2 D2 F2 R D2 
71. 10.75 R F2 L' U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 D B' D2 F' U' B' R D2 U2 F 
72. 14.18 U' L' F2 R U2 R' U2 B2 R' F2 R' B2 D L R D2 U B D U2 
73. 10.58 D' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 F' D' B2 L' R B2 L B' F L 
74. 12.02 U2 B U B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U2 L' F' R D' B' L' B2 U 
75. 11.65 B2 U R2 D L2 F2 D' U' B2 R2 U L U2 F R2 F2 U R' B2 D' 
76. 14.95 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U B' L' R' F U' L' B2 L' D R' 
77. 11.50 U F' L' D F' U' R L D L B2 R2 U2 D2 B2 U2 L F2 L' U2 R' 
78. 13.48 F2 D B2 U B2 D L2 D R2 U2 L2 B' L2 D R B' L F' U' B' L' 
79. 10.85 B R' D2 B2 R D2 F' B' U R D2 L' B2 R F2 D2 R2 L' D2 L2 
80. 11.85 R U R2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 D F2 U F2 B' U F U L' B' F2 D' B 
81. 12.46 B' R U' D L B' U' F U2 D2 L2 F D2 F' B' U2 B L2 U 
82. 12.62 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 B' U' R F' L2 B2 U' B U2 L 
83. 13.00 D2 F2 U R' B' L F2 D F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L D2 R D2 B2 L 
84. 12.43 U2 L' F2 D2 B2 D2 L' D2 L2 U L' U F' U2 F2 R' B' L' D' 
85. 15.70 B2 L' B2 F2 L' F2 L2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 U B' D U2 F2 D F' L B' 
86. (DNF(6:54.56)) F2 D' B' L2 B' D2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F' L2 D L2 U L' F2 D L' 
87. 11.63 L2 B' U D' F D B D2 R' U D R2 D R2 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 U L2 
88. 13.11 R F' L U2 D' F R' F2 L F2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 B2 R2 U' B2 U2 
89. 13.10 U2 F L2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 U F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R' D' B R2 F2 D2 F' 
90. 14.71 R L B' R2 F' U L U2 D' R2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 L U' L2 
91. 13.95 R2 U F' U' F D B U' R' U2 F2 R D2 R F2 B2 D2 R2 L' U 
92. (9.50) B L' U2 B' L2 R2 B U2 L2 B R2 F2 L2 F' L' U B2 U R D2 L2 
93. 12.77 F' R' F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 F' U' F L2 R' D L2 D2 
94. 10.29 L U' F' R F' D B D R' L2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' 
95. 11.46 L2 D B' F2 R' U2 L R2 F2 L D2 U2 L2 R' F' U R U' R' F2 D 
96. 10.35 R' D2 R' U F R B' U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 U B2 U2 F' L' 
97. 14.60 D' B2 L R2 F2 L' U2 L B2 F2 U2 R' B2 U' B' U2 R2 F' L' B' 
98. 10.75 B2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 R2 F L' D B D2 L F' R B' 
99. (DNF(11.83)) R2 F' D2 R2 U2 B2 L F2 R' F2 L2 B2 D' F' R' D U F' R 
100. 11.07 L D B2 R U F' L' B' U' F2 U' F2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 U' B'

PB 3x3 ao100


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 8, 2022)

Good job!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 9, 2022)

So I was doing my 4x4 solve, and was on track for a PB, and got PLL parity and a FRICKING V PERM !!!!!!!!!!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-09
single: 50.11

Time List:
1. 50.11 R2 L2 B R' D2 L2 D' B U2 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 B2 D2 R' F2 Fw2 Rw2 B' Uw2 U2 B' Uw2 B2 D' F L2 D2 B Rw' U' Rw2 B R Fw U2 Rw' Uw2 R' Fw2 F


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 9, 2022)

I'm averaging about 1:01 on 4x4 now


----------



## Megaminx lover (Dec 9, 2022)

What's your main?


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 9, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> got PLL parity and a FRICKING V PERM !!!!!!!!!!


skill issue tbh, could've done PLL parity differently to get Y perm

Real talk, I unironically think V perm is fine on big cubes, probably on par with Y perm.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 9, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> What's your main?


Mgc


xyzzy said:


> skill issue tbh, could've done PLL parity differently to get Y perm
> 
> Real talk, I unironically think V perm is fine on big cubes, probably on par with Y perm.


yeah but my Y perm is more consistent


----------



## Megaminx lover (Dec 9, 2022)

As in main event


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 9, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> As in main event


probably 2x2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 11, 2022)

Spoiler: 26.76 oh ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-11
avg of 100: 26.76

Time List:
1. 22.08 F U2 L F U2 R2 F2 L F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U F2 D B2 U2 R2 U' L' 
2. 29.21 F R F2 U2 B' L2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 B R2 U' L' D2 L2 R' D' B2 D' 
3. 22.68 U2 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 B' L2 F2 R2 B' R' B D' L2 D' R2 B' U2 
4. (DNF(1:25.63)) R' F' B L' U2 D R' B2 D2 F2 U D2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D B L 
5. 27.05 U F2 L2 U' L2 U L2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' F' L2 R' F' U2 L U2 L2 F2 
6. 25.39 B D L B2 F2 R U2 L U2 B2 R' D2 F D' F R2 D2 B U' 
7. 35.07 F' U F R U2 D L' D' L' U2 B L2 B L2 B2 R2 D2 B D2 B2 R2 
8. 28.73 B' D F B2 U' B' R' L' D R2 F' D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 B 
9. 23.90 R D2 B L F2 R B D' F R2 F' D2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 
10. 27.06 L B R2 U L2 U' L2 U B2 U' R2 D L2 D2 F' U2 F2 L' U' R 
11. 25.09 L' B2 R' F2 L F2 R D2 L D2 R2 F2 D B' D' L R' U' L' F 
12. 21.56 D L2 B' R' L B D' F' D2 R2 F' R2 U2 D2 B2 D2 F U L' 
13. 27.56 D R' U L2 F D R U R2 U' R2 D F2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U2 R 
14. 25.14 R U R2 B' D L F R2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 U' F2 U2 F' B2 R' D2 
15. 25.31 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D U' F2 L2 B' D2 R U2 B U' L' D2 L2 R2 
16. 24.08 R F U2 R2 B2 F R2 B' L2 D2 R2 L' U' L' U2 R' U L2 D 
17. 25.39 D' L2 F2 L2 D R2 U' B2 U' R2 F D L' B R' F2 U B D2 B 
18. (20.85) U2 F R F2 D L' U D2 F' U D2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 
19. 26.36 B2 U2 R U2 F2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 U2 F' D2 U' B F L' F D U 
20. 22.11 U' B2 R2 U2 L U2 B L2 U R' D2 L2 B2 R D2 B2 L' F2 U2 R' 
21. 31.78 U B2 D2 B R2 F2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 D2 L' D R D' U R' D2 F U 
22. 24.42 U2 B2 D2 L R B2 L' U2 R F2 D2 U' B' R D' F' L U2 R2 D' F 
23. 30.74 B' R F2 L2 U' D2 L' F' R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 D L 
24. 24.13 R2 B R2 F' L2 R2 U2 F' D2 L2 D' F2 R' B2 U R D2 B2 R 
25. 23.91 R2 U B2 D F R B R2 D' L' F2 L' F2 R D2 L B2 U2 L' B2 D2 
26. 29.22 D R2 U' F2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 B L' F2 R D F2 L2 F R' 
27. 27.84 L2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 L D2 R' D' L2 R F' R' B U 
28. 31.17 L U' R2 F R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 F U' L2 R2 B' L2 R' U 
29. 24.96 U' R2 B2 R B2 L' D2 L F2 U2 R B2 R' B D' F2 R2 F2 U L' F' 
30. 24.68 F2 R2 F U2 F2 D2 F' U2 F R2 F' U R F2 D' U L' B2 L' B' 
31. 22.53 L' F R2 D2 B D B L2 F2 R D2 B2 L' F2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R 
32. 27.39 F2 R U2 B2 U2 F2 R' F2 L2 R' U2 R D B' F2 U' L' F L' B D2 
33. 22.74 F2 R' U2 F2 R U2 B2 L U2 B2 R' U' R' F2 R2 F L R2 D2 B 
34. 24.22 L2 U2 R2 U B2 D L2 B2 U' L2 D' F' L2 R F R' D F L' B U' 
35. 24.35 F' D F2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U R2 D R2 U2 F' R B' U B2 L' B' F 
36. 30.60 U' R B R2 U R2 U B2 R2 D U2 R2 U' L' U' R' B2 D R U' 
37. 25.93 F' U2 F2 U F2 D' U' L2 U' L2 R2 F2 L B D' R F' U L B' D2 
38. 26.14 U2 B2 U B2 D L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 L F2 L' U2 F2 D B' L' 
39. (20.33) L2 R2 B2 D U2 B2 D' U2 R2 B D2 B D2 F' L B U B' R 
40. (21.13) B L2 D2 B2 L2 F' U2 F' U2 B2 F' R2 U' L D' F' R' B' U' F' U2 
41. 26.85 R2 B2 R F2 D2 R' F2 L2 F2 R' F2 D B2 F' U R' U2 F' L' B 
42. 28.82 R F R2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U B2 F R2 F2 L' D' F2 L R 
43. 26.84 B' R2 U' B2 U R2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 B U' R' U R' F L' R2 
44. 25.59 U F' B2 U B U R' U R D F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 D B2 U L2 
45. 27.33 R D L D' R' D2 F' L D' R F2 R' B2 U2 L B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 L' 
46. 31.83 F2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 B2 U' B F' R' D L' B R2 D R' 
47. 25.92 B2 L B2 U2 L2 F2 R' U2 L' F2 R' F2 D' F' D' B' U F L' R' B 
48. 25.31 U L2 U F2 D' B2 D2 U' B2 U F2 B D U' L' B' L' F' U R' 
49. 31.18 U' R' F U' R' L2 B' L' U L2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 U' 
50. 25.34 L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D L2 R2 D B' F' L D2 B' L2 R U' F L 
51. 24.87 B' R' F2 B2 R U L R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 B 
52. 35.34 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 U B2 F2 D' B2 R D2 L D F D B' U' F D 
53. 26.57 B' U L2 B' U2 R' L' D B U F2 L2 U2 R' D2 R' F2 R B2 D2 F2 
54. 26.44 R2 F B' R L' D B' R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' D' F2 U' B2 D L F 
55. 25.58 R2 B2 D B' U B2 L D R2 L2 F' R2 F2 R2 F U2 F' U2 L2 F2 R' 
56. 23.78 U2 B' F2 D R2 B2 U R2 B2 U' L2 R' B D2 B L' F2 R2 
57. 28.58 D' F R F R U' R2 F2 L' U2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F U2 F L2 F' D2 F 
58. 27.83 R' U2 L2 B F' U2 B L2 U2 L2 U L' D' L2 B2 F' D' R2 F 
59. (39.38) D' F' U2 L2 B' R2 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 B' L' B' U L R2 D B' R' D' 
60. 27.06 L' D R F L2 F2 D2 U2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 R F R' D U R2 B 
61. 28.64 U' L F B2 R' D R' U2 R' U R2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 D B2 U2 
62. 26.21 U2 R2 U' R2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L F' L B2 R B U2 F U 
63. 27.09 R2 B' D L D' R L U2 F' D2 B2 L2 B U2 F2 R2 B' R2 F2 L' 
64. 23.10 L U2 B D' R L2 F B R' D2 B2 U B2 D L2 D2 R2 U' F2 
65. 25.16 R' U F2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 L U2 R' F2 L2 U2 D' L2 F' D' U' L B 
66. 25.42 U2 R2 F2 L' B2 L' D2 B2 D2 R B2 F2 U B' L' D' F' L' U L' B' 
67. (36.38) U2 D L' D2 R U' L' U2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B' L2 F' L2 B' L B 
68. 23.77 R D2 B2 F2 U' F2 D U F2 L2 U' B2 F' L2 R' D2 U F R2 B 
69. 27.51 B' U2 R F2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 R2 D L' B L U2 F L U2 
70. 33.96 B U' B' U' R D2 F L U R2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 
71. 21.61 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F D2 F R2 F2 D B' R F2 R U' R2 U F2 
72. (38.18) L2 D F R F B L' F U F' L2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 U2 D2 F' R2 B2 
73. 23.07 D' L F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 D R2 U B R U' F U' F2 R' U 
74. 28.18+ U2 F R2 B U2 F' D2 B2 R2 F' R2 F D' U F U' B D' R D2 U 
75. 25.70 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 F L2 F R D2 L' D U2 F R' 
76. 22.93 F L' U L B' U2 L' U2 R2 L2 F B2 D2 L2 B' D2 L' U 
77. 25.90 B' F2 D R2 D B2 D F2 U' B2 U2 R2 L' D' F' L' D2 R U2 
78. 26.11 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 D F2 D' B' L' R' B' L2 U' L2 R' D 
79. 32.15+ L' D' L2 U L2 U' B2 R2 U L2 B L' B' D' R2 D2 U2 B' D2 
80. 28.00 L U R2 U2 D' R B U2 F U2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 
81. 29.39 B2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 B L2 U2 R2 D2 B R' F' L D2 B U F' R U2 
82. (38.10) D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 D F2 D' L2 F' L B' R2 U' B2 L R2 
83. 30.39 L2 B D2 F2 L D2 R' U' F' R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 D F2 U L2 
84. 31.74 F' B L' F B U2 F U' R' U F2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 
85. 24.03 R2 D' B2 U F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U B2 L D2 B' U' R' D2 R' F2 R2 B' 
86. 29.53 B2 D F2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 D2 R' B2 U F' L R' U2 F L 
87. 28.24+ F' U' F' B R U F' R2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 R B2 L U2 F' D2 
88. 28.96 B' D2 R' D' F L F' U F2 D F2 U2 D' B2 U' F2 B2 R2 B' R 
89. 28.21 D2 L B2 R B2 R2 D2 R' U2 D' F D' U2 B D B R' B2 U' 
90. 29.46 U' B2 R2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 B' L' D2 R B D' R D2 L 
91. 29.67 L2 B D2 F L2 B' R2 B2 U2 F' D2 L2 U L2 F D' L' F2 R F U' 
92. 23.67 B' D L' F2 D2 L R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L' U2 F2 U B U L B2 F U' 
93. (18.09) D2 R' B2 U' L2 U2 F' R U2 L F2 R B2 U2 R' D2 L2 F2 B R2 
94. (19.97) U B' U L2 F2 L' U' D R F2 U2 L2 D2 R' L2 F2 L' U2 F2 B' 
95. 26.60 R U' L' D2 L2 U2 L B2 L2 B2 U2 R B2 D2 F' L' D R B' D2 R 
96. 28.28 F2 L D F2 R B' U F' R U2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L' F2 R' B 
97. 23.79 L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U2 R' F L D' F2 D' F' R B' 
98. 26.64 L2 R2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 L2 R2 F' U' L' B F' D' R' U B' L2 F 
99. 28.49 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 F D' L' R B D' L' R2 D' 
100. 25.48 U' B U2 L2 F D2 L2 R2 F U2 F D2 F' L B U R' D' U F2



Featuring 2 nice consecutive sub 20s


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 11, 2022)

Spoiler: 2.12 2x2 ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-11
avg of 100: 2.12

Time List:
1. 1.78 R2 U F' R U' R U R' U' 
2. 3.12 F2 R' U F2 U R U2 F2 U2 
3. 1.50 R F2 R' F U2 F' R U2 F 
4. 3.29 F2 U2 F' R' U' F' U' F' R' 
5. 2.80 U2 F' U2 R F2 R2 U2 F' R' 
6. 2.00 U R' U2 R U R' U2 F2 R2 
7. 1.44 F2 R' F2 R F2 R' F U R2 F' 
8. 2.30 F2 R' U2 F U F' U2 F2 U' 
9. 2.91 F' R' F' U F2 R2 U' F2 U F 
10. 2.31 R F2 R' U2 F U' F2 U2 R' 
11. 2.93 F2 U' F U' R2 U2 F R' U' 
12. 1.67 U' R2 U' F' U2 F U' R2 U 
13. 2.52 U R U' F2 U' F' U2 R2 F2 
14. 2.01 F2 R2 F' R F' R2 F2 R' F 
15. 1.66 R2 F R' U2 F' R' F R2 F2 
16. 2.60 U F' U2 F U2 R' F U F' 
17. 1.90 R2 F R2 F' R U' R U F' 
18. 1.37 R2 F' R U2 R' F R2 U R' 
19. 1.89 F' U F' R F U2 F2 U2 F 
20. 3.35 U' F' U F U' F R U' F' 
21. 2.90 F2 U F2 R' U' F2 U R' U' 
22. 1.74 F2 R' U F2 U' F R2 F2 R' 
23. (1.09) F' R' U2 R' U R F' U F2 
24. 1.81 R2 U F' R F' R2 F U2 R' F2 
25. (3.94+) R2 F' U' R' U R U2 F2 R' U' 
26. 1.86 F' U2 R U' R' U2 F2 R2 U' 
27. 1.56 F2 U' F' R2 F U' F2 U F2 R' 
28. 1.55 R' F' R F U2 R2 F' R' F2 
29. 2.53 R' U R' U2 R' F U' F U 
30. 1.81 U' F R U2 F' U2 F' R2 U' 
31. 1.63 F R2 F U' F U2 R2 U' R2 
32. (0.84) U2 R' U' R F R2 F' R' U' 
33. 2.81 F2 U2 R2 F R2 F' U F' U R2 
34. 2.27 U2 F2 U' R' F U' F U R 
35. 1.78 R' U R2 F U' F2 U' R2 U' 
36. 2.03 F U2 R' F' R2 U2 F' U2 F2 R' 
37. 2.66 U' F2 R U R2 U2 F2 R2 F' 
38. 2.21 U R' F R' F U R2 U2 F2 
39. 2.51 R' U F' R U' F R U2 R' 
40. 2.07 F2 U2 R' F U F' R2 U2 F' 
41. 2.55 R F' U2 F' R2 U F R U2 
42. 1.96 U F' U F' U R' F U2 F' U2 
43. 2.12 R U' F R2 F' R F' R F' 
44. (4.21) U' F R U' F2 U' F U2 F2 
45. (4.06+) F R F2 R F' U F2 R U 
46. 1.17 U F U2 R' U' F U' F2 R' 
47. 2.50 F2 U F2 R F' U' R2 U2 R' U2 
48. 2.56 F' U' F' R U2 F2 U' F2 U' 
49. 1.36 R' U2 F2 R' U R2 U' R2 F' R2 
50. 3.07 U' R2 U' F U F2 R2 F' R 
51. 1.91 R F' R' F2 U F2 R2 U' R 
52. (4.24+) U R' U F' R' F R2 U R' 
53. 3.55 U' R2 F R' U R2 U F' R 
54. 2.25 F R2 U2 R' U F2 R2 U' R 
55. 1.18 U' F' R' F2 U R' U' F R U' 
56. 2.26 R F' R' U2 F' R U' R' U' 
57. 2.64 F U F R F' R2 U F R' 
58. 1.95 U2 R F2 R' F U' F R' U 
59. 1.62 F U F R' U' R2 F U' F 
60. 2.22 F' U R2 U' R2 F R2 F' R' 
61. (1.01) U R U2 F2 R' U2 F R' U 
62. 3.85 F2 U F R' F2 U R' F' R' 
63. 2.89 F U R F' R2 F U2 R2 U' 
64. 1.46 R' U2 R2 F U' R2 F' R U2 
65. 1.22 U2 F' U R F2 R F' U2 F' 
66. 2.69 R2 F' U F' R2 F' U R2 F 
67. 2.33 R2 F' R' F' U F' U R2 U' R' 
68. 2.61 U R2 F' R2 F' R2 F' R2 U' R2 
69. 1.43 U F R' U' F2 R U2 R2 U' 
70. 2.02 R' U2 R' U2 R F' R U F' 
71. 1.78 F U' F R U R' U2 R F2 
72. 2.08 R F' R' F2 U R F2 R F' 
73. 2.06 R2 F2 R F' U2 F2 U' F2 U2 
74. 2.21 F2 U' R U R' U F' R U 
75. (1.09) U' R U2 R F' R2 F U' F' 
76. 2.49 R' U' F R U2 F R' F R 
77. 1.49 U2 F2 R2 F R U F' U F' 
78. 1.73 F U' R F2 U2 R2 U' F U 
79. 1.26 U R' U R' F2 U' R2 F2 R' 
80. 1.62 F' U R U2 F2 U2 F' U2 F2 
81. 2.18 R' F U2 F2 R U' R F' U' 
82. 2.11 U2 R2 F' U2 F U' F2 U' F2 
83. 2.95 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F' U R' U2 
84. 1.70 F' R2 U2 R' U2 R F2 U' R' 
85. 2.14 U' R' U R' F R U' R' U2 F' 
86. 2.32 F' U2 R U' R U2 F' U' R 
87. 1.75 R2 U F R' U2 F U2 F' U 
88. 1.78 R' U F2 R' U F' U F U R' 
89. 1.27 U' F2 R F' U F R' U2 F2 
90. 1.96 R' F' R U R' U2 F2 R' F 
91. 1.15 F R F U R2 F2 U2 R2 U' 
92. 1.45 R2 F' R2 F U' R U F' R2 
93. 1.48 U2 R U2 R2 F2 R' F R' U 
94. (7.07) U2 F' R U R U2 F' R' U2 
95. 2.35 R2 U R U' F2 U F U' R' 
96. 2.43 U' R' F' U2 R U2 F2 R' F2 
97. 3.14 F R' U R2 F U' R F2 R2 U' 
98. 1.75 R U2 F2 U F' U' F2 U2 F' 
99. (1.04) R F R' F' R F' U2 F' R 
100. 1.78 U' R2 F' U2 F R2 U' R U



Nr soon


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 11, 2022)

gl 


NigelTheCuber said:


> Spoiler: 2.12 2x2 ao100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nigel why is your comp pr still 1.85 but you are getting so many 1 secs


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 11, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> gl
> 
> nigel why is your comp pr still 1.85 but you are getting so many 1 secs


1.85 was in june when i was still slo

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-11
single: 45.78

Time List:
1. 45.78 U2 F' R' F' U2 B' R2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' D' R D2 B D U' R2 Rw2 B Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 B L B2 D2 B2 R Uw D L2 Fw2 B D Rw Uw F U2 B2 Rw' Fw'

4x4 PB LET'S GOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-11
avg of 50: 59.87

sub 1 ao50


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 11, 2022)

45.78 4x4 PB single - CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool



Recon of the 45.78, idk why i solved the last edge in first 3 (the last hedge)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 11, 2022)

pb single: 45.78
pb mo3: 53.94
pb ao5: 54.18
pb ao12: 56.58
pb ao25: 58.53
pb ao50: 59.42
pb ao100: 1:00.50

i am very close to sub 1 now


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 11, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> pb single: 45.78
> pb mo3: 53.94
> pb ao5: 54.18
> pb ao12: 56.58
> ...


OK WAIT I CANT STOP GETTING PBS

pb single: 45.78
pb mo3: 53.28
pb ao5: 53.86
pb ao12: 56.58
pb ao25: 57.17
pb ao50: 58.83
pb ao100: *59.86 (SUB 1)*


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 11, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> OK WAIT I CANT STOP GETTING PBS
> 
> pb single: 45.78
> pb mo3: 53.28
> ...


nice


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 11, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-11
single: 1.43

Time List:
1. 1.43 U R B L B L' B R' l' u'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 11, 2022)

Spoiler: 5.12 pyra ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-11
avg of 100: 5.12

Time List:
1. (2.54) L' B U' L' R L' U' B' u' 
2. 3.94 B' U' R' B' R L' B L l r u 
3. 4.09 B' L U B' U R B' L' l' r' 
4. 5.10 L U L R' B U L' R B' b 
5. 6.26 B' U R L U' L' R B U' l r b' 
6. 6.07 L' B' U B' L B' U B L' r b' u' 
7. 5.14 U L' R L' R L B' L r' u 
8. (11.18) B R L' B U B L B l' b' u' 
9. 5.38 L B U' L R' B L' R' l' r' b 
10. 5.60 B' U' L U' R' B U R' l r' u' 
11. 3.99 U R' B' U' R B L' U' l b 
12. 6.14 R' L U' L' R' U L' B l u' 
13. (1.43) U R B L B L' B R' l' u' 
14. 3.91 L' R B' L' R' B R' L' r' u' 
15. 6.09 L' R' B U L B' L U B' l' b u' 
16. 6.22 R L' B R U' R' L' U l r' b' u 
17. 4.35 U' R' L U R' B' U B' b' u' 
18. 3.13 U' L' U R U R' L' R b' u 
19. 5.03 L R U' R' L B U R r b' u 
20. 4.27 U R' B R' B' R B' U' 
21. 6.24 R' U' R' L U B' L' U b' u 
22. 4.49 B L' U L R' L' U B l' r b 
23. 3.14 U' R' U' R' L U' R' B' l' r b' 
24. 8.14 B' U' R' U R' U R L l' r u' 
25. 6.80 L R L B' R B' U' L' l' r b' u 
26. (9.87) R' U L R B' L R B' l r' u' 
27. 5.59 R' B R' L' R' L R' U l u' 
28. 6.65 R U B R' U' R U B l r' b' u 
29. 4.32 L' U L R' L R' U B' L' l r u 
30. 8.50 R U' L' R L' U B L B' l r u 
31. 4.30 U L B' L' R B R L' r' b' 
32. 3.82 R' L R' U' L R U L U' u 
33. 4.50 U B' L' U B' R' U R' L' r' u' 
34. 3.93 B' R L B L' U' L' U' l' 
35. 4.21 B' R L' B L' R B' R r b' 
36. 6.16 B' R' L' U L' R B' L R' l' r' b' u 
37. 5.72 L' U B' R' B' U' L U' R' l' b' u 
38. 3.15 B' U R' U' B R B L l' r 
39. 6.45 B U' L B R' L' B U' l r b' 
40. 6.33 R U L B L' B R' B R' l' r u' 
41. 3.81 L B L U L' U R B' L' r' b' u 
42. 6.52+ B L R B L R' L R l b u' 
43. 4.09 R' U B' U' L U R U b' u 
44. 7.18 U' L R L B R L B l r u 
45. 3.50 U B U' L R' B U R' r u 
46. 4.42 L R B' U L R' L U l' b' u' 
47. 5.73 B' L U' L' R U R L l r' b u' 
48. 4.80 L U B U' B U' L U' l r u' 
49. 7.76+ U L B' L U' R B U l' b' 
50. 5.98 B U R' L B R' L' B l' r b' 
51. (9.22) B' L' R L' R L U L r' u' 
52. 7.56+ L R' B R' B R' B' L' U' l' b' 
53. 6.57 B' R U R' L' B U' R U' l' u 
54. 4.78 U' R U' B' U B' R' U l b 
55. 3.96 R L' B U' L' B L' B r' u 
56. (8.74+) B' U R B U R B R r 
57. 4.21 B' R U R' B' R U' L' l' r' b' u' 
58. 4.57 R B' L' R' B' R' U' B' l' r b u' 
59. (2.85) U L' B R B L' U R' b u 
60. (8.96+) R' U L R L U L' U' l r b' u' 
61. 6.81 U' R U' R B' L' U L l r b' u 
62. 6.34 L' B' U R L U' L' B' l' r' u 
63. 4.06 U B' L R' L' U B' R l b 
64. 3.61 U B R U B' L U' L l r 
65. 6.60+ U L' R U R L' U R l r b 
66. 5.39 R B' L' U' R U' R' L' l r b' u' 
67. 4.33 L U' R' B' L' R' B U l r b 
68. 5.42 R U' L' U' R' U' L' R' l' b u 
69. 5.18 U' R U L' B' R U L' l' r' b 
70. 5.10 L B U R' L B' R' L l r u' 
71. 4.57 U R B' L' B' L R L' r' b' 
72. 3.48 L' R U B' L' U' R B l' u 
73. 5.50 U B R' L B U' R' U l' r u 
74. 5.72 L' U' B R' B U' L' B R r' b' u 
75. 4.56 R U R L B' R L' U' r b' u 
76. 5.34 L' U' R L' R B' L' R' L l' b 
77. (3.07) L' B L B L U' L' U' l' r' b u 
78. 4.31 B L' U R U' B U' B' l r b' 
79. 5.03 L' R B' L B' U' B L' l r' b u 
80. 5.19 R B U L B R L' B l r u' 
81. 3.50 R' B' L' R' L B' L' B' u' 
82. 3.96 B R' L B U B' R' U' l' u' 
83. 5.64 B' U B' L' U' B L B' l' r 
84. 6.07 U R' B R' U' R' B L' U' l r' b' u' 
85. 5.30 R U' B' R' U' B L R l b' 
86. 3.92 R B U' R B' U B L' B' l b u' 
87. 5.86 U' L' U' B' R B' L' R l r 
88. 4.95 L U' B' L' B' L' U L' l r' u 
89. 4.74 L B R L' R L' R' B' l' r b 
90. 6.23 L B' U' R' B' L R L l r b 
91. 3.07 B R' U' L B' R B U l r 
92. 3.13 R' B U' B L' U R' B l r' u' 
93. 5.25 B' L' R U B' R B' L b u 
94. 6.60+ L R U' R L' R B U' l r' u 
95. 4.98 L R U' R' U B' L' R' b u' 
96. 5.53 L' R' B U R' L' R' U' R' l b' u 
97. 3.78 L U L' U R' U' B L b 
98. 4.86 R' L B' L' R L' U' B' l' r' b u' 
99. 4.29 L' R' B R' U' R L' B r b' u 
100. (2.29) L B' U' L U L' B' L l r'


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 11, 2022)

nigel you made a mistake


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 12, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-12
single: 19.17

Time List:
1. 19.17 U' B2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 L' F R2 U2 B' L F D2 U' R'

AHH LOCKUPS OUT OF OH PB

The last layer was sune U2 F' L' U' L U F which I locked up badly on


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 13, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-13
single: 15.17

Time List:
1. 15.17 D2 L F2 D2 R2 F R2 F' R2 B' R2 F2 D' F' R2 F D2 U

OH PB lesgooooo

y' //inspection
U' R2 U F2 U x' R U' F R' //xcross
x y2 R U2 R' U' R U (R')//2nd pair
(R') U2 R z U' R' U R U' R' U //3rd pair
z' R' U R U' R' U' R //4th pair
U' R' U L U' R U L' U' //ZBLL

41 moves in 15.17= 2.7 TPS


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 13, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-13
avg of 12: 1.76

Time List:
1. 1.19 U2 F R2 F2 U' R2 F R' F' 
2. 1.68 R F' R2 F R' U' F' U' F' 
3. 2.05 R' F2 U F' U2 F' R F' U' 
4. 1.60 R2 U R' F2 U2 R U F U2 
5. 1.95 R F2 U2 R U F' R' F2 U2 
6. 1.65 F R' F R' U' F R' U F2 
7. (1.17) F2 U' R2 F R2 F' U' F U' R' 
8. (3.39) U R2 U R' U2 R F U' F 
9. 1.98 F' R F' U F' U' R U' F 
10. 1.63 U R2 F2 R F' U F' U2 F' 
11. 2.50 U' R2 F' R2 F R' F2 R F 
12. 1.37 F' U R' F2 R' F2 R F' U'

2x2 pb ao12 by 0.01 

No big improvements in my big averages like ao100 yet, but my ao1000 is now sub 2.42 (official pr ao5) and my ao2000 is 2.42 (tied official pr ao5) so I'm really confident that I can beat the 2.42 at my next comp and maybe become top 3 in singapore (sub 2.1)


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 13, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> beat the 2.42


When you do that I guess I will have to tie you again at my next comp with 2x2 (probably in March)

(My current pr ao5 is also 2.42)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 13, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> When you do that I guess I will have to tie you again at my next comp with 2x2 (probably in March)
> 
> (My current pr ao5 is also 2.42)


tie my 1.92 nr average


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 13, 2022)

yes that would tie Mats Valk, he also got 1.92 ao5 pr in the same round as my 2.42 lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 13, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> yes that would tie Mats Valk, he also got 1.92 ao5 pr in the same round as my 2.42 lol


now ima tie his 4.74 3x3 single


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 13, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> tie my 1.92 nr average


you don't have nr

yet


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 13, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> you don't have nr
> 
> yet


yea


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 14, 2022)

Google Sheets: Sign-in


Access Google Sheets with a personal Google account or Google Workspace account (for business use).



docs.google.com





my pll speed stackmatted is this good?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 14, 2022)

if I had access I would know


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 14, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> if I had access I would know


****.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 14, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-14
avg of 5: 1.36

Time List:
1. 1.50 U2 F' U' R U2 F U' R F2 
2. 1.27 R2 F2 U' F' R' U2 R' U' F' 
3. (1.25) U' F' R2 F' R' U' R' U' F 
4. (1.72) F2 R' F U' F' U R2 U2 F2 
5. 1.32 F R2 F U2 F R' U' R U'

pb2 but its rly sad bc the next solve was R U' (diag sune cll) and i could have sub 1.2 it


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 15, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-15
avg of 5: 1.37

Time List:
1. 1.29 F U' R' F2 U F' R' U2 F
2. (1.85) R' F2 U2 R' F U' R F R'
3. (1.21) R' F R' F R2 F2 R' F R
4. 1.51 R2 U2 F' R F2 U2 R2 U2 F'
5. 1.30 F2 U F R2 U' F U' F' U'

actually good 2x2 average including a 12 tps



Spoiler: 1.29



x' y2 //inspection
U' (R' U R') //face
(R U' R') F R U' R2 F R U' //eg1
solution: x' y2 U' R2 F R U' R2 F R U'
9 moves in 1.29= 6.98 TPS





Spoiler: 1.85



y //inspection
R U R' U' (R) //layer
(R) U' R' U R U' R' F R' F' R2 U R' U2 //cll
solution: y R U R' U' R2 U' R' U R U' R' F R' F' R2 U R' U2
18 moves in 1.85= 9.73 TPS





Spoiler: 1.21



x' z' //inspection
U' R2 U' (R2) //layer
(R) U R' U R U2 R' U //cll
solution: U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U2 R' U
11 moves in 1.21= 9.09 TPS





Spoiler: 1.51



y' //inspection
U R2 U' R2 //layer
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 //cll
13 moves in 1.51= 8.61 TPS





Spoiler: 1.30 



x2 y //inspection
U R2 U' (R) //layer
(R') F R F' R U R2 F R F' R U R' //cll
15 moves in 1.30= 11.53 TPS


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 15, 2022)

nigel how do i pick up a 2x2 fast
i suck at picking up stuff


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 15, 2022)

What N perm algs do you use?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 15, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> What N perm algs do you use?


na: R U R' U jperm U2 R U' R'
nb: r' D' F r U' r' F' D r2 U r' U' r' F r F'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 15, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> nigel how do i pick up a 2x2 fast
> i suck at picking up stuff


pick it up


----------



## Mattecuber (Dec 15, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> What N perm algs do you use?


i don't do n perms, i throw the cube at the wall when i get one: problem solved


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 15, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-16
avg of 50: 2.00

Time List:
1. 1.35 U' F2 R U' F2 U2 F' U' R' 
2. (1.18) R' U2 R' U F' R2 U2 R' F 
3. 1.70 U' F2 U2 F' U2 R' F' U F' 
4. 1.53 R F' U' F R' U R2 U R' F' 
5. 1.95 F' U' F R U' F2 R2 F' R2 U' 
6. 2.15 U2 F R2 U2 R' F2 R U F2 
7. 1.67 U2 F U F R2 U R2 U' R2 
8. 2.14 U F' R' U2 R2 U' F2 R' F' 
9. 2.07 R2 F' R U2 R' F2 R' U R' 
10. 1.62 R2 U2 R' F R2 F U2 R' F2 
11. 2.03 U' R' F2 U2 R U F' U F' U' 
12. 2.26 R2 F' R U' F' R2 F2 R' F2 
13. (3.47) U F2 R' F' R2 F' U F R 
14. 1.40 F' R' U' F U R2 F' U R' 
15. 1.64 U R U F2 R' F' U' R2 F U' 
16. (1.19) R' U' R' U F' U2 F2 R' U' 
17. 2.18 U R' F2 R2 F2 U' R U R' 
18. 3.33+ R U2 F2 R F R2 F U2 F 
19. 2.08 F' R' F2 R2 F' R' F2 U R 
20. 2.93 R F R2 U' F' U R F' R2 
21. 1.74 U F R2 F' R2 U2 F U F2 
22. 1.98 U' R2 U' R U' F' U' F' U' 
23. 1.30 R' U2 R2 U2 F2 R' F' U' R' 
24. 1.58 U R2 U2 F R' U R' U F2 
25. 1.93 U' R2 F' U2 F' U F2 U' F2 R2 
26. 2.34 U2 F2 U R2 F' U2 F R F2 R2 
27. 2.33 F2 U2 R U' F2 R F R F2 
28. 2.18 F' U2 F' U R F2 R F' U 
29. 3.09 F' U2 R' U' R U2 R2 U' R' 
30. 1.41 F U' F2 U' F2 R F R2 F2 
31. 2.60 U2 R' U' F2 R F' R F2 R2 U' 
32. 2.63 F' U2 F U R2 U' F R' F' 
33. 1.78 F R U2 F' R2 F R F2 U2 
34. 1.77 F' R U2 R' U F' U' R' F 
35. 1.56 R2 U2 R F U' R2 F U' F2 
36. 1.62 F' R' F U' R2 F2 U' F R' 
37. 1.70 F' U' R U2 F2 R U F2 R' 
38. 1.80 F2 R U2 F' U2 F2 U' F U' 
39. 1.31 F R' F' U F U' R2 F R2 
40. (4.50+) F2 R' F' R2 U2 F U2 F2 R' 
41. 2.01 F2 R F' U R U' F2 R2 U2 
42. 2.88 R' F' U2 F' U' F R F' U 
43. (1.18) U2 F2 U R F U' R2 F R' U2 
44. 2.29 R U' R2 F U' F R U R' F2 
45. (DNF(1.88)) F2 R2 F2 U' F U' F2 R' F' 
46. 1.53 U' F U2 F' U' R2 U F' R2 
47. 2.09 R2 F' U2 R U F2 U R U2 
48. 2.18 F2 U' R' U F' U2 F R' F 
49. 2.17 U R' U2 R F2 U' F R' F' R' 
50. 2.07 U R' U' F2 U F2 R' F R' F2

if i turn on milliseconds this avg is 1.998 so i have sub 2 ao50 now!!!!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 16, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-14
> avg of 5: 1.36
> 
> Time List:
> ...


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 16, 2022)

Wow! What method do you use?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 16, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> Wow! What method do you use?


cll+eg1 and im currently learning eg-2 but my alg recall is mid (its ok because i know the case during inspection)


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 16, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> pick it up


but how to do it fast tho


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 16, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> but how to do it fast tho


send a vid via whatsap on how u currently pick up and i can analyse


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 16, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> but how to do it fast tho


you move your hands toward the cube


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 16, 2022)

hurt my index finger , i will probably just do slow solves for 4x4 until it recovers


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 16, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> send a vid via whatsap on how u currently pick up and i can analyse


ok


----------



## Garf (Dec 16, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> hurt my index finger , i will probably just do slow solves for megaminx until it recovers


pls do I'm very close to sub-1.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 17, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-17
avg of 5: 1.23

Time List:
1. (1.65) U' F' U' R U' F' R F2 R2 
2. (0.96) F U' F' R2 F' R' F U F' 
3. 1.21 F2 R' F U F' R F2 R F2 U 
4. 1.46 R2 F U R U2 F' R2 U2 F2 
5. 1.02 U R F U' R F2 R' U' F'


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS 2x2 PB AO5


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 17, 2022)

NR confirmed


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 17, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-17
> avg of 5: 1.23
> 
> Time List:
> ...





Spoiler: 1.65



x z //inspection
U' R2 U' R' //layer
U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 //cll
10 moves in 1.65= 6.06 TPS
what I should have done: x z U' R U R U' R' U R U2 R' (1.00 first try)





Spoiler: 0.96



U' (R2 U R') //face
(R U' R2) F R U' R' F R F' //eg-1
solution: U' F R U' R' F R F'
8 moves in 0.96= 8.33 TPS
I didn't see auf on this scramble so I paused a bit before dropping the cube





Spoiler: 1.21



x //inspection
U' R' //face
U R' F R F' R U R2 F R F' R U R' //cll
16 moves in 1.21= 13.22 TPS (probably tps pb)





Spoiler: 1.46



x z //inspection
F R //face
U R U' R' U R U' R' F R U' R' U2 //eg-1
15 moves in 1.46= 10.27 TPS





Spoiler: 1.02



z y2 //inspection
R' F R U R U2 R' U2 //solve
8 moves in 1.02= 7.84 TPS



Overall really happy with this avg


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 17, 2022)

bro i took 10 minutes to recon my 3x3 pb and here you are doing 5 2x2 recons


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 17, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> bro i took 10 minutes to recon my 3x3 pb and here you are doing 5 2x2 recons


The luckier the solves the shorter the recons


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 17, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-18
avg of 5: 2.48

Time List:
1. (1.49) R' B U' L R' U' L U' L
2. (5.40+) L' R B' R' L U' L' U' B'
3. 2.14 L' U' R B' U B U' B'
4. 2.46 B' R' B L B' U' L' B'
5. 2.84 L' U R' L U R' B' U' L

Pb ao5, I forgor to record solve 2 and 3


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 17, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-18
> avg of 5: 2.48
> 
> Time List:
> ...





NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-17
> avg of 5: 1.23
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Your index finger recovered quickly


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 18, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Your index finger recovered quickly


I just cubed with it


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 18, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> I just cubed with it


It still hurts a lot especially when doing U' moves lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 18, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-18
single: 7.64

Time List:
1. 7.64 L2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 U L D2 L U' F' R B2 L' F2

i think i just got a pb


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 18, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-18
> single: 7.64
> 
> Time List:
> ...


x2 y' //inspection
B' L' U L2 F' D R' D' //xcross
R' U' R U' R' U' R //2nd pair
U L' U L y' U2 R U R'' //3rd pair
U y R U' R' U R U' R' //4th pair
U r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r U' //OLL (PLL skip)

44 moves in 7.64s= 5.76 TPS


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 18, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> x2 y' //inspection
> B' L' U L2 F' D R' D' //xcross
> R' U' R U' R' U' R //2nd pair
> U L' U L y' U2 R U R'' //3rd pair
> ...


5.33s F2L framecounted


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 19, 2022)

Changing my na perm to F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F U' R' U' R U F' R'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 19, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-19
avg of 12: 1.72

Time List:
1. 1.58 R U2 F' U' R2 U' R F' R' 
2. 1.99 U' F' U2 R U2 R' F U F' 
3. 1.62 U' R' U2 F U' R2 U R' U' 
4. 2.10 R' U' R U R' U' F' U2 R 
5. 1.68 R U R' U' R2 U R U2 F' 
6. 1.23 R2 F R2 F' R U' R2 U' R2 U' 
7. 1.74 F U' R' U' F2 U' F R2 U' 
8. 1.69 U2 R' U' R2 U F' U2 F R 
9. (0.88) R' F' U F' U' R2 U' F R' F 
10. 1.67 R2 F R2 F U' F U R' F2 
11. (2.28) R' U2 F' R2 F' U R2 F' U2 
12. 1.93 R' U F2 U' F U F' R' F' R'

pb ao12 including a 1.53 ao5 from solve 5


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 19, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> x2 y' //inspection
> B' L' U L2 F' D R' D' //xcross
> R' U' R U' R' U' R //2nd pair
> U L' U L y' U2 R U R'' //3rd pair
> ...


12.33 if i do it my way


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 19, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> 12.33 if i do it my way


12.33 tps, yeah right


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 19, 2022)

12.33 seconds lmao im not tymon


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 20, 2022)

6. 19.84 (0,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (-4,5)/ (-2,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (6,-2)/ (2,0)/ (2,0) 
7. 14.28+ (0,2)/ (0,3)/ (1,-2)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (6,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-4)/ 
8. 18.35 (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-5,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (4,0)/ (2,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0) 
9. 17.60 (-3,5)/ (-2,1)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (-2,-4)/ (6,0)/ 
10. 16.76 (-2,0)/ (3,6)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-2)/ 
11. 18.75 (3,2)/ (-2,1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-4) 
12. 17.51 (0,2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (3,0)/ (5,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0) 
13. 16.70 (1,0)/ (2,2)/ (4,1)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (3,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-4)/ (1,0)/ (2,0) 
14. 18.63 (0,-4)/ (1,1)/ (-3,3)/ (2,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-3)/ (3,-5)/ (4,0)/ (4,0)/ (-1,0)/ 
15. 15.14 (0,5)/ (6,0)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (3,-2)/ (-4,-4) 
16. 15.11 (3,2)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (6,-3) 
17. (12.39) (-5,3)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-3)/ 
18. (13.25) (-2,0)/ (-3,3)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,-3) 
19. 17.08 (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-2)/ (2,-2)/ (2,0)/ 
20. 17.28 (0,5)/ (3,0)/ (-2,4)/ (-4,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (-4,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2) 
21. 14.33 (3,-4)/ (6,0)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (3,-4)/ (3,-4)/ (-4,0) 
22. 18.75 (-3,-1)/ (-2,1)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (4,-3)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-2) 
23. 14.43 (0,5)/ (3,6)/ (1,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (3,-4)/ (2,0)/ 
24. 18.29 (1,3)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-2)/ 

19 sub-20 Square-1 solves in a row


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 20, 2022)

Spoiler: 17.04 sq1 ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-20
avg of 100: 17.04

Time List:
1. (12.15) (1,0)/ (5,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-4) 
2. 13.20 (0,-1)/ (4,1)/ (-3,6)/ (-4,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (3,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (6,0)/ 
3. 13.32 (3,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3) 
4. 24.14 (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (6,-4)/ (6,-3) 
5. 17.29 (-2,0)/ (0,6)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,-3)/ (4,0)/ (6,-2) 
6. 15.91 (0,5)/ (-5,-2)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-2)/ 
7. 14.35 (-2,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (4,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (1,0)/ (6,-4)/ (6,0) 
8. 14.23 (3,2)/ (1,1)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (2,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0) 
9. 20.42 (6,2)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (3,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0)/ (0,-5) 
10. 22.08 (0,2)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,-3)/ (4,0)/ (4,-4)/ (-2,0)/ 
11. (11.46) (-3,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-2,1)/ (2,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (-1,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0) 
12. 18.03 (0,5)/ (0,3)/ (-2,4)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0) 
13. 16.28 (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,5)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,-2)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (1,0)/ (-4,0) 
14. 23.09 (3,5)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (4,-4)/ (2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0) 
15. 21.47 (3,5)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4) 
16. 23.96 (-3,2)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (4,-4)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
17. 21.28 (4,0)/ (-3,3)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (5,0)/ (4,-4)/ 
18. (31.75) (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,1)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (2,0)/ 
19. 19.84 (0,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (-4,5)/ (-2,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (6,-2)/ (2,0)/ (2,0) 
20. 14.28+ (0,2)/ (0,3)/ (1,-2)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (6,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-4)/ 
21. 18.35 (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-5,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (4,0)/ (2,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0) 
22. 17.60 (-3,5)/ (-2,1)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (-2,-4)/ (6,0)/ 
23. 16.76 (-2,0)/ (3,6)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-2)/ 
24. 18.75 (3,2)/ (-2,1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-4) 
25. 17.51 (0,2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (3,0)/ (5,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0) 
26. 16.70 (1,0)/ (2,2)/ (4,1)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (3,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-4)/ (1,0)/ (2,0) 
27. 18.63 (0,-4)/ (1,1)/ (-3,3)/ (2,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-3)/ (3,-5)/ (4,0)/ (4,0)/ (-1,0)/ 
28. 15.14 (0,5)/ (6,0)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (3,-2)/ (-4,-4) 
29. 15.11 (3,2)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (6,-3) 
30. 12.39 (-5,3)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-3)/ 
31. 13.25 (-2,0)/ (-3,3)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,-3) 
32. 17.08 (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-2)/ (2,-2)/ (2,0)/ 
33. 17.28 (0,5)/ (3,0)/ (-2,4)/ (-4,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (-4,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2) 
34. 14.33 (3,-4)/ (6,0)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (3,-4)/ (3,-4)/ (-4,0) 
35. 18.75 (-3,-1)/ (-2,1)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (4,-3)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-2) 
36. 14.43 (0,5)/ (3,6)/ (1,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (3,-4)/ (2,0)/ 
37. 18.29 (1,3)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-2)/ 
38. (DNF(20.28)) (0,5)/ (-2,4)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (1,0)/ 
39. 15.07 (-5,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (3,-4)/ 
40. 15.81 (4,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (6,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (4,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-5)/ 
41. 14.05 (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (5,-4)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-5)/ 
42. 12.32 (0,2)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,4)/ (6,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,-3) 
43. 15.67 (-2,-3)/ (-4,5)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (2,-5) 
44. 18.02 (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3) 
45. 17.60 (0,5)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,1)/ (5,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (6,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-2) 
46. 22.12 (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,6)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (1,-4)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0) 
47. 14.44 (1,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (6,-1) 
48. 21.31 (-2,0)/ (-3,3)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0) 
49. 18.39 (0,2)/ (0,3)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (4,-4)/ (2,0)/ (6,0) 
50. 15.61 (0,5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-1,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,-1)/ (4,0)/ 
51. 17.40+ (4,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-2,0)/ 
52. 19.81 (0,-1)/ (0,3)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,-3)/ (4,0)/ (-1,0) 
53. 18.49 (0,2)/ (-5,-2)/ (5,5)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (6,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-4) 
54. 18.67 (0,-4)/ (1,4)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0) 
55. 14.82 (0,-1)/ (-5,4)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4) 
56. (12.11) (0,5)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-5,0)/ (3,-1) 
57. 15.66 (1,0)/ (0,3)/ (2,2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (5,-4) 
58. 16.64 (0,-1)/ (6,3)/ (-5,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0) 
59. 18.25 (-3,2)/ (0,3)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-5)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (5,0)/ (6,-2)/ (3,0)/ 
60. 16.70 (1,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ 
61. 22.28 (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (4,4)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (4,0)/ (6,0)/ (-4,-3) 
62. 14.44 (-5,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-5,-2) 
63. 16.89+ (4,0)/ (0,3)/ (5,2)/ (4,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-5)/ (2,0) 
64. (29.71) (0,-1)/ (-3,3)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (1,0)/ (1,-2)/ (0,-1) 
65. 13.78 (-3,-4)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (6,0)/ 
66. 25.27 (3,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0) 
67. 12.31 (3,2)/ (4,-2)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (2,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (1,0)/ (4,0)/ (-1,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0) 
68. 16.52 (4,3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (4,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (4,0)/ (-4,-1)/ 
69. 15.39 (0,2)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,3)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (6,0)/ (4,0)/ (-1,0)/ (4,0) 
70. 18.10 (-2,0)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (5,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-5,0)/ (2,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,0) 
71. 18.46 (3,5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (2,0)/ (2,-1)/ 
72. 17.19 (3,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ 
73. 17.47 (3,2)/ (-2,1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (3,0)/ (6,-5)/ (-4,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ 
74. 17.01 (-2,0)/ (0,3)/ (-4,2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (4,-2)/ 
75. 14.37 (0,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-1)/ 
76. (12.21) (0,2)/ (3,3)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-5,0)/ 
77. (30.75) (-3,-4)/ (-5,4)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-1) 
78. 18.24 (1,0)/ (0,3)/ (-3,3)/ (5,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (4,0)/ (4,-2)/ (2,-2)/ 
79. 12.53 (0,2)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-4)/ (2,0) 
80. (25.75) (-2,3)/ (-3,6)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (2,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,-2)/ (-2,-4) 
81. 20.12 (0,2)/ (4,-5)/ (6,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (4,-5) 
82. 20.78 (-3,5)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,-2)/ (5,0)/ 
83. 18.75 (-2,0)/ (-4,5)/ (1,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (3,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ 
84. 13.60 (3,2)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-5)/ 
85. 17.32 (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ 
86. 17.33+ (-5,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0) 
87. 15.91 (4,3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0) 
88. 13.45 (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (6,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-1,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (-4,-3)/ (6,0) 
89. (11.73) (-2,0)/ (0,6)/ (-3,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-4) 
90. 16.17 (1,-3)/ (-1,5)/ (3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0) 
91. 13.25 (0,-4)/ (4,1)/ (5,5)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (3,-4)/ (5,0)/ (6,-2)/ 
92. 14.98 (3,-4)/ (3,6)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,-1)/ (6,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (4,-2)/ (-4,-4) 
93. 15.89 (-5,0)/ (2,2)/ (4,-5)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (2,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (4,0)/ 
94. 16.07 (-5,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,-4)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ 
95. 14.33 (0,2)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (6,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,-2)/ 
96. 19.36 (4,0)/ (3,3)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (6,-1)/ (4,0)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
97. 16.22 (1,0)/ (3,6)/ (-4,2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (6,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-3) 
98. 18.21 (3,-4)/ (-2,1)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-1)/ (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-1) 
99. 12.32 (-2,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-1)/ 
100. 19.16 (1,0)/ (3,6)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (5,-1)/ (6,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (6,0)



yes i decided to do squan


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 20, 2022)

Just got a handwarmer for my next comp


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 20, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Just got a handwarmer for my next comp


A reusable one?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 20, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> A reusable one?


nop


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 21, 2022)

PBs, Mains and averages
decided to do this cuz i was bored

2x2
PB: 0.44
PB ao5: 1.23
Main: GAN 251 M Leap
average: 2.3 sec

3x3
PB: 7.64
PB ao5: 10.48
Main: Tornado v3 flagship
average: 13-13.2

4x4:
PB: 45.78
Main: MGC 4x4
average:1 min

Pyraminx
PB: 1.43
PB ao5: 3.53
Main: ylm
average: 5.5 sec

Skewb
PB: 1.24
PB ao5: 2.78
Main: Gan Skewb M (Enhanced)
average: 4 sec

3x3 OH
pb: 15.17
main: Moyu super rs3m maglev
average: 26.5 sec


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 21, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> PBs, Mains and averages
> decided to do this cuz i was bored
> 
> 2x2
> ...


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 21, 2022)

My plan for next 10 days:

2x2: finish EG-2 and get better at one looking in 15 sec
3x3: develop better lookahead and become sub-13
4x4: ???
6x6: stop pausing so much and become sub 4 
skewb: re-learn NS algs
pyra: learn L4E algs
sq1: finish full cube shape
megaminx: idk just dont forget the Cp algs


----------



## Nevan J (Dec 21, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> PBs, Mains and averages
> decided to do this cuz i was bored
> 
> 2x2
> ...


Wait you have 3x3 single pb faster than mine even tho I average faster globally than you


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 22, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-22
avg of 5: 2.74

Time List:
1. 2.92 B' U' L R L R B' U 
2. 2.59 U B L' B' U' L U L U' 
3. 2.72 R B' R' B' R' L R' L 
4. (2.31) R L' U' L' U' B R U R' 
5. (4.61) L' R' L' U' B L B U R'

Skewb pb ao5

I don't count the 2.48 ao5 because one of the solves was misscramble so this is my new pb lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 24, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-24
single: 3:45.71

Time List:
1. 3:45.71 Rw2 Bw2 3Rw2 U' Fw 3Fw2 B2 3Uw2 B Lw U R' Lw' Bw' 3Fw2 F' B' L' Fw2 D B2 U' Rw2 B' F D' Lw' 3Rw B Uw' B2 D2 L2 Bw' D' Lw' Dw 3Uw L2 3Uw2 Rw F' R2 Rw Lw2 Dw Uw2 L' Dw B Rw Dw2 Rw Lw2 F2 R Fw' R F2 U F' D' Rw2 U2 Dw' Uw 3Uw R2 D2 R' Uw' U2 3Rw B' R2 U' F R L Rw2

6x6 PB on cam


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Dec 24, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> PBs, Mains and averages
> decided to do this cuz i was bored
> 
> 2x2
> ...


We have the same Pyraminx average pb! I use the Yuxin (Steven’s Little) too. 

Do you have any tips for improving on Skewb? I currently use Sarah’s Intermediate method.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 24, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> We have the same Pyraminx average pb! I use the Yuxin (Steven’s Little) too.
> 
> Do you have any tips for improving on Skewb? I currently use Sarah’s Intermediate method.


For skewb, try building sub 7 move layers most of the time. Get better at recognition for intermediate (find patterns in the cases) and drill your sledges and hedges



NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-24
> single: 3:45.71
> 
> Time List:
> ...


also pb mo3

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-24
mean of 3: 4:12.83

Time List:
4:36.36, 3:45.71, 4:16.42


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 24, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-24
avg of 5: 2.72

Time List:
1. 2.35 R U' L' R L U B U 
2. (8.89) R' U L' R U' L R' U' 
3. (2.25) L' U R' B U L' U R' 
4. 2.88 R L' B' L B L' U' R' 
5. 2.94 U B' R L' U L' U' B U


Skewb PB ao5


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 24, 2022)

OH PB ao5 in an online comp

(29.50) 23.00 (21.45) 22.09 22.32= 22.47 PB Ao5


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 25, 2022)

Spoiler: 3.74 skewb pb ao100 (bold is 3.61 pb ao50)



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-25
avg of 100: 3.74

Time List:
1. 3.93 R' B' L' R L' U' R B 
2. 3.90 B U' R' L' B' U' R B' 
3. 4.18 R U' R U' B' U' B U 
4. 4.99 L' U' L B' R' L R L R' 
5. 4.35 U L' R U L' B' U R' 
6. 3.74 B' L' B' L' R' B R' L 
7. (2.21) L' B' L R L' R' U' B U' 
8. 3.31 R' L U' B' L U' R' B' 
9. 3.15 B' L' B' U B' R L' B R' 
10. 5.21+ B L R B' R' L' R L U' 
11. 2.52 R L' R' L' R U L' U' 
12. 5.29 U R U' L B' R' U' B' 
13. 3.45 R' L' R B' L' U B R 
14. 3.24 L' B U B L' B' U' B U' 
15. 3.36 U R B R B' U B' L' 
16. 3.77 B L' U L R' L' R L' R' 
17. 3.95 L B' L R B L U' R L' 
18. 4.28 R L' U' R L B U' B U 
19. 3.78 R B L' U B' L B R 
20. 4.85 R' U R' L B U L B 
21. 3.60 L' B' L U' L' B' U B' U' 
22. 3.18 L R' U L B' R' U B' L' 
23. 3.61 B U' R' B L R' U' L' U 
24. (2.20) L' R' L' U B' L' U B 
25. 2.82 U' R B' R U' L' U' R 
26. 3.39 U' B' R' U B U' B' U' 
27. 3.24 U' R B' L' R B' L' U' B' 
28. 4.97+ R L U' B R B U' R' 
29. 4.57 B' R L' R L' U' L U 
30. (7.06+) R B' U' R' B L' B' L' B' 
31. 2.63 R L R L U' R' U' R' 
32. 5.62 U B L U R' L R B R' 
33. 4.14 B' R' U' L U' B U' L' B' 
34. 3.79 L B L' B R' U' B' U' 
35. 4.18 B' U L U L U R' U' 
36. 3.49 B R U B' L' B' U' L R 
37. 3.76 U B' L' B' U R L B R' 
*38. 4.65 U L R U' R' B' L' B' 
39. 2.50 L' R' B' L' R' U R L 
40. 3.46 L' U' L R B' L U' B' 
41. 4.49 B' U R B L' U' R' U 
42. 3.57 U' L R' U' R B' U' R U' 
43. 3.10 B U' R U' R L R L B 
44. 3.96 R B' R L B R' L' R' U 
45. 4.35 B' R' L' B' L U L R 
46. (1.60) U' R' B' L' B U' B' L 
47. 4.40 B R' U L B L R L 
48. 3.48 L R' L B' U L R B U' 
49. (2.32) U B L' B R' L R' U 
50. 5.57 U L' R' L' R' L' B' U' 
51. (7.28) U' B' R U R U' L B U' R' 
52. 2.55 R B' L U R U L R' L' U' 
53. 3.61 L R' U' B L B' R' L' U 
54. 4.10 R U' L U' R B R L' R 
55. 4.37 R' B U B U' L U L' U 
56. 2.64 L U R' U R B' R U' B 
57. 3.89 R' L' R' U' B R U L 
58. 4.18 U R B' R' U' L R L' 
59. 2.93 U' L R' B U R' U' B' L' 
60. 3.28 L' B U' B R U' L R' L' 
61. 4.00 L' U L' R' L' B U' L' 
62. 3.51 U' R' B' U' R' L' U R' B' 
63. 3.57 R U' L' U' L' U B' L' R' L' 
64. 2.93 L' R' U' B R U B L U' 
65. 3.57 U' B' R L' U' R L' R' 
66. (DNF(3.37)) R' L' B' R' U' R' B R L' 
67. 2.81 L R' U' L' R L B' R' L' 
68. (5.82) R' B U' B L' U' L' R' 
69. 3.99 R' B L' U' L' U' L' U' 
70. 3.24 L U B' R L' R U R' B' 
71. 3.10 L R B' U' R' B L B' U 
72. 4.14 U B R' L U' L' B R 
73. 3.16 B' L B U' L B' U' R B 
74. (6.08) B' U R' L' R' U' R B' R' 
75. 3.04 B L R B L B' U' R 
76. 4.79 B' L B' U' L' B' R' L' 
77. 2.79 R U R' U' L' R B L' R' 
78. 3.73 U B' R' B' U L' U L B 
79. 3.52 L R' L' R' L' B U' L' 
80. 3.74 U' B' U' L U' R B' U B 
81. 3.14 R' U' R' L R U R B L' 
82. 3.25 B' R U' B U' R L' R U' 
83. 3.41 L' B U' L B R' U B' 
84. (2.45) L' U B L' R U B U R' 
85. 2.90 L U R' U B' R' L B 
86. 3.18 B L' B L' B U L R' B' 
87. 2.60 U L' R' U R L' B' L B* 
88. 5.53 L B' U' R U L' R' U 
89. 2.89 R' U R' L' B' U' B' R' 
90. 3.75 U' L R L R' L R U' 
91. 4.11 R B' L B' R' L B L' U' 
92. 3.79 R B L U L U B R B' 
93. 4.17 U' L' B L B' R' U L' 
94. 4.84 R' U R B' U L R' U' 
95. 5.44 R' L' B R' B R L R' L' 
96. 2.60 L R L' U R B L' B R 
97. 3.38 U B' U B' R U' B R 
98. 3.07 B R' L B' L' R' U B' L' 
99. 4.78 R' U B R B R B' U 
100. 3.07 L' U' R L U L' U L


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 26, 2022)

Ok so ima just revise all my skewb NS algs


Hope you can read skewb notation


Spoiler: 5 sledge cases



Pure peanut (not 5 sledge but whatever)
x' B r' R r R' B' z' R r' R' r

Peanut+H
r' R' r z r' R r R' z' R r' R' r R

Peanut+Z
R r R' r z' r' R r z R r R' r'
x' r' R r y' r l B r' l B'

Pi+Z
R r R' z' R' r' R r z R r' R'
r' R' r z r R r' R' z' r' R r

Pi+Triple Sledge
r R' r' z' r' R' r z r R' r' R' r
r' R r R r' z' r' R r z r R r'





Spoiler: Peanut+vertical U perm



U center attached to corner
R' r' R r z' r' R r R'
z2 r R r' R' z R r' R' r

U center not attached to corner
r' R' r R z' R r' R' r
z2 R r R' r' z r' R r R'





Spoiler: Peanut+swirl perm



U center in BL
r' R r' R' z' r' R r R
r R r R' z R r' R' r b

U center in BR
R r' R r z R r' R' r'
b' r' R r R' z' r' R r' R'

U center in FL
B r' R r R' z R r' R r
R' r' R' r z R r R' r

U center in FR
r R r R' z' r' R' r R'
r' R' r R' z' R r' R' r B'





Spoiler: Peanut+wat perm



U center on BL
R r' z r R r R' z' R r' R' r'
r R r R' z' r' R r

U center on BR
R' r' R' r z' r' R r z r R' r
R r R' z' r' R r R

U center on FR
R' r' R r z r R r R' r
x' r R' r' y' r l' B R r'

U center on FL
x' B' r B r' l y r' R' r
r R r' R' z' R' r' R' r R'





Spoiler: Pi+swirl perm 



U center in between headlights
x' b' r l r l' r b' l'
x' R r' b' r' R r' R r

U center opposite headlights
R r' R' z' r' R' r z R r R' r
R r R' z' r' R r R z' r' R r R'

Sledge oll
B r B' R r' R' B' r
x' b R r' b R' r' R' r

Hedge oll
b' r' R r R' z' R r' R' r R r R'
b r B r' B' z' r' R' b





Spoiler: Pi+wat perm (not sledge to u perm)



U center in between headlights
R r' R' r R' r' R r z r R r' R'
r' R r R' r R r' R' z' R' r' R r

U center opposite headlights
r2' R r B R r' R B
R r R' r' R' z' r' R r B R'



Total: 40 algs but my recog is still bad lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 27, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-27
avg of 12: 11.26

Time List:
1. 10.68 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 B' L2 F' L2 F2 R' D' F 
2. 9.96 L' U' B D' R F2 D' R' D L2 U2 F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 B2 D2 
3. 12.02 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 U B2 D U2 B' L D' R2 B' F2 U F2 R' 
4. 10.58 U2 R D L2 F' R2 L' D2 R2 B R2 U2 F' R2 F B' U2 R2 D R2 
5. 13.27 D2 R2 B' R2 D2 F L2 F U2 R' D' U2 F R F2 L U L2 B' 
6. (14.50) R' U D F2 L2 D' R2 L D' U2 F' D2 F L2 B2 D2 F D2 R2 D2 R2 
7. 11.40 F2 D L2 D U' B2 D' L2 R2 U2 L2 B' L B F' L2 B U F R' 
8. 11.28 L' D' B2 D B2 U B2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 B D L' B F2 R2 U F' 
9. 10.68 L2 U2 B2 D B2 D' R2 F2 D B2 U' L B2 D' R' F' D2 B' U B R 
10. 11.30 B D' F' B' U F' D U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L' D2 R' B D2 
11. 11.46 R' F' L' F R2 U2 L2 B' D' U2 R2 D2 R2 F U2 B' U2 B2 R2 D2 
12. (9.61) U B' L U' L U' L U F' R2 F U2 L2 F R2 F B D2 F'

I just obliterated my 3x3 pb ao12...


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 27, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Ok so ima just revise all my skewb NS algs
> 
> 
> Hope you can read skewb notation
> ...


@Imsoosm why sad


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 27, 2022)

Spoiler: 2.11 2x2 ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-27
avg of 100: 2.11

Time List:
1. 1.26 U2 R' F' U' R' U2 R' F' R' 
2. 1.32 F' U' R U' F U F R2 F2 
3. 2.12 F2 U2 F U2 F' U2 R' U2 F' 
4. 3.26 F' U' R F U2 F2 R U' F2 U2 
5. 1.68 R2 U' R F R' F' R U2 F R' 
6. 2.30 F2 R' U R' U2 R' F2 U' F 
7. 1.48 R2 F2 R U2 R' F U2 R' U' 
8. 1.60 F2 R' U2 R F' R U R' U2 
9. 1.82 F U R2 F' R' F U' F' U' 
10. 2.51 R F U2 R' F2 R F' U2 R2 
11. 2.17 F2 R' U2 R' F2 R U' F R' 
12. 1.89 U R U2 F' R' F U R' F2 
13. 2.07 R2 F U' R U2 F' U2 R' F2 
14. 1.68 U F R' F2 R' F U' R' U2 
15. 1.96 R' U2 F R U2 F2 U' F2 R U' 
16. 3.47 F U R' U F2 U' F U R' F' 
17. 2.03 F2 R' U' F2 R F' U2 F' U2 F2 
18. 1.41 R' U2 F2 R F' R U' F U' 
19. 2.34 U R' F R F' U F' U2 R' 
20. 2.68 U2 F2 R' F2 R U F' R' U' 
21. 1.98 U R' F R F2 U' R U F' 
22. 1.54 U2 F R' U R2 U2 F' R' F' 
23. 2.23 U' F' R2 U F U' R2 F2 U2 
24. 2.19 R2 U R U' R F' U R' U2 R' 
25. 3.30 R' U2 F' R' F2 R F2 U R' 
26. 2.05 U F R2 F R F' R2 F U' F' 
27. 1.78 R F' R' F R2 U' F2 U F' 
28. (1.07) R F' U' R F' U' R F' U2 
29. 1.88 R' U' F U' F R U' F R2 
30. 1.93 R2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 R' U' F' 
31. 1.96 R' F R2 U2 F' R U2 F2 R 
32. 1.60 R' F2 U2 R F' U2 F2 R2 U' 
33. 3.11 R U2 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 F' U' 
34. 2.07 F' U F2 U' F2 U F' U F R' 
35. 3.25 F' U R2 U F R2 F2 U' R2 
36. 1.37 F R F' U F' U F2 U' R 
37. 1.92 R2 U F R F R' U2 F U F 
38. 2.24 F' U F2 U F' U' R' F2 R2 U 
39. 2.17 R2 U R2 U F' U2 R F R2 
40. 1.82 R F U2 R' U F U2 F U' R2 
41. 2.02 R' U2 R F' R' U R2 F' U 
42. 2.61 F' R2 F2 R' F U2 F2 U' F 
43. 2.50 R F R2 F U F2 R' F U2 F' 
44. 1.75 U R' U2 F2 U' F2 R' F' U2 
45. (1.13) R' F2 U R U' F R2 F2 R' 
46. (5.89) R2 U R2 F' R' F' U2 F2 U2 
47. 1.65 U2 F' U F' R' U R' U R2 F' 
48. 2.69 F R U2 F R' U2 F U2 F2 
49. 2.03 R2 F R' F R2 U R' U2 F' 
50. 2.41 U2 R2 F2 U R F2 U' R' U' 
51. 2.37 U2 R U2 F' R' F2 R U' R U2 
52. (3.72) F U' R F' U2 F R2 F U' F' 
53. 2.07 F2 R' F R2 U' F' R2 F' U' R' 
54. 2.18 F2 R2 U' F' R2 U F' R2 F' 
55. 3.11 R2 U2 R' F' U R2 U2 F R' F' 
56. 2.33 U2 R' U R' U2 R' U' F U' 
57. 3.58 R2 F' U F' U2 F R2 F' U2 
58. 1.89 F U' R F2 U F' R U2 R 
59. 1.72 R' F' R' F U' R' U F R2 F 
60. 1.71 U R2 F2 R F U' F2 R' U 
61. 1.51 U2 F' U F' R2 F U F R 
62. 1.49 U' F' U' R2 F2 U2 F' R F' 
63. 2.78 F R' F R2 U' R2 F' U' F2 R2 
64. 3.20+ F' U2 R U2 F' U F U R' 
65. 2.59 R2 F' U R' F U R F2 R' 
66. 1.89 F' U2 F U2 F' R2 U' R U 
67. 3.00 F U F2 U' R U2 F' U F U' 
68. (1.18) U F2 R F' R' F U' R2 F R2 
69. (0.94) U' F R' U2 F U' R' U2 F 
70. 1.70 F R' U2 R U2 R' U' F' R' 
71. 1.46 U F2 U' F2 R' U2 F' R' F' 
72. 2.25 U2 R' U R' U2 R U F2 U 
73. (4.53) U2 R U2 F' R' U F2 U2 R2 
74. 2.95 U' R' F R' U2 R' U' R' F2 
75. 1.80 U' R' U R2 U2 F2 R' F2 U' 
76. 2.20 F' R2 U F2 U' R F2 R' F R2 
77. 1.37 U2 R F' U F' R F R2 U2 
78. (4.30+) U' R2 U R' F' U' R2 U' R2 
79. 1.88 F' U2 F R U R2 U F2 R2 
80. 2.35 R' F' R U2 R' U2 F2 R U' R 
81. 3.21 R' U F2 R2 U' R F' R2 U' 
82. 1.47 F U R2 F' R F2 R F U2 
83. 1.68 F2 R F' U2 R' F U F' U' R' 
84. 1.95 U2 R U' F' R F U2 R2 F 
85. 1.79 U2 F' R' F2 R2 F' R F' R 
86. (1.24) F2 R2 U2 R' U2 F' R2 F2 R' U 
87. 2.20 R' U R' U2 R' F R U F' 
88. 1.89 U2 F R2 F' R2 F2 U F2 R' 
89. 2.40 R' U' F2 R F2 U' R' U R2 
90. 2.77 F2 R2 F R2 F U F2 U' F 
91. 1.40 R F' U R2 F U2 F U2 F2 
92. 1.93 U F2 R2 F' R F U F2 R 
93. 2.11 R U2 F2 U' R2 F R2 F2 U R' 
94. 1.49 F R' U' R2 F R F' R' F' 
95. 2.10 U2 R' F U2 F R U R U R' 
96. 1.92 U' R2 F R U2 R' F' U F' 
97. (3.96+) U' R' F U' F' R2 F' U F2 
98. 1.56 R U' R2 F U F R U' R' 
99. 1.79 U R' F2 R' U R' F2 R F2 U2 
100. 2.11 F U R2 U F U' F2 U F'



I'm pretty sure I got this on stream


----------



## Imsoosm (Dec 27, 2022)

I can't read skewb notation


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 28, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I can't read skewb notation


Basically, you hold a skewb with a corner facing you. The corners on top will be a capital letter and those on the bottom will be a small letter.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 28, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-28
avg of 12: 1.59

Time List:
1. 1.21 F2 U2 F U F U2 R2 F' U' 
2. (2.84) R' F U' F' R F2 U F' R' 
3. (1.03) R U' F R2 F U2 F2 U2 F2 
4. 1.21 R' F U R' F' R2 F R' F2 
5. 1.46 F U2 R' F2 R' U R' U R U2 
6. 1.77 F2 R F2 R F R' F U' R' F' 
7. 1.65 F' R2 F' R F' U F' U F2 
8. 2.57 R F' U F' R F2 U' F' R 
9. 2.10 R2 U F U2 F2 R U' F2 U 
10. 1.43 F R2 F U2 F R' U F' R 
11. 1.15 R' F2 R' U2 F2 U F2 U R2 
12. 1.35 R2 U F U R U2 R' U R'

bro what lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 28, 2022)

Spoiler: 1.21



x y2 //inspection
U' R U' R U R' // layer
U R U R' U R U2 R' //CLL

Solution: U' R U' R U R' U R U R' U R U2 R' (11.57 TPS)





Spoiler: 2.84



y' x2 //inspection
R2 U2 F2 //face
U F2 R U R' U2 R U R' U' F U //eg-1

Solution: R2 U2 F2 U F2 R U R' U2 R U R' U' F U (5.28 TPS)





Spoiler: 1.03



x2 y' //inspection
U2 R F2 R' U R' //cancel into PBL

Solution: U2 R F2 R' U R' (5.82 TPS)





Spoiler: 1.21



x y' //inspection
U2 F (U' R') //layer
(R U) R' U' R' F R F' //CLL

Solution: U2 F R' U' R' F R F' (6.61 TPS)





Spoiler: 1.46



x2 z //inspection
F' U R //face
U R U R2 F' R2 U R' //eg1

Solution: F' U R U R U R2 F' R2 U R' (7.53 TPS)





Spoiler: 1.77



z //inspection
R' F R U R' //layer
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 //pll

Solution: R' F R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2





Spoiler: 1.65



x //inspection
U2 R2 //face
U' R U F' R U R2 U' R U R' U //eg1

Solution: U2 R2 U' R U F' R U R2 U' R U R' U (8.48 TPS)





Spoiler: 2.57



y' z //inspection
F' R F' R'// face
U2 R' U' R' F2 U F' R F' U' //eg1

Solution: F' R F' R' U2 R' U' R' F2 U F' R F' U' (5.44 TPS)





Spoiler: 2.10



y x' //inspection
F R2 U R2 //face
y' U' R' F R F' U R U' R2 F' R F U2 //eg-1

Solution: F R2 U R2 y' U' R' F R F' U R U' R2 F' R F U2 (8.1 TPS)





Spoiler: 1.43



y x //inspection
R F R U2 R U' R2 F2 R F' U2 //1 move side into eg1

Solution: R F R U2 R U' R2 F2 R F' U2 (7.69 TPS)





Spoiler: 1.15



x y //inspection
R2 U R' //layer
U R U R' U R U2 R' U //CLL

Solution: R2 U R' U R U R' U R U2 R' U (10.43 TPS)





Spoiler: 1.35



x //inspection
U R' F' //face
R U R' U' R U2 R U' R2 U' //leg-1 (for better fingertricks)

Solution: 
U R' F' R U R' U' R U2 R U' R2 U' (9.62 TPS)


----------



## Nevan J (Dec 28, 2022)

In what events do you want to get NRs Nigel?


----------



## bbbbbbbowen (Dec 28, 2022)

dude you're so good at 2x2 damn


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 29, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> In what events do you want to get NRs Nigel?



2x2 and skewb probably


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 29, 2022)

averages for all my comp events



Spoiler: 2.11 2x2 ao12



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-29
avg of 12: 2.11

Time List:
1. 2.61 F2 R F' U F2 R F' R U2 R'
2. 2.63 U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R' U2
3. 1.96 U F2 U R2 F' R F' U2 F
4. (1.47) F2 R U2 F2 U' F U2 R2 U2
5. 2.17 F2 R U2 R F' R' F R F2
6. (4.00) U' F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2
7. 1.75 U R' U2 R' U' F2 R U2 F'
8. 2.00 F2 U' R' U F' R2 F' R2 U
9. 1.88 R2 F R2 U' R F R2 F U
10. 1.84 R' U F' U2 F' U' F R2 F' U
11. 2.14 U' F2 U F R2 F' R2 U R2
12. 2.15 R2 F' U F' U2 R' F2 R2 U2

nice





Spoiler: 11.99 3x3 ao12



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-29
avg of 12: 11.99

Time List:
1. 10.46 U2 R L D' F2 U' L F B' R2 U2 D2 F R2 U2 L2 U2 F' L F'
2. 12.89 U2 B' R L' F' B' D' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F B2 D2 R2 L
3. (9.85) F' D2 F L2 B D2 B2 D2 U2 F' L2 D2 L' B2 U F D2 L2 B U2 L'
4. 10.97 L2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 U F2 U R2 D2 B' F' U L2 R F R'
5. 11.96 L2 D L2 F2 L' F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L' B2 U' B U2 R2 D' U2 B L'
6. (14.77) D2 L D2 L2 R' F2 L U2 B2 U2 L B2 D' B2 U' L R F R' F2 U2
7. 12.39 L F L' F2 L F2 B U' F2 L' F2 L' B2 L2 D2 R' F2 B2 R
8. 11.04 L2 D2 L2 U F2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L D L' R2 F L R2 F2
9. 12.03+ L' F2 U2 L2 F2 R D2 L D2 R' D2 B U F2 U L' D B2 L' D2
10. 13.78+ D' L' D' B2 D B2 F2 U F2 R2 U L2 D R D B2 L2 B' L' F L
11. 11.79 B L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F L2 U2 R2 D' F U R' D R' B F2 R' D'
12. 12.61 L2 F2 R2 B D2 L2 F' L2 R2 F' L' B2 D' B2 U R2 D2 F2

The 2 +2s are sad hope I don't do it in comp





Spoiler: 57.79 4x4 ao5



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-29
avg of 5: 57.79

Time List:
1. 56.52 R2 B2 D2 L' D' R2 D' R' U' B R2 F' R2 F' L2 F D2 L2 B Uw2 B' L' Fw2 Uw2 B2 R Uw2 B R2 B2 L' U2 Uw F' R2 L' D' Rw' U' Rw Uw' D2 F'
2. (47.19) U2 R' D2 R2 B2 L F2 D2 R2 D2 U L2 U F' U' R2 D U B' Rw2 F U2 B Uw2 Fw2 L' F2 B2 R' B R2 D2 Uw' F2 R' B' Uw2 B2 Rw' Fw2 D L Fw' Rw' Uw2
3. 57.36 F2 B U B' R2 U2 R' U' D B2 R2 D2 B D2 F' U2 L2 U2 R2 Fw2 L Uw2 L Fw2 B2 L' U' R2 F2 Rw2 B2 Fw U' L' D B2 D2 Rw Uw U R Fw' L U2
4. 59.50 D' B2 U2 B' L2 U2 D' B D2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 B2 R D2 B2 U2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 F' Uw2 D F D U2 Fw2 L2 D' F L2 Rw' B R' B Fw' L' R' Fw2 Uw Fw' F' Uw
5. (1:00.16) L2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 D U2 L2 D' B2 U2 F L R F D U' F' L' Rw2 U' B R2 U B' Uw2 D' F' Rw2 F U' L' B2 Rw D' R Uw' F' Rw2 F Uw' U2 Fw' U

did i just get oll parity on every solve...




to lazy to do 6x6 but i avg around 4:20



Spoiler: 3.56 skewb ao12



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-29
avg of 12: 3.56

Time List:
1. 3.28 R' B' U R' L R B' U' B'
2. 2.60 R' L U' B' U B' R B
3. (1.72) B U B L R' L U' R L'
4. 4.32 R' B R' L U' R' L R B'
5. 2.92 L' B R' B' L' U L' U'
6. 3.67 L' R' U' L R' B U' L R'
7. 4.92 B' U B L' U R B' R' B'
8. (5.90) R' L' B R' U' R L U R'
9. 3.12 B R U L' U' R B U L
10. 2.85 R' L' B L U' L' U' R
11. 4.18 U B' U R U R' U' R
12. 3.75 U' B L' B U' R B L R

some nice luck but getting lucky is not a crime, also 2.9 ao5 at the start. if i could get that in comp...'





Spoiler: 5.16 pyra ao12



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-29
avg of 12: 5.16

Time List:
1. 4.39 U' R U' B' L' U' B R l' b' u
2. 4.17 L B' R' U L U' R' L l' b
3. (3.79) U L B L R' B' R L' B' b' u
4. 4.49 B' U B' U L' B' U R' l' u'
5. 4.89 B' R' L' U' R B L R' B r b' u'
6. 5.26 L U' B U R' U' B L' r' b'
7. 5.86 B' L U R B' R U' L' b u
8. 5.17 U L' B R' U B' R B' R' l r u'
9. 6.33 L' B' U' R' U L' R U' R' b' u
10. (7.22) B' R U L' R' B R' B L' r b u'
11. 6.84 U' B' L R U' L U L' l b u'
12. 4.16 B L' U' L' R L' R' U' l' b

kinda bad towards the end





Spoiler: 18.01 sq1 ao12



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-29
avg of 12: 18.01

Time List:
1. (11.85) (0,-4)/ (-5,1)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (3,0)/ (1,-3)/ (2,0)/ (0,-5)/ (2,0)
2. 13.66 (0,2)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (3,-3)/ (6,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0)
3. 23.34 (0,2)/ (-5,1)/ (0,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (5,0)/ (3,-2)/ (-1,-2)/ (0,-2)
4. 14.67 (-2,0)/ (-4,5)/ (4,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0)
5. 13.03 (-2,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (3,0)/ (3,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (-3,-4)/ (2,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,0)
6. 16.20 (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,1)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,-3)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-2)
7. 15.06 (0,5)/ (1,4)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (2,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,-3)
8. (25.10) (-5,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-2)
9. 21.01 (-5,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (2,0)/ (6,0)
10. 21.74 (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (1,-4)/ (6,-4)
11. 21.83 (0,5)/ (-5,1)/ (0,3)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (4,0)/
12. 19.56 (1,0)/ (2,2)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (6,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-5)/ (-4,0)/

parity sucks



i will do megaminx later


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 29, 2022)

Spoiler: 2.04 2x2 ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-29
avg of 100: 2.04

Time List:
1. 1.82 F' R' F U R' U2 F R U2 
2. 2.26 F R' F' U F2 R2 F' R2 F' 
3. (1.22) U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 F2 R' F' 
4. 1.55 R F' R' F U' R2 F R2 F' R' 
5. 2.41 R' U' R' U F2 U' F R2 U' 
6. 1.96 R U2 R' U2 R F2 R F U' R 
7. 1.65 U F R2 F' R F' U' F2 U2 
8. 1.35 R2 U' F R F' U R' U2 R U' 
9. 1.57 R2 U F' R2 F R F R2 U2 
10. 1.78 R U' F R' F2 U2 R U' R 
11. 1.99 R' U' F' U2 R' F2 R' U F 
12. (DNF(1.62)) F2 U' F R2 U' F' U F2 U 
13. 2.01 U2 R' F' U R' F R' F R 
14. 2.13 F U R' F' R U2 F R2 U' 
15. 2.10 U2 F' U F' R F2 R' F2 U' F' 
16. 1.91 R F' R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R2 
17. 3.51 U' R F2 U' F' R2 F2 R' U F' 
18. (1.25) R' U F2 R2 U2 F' R F U' 
19. 1.84 R' F R2 U F' U2 F2 U' R2 F' 
20. 1.48 F' R2 U' R' F2 U F2 R' F2 
21. 1.64 U2 F2 R' U' F' U2 F2 R2 F' 
22. 4.24+ R' F2 U' F' U2 F2 R' U2 R' 
23. 1.81 F U F2 R U2 R U R' F 
24. 1.86 U' F R2 U2 F' R' U' F' R' 
25. 1.32 U' F R' U2 F U2 R' U' F 
26. 1.79 U' F' U F U' F R2 F2 R' 
27. 2.57 F2 U R' F' U R F R' F' 
28. 1.39 R U2 R2 F' R' F2 U F U' 
29. 2.33 U2 F2 R' U' F2 R2 U' F' U2 
30. 2.42 F2 R' F2 R U R U' F2 U 
31. 1.60 U2 R U F2 R' F' U R' F' 
32. 1.64 R' U' R' F' U' F2 R U F' R' 
33. 3.33 F U F U2 R2 F R' U2 F 
34. 2.21 R F R F U2 R2 F2 U' R' U' 
35. 1.89 U R F' U R2 U R2 F2 R2 
36. 1.88 R2 F2 U F' U2 F' U' R2 F' 
37. 2.23 R2 F2 U' R2 U R U2 F2 R 
38. 1.89 R2 U R' U2 F2 R' F2 U' F2 
39. 1.25 R2 F2 R' F R' F2 U2 R' U 
40. (1.22) U2 F R' F2 R' U R F2 R' 
41. 2.47 R' U' R U2 R F U' F2 U 
42. 2.15 R' U' F' U2 R F' U2 F2 R2 U' 
43. 1.50 U' R2 U' F2 U' R2 F' R F2 
44. 1.88 R U2 F' R' U R2 F' U' R 
45. 2.15 U' F' R F2 U2 F' R F' R' 
46. 2.23 U R2 U' F' U F' U R F2 
47. 1.78 U F R' F U F R2 U2 F' 
48. (DNF(1.64)) U2 R2 U' F' R' U F R' U' 
49. 1.88 R2 U2 R U' R F2 R' F' R' 
50. 1.79 F U' R2 U R' F2 R2 U2 R' 
51. 1.52 F R2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 U' F' 
52. (DNF(2.17)) F' R F' U2 F' U2 R F U2 R2 
53. 1.92 U2 F' U R F' R F' R2 F2 
54. 1.62 R2 U R U2 F' R F2 U' F2 
55. 1.96 U R2 F' U F R' F R F' 
56. 2.21 R U R U' F2 R2 U R2 U2 
57. 1.56 F' R F U2 R' F U2 F' U 
58. 1.87 F2 U F2 U R' F U2 F' R' 
59. 2.83 U2 F' R' F R2 F2 R' F2 R2 
60. 1.92 F2 U2 F U' R' F R' U' R' 
61. 2.24 F2 U R' F' R U2 F' R F2 
62. 3.13 R2 U R U2 R' F U F2 R2 
63. (4.96+) F2 R U2 R U F' U F' U2 
64. 1.98 U2 R2 F' R' U F' U F R' 
65. 1.71 F2 R' U' F U' F U' F U F' 
66. 1.55 F' R2 F' R F' U F2 U' R 
67. 1.50 R U R2 U' R' U2 R2 F U2 
68. (1.10) F' R F R' U R' U' R' F 
69. 2.03 R F' R' F R' F2 U2 R' F' 
70. 1.59 U' R U2 R F2 R2 U R' F2 
71. 2.01 R2 U' R' F' U2 R2 U' R2 U' 
72. 1.85 R2 F2 U' F' U F U2 R2 F2 U' 
73. 3.53 R' F2 R F' U R' F2 U F R 
74. 2.20 R F2 U2 F U2 R' U' R' U' 
75. 1.32 R2 F R' U2 F U F' U F' 
76. 3.48 F R F U' F2 R2 U F U 
77. (0.85) U2 R2 F' U2 R F' R' U' R' 
78. 2.22 R U F2 U' F U' F2 U' F 
79. 2.31 F2 R' F2 R' U2 R' F' U' F' 
80. 1.67 U2 F2 R' U F2 R F' R' U' 
81. 4.35 F U' F2 R F2 U' R' U R 
82. 1.60 F' U2 R F R2 F' R2 U R2 
83. 2.36 U2 F' U R2 U2 F' R' U R2 U' 
84. 2.21 U2 F R' F' U R' U2 R2 U2 
85. 1.97 U2 R2 U R' U' R U' F2 U F2 
86. 1.64 R' U R U' F2 R2 F' U2 F2 
87. 1.57 R' U' F2 R F2 R' U2 R2 F' 
88. (DNF(1.88)) U' R' F' R2 F2 U2 F' U' F2 
89. 2.23 R2 U2 F2 R U F2 R2 U R' 
90. 2.13 U' R U F' R U' R F2 U2 
91. 2.07 U2 F U F' R2 U F U F2 
92. 1.39 F U' F2 U' R' F2 U F2 R' 
93. 2.45 R2 F' R U' R2 F R' U F' 
94. 2.55 F U2 R2 F U R F2 U' F U2 
95. 1.33 F2 R F2 R2 F' U R2 F2 R' 
96. 2.15 R' U' R2 U' F2 U' R' U R2 
97. 1.83 F R2 U' F R2 F2 R' F' R2 U' 
98. 2.00 R2 U R U R' F R F2 R2 
99. 1.93 R' F2 R U' R2 F R F U F' 
100. 1.63 R U2 F U' F' R' U2 F' U'



also includes tied nr ao50 idk where


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 30, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-29
mean of 3: 4:08.78

Time List:
3:43.58, 4:21.46, 4:21.29

6x6 pb single and mo3


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 30, 2022)

bruh ruihang is going to singapore champs 2022


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 30, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-30
avg of 12: 1.58

Time List:
1. 2.17 U F2 U F2 U' F U2 F' R2 
2. 2.09 F' U F R' F2 R' F' U' F' 
3. 1.35 F U F R' U2 F U2 F' R U' 
4. 1.56 F' R' F2 U2 R U' F' R2 F2 
5. 1.91 F' R' U' R F' R U' R2 F2 R' 
*6. 1.15 U' F R' U F2 U2 R2 F' R' 
7. 1.74 R' U F U' R2 F2 U' F' U2 
8. 1.27 U R' U' R' F2 U F' R U 
9. (0.95) F2 R' F' R U F' R2 F' U' 
10. 1.15 F2 R' F' U F' R U' R U *
11. (3.94+) U2 R' F' R2 F R' F2 U F2 
12. 1.39 F U F2 U R' U F2 U F2

Bruh. pb ao5 and ao12 (bold is 1.19 ao5)

why am i getting so many pbs ahhh


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 30, 2022)

Spoiler: I DID IT I GOT SUB 2 AHHHHHHH



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-30
avg of 100: 1.96

Time List:
1. 1.82 U F U' R U2 F' R F' R2 
2. 1.50 U R' F U2 F' R U2 R' F' U2 
3. 1.77 R2 U' R2 U R' F R2 F U R2 
4. 2.57 U2 R' U' F U' F U F' U 
5. 2.78 F' U2 F U2 R U F2 U F' U' 
6. 1.64 R2 F R2 F' U2 F U R2 F' 
7. 1.35 U F2 U' F' R2 U F U F2 
8. 1.39 F' R2 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 
9. 2.32 F U2 R' F2 R2 U2 F' R' F 
10. 2.39 F' U2 F2 R F' U' F R2 U 
11. 3.70 U2 R F' U2 R F U R U' 
12. 1.73 U2 R F' U' R2 F U' R' U2 
13. 1.53 U' R' U2 F U' F2 R2 F' U2 
14. 1.39 F' R' U2 F' R F2 U' R' F 
15. 2.32 R2 F R2 U' F R2 F U' R' U' 
16. 1.71 R2 F2 R' F U' F' R2 F2 U F' 
17. (DNF(2.75)) F U' R F2 U' F2 U' R' F' 
18. 1.65 F' U' F2 R U2 R' U R' F R2 
19. 2.43 R' F2 R' U' F U2 R2 F' R 
20. 1.44 U F2 U' R F' U2 F' R2 F R2 
21. 1.27 U F' R U2 R2 F' R' U R 
22. 3.58 U' R2 F2 U' F' R U F R' 
23. 1.87 F' U' R' F' U R' F R' U' 
24. 1.80 U2 F' U R2 U2 F2 R' F U' 
25. (0.77) F2 U F U' F2 U2 F' U' F' 
26. 2.28 U2 R2 F R' F R U' R U2 
27. 1.78 F' U F R' F' R2 U F' R 
28. (4.99) R U2 F' R' F' R2 U R' U' 
29. 1.26 F2 R2 U' F U' F U2 F U' 
30. 1.83 R F U2 F' R F' R U' F2 R2 
31. 3.49 U' R F2 U2 F' R U' R F2 
32. 1.47 F2 R2 F2 R' F U2 R' U2 R' 
33. 1.96 F R' U2 R' U' F2 U' F2 R 
34. 1.44 F R2 F' R F' U2 R' F2 R2 
35. (0.85) F R F' R2 F R2 F2 R2 F2 
36. 1.40 U' F' U' F2 U' F' R U' R2 
37. 1.50 R U' R U2 F' U R2 U R2 
38. 1.65 U' F U2 F U' R2 U2 F' U2 
39. 1.59 R2 F2 R F2 R U F' U2 R2 
40. 2.23 F U' R F R2 F U2 R2 F 
41. 2.29 F R2 U' F' U2 R2 U' R F' 
42. 2.25 U2 R' U2 F2 R' F U' F2 U2 
43. 1.98 F U2 F U' R2 U R' F U2 
44. 1.61 R' U' F2 R2 U' F R' U F2 
45. 1.96 R F2 U' R F' U' R2 U2 F2 
46. 1.85 R' F' U R' F U2 F' R U' 
47. 2.06 R2 F2 R2 F R' U2 F' R2 F2 
48. 1.98 R F2 U2 R' U' R2 F' U R' 
49. 2.35 F2 U F U2 R2 F U R F2 R' 
50. 2.03 U F' U' R2 F U2 R' F' R2 
51. 1.85 R2 U2 R' U' F U R U' F' 
52. 1.98 U R' U' R F U' F U' R 
53. 1.57 R2 F' R' U' F' R U R2 U' 
54. (4.17) U2 F2 U2 F R' U2 F U' R 
55. 2.15 F' U2 R2 U R U' R' F' U2 
56. 2.59 R2 F U' F2 U' F2 R' U R2 U' 
57. (1.14) R F' U2 F' U2 F U2 F' R2 
58. 1.93 U' R F U' R U F R' U' F' 
59. 2.05 F R' F R2 U2 F' U F' R' U 
60. 2.31 R U' F U R' U F R2 F' 
61. 2.03 U' R F U2 F U' F R' U' 
62. 2.07 R' U' R F2 R' F' R2 F R2 
63. 2.14 U2 F U' R' F' U' F U R2 
64. 1.28 F' R U' F2 U' R U' R U' 
65. 2.06 R' U R2 F' R' F' U2 R2 F 
66. 1.62 R' U2 F2 U' R' U2 R' U2 F2 R' 
67. (DNF(1.56)) U' R F2 U' F' U R F2 U' 
68. 1.98 U2 F U' R2 U' R U2 R' F2 
69. (0.97) R F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' 
70. 3.58 F2 U2 R' U' F2 U F' R' F' 
71. 1.71 R' U R2 F' U' F2 U' R2 U' 
72. 1.99 U' F' U2 R U F R U' F' 
73. 2.11 U2 R U' F R2 F' R F2 R' 
74. 2.10 U F2 R' U' F2 R F' R' F' 
75. 2.96 F R2 U2 F R' F' U R2 F2 
76. 1.39 F' R2 F U' R2 F2 U' F' U' 
77. 1.88 U2 F' U2 R' U F' U2 F2 U2 
78. 2.18 R' U F' R2 F2 R' U R F2 
79. (0.85) R' U' F' R2 F R' F U R' 
80. 2.32 R2 F2 R' U' F' R' U F2 R2 
81. 1.89 R' U' R' F' U' R U2 F2 R' U' 
82. 1.99 U2 F' R F' R U F' U F2 R' 
83. 1.16 U' F2 R' U' F' R2 U R F2 
84. (4.01+) F2 R' F R U' F R U2 F' 
85. 2.02 R' U' R' U2 F R' U' R2 U2 
86. 1.80 F U2 R' U R2 F U2 F2 R' 
87. 2.20 F2 R' F R2 U2 R' F2 R' F 
88. 1.57 R' F U2 F2 U' R F' U F' 
89. 1.75 R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R U2 R' 
90. 1.14 R2 U' F2 U R' U R U' F 
91. 2.04 U2 R2 F R' F2 U F U R F' 
92. 1.56 F2 U2 R' F' R' U R U' F' 
93. 1.63 U' F R2 U' R2 U2 F' R2 U' 
94. 2.28 F2 U R2 U2 F' U' F2 U R2 
95. 1.60 F' R2 F2 U2 F' U' F2 U2 F' R 
96. 2.20 U F2 U' F2 R U2 F2 R' F' 
97. 1.78 R U R2 U F' R2 F U F2 
98. 2.16 R U2 F' R F' R U F' U 
99. 1.97 U2 R' U' R F2 R2 U2 F' U' 
100. 1.77 R F R' U2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 31, 2022)

I GOT OVERALL PB IN OH OFFICIALLY WHAT JUST HAPPENED!!!!!!!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 31, 2022)

Turns out it wasn't overall pb but really close!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 31, 2022)

comp


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 31, 2022)

comp so far

49.50 4x4 single and 58.53 avg
4:33 6x6 single
19.14 oh single and 22.5 avg

8.18 sq1 single lolwut and 15.48 single
2.73 skewb single and 4.16 avg


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 31, 2022)

see you in comp next year nigel


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 31, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> see you in comp next year nigel


ok 1:46 4x4 man


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jan 1, 2023)

current pbs

2x2: 0.44 single, 1.19 ao5, 2.1 average
3x3: 7.64 single, 10.48 ao5, high 12 average
4x4: 45.78 single, 53.28 ao5, 59 average
3x3oh: 15.17 single, 22.47 ao5, 26 average
skewb: 0.99 single, 2.72 ao5, 4 average
pyra: 1.43 single, 3.53 ao5, 5.5 average
sq1: 7.36 single, 13.26 ao5, mid 17 average

2023 goals

2x2: sub 1 ao5, global sub 1.5
3x3: sub 8 ao5, global 9
4x4: sub 40 ao5, global 45
3x3oh: sub 10 single, global about 16
skewb: sub 2 ao5, sub 3 global
triangel: sub 2.5 ao5, sub 4 global
sq1: sub 5 single, global 10


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jan 1, 2023)

Bad last solve :|


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jan 1, 2023)

Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-01
avg of 12: 4.39

Time List:
1. 3.95 R' L' U B R' U R U L' l r' 
2. 4.72 L R' L B R' U' L U B l' b' u' 
3. (3.14) B R B R B' L B L R' r' b' u' 
4. 3.60 R B U' B U B L R' l r' 
5. 5.32 L B' L' U' L' B' R L l r' b' 
6. (7.22) B R' L U R L' B L' l b' u' 
7. 3.57 U' B L R' B' U L' B' U' l' r 
8. 4.75 B R B R B U' B L l r b u' 
9. 5.44 R' U L' R U' L' U' B r' 
10. 4.64 U' R' B R' L' U' L R' B' b' u 
11. 4.02 U' R B L' U B' L' B r b' u 
12. 3.87 L' B U L' R' B L' U l' r b'

triangle pb ao12 by 0.01, next event is triangle so hope i get sub 5


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jan 1, 2023)

TRIANGLE 4.25 OFFICIAL AVERAGE


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jan 1, 2023)

nice revenge fush

still got 2.09 avg and 2nd place


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jan 1, 2023)

all my prs after comp

3x3 
single: 8.56
avg: 11.98

2x2
single: 1.70
avg: 2.09

4x4
single: 49.50
avg: 58.53

5x5
single: 1:52.95
avg: 2:09.01

6x6
single: 4:33.28

3x3oh
single: 19.14
avg: 22.50

skewb
single: 2.73
avg: 4.10

triangel
single: 2.98
avg: 4.25

square 1
single: 8.18
avg: 15.48

megaminx
single: 1:21.58
avg: 1:27.60


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jan 1, 2023)

I got a Valk 2 m at the comp, it exploded but I successfully put it back together, it might be my main idk


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jan 2, 2023)

NigelTheCuber said:


> I got a Valk 2 m at the comp, it exploded but I successfully put it back together, it might be my main idk


i thought i bought the last valk 2m from cubewerkz


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jan 2, 2023)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> i thought i bought the last valk 2m from cubewerkz


this austin guy was selling cubes


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Jan 2, 2023)

NigelTheCuber said:


> this austin guy was selling cubes


Good cover-up story for stealing Kaeden's cube


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jan 2, 2023)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Good cover-up story for stealing Kaeden's cube


In that case it wasn't me who stole it then


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jan 3, 2023)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-03
avg of 5: 12.76

Time List:
1. 12.43 (0,5)/ (0,3)/ (6,3)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0) 
2. (9.73) (1,0)/ (-4,5)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ 
3. 11.86 (-5,0)/ (0,3)/ (6,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-4)/ (4,0) 
4. (14.35) (0,2)/ (3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (5,-4)/ (4,0) 
5. 13.99 (0,2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,-1)/ (-2,0)

Square-1 PB ao5 by half a second, finally


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jan 3, 2023)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-03
avg of 12: 14.55

Time List:
1. 12.43 (0,5)/ (0,3)/ (6,3)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0) 
2. (9.73) (1,0)/ (-4,5)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ 
3. 11.86 (-5,0)/ (0,3)/ (6,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-4)/ (4,0) 
4. 14.35 (0,2)/ (3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (5,-4)/ (4,0) 
5. 13.99 (0,2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,-1)/ (-2,0) 
6. 16.43 (0,5)/ (-3,3)/ (-5,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4) 
7. 12.09+ (-3,-1)/ (-5,1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (6,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ 
8. 20.65 (0,5)/ (4,-2)/ (0,6)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (-5,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (2,0) 
9. 12.45 (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (6,-2)/ (5,0) 
10. (24.35) (3,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (4,-1)/ 
11. 16.89 (4,0)/ (0,3)/ (-4,5)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-1) 
12. 14.40 (4,0)/ (0,6)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (2,0)

Also pb ao12, +2ed a 10.09 but still a nice avg


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jan 4, 2023)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-04
avg of 5: 3.43

Time List:
1. (4.25) L' U' B' U' R' B R B' l' r' u 
2. 3.91 B U R B' R L' U R L' l b u 
3. (3.07) R B' R L' R' B U R' r' b' u' 
4. 3.14 R' L R' L' B' R' L' B' l r' b' u 
5. 3.24 B U R L' R' B' L' U' l' r b' u

pb


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Friday at 10:16 AM)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-06
avg of 5: 3.42

Time List:
1. 3.64 L' R' L B' U' R B L' U' b' u' 
2. (5.06) L U B L' B' U R B' l r b u 
3. 2.93 R U' B' U' R' B' U' B u' 
4. 3.68 R U L R B U' R' U' r' u 
5. (2.82) B R L U L B' L R l

pb again


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Friday at 10:34 AM)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-06
> avg of 5: 3.42
> 
> Time List:
> ...


lemme just recon these ignore the underline idk why its there




Spoiler: 3.64



[b']//inspection
r b //tips
U R' //V
[u'] U' R U' R2' L R L' U' //L4E

3.3 tps 






Spoiler: 5.06



messed up the v, should really have been a 3 or low 4 at least

//inspection
u' r' b' l' //tips
R L' U //V
[l] R U' R' L' U L //L4E

2.37 tps, not bad for having done 3 wrong turns at the start of the solve (satire)








Spoiler: 2.93



// inspection
u //tips
U' L R L' //V
[u'] U' R U R' U //L4E

3.41 tps






Spoiler: 3.68



[r'] //inspection
r l' //tips
R' U' R L R' //V
[l] U L' U L U' R U R' //L4E

4.07 tps





Spoiler: 2.82



[r'] //inspection
b' //tips
U R L' //V
[u'] U L' U' L U'

3.19 tps


----------



## Garf (Friday at 5:51 PM)

Are you still solving megaminx?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Saturday at 2:04 AM)

Garf said:


> Are you still solving megaminx?


Not really but I got an official 1:27 avg and I'm happy with that


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Saturday at 2:50 AM)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Good cover-up story for stealing Kaeden's cube


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Saturday at 6:59 AM)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-07
avg of 12: 1.56

Time List:
1. 1.78 F' U2 F U' R' F' U' F U' R2 
2. 1.00 U2 F' U2 R' F' U R' F U' 
3. (7.36) F2 R2 F' U' R2 U R' F U2 
4. 1.58 F U' R' F' R F R2 U' F 
5. 1.35 R' U2 R' F' R2 U R F R F' 
6. 2.35 U F2 R' F' U2 R2 F' U' F2 R 
7. 1.56 R U' R' U F U' F U' R U' 
8. 1.43 F' R' U2 F' R2 F R' F R' 
9. 1.32 F R' F' R' U R2 U R2 U2 F' 
10. 2.10 U F U F R' F U2 R U' 
11. (0.68) F U' R2 F' U' R' U' R2 F' 
12. 1.17 F U2 R2 F' U' R' F2 R2 U


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Saturday at 7:02 AM)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-07
avg of 12: 1.46

Time List:
1. 1.35 R' U2 R' F' R2 U R F R F' 
2. (2.35) U F2 R' F' U2 R2 F' U' F2 R 
3. 1.56 R U' R' U F U' F U' R U' 
4. 1.43 F' R' U2 F' R2 F R' F R' 
5. 1.32 F R' F' R' U R2 U R2 U2 F' 
6. 2.10 U F U F R' F U2 R U' 
7. 0.68 F U' R2 F' U' R' U' R2 F' 
8. 1.17 F U2 R2 F' U' R' F2 R2 U 
9. 2.09 U2 F R' F' R' F U2 R U' R' 
10. 1.44 R' F R' F U F' U2 F R' F2 
11. 1.50 R2 U' R U F' R' F' R' U' 
12. (0.56) F R U2 R' U' F' R' F' R'

again lmaooooo


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Saturday at 7:55 AM)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-07
> avg of 12: 1.46
> 
> Time List:
> ...





Spoiler: 1.35



z' x' //inspection
U' R2 U' (R) //face
(R') F R2 U R' F' R U2 R' //eg1

full solution: U' R2 U' F R2 U R' F' R U2 R'
8.15 tps





Spoiler: 2.35



z' //inspection
U2 R' //face
U R' F R F' U R U' R2 F' R F U2 //eg1

6.35 tps





Spoiler: 1.56



x' y2 //inspection
F' R' F R //layer
U' F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' U' //cll

8.97 tps





Spoiler: 1.43



z y2 //inspection
U R' (U' R) //layer
(R' U') F R' F' R U R U' //cll

full solution: U R' U2 F R' F' R U R U'
6.99 tps





Spoiler: 1.32



z //inspection
R F2 //face
R U' R2 F R U' R' F R U'//eg1 

9.09 tps





Spoiler: 2.10



z //inspection
U' R' U R' //face
U' F R U R' U2 R' F2 R' F2 R2 U' //anti cll

7.62 tps





Spoiler: 0.68



z //inspection
(R U2 R') //layer
(R U2 R') U2 R' F R F' U //cll

full solution: U2 R' F R F' U
8.82 tps





Spoiler: 1.17



z y' //inspection
U2 R U R' U' R U R B2 R2 //anti-tcll

8.55 tps





Spoiler: 2.09



z' //inspection
R2 F' R F //face
R U' R' U2 F R U2 R' F U2

6.7 tps





Spoiler: 1.44



z y2 //inspection
R' F2 R //face
U' R U R2 F' R2 U' R' U' R U' R' //eg1

10.42 tps





Spoiler: 1.50



y2 //inspection
U2 R2 //layer
U F' R U R' U' R' F R U //cll

8 tps





Spoiler: 0.56



z //inspection
U R' F R //layer
//last layer skip

7.14 tps


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Saturday at 8:04 AM)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Spoiler: 1.35
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i should start doing recons of good solves


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Saturday at 8:23 AM)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> i should start doing recons of good solves


yeah


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Saturday at 3:43 PM)

just did mini guildford in weekly comp (6:37)

times
2x2: 3
3x3: 16
4x4: 1:00
5x5: 2:10
OH: 34
Skewb: 7
Pyra: 4
Sq1: 19
Clock: 26
Megaminx: 1:30


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Saturday at 3:45 PM)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-07
single: 20.65

Time List:
1. 20.65 UR2+ DR1+ DL2+ UL4+ U5+ R5- D4+ L0+ ALL4- y2 U3+ R1+ D0+ L4- ALL2- DR DL


Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-07
avg of 5: 23.07

Time List:
1. 24.62 UR2- DR2- DL5+ UL3+ U3- R5+ D0+ L0+ ALL0+ y2 U2- R2- D2- L3+ ALL2+ UR DR DL 
2. 21.97 UR2+ DR5- DL4- UL0+ U2+ R5- D2+ L3- ALL0+ y2 U2- R0+ D1+ L5+ ALL5- UL 
3. 22.62 UR4- DR2+ DL1+ UL0+ U5+ R5- D6+ L3- ALL4+ y2 U0+ R0+ D4+ L1- ALL5- 
4. (21.35) UR5- DR2+ DL1- UL4+ U2+ R5+ D1- L4- ALL4+ y2 U2+ R4+ D4+ L3+ ALL5+ UR UL 
5. (26.16) UR1+ DR3+ DL4- UL4- U2- R6+ D5+ L3+ ALL5- y2 U2- R4+ D1- L1- ALL1+ UR UL


really bad clock pbs


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Tuesday at 10:49 AM)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-10
single: 17.30

Time List:
1. 17.30 UR1- DR1- DL5+ UL2- U3+ R5- D5+ L4- ALL6+ y2 U5- R5+ D5- L2- ALL5- UR DR

sub 20 on clock


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Tuesday at 10:49 AM)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-10
avg of 25: 1.62

Time List:
*1. 1.38 F' R2 U F' U R F' U' F' 
2. 1.39 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F' U' F2 U' 
3. 1.27 R2 F2 R' U F R' F R F' 
4. 1.27 R U F U' F U2 R' F2 R 
5. 2.16 R F' R2 F U2 F2 R F' U2 
6. (0.90) F' U2 R2 F' U' R' F2 U2 R 
7. 1.14 R' U R2 F' U F U2 R2 U' 
8. 2.22 F R U' R' U' R2 F2 R' F' 
9. 1.39 F' U2 R F' R2 U F2 U' R2 
10. 2.02 R' F' R' U2 F R2 U2 R' U' 
11. 2.43 U R2 U2 R2 U R U' R F' R' 
12. (1.03) R U2 R2 F U' R' U R U2* 
13. 1.71 F U2 F2 U' R' U F' R F' U 
14. 1.64 R' F2 R' F U' R' U F U 
15. 1.47 F' U F' R' U2 F' R' U' F' 
16. (2.67) U2 F' U2 R F U R2 F2 U' 
17. (2.82+) F2 U F2 U' R2 F U2 R' U2 
18. 1.48 R2 F2 R' U' R2 U' F2 R2 U 
19. 1.32 F2 U R F2 R F2 R' F' U 
20. 2.03 U R2 F' R U2 F' U R' F 
21. 1.46 U F U' R2 F2 U' F U' F2 
22. 1.96 R' U' F2 U2 R' U' F2 U F 
23. 1.25 R' F R2 U F U2 F U2 F 
24. 1.76 R F' R2 U F' R F2 R U' 
25. 1.25 F U2 F' U2 F U' F' R2 U'

1.62 ao25, 1.53 ao12 (bold), 1.23 ao5 (solves 3-7)


----------



## Arcanist (Tuesday at 3:12 PM)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-10
> avg of 25: 1.62
> 
> Time List:
> ...


what event? skewb or 2 by 2
edit: just realized that would be insane for skewb


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Yesterday at 10:53 PM)

Arcanist said:


> what event? skewb or 2 by 2
> edit: just realized that would be insane for skewb


its 2x2 because its only RUF moves


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Today at 5:49 AM)

Arcanist said:


> what event? skewb or 2 by 2
> edit: just realized that would be insane for skewb


i could never sub 2 skewb


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Today at 2:27 PM)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-12
avg of 5: 2.74

Time List:
1. 2.80 U L R B' U B U B U' 
2. (3.72) R B U' R B' L U' B' 
3. (1.86) U B U R' U B' R B' 
4. 2.43 R U' L R' U' R U B' 
5. 2.99 B' L' R L U' B L' U'


0.02 of pb but nice avg skewb btw


----------

